# The Heroin Brand Name & Stamps Thread aka Jersey Junkie Diesel Paradise



## GenericMind

*This thread is for reviews of Heroin Brands and Stamps. You may NOT post your location or any other information. This isn't a thread to socialize in. Just the Brand or Stamp and a review. If the rules aren't followed the thread will be closed.​*

Here somethin you can copy and paste if you want, to make it easy to understand and very clear just wat info you are giving. If you hit "quote" on the bottom of this post, in your reply the list below will show with the tags already formatted and you can just take out the quotes and erase all the other info in the post and leave that section. I bolded each category seperately so yall would not have to add or erase any tags, you can just hit quote and copy the part below and add your comments . 

*Stamp Name:*
*Color:*
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):*
*Count:*
*Quality:*
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:*
*Other Comments:*

(Please remember, "other comments" may NOT include area, source, price, etc, but it is for you to add any other info you think might interest others that would give them the best review of the bag for example "very sleepy feeling after rush" or "Clean, good quality dope" or "shitty cut made my veins itch" or watever.)

(lacey edit)


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

iv seen a good few stamp when i was using. One that come to mind off the top of my head were bags seen in <removed> containing fetnayl, "dunken doughnuts" was one of the stamps. Iv lost count as far as stamps go probably like most of you, one of my first being "Doomsday" & "lay back" around 05'.
After American Gangsta came out we saw mad posers toss down their wana be blue magic, paled in comparison.
Special delivery was a great one, blue stamp with an envelope, when they initially hit the street in 06 it generated a lot of buzz soon followed by many imitations.

I also liked "hurricane katrina*rainbow stamp* & their was another hurricane one named after the hurricane after katrina but yeah we just assumed the billz the dude u top was making might go to help survivor victims, w00t.

AK-47 & the punisher were 2 others, i havent used for a good few months & feel the quality where i live(even tho its suppose 2 be the best overall) has sunken drastically since its peak in 04 when some columbian cartel flooded the market hard.

my favorite color of stamps as far as quality goes wuld be blue, i always favored blue idk why.

a friend ODed off of the "hellboy" stamps w/ face *red i think* that were seen in the north east earlier this year; i have reason to believe these stamps contained other active agents other then heroin so please be weary if you make your way across these.
modderz if this is a VOP all apologizes..


"Location" refers to, you guessed it, location of where you came across the stamps. Please leave that part out from now on. -GM


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Those red stamp Lighten bags I came across were mad weak according to my friends.  Got my usual blank bags yesterday.  Shit was fire.

GM, would it be possible to be able mention the state the stamp was obtained in?  The same stamps might show up in different states but the quality might be different, it would be good to have a general idea that the stuff your going to cop isn't poison, is fire, or just plains sucks.


----------



## Khadijah

For me Ima include a couple things. bag name, size, quality, color of stamp and any other shit included in the stamp, and how messy/sloppy or neat the folds are. especially when it comes to the bootlegs the difference of the original or the knockoff bag alot of times is the professional vs the shitty one.

major pain(green) kinda sloppy, small count, decent shit

roc boys(black outline of letters not solid letters, with hands makin the rocafella diamond), neat stamp, taped pretty good, decent count, good shit (not fire but def. good) 

lucky 7 (black , block letters extremely light n clean the stamp was so faint it looked gray not black), stamped and sealed very neat a perfect packagin job, good count, very nice shit

ferrari (red with ferrari logo to those who dont kno lol its a horse) a lil bit sloppy some of them, others were neater, some of the tape jobs were fucked up but the count was good on most of them and the shit was pretty good.


Just for the record, I didnt do these stamps, this is info i got from a friend of mine who is still using.


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah, everyone is free to include information like that. The main thing we want to avoid is location. CG, allowing the state is something we're going to have to think about. I tried instituting that rule in the last thread and people simply ignored it. We'll let you know once we talk it over.


----------



## Khadijah

usin the new classification my post from before would look like this now:

*Stamp Name:*major pain
*Color:*green
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):*no
*Count:*small
*Quality:*decent/good
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:*stamp and fold/tape job on the sloppy side
*Other Comments:*

*Stamp Name:*roc boys in solid block letters
*Color:*black
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):*yes , hands doin the rocafella diamond sign
*Count:*good
*Quality:*good, a lil above average
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:*neat stamp, good tape up and fold job, 
*Other Comments:* not fire, but definately good 

*Stamp Name:*lucky 7
*Color:*black, but stamped very lightly so it looks more gray
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):*no
*Count:*good
*Quality:*very good
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:*very neat stamp and fold
*Other Comments:* all around nice CLEAN shit if you see em grab sum

*Stamp Name:*ferarri
*Color:*red
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):*yes the ferarri logo (outline of a horse)
*Count:*uneven, some pretty full some on the smaller side
*Quality:*pretty good
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* not stamped that neat, some of the tape jobs fucked up 
*Other Comments:* u kno sometimes they dont fold it even and then they tape it fucked up so the bag is mad hard to get open and part of it is folded over, etc, but hey it aint wat they look like that counts! 


This is just a sample post to show wat yours might look like . once again I am clean off dope I aint using so these are just from word of mouth and so on.


----------



## LiquidICE

STAMP: 9 1/2
Color: Green stamped lightly(thanks for the template LK)
Graphic: Looks like the Chore Boy dude with 9 1/2 underneath him
Count: Pretty average
Quality: Decent. I have had better and worse. Worth the 7 bucks
Overall Neat/Sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: They were very neat aside from the stamp being a little crooked.
Other Comments: These bags are definatly a good buy with some of the garbage that is going around. My only complaint with the ones I got were that it seemed that one had gotten wet or something and the powder kinda turned into a sticky brown mess at the bottom. I know you know what im talking about.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

this threads hot, I think holiday stamps are the coolest, Xmas snowman & santa's & Xmas lights etc. & hallow's eve theme's are kool too.


----------



## njevad

*Stamp Name:*DEATH SENTENCE
*Color:*RED
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):*NO
*Count:*AVERAGE-HIGH
*Quality:*FIRE
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:*FOLDING AND TAPING IS NICE. STAMP COULD BE CLEANER. SOME LOOK OUTLINED, OTHERS ARE NICE AND BOLD, WHILE OTHERS ARE BARELY EVEN VISIBLE.
*Other Comments:*FIRE SHIT RIGHT HERE. BEEN COPPIN IT FOR WEEKS NOW ON AND OFF. GET EM IF YOU CAN.


----------



## AfterGlow

I find it hard to believe you'd really care that much about the "neatness", or lack thereof, of the bag when you're out buying smack.  

I've never done it myself...   but I never cared much whether my pills or weed came wrapped nicely or was delivered in an old baggie. I never cared if my coke was in a little folded paper or the plastic wrapper from a cigarette pack.  

As long as it was a good count, good quality and I could safely transport it then I was happy.

Can you explain please?


----------



## LordKrishna

AfterGlow said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe you'd really care that much about the "neatness", or lack thereof, of the bag when you're out buying smack.
> 
> I've never done it myself...   but I never cared much whether my pills or weed came wrapped nicely or was delivered in an old baggie. I never cared if my coke was in a little folded paper or the plastic wrapper from a cigarette pack.
> 
> As long as it was a good count, good quality and I could safely transport it then I was happy.
> 
> *Can you explain please?*


 
this is just my experience of being up north, but stamped bags will travel a long ways, many miles and ALOT of them at once. instead of sending an entire packaging plant 8 hours north, you just send a kid on bus with 300 bags. 

this can tell you I guess how far your shit has come, and how fresh it is. but hoenstly resting in some corner boys waste line for a few hours Im sure the ink on the bag will fade anyways so who knows.


----------



## LiquidICE

STAMP NAME: Showtime
COLOR: Red Stamp
GRAPHIC: The Showtime Logo with the SHOW part of it in a solid red circle around the letters.
COUNT: Average most of the bags were the same.
QUALITY: Very Very GOOD IMHO.
OVERALL NEATNESS: The bags were all the same and taped well. You could easily break the two sides apart.
COMMENTS: The Dope is very good. Much better than the 9 1/2's that I had yesterday. The color of it was very white as opposed to the tan ones that I had been getting.


----------



## njevad

AfterGlow said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe you'd really care that much about the "neatness", or lack thereof, of the bag when you're out buying smack.
> 
> I've never done it myself...   but I never cared much whether my pills or weed came wrapped nicely or was delivered in an old baggie. I never cared if my coke was in a little folded paper or the plastic wrapper from a cigarette pack.
> 
> As long as it was a good count, good quality and I could safely transport it then I was happy.
> 
> Can you explain please?




The overall neatness/ tape job of the wax folds when compared to others of the same brand name could mean if it is the same dope or some bootleggers trying to get a piece of the cake. I remember one particular stamp, "General" was around for quite a while and got a lot of praise from the streets as being good dope. A while later another round of "General" hit the streets but from the shitty tape job and stamp quality you knew it was some shitty imitation of the original.

Of course when it comes down to it, you're probably gonna buy it anyway.


----------



## Carl Landrover

AfterGlow said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe you'd really care that much about the "neatness", or lack thereof, of the bag when you're out buying smack.
> 
> I've never done it myself...   but I never cared much whether my pills or weed came wrapped nicely or was delivered in an old baggie. I never cared if my coke was in a little folded paper or the plastic wrapper from a cigarette pack.
> 
> As long as it was a good count, good quality and I could safely transport it then I was happy.
> 
> Can you explain please?



You're going to be able to tell if your weed or pills were fucked with just by looking at it.

If the bags look all beat up, it looks like they might have changed hands a number of times, maybe even been re-opened and pinched or had another cut added in. 

Plus, it's just nice to get good-looking, crisp wax-folds that are easy to scrape. It's a pain when they're all beat up and the bag looks like it's about to fall apart.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea, everyone explained it pretty good. The reason for listin the neatness of the bag is so u can identify. If u got now n laters n they are crisp n clean stamped then u get sum now n laters thats double taped, u cant rip em apart easy, it tears the bag when u try to get the tape off, the color is off, etc, then u can tell its a bootleg and not the orignal good stamp.

also the quality of the packagin can sometimes b a good sign of how professional the operation is , not always, ive got some FIRE that was folded & stamped liek SHIT (Liquidice, remember those blue NBA's, ohh man those were the shit) but usually good quality stamp/tape/fold job goes hand in hand with knowin u got some shit that aint all stepped on by a second person, etc. when a bag is fucked up and all shitty it aint got nothing to do with how good the dope is but its a good sign of if its a bootleg or not and wat everyone else said about the dope changin hands, etc. is tru aswell. 

I aint gotta say no more becuz everyone said it perfect, so that should answer ur question, but lets get off that and back onto the stamps so this thread dont go too much off topic like the last one.


----------



## Delsyd

STAMP NAME: Major pain
COLOR: green
GRAPHIC: it says majoy pain in green letters
COUNT: Average 
QUALITY: good
OVERALL NEATNESS: good
COMMENTS: i actually didnt expect it to be as good as it was. caught me off gaurd and had me puking the whole next day. That hasnt happened to me in a long time.

STAMP NAME: Sex in the City
COLOR: Green
GRAPHIC: It seemed worn out. Like perhaps it was a little old or someone didnt punch the stamp hard enough
COUNT: Average 
QUALITY: Decent
OVERALL NEATNESS: good
COMMENTS: not as good as major pain. but definately decent.

STAMP NAME: Audi
COLOR: blue
GRAPHIC: Audi logo and it says audi
COUNT: Average 
QUALITY: Not very good
OVERALL NEATNESS: good
COMMENTS: this is the weakest dope i'v gotten in a long time


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* NO. 1
*Color:* White wax folds, red lettering
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* Just the characters NO. 1. The NO part is underlined
*Count:* Decent 
*Quality:* Pretty good
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Not too bad, some look better than others. Crisp bags, lettering is slightly faded. 
*Other Comments:* Tastes like dope


----------



## Khadijah

Bump!!

Major pain, blue stamp, weird graphic that i couldnt tell wat it was, looked like a closed fist or sumthin, better than the green one, almost fire, stamp was messy and the count was kinda small but in general a good value for ur money, 2 in one shot had me FUCKED up

Major league, red stamp , no picture, not very good, i did one bag of major pain and one of the major league in one shot and barely felt shit and i hadnt dosed yet that day so i shoulda been feelin goood


----------



## LiquidICE

STAMP: Bumper
COLOR: Red
GRAPHIC: None
COUNT: Pretty large amount
QUALITY: Shitty!! Really a waste of time, especially for what I have been getting recently.
OVERALL NEATNESS: Very neat and the tape was easily slit open.
COMMENTS: This should really read comments and suggestions and my suggestion is PASS the BUMPER to the curb, not worth the time or money.

STAMP: Lighten
COLOR: RED
GRAPHIC: None just like the Bumper it was just the word in red.
COUNT: Regular
QUALITY: Fucking pathetically shitty. I thought jersey had the ill shit(we usually do)
OVERALL NEATNESS: Very neat and very decieving.
OTHER COMMENTS: Once again like the bumper bags if you have the option or can call your dude and ask what stamp he has if you value your high or money you will avoid these two stamps cause I think its the same shit just in a different stamp. Probably b/c people knew whichever came out first was garbage that would explain why they are both red and just have the word.


----------



## Khadijah

Yo for real I feel u on that liquidice. some of the worst shit ive got in a while. sorry u had to put up with that but it happens to all of us sometimess today i had to deal wit the same so hopefully later this week shit starts improvin in quality. disappointin diesel yo. O well its better than nothin right. these are def sum of the type of shit that would b the 5 dollar bags in newark. (Not sayin that is where they are from, they aint from there I aint naming no location just sayin this is the same type of shit and even then I think those bags are better than that sometimes.)


----------



## elbroski

Brand--The Mack(red stamp, letters only)
Quality--5/10, shit is getting wack around here
Quantity--'bout to the first fold, not bad
Stamp--short, fat bags, opaque/white color


----------



## iamshmuckish

STAMP: JOKER 
COLOR: Red
GRAPHIC: little red joker face
COUNT: average
QUALITY: could smell a lil vitamin...got a nice rush...had a headache the rest of the night :-(
OVERALL NEATNESS: clean bags, biggest white bags, double sealed n all....dont waste ur time


----------



## swybs

Stamp: pac man. Graphic: pac man video game character. Color: green. Count: alittle better than decent. Quality: good (yum). Quality of packaging: standard, single-taped, neat.

Swybs


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

anyone ever see "deed sleep" stamps around?


----------



## iamshmuckish

STAMP:    [CRAZY]
COLOR: red
GRAPHIC:  
COUNT: average
QUALITY: fuckin fire...still pukin
OVERALL NEATNESS:umm...yeah..really...neat..bags..? good ass fuckin bags, only thing is,  its not the smallest glassine, its the next size up and it barely fills the first fold,makes for a small bag... it may be for a reason tho, some of the best diesel i had in a min. very good buy-1


----------



## elbroski

Stamp-- Blood Raw (red, lettering only)
Count-- 3/10, very measly
Quality-- 8/10, definitely some quality scag, haven't got a rush like that in a while
Style-- opaque, white stamp, nice n neat...nothing special.


----------



## BumpyJohnson

*NO LOCATIONS. READ THE FIRST POST OF THE THREAD BEFORE POSTING HERE AGAIN*


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

Stamp:  Death Proof
Color: Red
Graphic: Lightning Bolt (in middle of the words)
Count: Average
Quality: Above average


----------



## Dead_Flowers

stamp: Life
Color: blue bag, green lettering
count: obscenely good count
Quality: fantastic. the rush is incedible and then the high is strong for hours


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Stamp: Death Sentence
Color: White bag, red lettering
Count: Good
Quality: One of the best ive ever done, on par with bankrolls and hellboy
Physical Appearance: folded and taped nice, stamp a little messed up as in not in the same place on all the bags

Stamp: Hellboy 2(Stamped: Hell2Boy)
Color: White bag, red lettering
Count: ok nothing special
Quality: 5/10, nothing compared to original hellboy's
Physical Appearance: A little sloppy, the stamp seemed kinda faded

Stamp: Hellraiser (Stamped: "Hellraiser" under a picture of a demon with twisted horns)
Color: White bag, reddish purple lettering(looks really cool)
Count: Ok
Quality: 6 or 7/10 good!
Physical Appearance: Was done up nicely, stamp color and design was one of the coolest ive seen

Stamp: Blackjack (reviewing two different types of blackjack's, the blue ones, and black ones separated by "/")
Count: Crappy/Alright
Quality: Nothing special/Alright
Physical Appearance: Both good
The black ones were better than the blue ones

Stamp: Rolex (Stamped: "Rolex" under the Rolex symbol)
Color: White Bag, green lettering
Count: Good
Quality: On par with the Death Sentences, amazing!
Physical Appearance: Nicely done, stamp a little bit sloppy though

Stamp: Exact Change (Stamped: "Exact Change" under a picture of a hand with money in it)
Color: White bag, green lettering
Count: Good but nothing special
Quality: Same as count
Physical Appearance: Stamp a little faded

Stamp: Express Lane
Color: White bag, green lettering
Count: Alright
Quality: Alright
Physical Appearance: Stamp kinda crappy, not centered (its all the way at the bottom), and the stamp is to long to fit on the bag so some letters are cut off (" EXPRESS LA"), really faded as well


----------



## elbroski

Stamp-- Best Buy (red best buy "tag" logo)
Quality-- 7/10, some solid stuff, decent rush
Quantity-- 6/10, seems like nothing's been over first fold
Style-- taped up real shitty, but like they say "can't judge a stamp by how its folded"

Stamp-- One Hit (red, lettering only)
Quality-- 9/10, best dope Ive had all year, orgasmic fucking rush, lasts long as hell too
Quantity-- 4/10, not much there, but i swear i could split it and get well
Style-- really solid white paper, fat n short, folded real neat n perrttty.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Stamp-- Hulk (red)
Quality-- 10/10
Quantity-- 10/10
Style-- Very neatly folded.  Taped shut.  Narrow bag width and very long when unfolded.


----------



## Khadijah

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Stamp-- Hulk (red)
> Quality-- 10/10
> Quantity-- 10/10
> Style-- Very neatly folded.  Taped shut.  Narrow bag width and very long when unfolded.



Sounds like a philly style bag to me. when it was closed and folded, was it a square shape? or was it a rectangle. it mighta just been one of the longer jersey bags, in the old dope stamps thread we got a great discussion about tha different bags lol, but im curious how youd b gettin that style of bag in that area it would seem alot more likely that its just a long jersey bag.

But dont give your bags a 10 outa 10 just yet. Its like ice skating you cant give the top score too early in the game cuz u never know what fire-licious diesel is gonna come a knockin your way.  Dont forget those street kings bags, creator of  "The Legend of The One-Bag OD" 

I aint saying the location of the dope is either one of these but just referrin to the style of the bag.


I have had so much garbage shit lately, there is sum booty dope goin around the PJ's where i be. Look out for these bags n stay away if u can.  Bumper, (red) Lighten, (red) Law and Order,(green) Drama King,(green) and Block Party (red) are all the same fuckin dope in different stamps. and its those weird flimsy-ass bags u kno the ones that are more thinner and like actual wax paper than the ones that are stiffer and kinda crisp. Dopefeens know wat im talkin about i kno it sounds like a bunch of nonsense to everybody else lol.

Anyways, i think that was everything from that batch but i dont rememer, b ut the dope was light almost white. the bags had a mostly good count which was nice but it didnt mean shit cuz even with several bags in one shot you aint catchin no rush unless you count a 5-second tingle down ur spine and a sigh of releif to be a rush. the dope was fluffy very fluffy and kind of chunky, didndt have the thiamine smell (the smell ppl describe as cheerios/peanut butter/etc, that malty grainy kind of smell that comes from the vitamin cut), and when you mixed it up it was very light in the water.  I like a nice shot of some dark-ass dope,  you cant always tell but many times thats a good sign that youre in for a good hit. Also the shit didnt dissolve good, and also when you filtered it the cottons were FILTHY....like black shit on the underside.....Stay far away...But when ur sick and you got money in ur hand and the PJ's are a block away better believe you buy that shit right up before you lose 10 more lbs of body weight thru cold sweats and vomiting.

So avoid those, they are really giving my state a bad name and I will add that the reason they are so bad is the location they were copped from, a closer by area with alot more heat always got the fire but its suicide to go up in that bitch lately and wen ur dope sick u just want the easiest and quickest. Anyways this shitty batch should b gone by now since this was going on all last week I never seen a stamp change so quick except for these bags becuz everyone caught on that it was a horrible batch of dope and dont wanna buy so this shit is just infested. Luckily im takin a lil break right now so hopefully by the time i jump back in in a few days there will be some new stamps floatin around and from wat I been hearin on the streets the name of the game this week is fire so well see.....


----------



## Bland Routine

Stamp: "Big Ticket"
Color: Blue lettering
Graphic: None
Count: Average
Quality: FIRE!  I don't throw that word around lightly...some of the best I've had in months

Edit: No locations. -phrozen.


----------



## tokin'

Stamp Name: death sentence
Color: red
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): no
Count: 8/10
Quality: 10/10 - FIRE - the best i've ever had aside of the blue verizons and green punishers a couple years back
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: very neat packaging, very pressed stamp

Stamp Name: blood raw
Color: red
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): no
Count: 4/10
Quality: 5/10 (one source was shit, the other was bomb)
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: neat - some stamps faded.

Stamp Name: boogy man
Color: green
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): no
Count: 9/10
Quality: 8/10
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: very neat

Stamp Name: hellboy2 (stamped hell2boy)
Color: red
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): none that i can remember
Count: 7/10
Quality: 8/10 - nothing like the original hellboys, but pretty good!
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: some were faded, but overall neat packaging

Stamp Name: the incredible hulk
Color: green
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): the hulk above the lettering
Count: 8/10
Quality: 3/10 - garbage
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: some faded, but neat packaging

Stamp Name: iron man
Color: red
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): a guy lifting a weight, iron man written below it
Count: 10/10
Quality: 6/10 - nothing special
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: very neat flats


----------



## tokin'

Stamp Name: ferrari
Color: blue
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): yes - ferrari on the bottom flat, the horse logo on the flip side
Quality: 7/10
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: faded logo, but nice packaging.


----------



## 95Land

Stamp Name: Mo Money
Color: green, red, blue on unsealed white plastic sleeve
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): yes, stacks of money in green with blue "Mo Money" over the stacks
Count: 3/10, pretty fucking smallish
Quality: 6/10, pretty good for this area. Got a very good initial rush from the first few(done at once)
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: 8/10, I always like the white sleeves covering the bag itself. They just look nice. The graphic looked good too. The bag itself was standard.


----------



## Bland Routine

Stamp Name: *Black Label*
Color: Blue lettering and graphic (oddly enough, not black)
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): I think it is supposed to be an island, but it is cut off
Count:  6.5/10 - not great, not terrible
Quality: 8.5/10...very pleased with this...on par or better than the "Big Ticket" I mentioned previously
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: 6/10...pretty standard packaging  - normal sized bag folded and taped shut, lettering and graphic a bit smeared/faded


----------



## nwjavahead

*Bentley*

Stamp Name: Bentley
Color: Greyish/Black (sorry, a bit colour blind)
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): Bentley Sedan
Count: 6/10 - not great, not terrible
Quality: 6/10 - not the best, but, better then what has been around here for awhile...
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: 6/10...pretty standard packaging - normal sized bag folded and taped shut, lettering and graphic a bit faded.


----------



## JerZfirE

I just got into dope a few weeks ago..Here's what Ive seen so far. All product of brick city I believe..

PAC MAN: Green text with green pac man logo.
Decent count, pretty good quality. (I think..it's the first shit I did.)

DEATH SENTENCE: Never saw the bag cuz my boy had it.
Good count, good shit.

R1: Red text.
Small count and the shit wasnt that good.

Perfect: Never saw the bag.
Decent count, decent shit.

Dunkin Donuts: Green text.
Good to great count, bangin dope.


----------



## untaMe

Stamp Name: voodoo
Color: white bag black letters
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): says voodoo
Count: 8/10
Quality: fire ass d
Overall: these are really neat really nice bags


----------



## bassl1n3

I wonder how come we don't have stamped brand names on packages of dope here in Toronto. 
Its all either wrapped in a piece of paper or the corner end of a plastic bag. How much weight is supposed to be in an "average" bag? I'm trying to draw a comparison. 
Over here dope is sold in packages that are supposed to be a quarter gram but rarely are, $20 a point is the average cost, double of what coke is. Im sorry if I'm breaking any of the thread rules.


----------



## Khadijah

i think it might also b helpful if people posted how much experience they got with shit becuz if a new user with little to no tolerance comes in and is talkin about some shitty to average bags they might severely over rate them u feel me? all dope seems great at the beginning then you start tto b able to tell the goodfrom rthe bad alot easier. it seemed like when i used to sniff it i could judge better idk why. shootin jusi wish i  couldgo bsck to those days.

bassline yea this thread is only for reviews. for questioms anoit tje packagine and why they do wat they do you can check the old thread of this or see the basic heron culture qiestioms thread.s0rry im high just booted up and tired as hell illfix the spelling  giveyou the links to those threads tomorrow good nite peeps


----------



## tokin'

lacey k said:
			
		

> i think it might also b helpful if people posted how much experience they got with shit becuz if a new user with little to no tolerance comes in and is talkin about some shitty to average bags they might severely over rate them u feel me? all dope seems great at the beginning then you start tto b able to tell the goodfrom rthe bad alot easier. it seemed like when i used to sniff it i could judge better idk why. shootin jusi wish i  couldgo bsck to those days.
> 
> bassline yea this thread is only for reviews. for questioms anoit tje packagine and why they do wat they do you can check the old thread of this or see the basic heron culture qiestioms thread.s0rry im high just booted up and tired as hell illfix the spelling  giveyou the links to those threads tomorrow good nite peeps



Good idea. I've been using junk for a little over a year.

I can vouch for the red Death Sentences. There were a few overdoses @ the hospital last night within 2 hours. Two weeks ago, another 5. Down in steel city, they had over 20 from those two weeks ago.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

STAMP: *ROCKSTAR *(in a star, the word rock above the word star)
COLOR: Red
GRAPHIC: Big star with  rock star written inside and the "a" in star is a star itself
COUNT: Below average
QUALITY: Average 
OVERALL: Good, bags are always a bit short but it's good quality (NYC/NJ area, so it should be!)

STAMP: *Death Proof*
COLOR: Red
GRAPHIC: Lighning bold between the words
COUNT: Average
QUALITY: Above average
OVERALL: Quality, very potent one bag sniffed gives a wonderful H orgasm thhat comes almost in waves


----------



## iamshmuckish

i fucks w/ them dunkin donuts bags...could be a lil bigger but theyre murder...


----------



## McFly

What do you guys mean by count?


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

^ how much powder is in the bag


----------



## McFly

Oh ok, pretty obvious i guess. Folk here ask "how manylines did you get"


----------



## Khadijah

well when u shoot u dont get lines lol


----------



## MemoryT

LiquidICE said:
			
		

> STAMP: Bumper
> COLOR: Red
> GRAPHIC: None
> COUNT: Pretty large amount
> QUALITY: Shitty!! Really a waste of time, especially for what I have been getting recently.
> OVERALL NEATNESS: Very neat and the tape was easily slit open.
> COMMENTS: This should really read comments and suggestions and my suggestion is PASS the BUMPER to the curb, not worth the time or money.
> 
> STAMP: Lighten
> COLOR: RED
> GRAPHIC: None just like the Bumper it was just the word in red.
> COUNT: Regular
> QUALITY: Fucking pathetically shitty. I thought jersey had the ill shit(we usually do)
> OVERALL NEATNESS: Very neat and very decieving.
> OTHER COMMENTS: Once again like the bumper bags if you have the option or can call your dude and ask what stamp he has if you value your high or money you will avoid these two stamps cause I think its the same shit just in a different stamp. Probably b/c people knew whichever came out first was garbage that would explain why they are both red and just have the word.


 

   I've NEVER seen a graphic, I'm confused- southeast? Stamp refers to color of the bag? Wouldn't the color/consistency of the dope be more relevant- please explain!?


----------



## MemoryT

njevad said:
			
		

> The overall neatness/ tape job of the wax folds when compared to others of the same brand name could mean if it is the same dope or some bootleggers trying to get a piece of the cake. I remember one particular stamp, "General" was around for quite a while and got a lot of praise from the streets as being good dope. A while later another round of "General" hit the streets but from the shitty tape job and stamp quality you knew it was some shitty imitation of the original.
> 
> Of course when it comes down to it, you're probably gonna buy it anyway.



I have NEVER seen anything but the color of the bag, wouldn't the color & consistency of the dope be more relevant? I'm new to this site, puhlezz somebody explain this to me. Obviously a relatively new user, I thought pure would be a pinkish white, that's what I read. It comes in different color bags is the only thing I've seen is different color & consistency, not much difference usually whitish brownish powder or a light brown chunk. Southeast region. Please explain!!!!


----------



## elbroski

New Arrival
Graphic-- Red Stamp, just text
Count -- 4/10, pretty scimp
Quality -- 8/10, pretty damn good, high off one
pretty neat stamp, tape n all


----------



## bassl1n3

lacey k said:
			
		

> bassline yea this thread is only for reviews. for questioms anoit tje packagine and why they do wat they do you can check the old thread of this or see the basic heron culture qiestioms thread.s0rry im high just booted up and tired as hell illfix the spelling  giveyou the links to those threads tomorrow good nite peeps



any word on those links?


----------



## Khadijah

sorry i was on a super nod for a few days i will get on that later tonite or any of yall can do that if you want to , just use the search engine. type in "basic heroin culture" in the search box, select "search titles only" and select drug culture and the thread will come up , i aint the only one around here who can search


----------



## LiquidICE

STAMP: Drama King
COLOR: RED
GRAPHIC: None
COUNT: Decent a little short but nothing too noticable.
OVERALL: This was decent shit, nothing too crazy to write to you but if you get em you will definatly be happy. On a scale from 1 to 10 I would give it a 6.5 or 7.
COMMENTS: When put in a spoon and mixed with water the color was very dark, which in my experience that tends to be the better of dope.


----------



## untaMe

yoo im bout to go cop some bags son..
fuck this thread


----------



## Khadijah

Bump. More dope stamps plz.

I aint posted in a minute, some from lately have been dark knight, a black stamp with a graphic that i forget which was fire, king kong a nice two tone red and blue stamp which was white , that good clean dope smell, def nice (two tones are ALWAYS good/fire  in my experience)

I forget....Dope feen away from computer=lots of forgotten stamps and internet-free nods....


----------



## NickyBundles

Stamp: Red Devil
Ink color: Red.
white bag

Comments, do not cop this dope if getting retardedly dumb high's not yer deal. them afghan boys tryin to kill us over here with this shit.


----------



## CTdopeLove

STAMP: Bat Girl
COLOR: Pink
GRAPHIC: None, just Bat Girl stamped in pink.
COUNT: Slightly above average.
QUALITY: Very good.  When the rush hit, I scratched my chest so hard I bled.
OVERALL: Very good, nice count and not only is the rush nice, but the high is nice and clean and has some good legs.

~CTdopeLove


----------



## swybs

STAMP: hancock
COLOR: red
GRAPHIC: None, just hancock stamped in red
COUNT: Slightly above average.
QUALITY: Very good at first.  Dope tasted very frangrant, as if smuggled with carpet cleaner. However, when shot, caused a bad reaction (shooting headache, swelling of limbs)
OVERALL: if you sniff your dope, this is an overall value. If you shoot, stay away-some sort of bad cut.

Stamp: timebomb
Graphic: small around bomb with red stamped timebomb
Count: average
Quality: average
Overall: consistent Newark dope


----------



## elbroski

STAMP: Presidents
Graphic: Blue bag with black lettering; no picture

These things were bomb as fuck, 10/10.  Sniffed the damn things and still got ripped

Great count too!


----------



## Khadijah

mr carter, red stamp, no graphic, neat bag, stiff waxy paper not the thin wide flimsy shitty ones.very very nice, fat too, dark when mixed in the water, nice heavy sedating diesel but beware the morning after headache zombie-brain it gives u

Purple Mother Fucker....(LOL at the name) white flakey shit, not much smell, barely even a light yellow color when mixed up, clean as hell, purple stamp with no graphic, "purple mother" above "FUCKER" in big letteres.....The verdict: OMG.....Sumbody betta call 911 cuz these shits is FIYYAAA


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

this thread makes me want to visit jersey or new york.  we don't get these cool ass stamp bags down in B-more.  just regular little baggies or vials sometimes.  or capsules if its scramble.  

no creativity in murderland 

BTW a big WHUT UP! to lacey k, yo girl aint seen ya in a MINUTE!  how you doin?


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: WALL STREET

Graphic: DOLLAR BILL

Text: Red text, red bill

Quality: Not bad 7/10

Count: MOST BAGS SHORT, SOME NICE ONES

Got some shit tonight in blank bags. Shit was FIRE.


----------



## Khadijah

bentley - pinkish/red stamp with a bentley logo, the shit was complex as fuck for a dope stamp, it was a really detailed lil picture above the word bentley in italics script.

count - good as hell, white flakey kind of fluffy powder, had that good dope smell not the over strong one that tricks u into thinkin they are good , the smell of bags that u think are gonna be good and end up shitty, no not that smell. it was that smell that the fire bags always have. IDK how to explain it but all my jersey dope feens will know wat i am talking about

quality - damn, some solid shit right here it was not the most fire fire i ever seen but it was 100% satisfaction, good quality very nice rush I managed to catch a niice rush off of only 2 bags IV'ed which is good for me becuz i usually have to do more in a shot to really get to the right place that I want to b, i almost had to stop and not drive for a minute becuz the dope was rushing over my body so good, i aint felt that way in a looooong time. def cop these if u get a chance u will not waste ur time or money, hope these r still around after my lil break that i am forced into for a few days


----------



## nwjavahead

*Bently...*

...hahaha getting that shite here in the City of Brotherly Love....


----------



## Khadijah

^^willing to bet it aint the same shit....philly dont get alot of bags in common with NJ plus philly bags are different size usually the skinny tall blue bags where in NJ its the white ones with colored stamps, never did much shit in philly but always got black stamps on a blue bag every time


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: No Limit

BAG: Just blue text

Count: Pretty nice 8/10 (only had one of these in my Wall Street bun tho)

Quality: Shit was bangin. Very intense high. (split a bag with my boy and we were ripped)

Went to work feelin fine that day, tell ya that much


----------



## jtbrick

JerZfirE said:


> STAMP: No Limit
> 
> BAG: Just blue text
> 
> Count: Pretty nice 8/10 (only had one of these in my Wall Street bun tho)
> 
> Quality: Shit was bangin. Very intense high. (split a bag with my boy and we were ripped)
> 
> Went to work feelin fine that day, tell ya that much



Wish I could get back to the days when I could split a bag and actually feel something.
Haven't seen the NO LIMIT yet but am still gettin the WALL STREET which is a solid 8/10. Quantity varies greatly from bag to bag. I've seen bags from the same unopened brick with 3 times more than some. And its not just added cut because this is quality stuff with no look or taste of cut, just clean dope taste and scent.


----------



## JerZfirE

*STAMP*: Fireball

*BAG*: Fireball in bubble letters with flames in the background

*COUNT*: 9/10 Fat Bags!!

*QUALITY*: 8/10 Pretty good shit.

Got this shit tonight instead of the Wall Street I've been gettin usually.

Hopefully my dealer keeps up with it


----------



## jtbrick

stamp: STRONG DIESEL

BAG: Green stamp with two hypodermic needles intersecting above writing

COUNT: Average

QUALITY: Average at best 5/10

Only got it because my man didn't have enough Wall Street to cover me


----------



## njevad

Wall Street and Fireball are the same dope IMO

Fire shit none the less.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

I already posted about this one, but the board was wiped... 

*Stamp Name:* V12, in tall and somewhat skinny characters
*Color:* Varying shades of Magenta (yes, I said magenta)
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* n/a
*Count:*  On a scale of 1 to 10, the quantity was a 6.  (The bag, when held up against light, seemed to fill 50% or 60% of the rectangle)
*Quality:* On a scale of 1 to 10, it was at least a 7 or 8.  Very good stuff, just as I had remembered it.
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:*  The bags, tape and folding was all top notch.  Tape tore nice and easily, the bags were neat and scraped neatly.  the only thing that was shabby was the "V12" stamping, but who cares about such trivialities when the contents are so satisfying.
*Other Comments:*  I've been using for over 5 years regularly, so I have a little bit of experience.  I smoke, and all of the stuff I get is smokable... And I get the vast majority of it from a single source, which is a Call-and-Meet service.  This V12 stuff is the same product I've been getting for the last three years, only with a different stamp brand (formerly known as I-95 and FIRST AID), and it has always provided a blissful satisfying peace.


----------



## Khadijah

Wat are you talkin about? You use east coast powder dope from nj or nyc and you smoke it? Wtf?


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

gangland
blueish/gray
just words
average count
decent quality (45-55% pure i'd guess)


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

lacey k said:


> Wat are you talkin about? You use east coast powder dope from nj or nyc and you smoke it? Wtf?




Yes ma'am.... Always have, too.  
It was introduced to me that way, so I just always _assumed_ that powder dope was something snortable/smokable.  It wasn't until much later (like, 7 years later) that I learned about the different "number types" of dope and how they were distinct from each other.  I dunno, I guess it's just dumb luck that all of the dope I've had, from New Brunswick to Paterson to Newark to (mostly) NYC, all of it was smokable, and smoking it was simply something I enjoyed doing.
Haven't you ever tried putting a small amount of it on top of foil and lighting it from the bottom?  I'd be surprised if your powder didn't boil off into a nice, flavorful smoke.  I always assumed that people who IV'd would maybe snort/smoke a little bit of every new purchase, just to test for any potentially dangerous cutting agents.


----------



## JerZfirE

njevad said:


> Wall Street and Fireball are the same dope IMO
> 
> Fire shit none the less.



Could be. Got it from the same dude.


----------



## Carl Landrover

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> Yes ma'am.... Always have, too.
> It was introduced to me that way, so I just always _assumed_ that powder dope was something snortable/smokable.  It wasn't until much later (like, 7 years later) that I learned about the different "number types" of dope and how they were distinct from each other.  I dunno, I guess it's just dumb luck that all of the dope I've had, from New Brunswick to Paterson to Newark to (mostly) NYC, all of it was smokable, and smoking it was simply something I enjoyed doing.
> Haven't you ever tried putting a small amount of it on top of foil and lighting it from the bottom?  I'd be surprised if your powder didn't boil off into a nice, flavorful smoke.  I always assumed that people who IV'd would maybe snort/smoke a little bit of every new purchase, just to test for any potentially dangerous cutting agents.



I don't know if I feel like wasting dope, so can you post your lighting method and/or is there anyone else who can back this up. How much do you put down to test it?




*Stamp Name:* PINS & NEEDLES

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No

*Count:* Average

*Quality:* Surprisingly good, very clean feeling. I got some bags last week and they made me feel cloudier. This is a very consistantly smooth, wonderful buzz.

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Bag is taped kind of funny and seems super folded. A few of them have slight fading on the stamp. Dope seems kind of spread out between the first 2 folds too, as opposed to just the bottom fold. 

*Other Comments:* Nice! Too bad there's not better ways to describe the differences in taste of it. I actually liked the taste of the dope last week more, but this has a better high. Still alright tasting too.


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: POISON

Graphic: SKULL IN A CIRCLE

Text: PLAIN RED

Quality: SEEMS NICE 8 OR 9/10

Count: PRETTY FAT 9/10




..Just got a SERIOUS drip..wow.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

Carl Landrover said:


> I don't know if I feel like wasting dope, so can you post your lighting method and/or is there anyone else who can back this up. How much do you put down to test it?




I usually get anywhere between 4 and 6 "hits" from each bag.... Maybe even up to 8 hits, if I'm trying hard to preserve what remains of my drugs.  Naturally, if the bags are skimpy, I might not be able to get more than 3 or 4 hits out of a bag, no matter how hard I try.
If I had some dope right now, I'd shoot a video and upload it so you could see exactly what I mean... But I'm sure you'll figure it out.
Lots of other people have posted in the "Other Drugs" forum about chasing the dragon... So I don't want to get into the minutiae of sucking through the right sort of straw and how far you have to hold the lighter under the foil... Besides, I figured a lot of the stuff out myself, and quickly, through common sense.  (More importantly, however, if snorting works well for you, I don't see how smoking is going to win you over, because I'm not sure it's a more efficient method of administration)


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp:Nasa
Graphic:Blue letters on white bag,similiar to the Nasa logo
color:nice n white
count:both the  size of  the bags themselves and the amount of stuff inside them  varies-
quality-7 outta 10 altho has a salty drip


----------



## sinnomngrl

So yeh got a second batch of NASA tonight and it SUCKS balls.all dirty taste.


----------



## hohov3

Stamp Name: Death
Color: Blue
Graphic Picture of the grim reaper
Count: Not too terrible. I've had worse.
Quality: Probably a 7 out of 10. 
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Stamp is done well. The bags are taped so-so. Get it in the usual porno mag wrapper.
Other Comments: Picked up a brick of the stuff to try out. Was hoping it'd be better but's about average for newark. Was getting better stuff before but I thought i'd try this out.


----------



## LiquidICE

Stamp: Demolition
Color: Blue
Graphic: it has one that looks like a car but not sure
Count: Average
Quality: definatly a 8.5/10 Very good IMHO
Overall Neatness: the bags are all taped well, you know when its not hard to open and you are scared you are gonna rip it bad. The Color of the D was beige which i have always found to be better than the white stuff.(white I think of fentanyl philly bags)


----------



## amblerg

quick summary
mostly blue glassine bags in the philly area.
Black label, black ink
007
bmw logo n letters, black ink
hit man, black ink
heart breaker, blue ink
100%, black or blue ink i forget

black magic, yellow glassine, blue ink

I couldnt possibly remember all colors, quanitities, qualities and such but I gave a short n sweet list of recent bags. These have been circulating philly, as my good friend tells me, and are of average quality.


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp:best buy
Graphic:the best buy logo
color:taupe
count:good
quality:a 9,thats right I said 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!out of 10
comments,remarks:why cant it always be this way?%)


----------



## jtbrick

hohov - funny you mention the porno mag wrappings. Whenever I get a brick wrapped in plain white paper and not the porno mag pages I think that someone opened it up messed with the bags and re-wrapped it.

Stamp: Tropicana
Graphic: none just Tropicana in bubble letters
color: green stamp
count: avg
quality: not good, 4/10
comments: when my man said Tropicana I was excited cuz I had some blue stamp tropicana that was nice but was disappointed when I had this one. Thank god that WALL ST can still be found.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

NYC

*Stamp Name: * TARGET

*Color: * medium blue (or something) stamp on the usual white bag

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* no

*Count: * 6 or 7 on a scale of 1 to 10. (it fills between 60 to 70% of the rectangle when held up against the light)

*Quality: * 7 or 8 on a scale of 1 to 10.

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp*:  Professional job.  Very tightly rubber-banded bundle of 10.  Tape tears neatly.  Stamp is fairly clear and consistent from bag to bag.

*Other Comments:*  This seems like the same stuff from my usual delivery service... Which is to say it's pretty good stuff.. I just wish I didn't have to drive to Manhattan and pay as much as I do for it.  Otherwise, no complaints... And life is good.... For the time being.


----------



## jtbrick

Stamp Name: I GET MONEY
Color: green stamp
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): none
Count: avg
Quality: decent, not great 5 or 6/10


----------



## hohov3

Stamp Name: Mega Millions
Color: Green
Graphic: Picture of money
Count: Small bags. Filled about average.
Quality: Standard 7 out of 10.
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Nice graphic on the bags. Taped rather well.
Other Comments: Got a brick of the stuff and attached to the porn was a sampler bag of "rolex." Red stamp, different d, same sized bag though. Nothing like free samples...


----------



## jtbrick

^^^^
I wonder if  the Rolex is the same that was around this summer. I only had it once and forget the color, blue maybe?.........so many stamps.....so little brain cells.  I remember getting it mixed in with my red DEATH SENTENCE bags which were smokin' and the Rolex was almost the same.


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: DMX

GRAPHIC: Bulldog

COUNT: 6/10..Some good, some bad.

QUALITY: 9/10..Bangin ass D.

Seems like everything I get my hands on is atleast an 8/10.

I guess I'm just fortunate enough to get all my dope from Brick City.


----------



## SteelCity4Life

those rolexs were green, i got em in with the death sentences too...  i still think the death sentences are the best that has been around in the last 6 months or so...  still gettin those porn mags bricks all the time, i love it, nothing better than ur dope wrapped in black porn mags...


----------



## jtbrick

Steel City
Death Sentence was definitely best i've had in last year. Rolex was similar....happy with Wall Street which is similar but bags aren't consistently as fat as DS and a notch below in quality but good nonetheless. Do you frequent Newark cuz I thought Pittsburgh was Steel City?


----------



## njevad

jtbrick said:


> Steel City
> Death Sentence was definitely best i've had in last year. Rolex was similar....happy with Wall Street which is similar but bags aren't consistently as fat as DS and a notch below in quality but good nonetheless. Do you frequent Newark cuz I thought Pittsburgh was Steel City?



Them Rolex bags were no where near as good as Death Sentence. Fat they were but quality wise? Not even close. Wall Street is better than the Rolex.


----------



## Khadijah

wall street is fuckin _bangin_.


----------



## jtbrick

Anyone else experience MAJOR different quantity in the Wall Street bags. its been out for about 2 months but  most times I'll get one bag that's avg then the next bag will be like 3 times fatter and same quality. Obviously this can happen if people are skimpin but I just think that's how these were bagged up.


----------



## psychedelic nod

GODZILLA
fat bag, like seriously it was 2 bags crammed into one
very very good, i sniffed 2 and was fucked
it had a distinct chemical smell, taste and tasted like bruned plastic when smoked, never seen anything liek this, prolyl a weird cut, but they were AMAZING

obamaDOPE
small, and the diesel was actually rocky, like chunky or something, absolute garbage, i got a bun and did the whole thing in 2 hours -_-


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Yea, were gettin those wallstreets, DS, and Rolexs all the way out here, shit travels far, but I'm happy.  Been gettin those wall streets consistently.  the only problem is I am getting taxed on 'em.  Once the dealers find out it's fire, they start taxin...  shit sucks.  also gettin taxed cuz I'm not in NJ, but still got the mad hook, I dont get taxed much.


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Havin' the same issue with the disparity in size...  they can range almost anywhere from a 3 - 10 on the count scale...  I just do more when they r small, but that is pretty obvious...


----------



## JerZfirE

SteelCity4Life said:


> Havin' the same issue with the disparity in size...  they can range almost anywhere from a 3 - 10 on the count scale...  I just do more when they r small, but that is pretty obvious...



Yeah that shit's been happening alot lately. 

I picked up another bundle of DMX last night and the bags were skimp as fuck.

Shit sucks, but what are you gonna do??


----------



## elbroski

Ya, i feel ya steelcity.  Im also a 'burgh resident and the quantity (as well as quality) has been anything but reliable lately.  Havent seen those death sentences around for a while but when i had em, they were bomb.  Buddy of mine went out on 'em actually.  Haven't done anything in a while but just recently got some 550's off the regular dude, they pretty much sucked.  Count was horrendous and quality was about a 6, i got off...but barely.


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME:   THIS IS IT

COLOR:   BLACK STAMP

GRAPHIC:   YES: pic of a syringe

COUNT:   6-7: pretty good amt

QUALITY:  6-7: pretty good, nothing to special, (avg newark)

OTHER COMMENTS: Bags were decent, nothing special though. Pretty avg.


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME:   NASA

COLOR:   RED

GRAPHIC:   NO

COUNT:   6-7 (Pretty good amt)

QUALITY: 7-8 (a little above avg)

OTHER COMMENTS: The quality was a little better than avg, other than that just another avg newark batch.

__________________________________________

STAMP NAME: FERARI

COLOR: BLUE

GRAPHIC: I DONT REMEMBER

COUNT: 7-8

QUALITY: 8-9 (BANGIN ASS D)

OTHER: Some were fatter than others, most were avg maybe a little overly filled, quality was fire.

___________________________________________

STAMP NAME: WALL STREET

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: YES

COUNT: 7-8

QUALITY: 8-9

OTHER COMMENTS: THIS, FERARI, AND FIRE BALL ALL THE SAME IMO!

____________________________________________

STAMP NAME:   FIRE BALL

COLOR:GREEN

GRAPHIC: YES, FLAMES

COUNT: 7-8

QUALITY: 8-9

OTHER: FIRE
______________________________________________

STAMP NAME: DYNAMITE

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: DONT REMEMBER (IT WAS THREE DAYS AGO LOL)

COUNT: 5-6

QUALITY: 6-7

OTHER COMMENTS: DIDN'T REALLY LIKE TO MUCH, IT WASN'T TERRIBLE, JUST A LITTLE BELOW AVG ON COUNT AND QUALITY!

_____________________________________________

STAMP NAME: STARBUCKS

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: NO

COUNT: 7-8

QUALITY: 8-9

OTHER COMMENTS: PRETTY GOOD


----------



## jtbrick

Got some real crap today and would like to hear if anyone else has had TRIPLE PLAY so I can determine if its just weak or if they were tampered with.

STAMP NAME: TRIPLE PLAY

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: 7 7 7 (like a slot machine) on top of words TRIPLE PLAY

COUNT: 4-5

QUALITY: 2-3

OTHER COMMENTS: Taste like someone skimmed the bags and put something else in to make them seem the right size


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* NAH NAH

*Color:* White bag, purple stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No

*Count:* Way above average! Fat, fat bags.

*Quality:* Pretty good, above average, nothing amazing though

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Bags were neat, slightly faded on some of the stamps, some seemed real new. One bag had no stamp.

*Other Comments:* Decent, had a few good highs. I heard there's Dunkin Donuts goin around that are supposedly good


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: King of new york

color: Black

graphic: None

count: 7

quality: 7

other comments: Decent, nothing special!


----------



## addictanon

I wish more people would post whats good and not, i like checking this page out.


----------



## SteelCity4Life

^^  Yeah, definitely, I looked here today before I copped bc my boy said he had these Triple X's and I had not heard of them.  I am usually gettin' a brick at a time so I don't have to cop every day, so I want to know what I'm gettin' before I pay the loot.  But anyway I had good luck today, these Triple X's are pretty good...  Not quite as good as the Wallstreets, but close...


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Stamp name: XXX
color: light redish, almost pink
graphic: naked lady
count: 7
quality: 7
other comments: Not bad at all, the stamp is weird, it takes up almost the whole bag when not folded up, so all you see on the outer fold is the XXX, then when u unfound them u see the naked lady on top of the XXX


----------



## SteelCity4Life

I also forgot to mention, those XXX's are the lighter dope, not as light as the recessions, but pretty damn light...


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Stamp name: Sleepys
color: blue, the stamp is really dark on some, but sloppy and lighter on others
graphic: none
count: 7-8
quality: 6-7
other comments: Pretty good, not on par with the Wallstreets, but not garbage.  This is the darker dope, comes up real dark in the fit.  Completely different dope than the XXX's IMO


----------



## jtbrick

DMX BABY!!!!!!

If you want it, we got it
Come and get it nigga we wit it
All you gotta do is set it baby
Ryde or die!
What'cha niggas want, uh, uh
What'cha niggas want

Had to quote some DMX lyrics cause this shit is bangin baby!
Think JerZfire reviewed it previously and said it was nice. This is the first time I got it so thought I'd say, "I second that motion, your honor!"

Stamp name: DMX
color: green
graphic: Picture of a Dog over the letters DMX
count: varies a lot from 4-8
quality: 8.5 
other comments: I don't give out 8s or 9s often. IMO this rates same or better than WALL STREET. Only thing i've had better this yr is Death Sentence which was a 9.5


----------



## LiquidICE

Stamp: Ecko
Color: Red
Graphic: None
Count: They vary bag to bag but are generally very small 
Quality: The quality is very, very good. That makes up for the small bags. I would say its a 8.5 out of 10.
Overall: These bags are definatly worth doing. I mean I am kinda pist off when I dump out one of the small bags but that is my only complaint.


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Irresistable

color: Blue

graphic: None

count: 7

quality: 7

other comments: Pretty good

________________________

stamp name: Rat poison

color: Red

graphic: Dont remember, i dont think so

count: 6

quality: 7

other: Decent shit

_________________________


----------



## addictanon

jtbrick said:


> DMX BABY!!!!!!
> 
> If you want it, we got it
> Come and get it nigga we wit it
> All you gotta do is set it baby
> Ryde or die!
> What'cha niggas want, uh, uh
> What'cha niggas want
> 
> Had to quote some DMX lyrics cause this shit is bangin baby!
> Think JerZfire reviewed it previously and said it was nice. This is the first time I got it so thought I'd say, "I second that motion, your honor!"
> 
> Stamp name: DMX
> color: green
> graphic: Picture of a Dog over the letters DMX
> count: varies a lot from 4-8
> quality: 8.5
> other comments: I don't give out 8s or 9s often. IMO this rates same or better than WALL STREET. Only thing i've had better this yr is Death Sentence which was a 9.5




_____________________-



Those Death Sentence bags def were some of the best this year. Also around the same time as them my boy had Kicking Ass, and purple stamped King of New York which was all the same exact shit..

The only stamps recently that can compete with those in the past 3 months I would say would be After Party and Gucci..


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Gustav (whatever the means lol)

color: Blue

graphic: None

count: 6

quality: 4

other comments: This is the weakest shit i have had in a while. When mixing it bubbled up like it was cut with alker seltzer. It wasn't total garbage, but definatly below average!


----------



## addictanon

c'mon lets get more posts!

my boy told me today about some shit called Eagle Eye, he said the bags was fat and the shit was fire!


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp:green w the word enterprise
count-6
quality-4 this shit is dirty and gross do not buy!

stamp:red w words new era 
count-6
quality-4 the shit is the same as enterprise just as awful


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Go go

graphic: Naked girl

color: Red

count: 6

quality: 4

other comments: Complete garbage, dirty as hell.

_________________________________

stamp name: Geico

graphic: None

color: Green

count: 6

quality: 6

other comments: Decent 

___________________________________

stamp name: Walmart

graphic: None

color: Red

count: 6

quality: 6

other: Also decent, average.

______________________

stamp name: Wholesale

graphic: None

color: Red

count: 7

quality: 6

other comments: Also average


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ive noticed that almost all people are posting 5-7 for quality. More than 90% of the time in fact. I think it should be higher but street shit varies so much.....


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* DUNKIN DONUTS

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No

*Count:* Average

*Quality:* Average, nothing special

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Neatly taped and folded

*Other Comments:* Pretty good for the night, did the trick, nothing special.


*Stamp Name:* FRANK LUCAS

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No

*Count:* Solid, above average.

*Quality:* Fire, I'd give it at least an 8.572

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Neatly folded and taped

*Other Comments:* Nice texture and light tan coloring. Could tell right after I did it that it was good. Itchy and nodding off a low amount.





ChemicalSmile said:


> Ive noticed that almost all people are posting 5-7 for quality. More than 90% of the time in fact. I think it should be higher but street shit varies so much.....



I think it's hard to rate high when you remember some of the absolutely slamming dope you've got in the past.


----------



## PureLife

^ Frank Lucas was around this time last year, but in green. Was total FIRE.


----------



## Khadijah

Carl Landrover said:


> *Stamp Name:* DUNKIN DONUTS
> 
> *Color:* White bag, red stamp
> 
> *Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No
> 
> *Count:* Average
> 
> *Quality:* Average, nothing special
> 
> *Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Neatly taped and folded
> 
> *Other Comments:* Pretty good for the night, did the trick, nothing special.
> 
> 
> *Stamp Name:* FRANK LUCAS
> 
> *Color:* White bag, red stamp
> 
> *Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No
> 
> *Count:* Solid, above average.
> 
> *Quality:* Fire, I'd give it at least an 8.572
> 
> *Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Neatly folded and taped
> 
> *Other Comments:* Nice texture and light tan coloring. Could tell right after I did it that it was good. Itchy and nodding off a low amount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hard to rate high when you remember some of the absolutely slamming dope you've got in the past.




Wow yo...I just got some "Dunkins" donuts with a lil donut over the words and they are FUCKIN FIRE.....Sweet jesus......I only did a 2 n a half bag shot and i was RIPPED And I dont get like that no more off such a small shot. If we on some regular shit, fuck regular even fire (Wall Street, bangin), a 3 bagger dont even do the shit the way I want it done. I dont catch that supernod and rush like i love so much but these bags just blew everything outta the water. the fact that i jus got outa rehab for 5 days mighta had somethin to do with it but, i had did a 3bagger of my usual wall st. the night i got out and didnt get off hard or nothin, these DnD's were jus stupid-good. 

A definate 9. aint had no shit like that in a miiiinute. b on the lookout for those ones with the donut on them. messy as fuck bags the way they was stamped n taped but damn if it wasnt bangin. I was nodding out like 5 minutes after the rush i couldnt even stay awake my voice got all quiet like my ears was ringing and i felt like it was my first time all over again, i was high all night which is like impossible for me. i never nod no more. shit had stayin power and, i got like 2 rushes, like it just kept coming and coming, the first rush and then waves stronger n stronger i was in heaven. so a definate definate good look.


----------



## JV

damn, reading this thread makes me really wish that there was stamps around here instead of just caps.


----------



## Carl Landrover

PureLife said:


> ^ Frank Lucas was around this time last year, but in green. Was total FIRE.



Haha, I went to pick them up with dope boy and he said the exact same thing when he got in the car.


----------



## addictanon

Hell yeah, them green Frank Lucas bags from last year were def fire. Also the blue stamped Blue Magic bags, and black stamped American Gangster. Man, I wish I can get my hands on them. With the AG and Lucas bags, they was around for a minute, I was loving it!

Has anyone had the green double monkey bags that were going around about 5 or 6 months ago? Also, the blue oxygen bags?


----------



## jtbrick

name: UNCLE MURDER
color: green
graphic: none, i think
count: 3
quality: 3
comments - Crap, especially after getting DMX. Glad I tested 2 before I bought anymore. Gettin tough with all my steady connects dryin up.........


----------



## crowenate

name: new york
color: blue
graphic: stautue of libery
count: 2
quality: 2
comments: it was crap, hesitated about giving 2 on count or quality. it was been a few years since i copped in the city of brotherly love but i remember alot better. If thats all that they have next trip ill go to the bricks.


----------



## Khadijah

brick city mutha fuckaaa! NJ reppin one hunned. But....

On the real, paterson been KILLIN newark dope lately. jus a tip. the only real fire, good shit i realy fuxxed wit outta the brix in the recent past was them dunkin donuts, still droolin over those. Mm mm good.


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> brick city mutha fuckaaa! NJ reppin one hunned. But....
> 
> On the real, paterson been KILLIN newark dope lately. jus a tip. the only real fire, good shit i realy fuxxed wit outta the brix in the recent past was them dunkin donuts, still droolin over those. Mm mm good.



You are definitely the expert on Paterson but in my experiences in Brick City/Irvington......................it all depends on the dealers. Newark always has good shit and lousy shit out there on any given day. Most small-time punk ass dealers just buy the cheapest dope they can get to make a quick buck. Plus they know most junkies will buy whatever, especially if they discount it to 6-7 bucks a bag.

But the smart dealers that are tryin to build a rep and keep their clientele comin back will spend the extra 20-40 bucks a brick for some quality cause they know they will make more on volume. Then you have many dealers who put that good dope out like once or twice every month to get people comin back and sell that cheap shit the rest of the time.

Most cats I talk to will try to get the mediocre shit off on you if you'll take it, but if you are willing to say no and are spending a little paper, they will get the shit you ask for. I've had many conversations in the past that went like this:

 - Whats up bro, what u got?
_I got Tropicana & Ether (or some other random, mediocre stuff)._
 - Damn, u aint got that Wall Street or DMX (or whatever's fire at the time)anymore? 
_nah, that aint around no more, but this is the same shit._
 - That sux, if you get it call me cause I need a full bird
_Aight, let me hit you right back_

Then he calls back in 5 minutes with what you want.


----------



## Khadijah

I been gettin that wall st. everyday in paterson so Im happy. Youre def right tho. I dont spend muuch time around newark at all. when i do get shit from there it is usually from friends who got it themselves n is just passin it along to me. The thing is tho, is that many of these bags are definately GOOD, but sometimes the people around me say "this is some of the best shit Ive had in 6 mos" and while it is definately good solid above decent shit, I am so used to my steady connect of fire in ptown that im spoiled now. So it aint that the bricks got shittier dope. more like, to me, now it has to be above and beyond, out of this world level good shit for me to be impressed cuz like i said im spoiled. so if wall st. is very good for newark, and it is just average for paterson for me, u see wat im sayin? its a very totally subjective system thats really a measure of my tolerance more than the true quality of the d.
i am just sayin, from wat i been samplin from both ptown more consistent quality. alot of ppl ive talked to have been sayin that and these are professional dope shooters not no beatass newjacks who cant find the good shit.

PS - My flesh and blood true love (not the kind i put in the needle) sends a lil warnin out to all those who get it from BT (you know wat I mean, cant be 2 specific in here) that the stamp POSTED TODAY from BT in the bricks is total complete shitty garbage and to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Yea, been workin' lately so haven't been able to post, but those DMX are fire ...  Been gettin' those and SLEEPYS lately...  The DMX are pretty good though, I can do my normal 5 and get a pretty good rush...  I feel ya on the hook though, I am spoiled as well, when other ppl say its fire and I do it, I'm just like whateva, I guess they're aight... nothin special


----------



## crowenate

im going to have to try dmx or wall street. ive still never found anything like "wu tang" it was late '97 early '98  the bad thing about it was i lost a couple of good friends to it.


----------



## addictanon

Brand name: Gucci

color: Blue

graphic: None

quality: 8

quanity: 7

other comments: Good shit

__________________


brand name: Big 10

color: Black

graphic: None

quality: 8

quanity: 8

other comments: Also good shit


----------



## jtbrick

Lacey - i got that Wall St for like 2 months straight and I rate it a solid 8 though count varied largely. Wall St switched to DMX last wk or so and its a solid 8-8.5.  Obviously ratings are subjective but for what I've gotten the last yr or so in NWK, Wall St is definitely better than average. If its just average for what u b gettin in Ptown, than r u sayin u give it like a 5 or 6? If so, I needs to hit Paterson.

Once again, its all subjective but IMO this is how I rate diesel:
*0* Bunk shit, not even real
*1-2 *shit is garbage, barely gets you off of Empty
*3-4* gets u off of E with just mild high
*5-6* average everyday dope....not bad, does the job but wouldn't get me hard thinking about it
*7-8* good shit, definitely better than your average batch and ur happy to get it
*8.5-9* this shit is fire dope that don't come across everyday. gets you real fucked up every time
*9-9.5* Absolute smoker! This about equals the best shit you've ever had and you'll remember the name of this dope for yrs. You'd gladly pay double price for this shit.
*10 *Mythical high you could never get unless u got it straight off the plane from Colombia


----------



## JerZfirE

Carl Landrover said:


> *Stamp Name:* DUNKIN DONUTS
> 
> *Color:* White bag, red stamp
> 
> *Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No
> 
> *Count:* Average
> 
> *Quality:* Average, nothing special
> 
> *Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Neatly taped and folded
> 
> *Other Comments:* Pretty good for the night, did the trick, nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not the original Dunkin Donuts. The real shit has a green stamp.
> 
> The count is high and the quality is higher.
> 
> DONT BE FOOLED BY RED STAMPED DD's.


----------



## JerZfirE

jtbrick said:


> Wall St switched to DMX last wk or so




Ive been gettin DMX for about a month and a half.

The DMX is a little better than the WALL STREET IMO.

I think the WALL STREET actually switched to FIREBALL.

Not tryin to bust balls, Im just sayin ya diig??


----------



## jtbrick

^^
Yeah im not sayin they're exactly the same which is why I said Wall st is a 8 and DMX 8.5. Just sayin my man ran out of Wall St and replaced it with DMX about week or 2 ago. Haven't seen the Fireball yet. 

You can tell the Wall St & DMX are prepared in similar fashion.. They're not identical but they're like cousins. Anyone know what I mean? Its gonna be hard for me to express this properly but, you can tell there are different types of dope you get on the street. Not that the dope is different (about 95% of NJ powder comes from S.America), what is actually different is probably the methods they use to "wash" it and the different cutting agents they use.

You can also sometimes tell by how it looks in the bag. The Wall St count varied a lot, DMX has more consistent count but both of them seem to have the most powder on one side of the bag and it runs up into the 2nd or 3rd squares. They taste similar but the DMX has a stronger taste and scent.

The Death Sentence from the summer was the bomb and definitely stronger dope but you can tell Wall St/DMX are "related" to DS in that they were processed similarly or cut with similar agents. On the other hand, you can have some other dope which is just as powerful but looks and tastes totally different.

I'm not talking about differnt types of actual dope (ie #3, #4, etc) but the different types of "finished" dope you get in stamps on the street and the manner in which they are prepared. Maybe someone more poetic or observant like Lacey K can better explain what I'm trying to impart.

Anyways.............Merry Christmas y'all!!


----------



## Khadijah

JerZfirE said:


> Carl Landrover said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stamp Name:* DUNKIN DONUTS
> 
> *Color:* White bag, red stamp
> 
> *Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No
> 
> *Count:* Average
> 
> *Quality:* Average, nothing special
> 
> *Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Neatly taped and folded
> 
> *Other Comments:* Pretty good for the night, did the trick, nothing special.
> 
> 
> Those are not the original Dunkin Donuts. The real shit has a green stamp.
> 
> The count is high and the quality is higher.
> 
> DONT BE FOOLED BY RED STAMPED DD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it kind of right but kind of wrong. there is red stamped DD's that have a picture of a donut on them and thy are FIRE. they say "dunkins" donuts not dunkin donuts and a lil donut with icing over the letters. shits real nice. taped up messy as shit hard as fuck to get apart.
> 
> POWER HOUSE - two toned stamp real nice gray dope id say on the level with wall st. bags taped neat as fuck the bundle a perfect lil rectangle.nice creeper dope with a smooth sleepy high
Click to expand...


----------



## JerZfirE

jtbrick said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> You can tell the Wall St & DMX are prepared in similar fashion.. They're not identical but they're like cousins. Anyone know what I mean? Its gonna be hard for me to express this properly but, you can tell there are different types of dope you get on the street. Not that the dope is different (about 95% of NJ powder comes from S.America), what is actually different is probably the methods they use to "wash" it and the different cutting agents they use.
> 
> You can also sometimes tell by how it looks in the bag. The Wall St count varied a lot, DMX has more consistent count but both of them seem to have the most powder on one side of the bag and it runs up into the 2nd or 3rd squares. They taste similar but the DMX has a stronger taste and scent.
> 
> The Death Sentence from the summer was the bomb and definitely stronger dope but you can tell Wall St/DMX are "related" to DS in that they were processed similarly or cut with similar agents. On the other hand, you can have some other dope which is just as powerful but looks and tastes totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways.............Merry Christmas y'all!!




I agree with ya on that. I always get my dope from the same dude and it's either WALL STREET, DMX, DEATH SENTENCE, or FIREBALL usually.

I also used to get R1 bags before all the others, which seemed "related" as well. The R1 just didnt seem to pack as much of a punch as the others.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! (Too bad the dope man aint comin thru   )


----------



## JerZfirE

The dope man IS coming!!!!!!!!!!

Ima call that nigga Santa Claus!!

WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jtbrick

Just got some POISON bags mixed in with my DMX buns and am happy to report the Poison is the same as DMX.

STAMP: POISON
GRAPHIC: Skull inside a circle with a diagonal line running through it
COUNT: Avg
QUALITY: Another solid 8.5


----------



## JerZfirE

jtbrick said:


> the Poison is the same as DMX.





Oh yeah. I cant believe I didnt say Poison when we were talkin about "related" dope.

Poison is def. a heavy hitter. My dude has been steady with either the Poison or the DMX


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Ferarri

color: Blue

graphic: Ferrari symbol

quanity: 6

quality: 7

other comments: None

_________________________________-

stamp name: Recession

color: Green

graphic: Two dollar signs

quanity: 7

quality: 6

other comments: Decent

_____________________________

stamp name: Recession

color: Red

graphic: Two dollar signs under the name

quanity: 7

quality: 7.5

other comments: Pretty good shit

______________________________


can we get some more posts on here!!!!!! Merry christmas and happy new year everybody! I hope that all the d manafactuers new year resolutions are to start making nothing but the most banging ass shit!!! Lol!


----------



## njevad

*Stamp Name:* $JACKPOT$
*Color:* RED
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* N/A
*Count:* 8
*Quality:* 7
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Most bags folded and taped neatly. Some are a bit sloppy.
*Other Comments:* Nothin' special but better then the last few stamps I got. I will very rarely give a quality score above an 8 unless I am absolutely blown away from it. Wall St, Fireball, Death Sentence would be examples of 8's and 9's. This particular stamp gets a 7.


----------



## amblerg

scissors
black
a picture of scissors
6
6
neatly heat sealed
bit below average


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

i cant wait to come back to jerz


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Poison are fiyahh...  On par with Wall Street and DMX ...


----------



## addictanon

has anyone ever had a stamp called purple city?


----------



## SKL

"Nine Lives", blue stamp. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Khadijah

addictanon said:


> has anyone ever had a stamp called purple city?




I had Purple City back in 2004. it was FIRE. purple stamp with a skyline of a city above it. Wow that is funy that you askin that shit made me think to the wayback. i was 16 that one of the first stamps i ever got, shit was on a real run of fire back then. tru, i was jus beginning, so everything WOULD seem like fire to me i guess but when i talk to other ppl they recognize them same bags with that head nod you get when you think of some orgazmically good dope you had been lucky enough to get your hands on in the past. 

anyways those were out  when camron was real big at that time. purple city dipset watever his signature words n phrases was there was a stamp of dope for it. Cam n his crew actually ran alot of diesel out of the dawg pound in paterson. idk if yall will kno wat i am referrin to when i say that tho. so i guess since im feelin good ill give yall a lil lesson.

the funny thing is all the white dopeheads ive ever talked to who aint from paterson called the alabama projects the 'bamas' when talkin about em to eachother. 'yea i copped at the bama's today the narcs is everywere'.

but the hustlesr n the regular people from there and from paterson n the area in general knew it as the dawg pound the pound for short is wat we would usually say. one of my closest friends used to trap out there. he told me bout cams boys havin work out there. but i never heard it called the bamas.

they are takin em down now anyways. shit been all boarded up with no trespassin signs since this summer. that shit is the end of a era. some of the craziest pj's in nj, for real. so much dope and other product was ran out of those buildings you would need a box of cheerios to count all the 0's in them ghetto bank accounts all together in the entire time shit was runnin as a spot. of course it aint real bank accounts it is shoe boxes and mattresses and inside walls n floor boards n ceilings and all kind of crazy stash spots for the cash.

but anyways I am ramblin my head is cloudy. hope yall enjoyed that lil story. holla back if you kno the spot im talkin about n ever copped there. Dont get no ideas nobody , that place long done as a dope spot, now the only boys out there is the passaic county sheriffs boys.


----------



## (V)enthol.

^ Damn Lacey, thats mad chill. Sounds like NJ is Fiend Heaven. 

Out in Detroit, MI, its always nickel and dimes in lotto paper, cut and folded in like 1x1in squares, we call em packs, I never weigh my packs, but I do know that 1 pack = 1 McSpoon filled evenly with dope, at least thats how my guy does it. $10/ per spoon.  And also, buns, bricks, and also sold by gram incriments(sp?). $120-180 per gram, and quality is NORMALLY 7-9/10, only getting shit dope, maybe once out of every 15-20 batches.


----------



## DubCity23

Yo steel city ... i've been gettin those blue sleepys a lot they must come from the burgh but im about an hour and a half a way. How much do you pay for those? I get fuckin raped. I don't think there are 10 dollar bags where i live.. or maybe i just need a new conncet.

_edited - please dont post prices in here. shit, i dont know why we have that rule, but as a mod I got to enforce it lol. Anyways, yea...dont post prices. And uh, yea ....to give you a hint, since I did get to see the price, I will not mention it, but I figured Il be a nice girl today n tell you -  its called gettin taxed. best believe aint no bags actually costing that. Just a tip.

lacey_


----------



## roxicodone drip

*dirty ***z diesel*

you know the location of my post title if you live here, not gonna spit it out loud tho.  Here's a few I've been getting lately, used to pick up weight off the lovely exit 142 near irv/nwk, just started up again yet only using, pretty satisfied lately


Stamp Name: Gucci
Color: black
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): N/A
Count: 7
Quality: 8, great diesel for those of you that copped it
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Most bags folded and taped neatly. Some are a bit sloppy.
Other Comments: This is the first decent diesel i've seen in a while, aside from the next one i'll be posting...

Stamp Name: Recession
Color: green
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): two money logos
Count: 6
Quality: 8
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: horrible packaging job, discusting i thought they would suck, but the quality was GREAT! as far as the drug goes, yet the other stamp i got in the SAME batch wasnt anywhere near this.... next
Other Comments: reminded me of the Gucci very much, same guy too.

WARNING: HORRIBLE HORRIBLE DOPE, DO NOT BUY EVEN IF ITS ALL THERE IS, WASTE.
Stamp Name: C.O.D.
Color: blue
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): was it a tank? or cash? why am i so shot?hmmmm
Count: went from NOTHING, to 3 bags in one
Quality: 1
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: very neat, was expecting a good dope, was very very disappointed
Other Comments: C.O.D. WAS THE SHITTIEST DIESEL I'VE GOTTEN IN MY LIFE, NEATLY PACKAGED, BUT IT HAD SOME SOLID CUT IN IT THAT MADE CRACKLING NOISES WHEN I TRIED TO CRUSH IT WITH A SPOON (WHICH YOU SHOULD NEVER HAVE TO DO WITH DOPE).  IT TASTED LIKE SHIT, SOME STRONG SHITTY CUT THAT HAD LITTLE TO NO EFFECT ON ME, AND I KNOW HOW TO RATE MY DIESEL, EVEN WHEN IT TASTES WEIRD I STILL PULL THE STRENGTH OUT.


----------



## Khadijah

Yoo, those recessions is fire right? 

The ones i was getin was red, buut the stamp before it, which was almost the same dope, was called Amazin, and that was green. Im guessin someone hit the same recession dope with the green stamp pad left over from the Amazin's. After recession was killa. Now its wall street. My boy been stayin wit the same shit for months. so consistent i love this dude.

Those recessions mixes up real light right?

I am so spoiled, now the recessions and Wall St are like a 6 to me. It takes alot to blow me outa the water cuz its always that top quality diesel im fuckin wit, once you get the fire and get used to it it aint the fire no more, oh well i rather be spoiled than consistently get average or shitty d.


----------



## egizzel417

this thread is making my bones hurt


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> they are takin em down now anyways. shit been all boarded up with no trespassin signs since this summer. that shit is the end of a era. some of the craziest pj's in nj, for real. .



NJ has been knocking down all the oldskool "projects" and replacing them with "townhouse projects". When i first started hittin Newark in the mid 90s it used to look like a warzone with all the huge broken-down projects everywhere. Most of the damage from the old Newark Riots still hadn't been cleaned up. As bad as Newark may look now, it used to be a 100 times worse b4 they started re-building in the late 90s/early 2000s. They still got some (BT, SB, etc) of the old projects but they used to be everywhere.

They always had good dope in the projects but you had to get out and walk in (no drive ups), which opened up a whole new potential for trouble.


----------



## SteelCity4Life

lacey i feel u about gettin' spoiled, I do my normal 5, and its like nothin', I cant remember the last time I caught a nod, oh well, sometimes i think i need an oil change just so I'll feel it again, but fuck it, I like gettin high too much...


----------



## roxicodone drip

just picked up some Purple City, purple stamp wiht a city line over the top, shit is greattttttttttt, slaps Recession out of the water suprisingly, or did i just get a not-so-well-mixed part of the dope mixing bowl?=P

anyway, anyone else in dirty J seen it around? comment


----------



## roxicodone drip

lol lacey how did i just post on a thread earlier about you going to jail and now youre typing in here? new to the site, what ended up happening with the charges?similar situation i posted in reply of your "farewell im going to jail" post, lol


----------



## roxicodone drip

Stamp Name: Purple City
Color: Purple/navy blue?
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):City outline above "Purple City"
Count:6
Quality:9!!!
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:very professional, aka sexy and one of the few good things about doing dope, neatness
Other Comments:best in a while!!! topped my earlier post from today!! someone comment


----------



## LiLc

It's odd the heroin i've been getting in chicago is not stamped or anything.

It's in pink clear baggies with tape across the top for 5 packs or bundles, it's more whiteish than tan, and kinda burns but gets you pretty high, not the best shit i've seen suprisingly


----------



## DubCity23

i had a red car today steal you get those? I live 2 hours away from pittsburg... thats not an easy daily drive.


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* ?????? Some Chinese/Asian symbol

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* A little animal or bear? Or maybe it's part of the Chinese symbol

*Count:* Pretty good/average...6/7

*Quality:* Good, 7.5

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Taped nicely, some stamps slightly faded. 

*Other Comments:* I had been getting the Frank Lucas bags up until today. They seem pretty similar to those, it's just hard to tell since I been blowing coke with these bags as well.


----------



## addictanon

Yeah I had both recessions, the red and green stamp. The red is definatly better, they are both pretty good though. 

yo roxicodone drip, thats funny dog, i got purple city for the first time today too. I have a feeling we from the same area.


----------



## phr

This thread is about discussing quality, quantity, brands, etc. Keep it on topic.


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Death

color: Blue

graphic: Grim reaper

quanity: 5

quality: 6

other:decent

__________________________________

stamp name:  Purple city

color: Purple

graphic: Skyline

quanity: 7

quality: 8

other: Pretty damn good


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* True Story

*Color:* White bag, blue stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* None

*Count:* Skimp, 4.5

*Quality:* Good, 8

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Taped nicely, some stamps slightly faded. 

*Other Comments:* Good quality, skimpy fucking bags though

Changing the quality rating to a 6. I know it's a big drop, but I wrote that shortly after using them, not knowing them well enough yet. The initial high was very good and strong, but it was very short lasting. These bags were definitely shitty.


----------



## cebby

Stamp Name: Money Train
Color: red
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): Yes.. looks like a caboose or something with $ symbols on it.
Count: 7 .. first fold is almost full
Quality: 7.5 ... my boy who shoots it says its pretty damn good.. i just sniff but it gets me off good.
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: stamp is pretty sloppy, faded.. tape job not so great, some are ok though.
Other Comments:  light tan, off white dope.. pretty good shit.. doesn't have much of a smell but makes a nice light brown shot.


----------



## elbroski

Pins and Needles 
White bag, black stamp (words p&n and an image of hypo)
folded neatly
count is below average, quality as well.

C-landrover, these are definitely not on par with the P&N red stamp

Cobra
White bag, black stamp (words, no image)
folded neatly 
count is a whopping 10/10, unbelievably generous, quality is FIRE, these bags are on the top 5 for the year.  Strange thing is, I haven't heard anyone talk about these joints, and I had them once before and thought them only average at best...funny how we chase these brand names


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp Name: Mega Millions
Color:green
Graphic (Yes -$$)
Count:5
Quality:5-eh
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:neat packaging,but getting the tape off is a bitch.

Other Comments:


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp Name: blue magic
Color:blue
Graphic blue stars
Count:6
Quality:5.2
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp-neat all the way around
other:this shit is only slightly better than the mega millions.


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Still gettin DMX, Wall Streets, Poisons, all still fire...


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* Bloodsport

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* Some sort of hand signal, I'm clueless, but I'm sure someone on here must know:

It's got the thumb and pointer forming an "O" and the other 3 fingers sticking up. A Ok? 

*Count:* Eh, ok, 6

*Quality:* Quality, 8.243

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Taped nicely, some stamps slightly faded. Not clear and concise, but you don't have to stare at it to figure it out either. 

*Other Comments:* Very good quality, nice long lasting high, hits fairly strong and noticeably when it comes on too. OH! And it's smooooth...unlike any other bags, it makes my nose LESS stuffed up. Like some sort pixie dust dope with special powers of nasal decongestion.

Bags could be a little bit fatter, but they're pretty good overall.


----------



## Khadijah

was it the 3 fingers stuck up all together or seperated? cmon u aint gettin it? Blood sport, stamped red, and u see a hand sign that u dont know, Ill give you a hint it got to do with the color and the name of the stamp....


anyways we had them bags out here a while i never did em it was when i was bein clean for a minute but my boy had em prolly aint the same ones tho cuz u aint around by us right carl?


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> was it the 3 fingers stuck up all together or seperated? cmon u aint gettin it? Blood sport, stamped red, and u see a hand sign that u dont know, Ill give you a hint it got to do with the color and the name of the stamp....



I hear u lacey..........funny when I started out they didn't run real deep, now there's red hats & shirts everywhere in Newark.....


----------



## Carl Landrover

lacey k said:


> was it the 3 fingers stuck up all together or seperated? cmon u aint gettin it? Blood sport, stamped red, and u see a hand sign that u dont know, Ill give you a hint it got to do with the color and the name of the stamp....
> 
> 
> anyways we had them bags out here a while i never did em it was when i was bein clean for a minute but my boy had em prolly aint the same ones tho cuz u aint around by us right carl?



The fingers are separated.

They might be the same, but probably not. I'm over in Connecticut, so not too far away, but not too close either.


----------



## jtbrick

Stamp Name: PRESIDENT

Color: green

Graphic: Graphic of the Capital Building in D.C. 

Count: avg - 5

Quality: 7 ? (see below)

Overall neatness: Taped normal, stamps are sloppy, some faded, some off=center

Other Comments: I might adjust my quality rating on this one a little later. Got it from my DMX dude and it looks just like it. The color, similar looking stamp, same packaging, etc. The main thing is it has that same strong ass diesel smell to it that you can smell straight thru the bag. I thought it would be the exact same as DMX but when I opened it, immediately noticed the bright white powder and different consistency than DMX. Also has a different taste than DMX. Its apparent they used a different cut in this batch which is evident as soon as you snort some. That said, it still has a lot of D in there and does the job. I'll let u know how well..........


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Stamp Name: Pins and Needles
Color: Black writing
Graphic: Needle
Count: 5
Quality: 4
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:
Other Comments: I think these are garbage, I only got like 5 to try, and they are nothing compared to the good ones going around...  If you shoot, I think these are total garbage, I would not recommend getting them


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Stamp Name: Twister
Color: green writing
Graphic: None
Count: 7
Quality: 3
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: These look exactly like the Wall Streets and DMX, big white bags with green writing
Other Comments: Garbage, don't get them, I didnt try them, but my boy got them and he said that everything looked exactly like the good ones, but they are garbage, complete garbage...  I dont recommend them at all...  Just lookin out for anyone who might get these, like I said I didnt do them, but I got the info from a reliable dude, let me know if anybody else gets them and has a different opinion


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Stamp Name: Wall Streets (but a lil different)
Color: red writing
Graphic: None
Count: 7
Quality: 7
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: these look a lot like the old Wall Streets, but a lil different, the writing is a little different...  Got em from the same dude that had the old Wall Streets
Other Comments: Not bad at all, just not AS good as the old Wall Streets...  Someone must have found out that everyone was lovin the Wall Streets and cut them a little more...  but like I said its still some decent dope


----------



## SteelCity4Life

^^ sucks when ur normal dude is on vacation... got to go through different peeps


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Major leauge

stamp color: Blue

graphic: Under major leauge theres a little like bat underlining it

quanity: 6

quality: 6

other comments: Decent, nothing special just average.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:


> *Stamp Name:* ?????? Some Chinese/Asian symbol
> 
> *Color:* White bag, red stamp
> 
> *Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* A little animal or bear? Or maybe it's part of the Chinese symbol
> 
> *Count:* Pretty good/average...6/7
> 
> *Quality:* Good, 7.5
> 
> *Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Taped nicely, some stamps slightly faded.
> 
> *Other Comments:* I had been getting the Frank Lucas bags up until today. They seem pretty similar to those, it's just hard to tell since I been blowing coke with these bags as well.




I got these again, though I still can't figure out the graphic.

The count seems better than before: 7.5 now

The quality also seems a little better: 7.9/8.0


Makes for some solid bags.


----------



## SKL

"Global". red stamp with a globe logo, neatly folded & taped bags, Bronx, NY. Fire but I suspect some fentanyl in the mix.


----------



## Khadijah

addictanon said:


> Stamp name: Major leauge
> 
> stamp color: Blue
> 
> graphic: Under major leauge theres a little like bat underlining it
> 
> quanity: 6
> 
> quality: 6
> 
> other comments: Decent, nothing special just average.



ugh major league sucked when it was red i have had red n green major leagues both shitty brown muddy dirty kind of not dissolve right project dope. that was over the summer but it seems like major league jus cant hit the major leagues of quality dope lol.


----------



## jtbrick

Inauguration Day
Red Stamp
WEAK!


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> ugh major league sucked when it was red i have had red n green major leagues both shitty brown muddy dirty kind of not dissolve right project dope. that was over the summer but it seems like major league jus cant hit the major leagues of quality dope lol.



Major League is a stamp name that has been recycled MANY times over the years. I remember it was one of the first stamps I used to get when I began in the 90s. That and First Lady with picture of statue of liberty on it were hot !


----------



## JerZfirE

The DMX has been steady for me lately. The count has been pretty damn shitty though. Atleast half of the bags in the bundle are rediculously small.   Anyone else been having this problem with the DMX??


----------



## JerZfirE

SteelCity4Life said:


> Stamp Name: Wall Streets (but a lil different)
> Color: red writing
> Graphic: None




The only Wall Street Ive ever had were red writing, never green.

The ones I was gettin had a dollar bill graphic tho..


----------



## addictanon

I been getting purple city still alot lately. Its banging shit, but something about it, maybe the cut or something, makes me extra sleepy...


----------



## jtbrick

JerZfirE said:


> The DMX has been steady for me lately. The count has been pretty damn shitty though. Atleast half of the bags in the bundle are rediculously small.   Anyone else been having this problem with the DMX??



DMX count varies a lot lke the Wall St did. There are definitely some bags that are like twice the size as others but all in all it equals out and the quality is nice. Haven't had the DMX in about a wk. Got Poison then President which is like DMX with an added cut. Sampled a bag other day and it sucked, Inauguration Day. Haven't come across Purple City yet.....


----------



## SteelCity4Life

addictanon --

Wall Streets I got were exactly the same without the graphic, they were decent, just not AS good as the other Wall Streets


----------



## SteelCity4Life

Stamp name: These Streets are Mine
stamp color: Red Writing
graphic: None
count: 6
quality: 6

other comments: Decent, nothing special just average.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

I haven't updated in a while... It's been a steady mix of my usual NYC stuff (V12 / TARGET) and suboxone...

However, a fellow BL'er was kind enough to introduce me to some of what Newark has been offering over the last few weeks.  I'll just briefly describe two of them.

Stamp Name:  $JACKPOT$
Color:  white bag, red stamp
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): no
Count:  somewhere between 5 and 7/10
Quality: again, something falling between 5 and 7/10... It was hard to tell, I was only 30+/- hours off of suboxone.
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:  Seemed fairly consistent and professional, neat and easy to open.
Other Comments:  I only wish I had taken more time off from the suboxone, so that I could get a better idea as to its quality.  I did a two-bag shot (I'm learning!), felt pretty good, but was no where near nodding.  Damn you, suboxone and your eons-long half life.

Stamp Name: STREET KINGS
Color:  white bag, green stamp
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): a crown above the phrase "street kings" 
Count:  some variation, but on average something like a 6 or 7/10
Quality: 6 or 7/10... Decent stuff.  But again, I was probably still feeling the effects of the subs.
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:  Some faded stamps, some stamped off-center, but otherwise OK.
Other Comments:  Decent shit... but again, I'd like to try it again some time, under better circumstances.

for what it's worth, I'm pretty sure I tried some of that JACKPOT a few weeks ago, when i wasn't taking suboxone, and i remember that it left a good impression with me... i wanted to say that it approached (if not matched) the quality of the stuff i normally get in the city.  which is impressive, considering how much more money i pay for the NYC shit.


----------



## NODstradamus

Yo its SteelCity, I had to change my username, but anyway:

Stamp name: XXX
color: light redish, almost pink
graphic: naked lady
count: 7
quality: 7
other comments: Not bad at all, the stamp is weird, it takes up almost the whole bag when not folded up, so all you see on the outer fold is the XXX, then when u unfound them u see the naked lady on top of the XXX


----------



## jtbrick

JerZfirE said:


> The DMX has been steady for me lately. The count has been pretty damn shitty though. Atleast half of the bags in the bundle are rediculously small.   Anyone else been having this problem with the DMX??



Like I said they vary but I've never seen any real skimp bags. Not for nuthin but I think you said your boy gets em for you..........


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

the description of one of the stamps above reminded me of this:


----------



## jtbrick

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> the description of one of the stamps above reminded me of this:



double ii's


----------



## NODstradamus

anybody remember those Fuck the World bags that were around a few years ago???  They were fire as hell...


----------



## crowenate

Has anyone tried kick back in blue bags double sealed or sunshine pic in a blue bag and zip lock plastic? Just wandering what other people think the count sux with the kick back and they don't seem too good but I had to send someone else to cop for me since my friend was in the hospital and I'm just wandering if they screwed my esp. Since the sunshine bags are in zip lock bags instead of sealed


----------



## elbroski

Blue double sealed "Cars", red graphic of a car with word above it

Quality - a solid 6. the high is very smooth and clearheaded and euphoric, but for some reason its pretty short lived, about two years.
Quantity - the bags are those really thing/long philly style ones. they were pretty scimpy, i'd say about a 5/10.

these bad boys were stamped very nice and neat, decent value over-all.

STOP POSTING PRICES


----------



## JerZfirE

jtbrick said:


> Not for nuthin but I think you said your boy gets em for you..........



Yeah my boy gets them for me but you can tell the bags arent tampered with and he gets small ones too. He's also only gone for five minutes since he meets the dude right around the corner. He doesnt have enough time to go through a bunch of bags when I'm coppin a brick. Sometimes I sit in the car and watch the deal go down also.


----------



## JerZfirE

That's cheap for skimpy bundles that arent even high quality??

I thought I was gettin robbed paying a little bit more than "that price".

I also get fire ass dope DELIVERED from Newark.

(btw elbroski..dont post prices here. Read the rules!)





p.s. How many posts does it take to become a bluelighter?


----------



## LiLc

I Got some red-taped bags in tinfoil the other day, I posted a picture in the gallery.


----------



## sinnomngrl

hey Jerz fire I was trying to figure out how many posts to BL status too,ive tried Pm ing ya to no avail..not to get off topic...did u happen to find out?


----------



## NODstradamus

I had the blue double sealed cars as well, not too bad, I would agree with elbroski on the quality and rating...


----------



## NODstradamus

^^ I believe its 50 posts to get to BL status


----------



## NODstradamus

JerZfirE said:


> That's cheap for skimpy bundles that arent even high quality??
> 
> I thought I was gettin robbed paying a little bit more than "that price".
> 
> I also get fire ass dope DELIVERED from Newark.
> 
> (btw elbroski..dont post prices here. Read the rules!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. How many posts does it take to become a bluelighter?



Not to dicksize or anything, but I think that is a little pricey, but if you are getting them delivered I guess that is a good deal...


----------



## JerZfirE

NODstradamus said:


> Not to dicksize or anything, but I think that is a little pricey, but if you are getting them delivered I guess that is a good deal...




Yeah it's not too bad considering I live like 45 mins from Newark. I get my shit for normal price if I buy a brick, which I recently started doing. It's cheaper and I dont have to sit there with nothin hopin the dude will come thru.


----------



## elbroski

Sorry bout the price source, 4got bout that.  I dunno about you guys but I drive straight to Pittsburgh (about 25 minutes from my house) and that price really isn't bad for a bundle.  I've never payed anything less than ____ and that was a fucking steal.   

p.s. this is about the same as anyone pays around here as far as I know, and I know a good many junkies

_Dude you said you know yo cant post prices and are sorry about it and then you fuckin post a price again. Dont do it!_


----------



## addictanon

In Philadelphia buns are 13 bags, in Jerz they are ten.  What are they in Pittsburg?


----------



## jtbrick

JerZfirE said:


> Yeah my boy gets them for me but you can tell the bags arent tampered with and he gets small ones too. He's also only gone for five minutes since he meets the dude right around the corner. He doesnt have enough time to go through a bunch of bags when I'm coppin a brick. Sometimes I sit in the car and watch the deal go down also.



That's cool....just bringin up a possibility.
Like I said my DMX bags varied a lot but I wouldn't say none of them were skimp just that some were extra fat.
Are you still gettin the DMX? My DMX guy has had President bags which aren't as good. Have you come across these yet? PM me some time if u get the chance.


----------



## Carl Landrover

addictanon said:


> In Philadelphia buns are 13 bags, in Jerz they are ten.  What are they in Pittsburg?



They're 10 in CT too.

Where does 13 come from?


----------



## jtbrick

sinnomngrl said:


> hey Jerz fire I was trying to figure out how many posts to BL status too,ive tried Pm ing ya to no avail..not to get off topic...did u happen to find out?



Yup...its 50...start postin girl!


----------



## jtbrick

Carl Landrover said:


> They're 10 in CT too.
> 
> Where does 13 come from?



What cities in CT?


----------



## jtbrick

NODstradamus said:


> anybody remember those Fuck the World bags that were around a few years ago???  They were fire as hell...



Yeah I had those...what made u think of that? Just feelin nostalgic?


----------



## Carl Landrover

jtbrick said:


> What cities in CT?



Hartford, New Haven, Bridgeport


----------



## NODstradamus

jtbrick said:


> Yeah I had those...what made u think of that? Just feelin nostalgic?



Yeah, Im always feelin like that, the name of an old bag will just pop into my head and Ill remember the era and what I was doing and shit, who I was hangin with... or whatever...


----------



## NODstradamus

elbroski said:


> Sorry bout the price source, 4got bout that.  I dunno about you guys but I drive straight to Pittsburgh (about 25 minutes from my house) and that price really isn't bad for a bundle.  I've never payed anything less than _____ and that was a fucking steal.   Do you guys get B's for much cheaper?
> 
> p.s. this is about the same as anyone pays around here as far as I know, and I know a good many junkies




Again, I hate to dicksize, Im not that type of dude, but yeah I live in the 'Burgh and ___ is the norm for me, even less usually, but I guess its bc Ive been doing the shit forever and have good solid hook ups, I just hate seeing ppl getting taxed, shit pisses me off...


----------



## elbroski

Ya, I hear ya nods, thanks for the tip.  In order to keep a cap on my use, I make it a point not to have dudes numbers myself, If I wanna get high, I let my one buddy call, I'll drive.  Haven't been in the dope game long, so I'm sure they milk us for every dollar they can. 

 It's ten to a bun in the burgh' as well, as far as I know.


----------



## Khadijah

Edited the prices out of the past couple posts discusing that shit on this page and for the record, all yall that posted prices are getting fuckin JACKED for your paper I will tell you that much right now.


----------



## addictanon

Carl Landrover said:


> They're 10 in CT too.
> 
> Where does 13 come from?






Philadelphia, buns are 13 bags. IDK why, but thats how they are.


----------



## jtbrick

addictanon said:


> Philadelphia, buns are 13 bags. IDK why, but thats how they are.



Anyone have a lot of knowledge on difference between Philly & Jersey? When you break open a brick are there 5 x 10-bag bundles or are there 5 x 13-bag buns?
I'm thinking they're usually 10-bag buns but maybe some dealers make 13 -buns and charge more? Otherwise you'd be gettin an extra 15 bags per brick......idk just thinkin out loud here......


----------



## NODstradamus

^^^  Yeah, I heard that shits called a bakers dozen, wish I would get that many in a bun out here, oh well, Im with u though jt, there cant be 65 in a whole one (brick), dealers prob just do that shit to get ppl hooked, or hook them up, one of the 2...


----------



## mmmCHRISx

Lacey are you clean or what? seen a few threads from little less then a month ago saying you've been doing dope?


----------



## JerZfirE

jtbrick said:


> Anyone have a lot of knowledge on difference between Philly & Jersey? When you break open a brick are there 5 x 10-bag bundles or are there 5 x 13-bag buns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im from Jersey and a brick is 5 bundles of 10 bags each.
Click to expand...


----------



## JerZfirE

jtbrick said:


> skimp just that some were extra fat.
> Are you still gettin the DMX? My DMX guy has had President bags which aren't as good. Have you come across these yet?



Yeah I'm still gettin the DMX. I havent been getting anything else.

My boy had a bun of "presidential" about a month and a half ago. 

I think it had blue text and an eagle or somethin on the bag.

The bag  also had a weird texture to it. DMX is WAYYY better IMO.


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* CASH MONEY (in bubble letters)

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* Yes, there's a 100 dollar bill between the words CASH and MONEY. Obviously since the bags aren't wide, it's read vertically, one word/graphic per line (if that makes sense, though it should be obvious and I'm probably making it more confusing)

*Count:* Pretty good, 7

*Quality:* Feel like I might have some ever so slight blocking from subs, but I'm fucking high right now, so I'd say probably around 8.06.

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Words/graphic were slightly faded on some, brighter on others. Taped and packaged fairly neatly. The tape on good, but wasn't super tight and crisp, which is fine with me because it can be kind of annoying sometimes unless you have something to cut it with. 

*Other Comments:* Good quality, decent count. Solid bags overall.


----------



## Khadijah

mmmCHRISx said:


> Lacey are you clean or what? seen a few threads from little less then a month ago saying you've been doing dope?




Y u ask?

Anyways in philly the bundles are more expensive . you get 13 bags for the same price you would get 14-15-16 bags in new jersey tho . I am sure tha tmost of the people in jerz who cop on their own n bbeen going to their dude for a long time will know the price i am referring to. It is a even number and money comes in that denomination that is the only tip i will give. But yea so IMO philly is still a rip even if the buns got more bags they do not cost the same as a ten bag bundle in NJ. and for the same price that yo get 13 for in illy then you get more in nj for the same amount of dough. So it might seem like a hookup at first but maybe not once you think about it as long as you got a solid connect in NJ. Just my experience tho i never got hooked up in philly more than a hanful of times and never got into it why would i if i live in jerz.So maybe I was paying more for philly b undles and my exp. is unaccurate, so take it with a grain of salt. But Shit , anyways.....


----------



## JerZfirE

Officially a Bluelighter.


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> Y u ask?
> 
> Anyways in philly the bundles are more expensive . you get 13 bags for the same price you would get 14-15-16 bags in new jersey tho . I am sure tha tmost of the people in jerz who cop on their own n bbeen going to their dude for a long time will know the price i am referring to. It is a even number and money comes in that denomination that is the only tip i will give. But yea so IMO philly is still a rip even if the buns got more bags they do not cost the same as a ten bag bundle in NJ. and for the same price that yo get 13 for in illy then you get more in nj for the same amount of dough. So it might seem like a hookup at first but maybe not once you think about it as long as you got a solid connect in NJ. Just my experience tho i never got hooked up in philly more than a hanful of times and never got into it why would i if i live in jerz.So maybe I was paying more for philly b undles and my exp. is unaccurate, so take it with a grain of salt. But Shit , anyways.....



thats what i was thinkin.....make it easier, hand over a c-note.....no change, no doin addition in their head. Sometimes I pull up to a spot and Im like can you do 23 for "certain price" and it takes them a minute tryn to add it up.....


----------



## jtbrick

JerZfirE said:


> Officially a Bluelighter.



Congrats...just sent u your first PM.............


----------



## njevad

I got to sample that DMX today. Shit is definetly FIRE! Will be picking more up in the near future.


----------



## NODstradamus

jtbrick said:


> thats what i was thinkin.....make it easier, hand over a c-note.....no change, no doin addition in their head. Sometimes I pull up to a spot and Im like can you do 23 for "certain price" and it takes them a minute tryn to add it up.....




Yeah from my experience, dealers aren't the best mathematicians...  You would think they would be though...  I stick with round numbers myself, just makes it easier on everyone...


----------



## Khadijah

My favorite is when my dude will b on the phone with me and I ask him yo can you do ___ for $XX and hes like naa yo, naa!! I ll give you ____ (this many) tho

Wait.....pause......

then they like "Oh , yea nevermind o yea i can do that"

*DOH*

When their math fucks up so that they actually end up giving you more, and they be like naa for the actually better for them offer you had. Lol. It hapens sometimes and i never stop laughin . It is much better when you just get solidly hooked up tho. 

To make a analogy, Say I bought some bags of snacks for .70 cents each and wanted 8 bags of snacks which should cost $5.60 When the cashier rang it up, somehow I got 9 bags of delicious snack foods for $4.50. 

Ya smell me?


----------



## JerZfirE

^ Yeah. LOVE when that shit happens. Dude fucks up and give you a bangin price without realizing. Then you act like you gotta think about it for a second like ehhhh yeah I guess I can go with that if thats the best you can do. haha


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lacey k said:


> Y u ask?



Maybe its cuz you mentioned being in a little trouble twice now with the law, and people are hoping you are clean for your own good... I mean probation will require you to go clean at one point, why not start now?

I mean theres a chance everything gets thrown out..... and im hoping it does, but its probably unlikely...... ya know. Best of luck.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

I have this thing where i keep mental notes in my heads without trying.

So say i read a few posts saying your clean, and read a few saying you have been using, my brain goes WAIT which one is it?

Im just wondering personally, it doesn't matter to me at all, but i would prefer if you were getting clean, but drugs are fun to ya know?

*edit* Becoming a bluelighter went from 20 to 50 posts recently? I KNOW that i turned blue when i got too 20 posts.


----------



## JerZfirE

Why is this thread getting off topic with people gettin all up in Lacey's shit?? 8)


----------



## mmmCHRISx

I asked a simple yes or no question. Curiosity killed the cat (;


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Street doctor

color: Green

graphic: Some weird picture

quanity: 8-9 (fattest bags ive seen in a long time)

quality: 7

other comments: Good shit


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> My favorite is when my dude will b on the phone with me and I ask him yo can you do ___ for $XX and hes like naa yo, naa!! I ll give you ____ (this many) tho
> 
> Wait.....pause......
> 
> then they like "Oh , yea nevermind o yea i can do that"
> 
> *DOH*
> 
> When their math fucks up so that they actually end up giving you more, and they be like naa for the actually better for them offer you had. Lol. It hapens sometimes and i never stop laughin . It is much better when you just get solidly hooked up tho.
> 
> To make a analogy, Say I bought some bags of snacks for .70 cents each and wanted 8 bags of snacks which should cost $5.60 When the cashier rang it up, somehow I got 9 bags of delicious snack foods for $4.50.
> 
> Ya smell me?



I hear ya. But for real, that shit is waaay too funny cause it happens all the time. I've had some dealers that are sharp as a tack but for the most part........ehhh, not really.

I was dealin with this dude recently and I asked him what he had.

_He said, "its the name of some new movie 'In August Station Day"_

I said what the fuck is that?

then I looked at the bag and it said Inauguration Day so i asked "You mean Inauguration Day?"

_he said, "yeah that's a new movie right?"_

I just said yeah, something like that. Didn't want to bother telling him that's the day the president is sworn in.


----------



## JerZfirE

ha. thats all im sayin.


----------



## addictanon

Has anyone ever had Inside Man?


----------



## JerZfirE

addictanon said:


> Has anyone ever had Inside Man?




Never even heard of it.


----------



## Khadijah

Wat up jerzfire. I was just over in P town a hour or so ago. Good old paterson your conveneint local coke crack dope weed wet and gun spot.open 24 7 365. Good times yo.

Anyways, It seems like everywhere i turn I am always driving on Wall Street.


----------



## jtbrick

addictanon said:


> Has anyone ever had Inside Man?



Addictanon - haven't heard of it.........Gotta give you credit cause you be postin a lotta different stamps in here which is the goal of this site. Keep em comin...


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> Anyways, It seems like everywhere i turn I am always driving on Wall Street.



Im jealous. After gettin it every day for about 2 months, haven't seen Wall Street in Newark for the lat 4 weeks. DMX was even better but can't find that either! Right now I'm takin a little break cause after gettin Wall St/DMX steady for months, the mediocre shit just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Khadijah

Today I met a hustler on the street and was talkin for a few hours chillin with him. when I told him the number that somebody I knew used to give bricks for he was like damn yo where you get them at that price hook me up! I was suprised. I thought that the price was a normal number for the corner dudes that be hustlin but apparently this was a good price to a person who bought bricks to resell on the street. Weird shit. Sorry tho I am not gonna take this thread offtopic with that i jus wanted to point out that shit varies so much from place to place n who ur dealin with. And for the record , I definately dont cop bricks n I aint in touch with that person no more and aint been for a while.

This thread is finally gettin back to bein like the old one. I am happy to see it growin.


I wanted to say too sinnomngirl, it seems like every post that i ever see you writing is that the dope you got is shitty and it sucks. maybe there has been some exceptions but i aint noticed. I know wat city you are copping in and that just dont make sense for that place. you should change the location within the city that you are coppin at if you consistently gettin beat-ass diesel. look around more youll b happy with wat you find with a lil effort. i hate to see my fellow blers esp the jersey ones gettin beat


----------



## njevad

This thread should be renamed to the Local Jersey Junky Hangout or something like that.

Seems like everyone is from Jersey.


----------



## sinnomngrl

yeh id say w like 2 exceptions its been getting progressively worse.I have too much to lose to be reckless like i used to be..the price isnt even great.Ive actually gone there like,"maybe im just impossible to please",but NAH.shit was good and clean and white and now*whoopie cushion noise*
I hear what youre saying tho and good lookn out...


----------



## JerZfirE

Anybody come across some shit called funny money??


----------



## JerZfirE

jtbrick said:


> Im jealous. After gettin it every day for about 2 months, haven't seen Wall Street in Newark for the lat 4 weeks. DMX was even better but can't find that either! Right now I'm takin a little break cause after gettin Wall St/DMX steady for months, the mediocre shit just doesn't cut it anymore.




Thats pretty weird cuz Im gettin the DMX steady and I hear that the poison is back in town..


----------



## StaffWriter

Anyone heard of a stamp called GAME OVER?  This is the first time I scored H and am very curious to know if anyone has had experience with it. I'm on the East Coast, Georgia to be more specific. I'm an opiate vet of 10 years and I am very excited to have come across this. But I had some Morphine today (actually a lot) so I think I'll wait until tomorrow to give it a shot (insufflated, of course). Anyone know of GAME OVER, capitalized with red print? This is in the South.


----------



## Khadijah

njevad said:


> This thread should be renamed to the Local Jersey Junky Hangout or something like that.
> 
> Seems like everyone is from Jersey.




hahah i know. Thats why im always in here. And the funny thing is that there is NJ centric threads in other forums but nobody posts in ther.e its like the dope is the one thing that keeps us together. IDK if it just biased or something but it seems to just make the stereotype that NJ is all about diesel that much stronger. 

Anyways...Lacey K signing off, reporting from Wall Street, Nodville NJ PEACE


----------



## njevad

JerZfirE said:


> Anybody come across some shit called funny money??



Blast from the past! I had that shit like a year and a half ago. 

There were two of them going around. One was good and the other not so good. 

I believe they were both green stamps but one had a graphic on it and the other just said Funny Money. 

Can't remember which was the good one.


----------



## njevad

JerZfirE said:


> Thats pretty weird cuz Im gettin the DMX steady and I hear that the poison is back in town..



I copped Poison and DMX today. DMX is definitely better with fatter counts.


----------



## JerZfirE

I think I like the poison better myself, and have seen fatter bags from them..kinda weird..



lol at the new thread name btw..


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

*POISON* was a solid 7/10 in terms of quality... But only a 4 or 5/10 in terms of quantity.

*DMX* was reeeaally good, at least an 8/10, maybe even an 8.5/10, and the quantity was dramatically better than what was found in the POISON bags... I'd give the quantity an 8/10. _ Definitely some of the best bags I've come across in recent months... _Too bad they were taxed beyond imagination.


----------



## bansh33

anyone seen a stamp called 'hurricane'? not hurricane katrina or anything, just hurricane. blue bags, red stamp with a swirl graphic under the text. i'm in philly btw. it's mediocre, not the best but not the worst either.


----------



## woodandink

anyone ever find 100 million bags? red ink


----------



## Deez1234

Stamp Name: Baby Eagle (lol)
Color: Black
Graphic No
Count: Fat bags, at least .2
Quality: Pretty good, certainly gets you high.
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Everything looks packaged perfect. No flaws with stamped bag or plastic.
Other Comments:  I reccomend this due to the nice size of the bags! 

Camden, NJ represent! LOL


----------



## McFly

So is Jersey like dope central or only Newark or other big bities? Say you walked up to dude and asked  for "diesel" he'd know what i was tallking about? I'd be an obvious out of towner just curious.


----------



## woodandink

McFly said:


> So is Jersey like dope central or only Newark or other big bities? Say you walked up to dude and asked  for "diesel" he'd know what i was tallking about? I'd be an obvious out of towner just curious.



there's a huge open air market.  every dealer i've met is out to make money and is great at doing business and will cut you deals.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Its easier to get Heroin then weed in jersey in some places . You just gotta go to the right town or city . Where I live everyone's doing it you can have it delivered or walk down the street and cop within 5 mins. You start to get a feel for the right kind of people to talk to after awhile. Most people would definetly know what your talking about if you mention diesel.


----------



## woodandink

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Its easier to get Heroin then weed in jersey in some places . You just gotta go to the right town or city . Where I live everyone's doing it you can have it delivered or walk down the street and cop within 5 mins. You start to get a feel for the right kind of people to talk to after awhile. Most people would definetly know what your talking about if you mention diesel.



haha yeah, i can find heroin much easier than weed.


----------



## jtbrick

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> *POISON* was a solid 7/10 in terms of quality... But only a 4 or 5/10 in terms of quantity.
> 
> *DMX* was reeeaally good, at least an 8/10, maybe even an 8.5/10, and the quantity was dramatically better than what was found in the POISON bags... I'd give the quantity an 8/10. _ Definitely some of the best bags I've come across in recent months... _Too bad they were taxed beyond imagination.



This was my experience also.......DMX a little better in quality but the DMX count was much better. Some of the DMX were average count and others were like HUGE with the powder running up into the 4th square.

I'm glad you guys are still gettin it cause it means its out there..............just gotta find it. How good do those DMX bags smell??? You smell that shit straight through the brick and its strong............oh man I get chills thinkin about it.

I was gettin President after like 3-4 months of Wall St / DMX / Poison and it was a bit of a let down. But I just took 4 days off and got it again and what a difference! If you have the means and the will-power, taking a break is great for the ol tolerance and makes the experience much more enjoyable.


----------



## jtbrick

njevad said:


> Blast from the past! I had that shit like a year and a half ago.
> 
> There were two of them going around. One was good and the other not so good.
> 
> I believe they were both green stamps but one had a graphic on it and the other just said Funny Money.
> 
> Can't remember which was the good one.



Yes had those also. Its popped up a few times in the last couple year. Last time i remember was around spring time. Was pretty solid


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Hustle and flow

graphic: I think so, cant really remember

color: Red

quality: 7

quanity: 7

other: A little above average

______________________________________


stamp name: One on one

color: Red

graphic: None

quanity: 8

quality: 7

other comments: Pretty good shit


----------



## JerZfirE

Damn. Everyones talkin about fat ass DMX bags. Mine are never that great. Some are decent, and others are skimp as fuck. Maybe my dude just got a small batch or some shit. The last brick I got probably only had like 5 fat bags in the whole thing. No bullshit.


----------



## jtbrick

JerZfirE said:


> Damn. Everyones talkin about fat ass DMX bags. Mine are never that great. Some are decent, and others are skimp as fuck. Maybe my dude just got a small batch or some shit. The last brick I got probably only had like 5 fat bags in the whole thing. No bullshit.



Just be glad you can still get em regularly. 
Could be you're getting a fresh batch. Once they find out how good the product is, the people in charge will start to adjust the count or add cut, etc. God forbid they give up one red cent in profit.
The other possibility is someone in the supply-chain tappin the bags a little. A lot of dealers leave their shit in someone elses house (their girls, their relatives, etc.) and if that person uses they might be dippin You even get some dealers who get high on their own supply. Not saying any of these things are happening just offerin up some scenarios one may encounter.


----------



## JerZfirE

My dude just switched from the DMX to the Poison again, which Im pretty happy about. 

I LOVE how I feel when I do the Poison.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

Neww-arrk We Go Hard! Hah


Funny stories about NJ dope dealers. If your a junkie & pawning shit one good rule of thumb to go by is if it has a lot of buttons & lights itll be good. 

Back in the day i had this crappy MP3 player i got for 10$ & was gettin on the block. So the dudes come up & i say i was XX for $ & ask if they want to see my MP3(easily outdated by like 5years) & i lite the LED & they swarmed for it. They start fighting & competing like bidding almost giving me numbers & one-upping the others offer continually. I said al iight & got my nisch & Drove off & the dude totally forgot to take the $ i owed him. The moral is if it has a lot of buttons & LED's it will probably sell under the right circumstances.


----------



## Khadijah

That shit dont work when you deal with professional hustlers. I dont kno about yall. I been on the block with lots of cash and lots of boost minutes and shit like that before. The people who will take your cell phones mp3 players phone cards jewelry and shit like that are the ones that aint got a professional style operation goin on. it sux to have to go cash some shit out at a pawn shop or go hustle minutes and all that and then go take the cash to your dealer but the point is do you want to deal with some small time dudes who will scramble for anything of slight value they can get or fuck with somebody who deals strickly with cash and always comes correct.

And thas al we are gonna be sayin on that cuz this is the dope stamps thread not the tradin shit for dope thread


----------



## addictanon

I am dying to find some shit called Death Certificate. My boy said his guys been having dmx and some stamp called concrete, but he said the past few days dude had death certificate and from what he says it blows the other two out the water. Hopefully I will get to try it within a day or so and i will let ya's know!


----------



## hamhurricane

i have only done heroin a couple time and it just came in a plain wax paper bag with no stamp. opiates/oids are not really my thing, but (and this is going to sound like the biggest lie) i need to get some of those rectangular wax paper bags for an art project, and can't find them...does anyone know where dealers get them???


----------



## jtbrick

addictanon said:


> I am dying to find some shit called Death Certificate. My boy said his guys been having dmx and some stamp called concrete, but he said the past few days dude had death certificate and from what he says it blows the other two out the water. Hopefully I will get to try it within a day or so and i will let ya's know!



If it blows DMX out of the water must be some good shit......


----------



## jtbrick

hamhurricane said:


> i have only done heroin a couple time and it just came in a plain wax paper bag with no stamp. opiates/oids are not really my thing, but (and this is going to sound like the biggest lie) i need to get some of those rectangular wax paper bags for an art project, and can't find them...does anyone know where dealers get them???



They are used for stamp collecting. Look up glassine stamp collecting bags on the internet and you'll find plenty of places to get them. Standard "variety" type stores in many cities sell different "tools". You know the stores that are basically empty of any inventory when you walk in except for maybe some water, soda and other random items. You have to ask the person behind the counter for what u want.


----------



## njevad

addictanon said:


> I am dying to find some shit called Death Certificate. My boy said his guys been having dmx and some stamp called concrete, but he said the past few days dude had death certificate and from what he says it blows the other two out the water. Hopefully I will get to try it within a day or so and i will let ya's know!



Death Certificate is most definetly some good shit. Can't really make up my mind on which is better between the two.


----------



## DubCity23

Yo steel city or any1 from p burgh i been getting some blue most wanteds, some red cars and blue mercedes that come double sealed and some my president is black and the streets are mine which were kinda poop.. you get any of these?


----------



## sinnomngrl

Faaaack! I want death certificate,me please!


----------



## elbroski

Ya, I got the red cars about a week ago (double sealed).  The count was pathetic, but the quality was pretty decent, real smooth high, lasts for a decent amount of time.  The mercedez I remember from a while back (months), all I really can recall is that they were butt, no idea what the count was like, etc.


----------



## jtbrick

Is Death Certificate red stamp? any graphic?


----------



## alteknj

addictanon said:


> I am dying to find some shit called Death Certificate. My boy said his guys been having dmx and some stamp called concrete, but he said the past few days dude had death certificate and from what he says it blows the other two out the water. Hopefully I will get to try it within a day or so and i will let ya's know!



I got Death Certificate (red inked with a grim reaper graphic background) quite a few times probably about a month/month and a half ago in Jersey City. It was there for like 2-3 weeks then I haven't seen it since. It was pretty good. Packaged very nice. Folded and taped perfectly and the stamp was perfectly inked, no smearing or fading. So easy to open haha.

I've been getting in the last week out of Jersey City:

Interstate 95 (blue inked)
Versace (green inked)

Both stamps are skimp in quantity. Like I stopped booting and starting sniffing again to give my veins a break and when I pour it out some bags equal ONE good line. Some bags you can get TWO if you are lucky. I'm talking decent, average lines. It's probably about 2/3 maybe a little less than an AVERAGE New Jersey/NYC bag. BUT the catch is.. this shit is fucking potent! I was pissed at first when I first seen the amounts but after doing it wow. Very skimp, but very potent stuff. Most potent I have had in months. If that was average dope quality, I would be pissed. You would need at least 3-3 1/2 bags to get some good quality in a shot or some lines on a table. Don't be fooled by the skimpness. If you see them, get them. It's worth it I guess in the end. The quality balances the quantity. First batch I had of the Interstate was potent then the second just by a little bit. The Versace is real good too. I've been going to town the last few days. I'm going to pay for this in tolerance I know it.

On the subject of pawning items: depends who the dealer is and if they want it. There was a time when you could trade Ipods for bags at a certain projects I know. That didn't last long though. They do it some times. And if the dealer is a piss poor, real street cat looking to get his grind on you might luck out with the electronics. Depends on what it is and what he wants. Never hurts to ask. One kid I know traded a dealer I know a broken BB gun, a digital camera he found, paintball gun/gear, a sidekick. All used shit. I think the dealer felt bad for the kid cause they were tight so he hooked him up, but that is a bit weird. I bet brand new shit right in the box/packaging still would definitely be worth a trade on the street. Because I know dealers that also aside from drugs, they are trying to make a buck on electronics; selling iPhones, GPS systems, etc all brand new. You know it's stolen shit. They sell it cheap too. Real fucking cheap. You can find a bargain on some shit if you know the right dealers.

MOD- Can I quote prices for electronics just to show people how cheap I am talking about or is that a no-no? Not drugs, electronics.


----------



## woodandink

alteknj said:


> I got Death Certificate quite a few times probably about a month/month and a half ago in Jersey City. It was there for like 2-3 weeks then I haven't seen it since. It was pretty good. Packaged very nice. Folded and taped perfectly and the stamp was perfectly inked, no smearing or fading. So easy to open haha.
> 
> I've been getting in the last week out of Jersey City:
> 
> Interstate 95 (blue inked)
> Versace (green inked)
> 
> Both stamps are skimp in quantity. Like I stopped booting and starting sniffing again to give my veins a break and when I pour it out some bags equal ONE good line. Some bags you can get TWO if you are lucky. I'm talking decent, average lines. It's probably about 2/3 maybe a little less than an AVERAGE New Jersey/NYC bag. BUT the catch is.. this shit is fucking potent! I was pissed at first when I first seen the amounts but after doing it wow. Very skimp, but very potent stuff. Most potent I have had in months. If that was average dope quality, I would be pissed. You would need at least 3-3 1/2 bags to get some good quality in a shot or some lines on a table. Don't be fooled by the skimpness. If you see them, get them. It's worth it I guess in the end. The quality balances the quantity. First batch I had of the Interstate was potent then the second just by a little bit. The Versace is real good too. I've been going to town the last few days. I'm going to pay for this in tolerance I know it.
> 
> On the subject of pawning items: depends who the dealer is and if they want it. There was a time when you could trade Ipods for bags at a certain projects I know. That didn't last long though. They do it some times. And if the dealer is a piss poor, real street cat looking to get his grind on you might luck out with the electronics. Depends on what it is and what he wants. Never hurts to ask. One kid I know traded a dealer I know a broken BB gun, a digital camera he found, paintball gun/gear, a sidekick. All used shit. I think the dealer felt bad for the kid cause they were tight so he hooked him up, but that is a bit weird. I bet brand new shit right in the box/packaging still would definitely be worth a trade on the street. Because I know dealers that also aside from drugs, they are trying to make a buck on electronics; selling iPhones, GPS systems, etc all brand new. You know it's stolen shit. They sell it cheap too. Real fucking cheap. You can find a bargain on some shit if you know the right dealers.
> 
> MOD- Can I quote prices for electronics just to show people how cheap I am talking about or is that a no-no? Not drugs, electronics.



i go to jersey city...have you seen "100 million" bags? red ink, no design or anything


----------



## alteknj

JerZfirE said:


> My dude just switched from the DMX to the Poison again, which Im pretty happy about.
> 
> I LOVE how I feel when I do the Poison.



I hear all this talk about DMX, but I haven't seen it yet ever. Although I did have Poison with a skull and crossbones. Not Poison. The stamp was blue and was fucking awesome. I had it like 2 months ago. That was an awesome fucking stamp. Very fat bags and very potent. Best shit I had in months, until recently.


----------



## alteknj

woodandink said:


> i go to jersey city...have you seen "100 million" bags? red ink, no design or anything



Nope. Haven't got those. But my boy got them like 2 days ago in Jersey City too. I don't know how they are, he hasn't told me yet. So I have heard of them, haven't got to try it.


----------



## woodandink

alteknj said:


> Nope. Haven't got those. But my boy got them like 2 days ago in Jersey City too. I don't know how they are, he hasn't told me yet. So I have heard of them, haven't got to try it.



could you let me know what he thinks? gonna use some tomorrow/the next day instead of my lucky 7s.


----------



## alteknj

woodandink said:


> could you let me know what he thinks? gonna use some tomorrow/the next day instead of my lucky 7s.



That's weird. He got the Lucky 7's the other day too. 

_dont post ppls private info in here even if its only a first name....take your personal convo's to PM or aim. nothin against you , its for your own protection homie. 

lacey_


----------



## JerZfirE

alteknj said:


> Although I did have Poison with a skull and crossbones. Not Poison. The stamp was blue and was fucking awesome.




Yeah the ones I get are red with a skull in a circle.

Shit is FIRE though.




Picked up today and he had DMX again. I was like WTF?? Did I get a random bundle
of Poison the other day or some shit?? haha


----------



## NNJprincess

Hello everyone I am new to the board but not new to the game on and off for over 10yrs.  Here is some of what I have been getting

Ether -Green stamped letters taped shitty some of the stamps are smeared.  Quality - 9 very good quantity -4 shitty some are decent then the others are a bump.

DOA - Red DOA stamp - Quality - 9 good shit Quanity 7-decent

Walmart - Red wording - Quality -7 quantity -5

Tropicana - Red Tripoicana Symbol (OJ) Quality -5 Quanity -5

I am loving this board and can't wait till I can PM.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

alteknj said:


> I've been getting in the last week out of Jersey City:
> 
> Interstate 95 (blue inked)
> Versace (green inked)




Does your I-95 stamp look like this:






If so, this is the stuff my main NYC delivery service carried between Spring of 2006 and Spring of 2008, and pretty much exclusively... They were the only only people who carried it, and it was the only shit they carried during that period.  Prior to I-95, they carried "FIRST AID" (red stamp), which was basically the same product, and I-95 was succeeded by "V12" (red stamp) and "TARGET" (blue stamp).  ALL of these stamps contained the same product, and they were ALL exceptionally strong.  Quantity was always around a 6 or 7/10.  Price was relatively steep, compared to what most people pay for NJ bundles... But the professionalism of the service and the quality of the product and the safety and security of the delivery pretty much justified the price.


----------



## JerZfirE

^^^ What a large pic for a little stamp. haha


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

That was actually a GoogleEarth image.  

"yo, my bags is so big, you can see 'em from OUTER SPACE!"


----------



## sinnomngrl

bahahahaha  sorry that was cute ^^^^


----------



## njevad

NNJprincess said:


> Hello everyone I am new to the board but not new to the game on and off for over 10yrs.  Here is some of what I have been getting
> 
> Ether -Green stamped letters taped shitty some of the stamps are smeared.  Quality - 9 very good quantity -4 shitty some are decent then the others are a bump.



I remember Ether from the summertime. I was gettin that and Death Sentence around the same time. Death Sentence was the shit around that time. 

It was definitely some good dope either way.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

Sorry to get off topic, but what is that show people are always talking about, that is just about people shooting up, and doing smack and shit?!?!

Recession is the word that comes to mind, but i want to find out what its called, and where i can watch it?!?!


----------



## Khadijah

Please use this thread only to discuss heroin stamps. I know we all get a lil bit chit chatty sometimes in here and shoot the shit but if you want to discuss questions like you asked chris you can post in the Basic Heroin Culture Questions thread.  Not tryna be a dick, just in the past version of this thread one comment like that always leads to another and it ends up bein offtopic for a page and a half. 

Guys if you got the answer to his question send mmmchrisx a PM and let him know so we can keep this thread for discussion of dope stamps. 

AltekNJ, no please dont post the electronics prices in here. just because that aint wat this thread is about ya feel me. On this page theres some lil side conversations goin on in here so lets try n get it back to talkin bout stamps peeps.  Like i said i aint tryna ruin nobodys fun just avoidin wat tends to happen in here when a bunch of us dopefeens start noddin out and gettin off topic.  Thanks e'rbody.


----------



## alteknj

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> Does your I-95 stamp look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, this is the stuff my main NYC delivery service carried between Spring of 2006 and Spring of 2008, and pretty much exclusively... They were the only only people who carried it, and it was the only shit they carried during that period.  Prior to I-95, they carried "FIRST AID" (red stamp), which was basically the same product, and I-95 was succeeded by "V12" (red stamp) and "TARGET" (blue stamp).  ALL of these stamps contained the same product, and they were ALL exceptionally strong.  Quantity was always around a 6 or 7/10.  Price was relatively steep, compared to what most people pay for NJ bundles... But the professionalism of the service and the quality of the product and the safety and security of the delivery pretty much justified the price.



No. Mine say Interstate 95 surrounded by a circle-type logo thing.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

Sorry lacey! I just didnt know where to ask, and i figured this is the most active heroin user thread, and thought i would be able to get just a one word response. Much respect 

Chris signing off to nodville california. (;


----------



## elbroski

THE ALLIGATOR STRIKES AGAIN!

qual-8

quan-9

gayest stamp ive ever seen but best dope in months


----------



## mos'iLLinestBgrrl

Where I'm from, (Baltimore) the dope comes in gel cap pills. It still's got names, but no bags or brands. Except the raw- that comes in skinny vials or small plastic zippies. I prefer Bmore's scramble in the caps tho. You get a better call. It seems like damn near evrywhere else gots wax bags tho. I kno Philly dope comes that way, & that's the blazenist shit i ever had. Used  2 drive der evry day from Bmore 4 it. Liked it bettr than DC & even NYC dope. But im gettn off topic... Where's all these bags anyway? Prolly pretty much evry where 'cept Bmore. We kinda do our own thing down here... By tha way, sup erybody! This my 1st post here. Kick ass site. I think i mighta stumbled on it long ago, but then i pawned my old comp & 4got about it. Glad I found ya'll again!


----------



## NNJprincess

Yeah Death Certificate is very very good but more pricey then others....so it evens out.  

Fireball - Quality 8 Quantity 4 Green wording overall good shit.

Hello Brooklyn - Real Real good when it first came out Quality 8 Quantity 8 but now 2nd bath out sucks ass quality 4 quantity 7.


----------



## alteknj

These Versace stamps are so fucking skimp it's not even funny. Potent, don't get me wrong. But I just finished the last 2 bags of my bundle I picked up yesterday and I was shocked. I got one small line out of the last bag. Not worth it, even if it is good stuff. Just not enough. I usually get bags with 3-4x as much stuff, some just as good too. But I'll take a slight drop in quality for quantity. Fuck that.


----------



## DubCity23

Had some fat ass blue mercedez today again and some sky highs that were both pretty good.


----------



## NODstradamus

^^ Yeah man, Im from Pittsburgh, been getting the blue double sealed ones u were talking about, I think its weird though bc I havent seen them around in a minute...  They are decent though, nothing spectacular...  My tolerance is just so crazy right now, nothing really gets me high, shit sucks...


----------



## NODstradamus

I had These Streets are Mine as well, mediocre, nothing special....


----------



## NODstradamus

jt - u think those Death Sentences are the ones that were around like 6 months ago???  Those fire ass bags that were the best Ive had in probably the last year...


----------



## NODstradamus

Also heard about these ones called Twister, supposed to be like the Poisons, DMXs, Wall Streets, at least they are from the same dude....  bout to pick up a bun to check em out, Ill let you guys know how they are...


----------



## jtbrick

NODstradamus said:


> jt - u think those Death Sentences are the ones that were around like 6 months ago???  Those fire ass bags that were the best Ive had in probably the last year...



Haven't had the ones goin around now which are Death Certificate. The amazing shit from the summer we were gettin was Death Sentence.



NODstradamus said:


> ^^  My tolerance is just so crazy right now, nothing really gets me high, shit sucks...



I know what you mean. If you have the means to get methadone or suboxen, I highly recommend taking a short break to re-set your tolerance.  After a 3 or 4 day break you WILL get fucked up. Nothing like when you first start using but its definitely worth it.


----------



## Carl Landrover

jtbrick said:


> I know what you mean. If you have the means to get methadone or suboxen, I highly recommend taking a short break to re-set your tolerance.  After a 3 or 4 day break you WILL get fucked up. Nothing like when you first start using but its definitely worth it.



Unless you take really low doses of sub, really just to get by, your tolerance is going to be pretty similar. 



*Stamp Name:* STREET KINGS

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* Nope

*Count:* Fuckin' tiny, 3.8

*Quality:* Decent, nothing too exciting 7.15

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Taped alright, stamps a little faded. 

*Other Comments:* Might have some slight, practically insignificant blocking from suboxone so that might have effected it, but the bags are tiny as hell and the dope is only decent. I mean decent is good, but we're always looking for those absolutely amazing bags eh? %)


----------



## addictanon

Name: Street king

color: Black

graphic: Crown

quanity: 7.5 (pretty fat bags)

quality: 6

other comments: None

__________________________


----------



## njevad

I've been seeing green Street Kings. Wonder how they compare to the red and black ones you get. Count is either low or average. Haven't seen anything fat yet. Quality I'd have to go with a 6.


----------



## Khadijah

The two toned street kings (they were red and blue but in the middle where it blended it was purplish) from one particular spot that always had two tone bags, was fire. Over this summer of this year they was out for a while , one of those stamps that just stays out for a while. it went from decent to fuckin fire. They were never bad tho, always nice solid decent good average quality dope, but when they fixed em up a lil bit that shit blew me away. I was banging 2-3 bags at a time around that time so i wasnt a 500lb gorilla dose-wise, but i wasnt no 'shoot a half bag and b e like OMG im sooooooo high' lightweight neither. anyways, i did ONE bag of that street kings when it was the fire batch, and i got soooooooooooooo mutha fuckin , fucked the FUCK up yo. Holy shit . I was GOOONE. I was so fuckin high that i had boot'd up in my girls bathrom, and i was looking for my tie off cuz i was worried i left it in the bathroom an shit, n i was lookin all over for it, and then a couple hours later i realized that it was still wrapped around my arm nder my hoodie and i had never even took it off. i was fallin all over te plae on that one. idk why that was i had a pretty normal tolerance then but i still remember that street king bag knockin me off my feet. It also made a friend of mine who shot 2-3 bags in one shot as well, and he actually OD'd on that shit from just shootin ONE bag too. So that shit was fire. too bad the shit out right now aint livin up to the STREET KINGS name cuz it was a good one when it was out there in paterson over the summer.


----------



## okterrific

*New To bluelight*

Hey fellow Blulighters, I have been watching these forums for a while now and i decided to join the fun. Been using desiel for 6 years now and would like to share a few stmaps names i copped today in paterson NJ. Wnat to see what others have to say 

Power horse- green stamp with horse graphic- Pretty good but can be better i rate it a 5

Tom and Jerry- multi colored stamp Red and blue- no graphic- pretty damn good rated a 7

ASAP- red stamp no graphic- These are some of the best i have had in a while banging shit nice and white and fluffy and clumped together like good dope should be rate these a 8 almost a 9


----------



## JerZfirE

Whats happenin? Havent been posting in a few days due to nasty withdrawls. I wasnt able to cop any H for the last three days and experienced heroin withdrawls for the first time..not nice to say the least. BUT I got a bun dropped off about a half hour ago..

The DMX is still the only thing Im seeing, and the bags are STILL skimp unlike everyone elses DMX. I guess the dude it comes from fuckin skimps em. I just did three fuckin bags, and I usually only do one at a time wtf? Im not even that high atm..Mught have something to do with not having it for three days!

Sorry for getting a little off topic here...


----------



## addictanon

Jerzfire, man you should be f'd up if you usually only do one, and you did three of them, and than add the fact that its been three days since you used, what! Something isn't right with that picture bro, some one is skimping or something.


----------



## jtbrick

I saw Lacey's picture of the Wall Street bags from Paterson and they are different than the ones I was gettin in Newark. Newark ones had a dollar bill graphic. Today I got red stamped Recession which looked just like those no-graphic Wall Street bags. Same color, same writing/font, no graphics, etc. I remember people were getting good Recession bags with $$ graphics. 

So what I'm gettin at is there seems to be some copy-cats goin around. This happens s lot. Dealers tryn to get in on the good name of some quality brand. I remember years ago when the METHADONE bags were smokin, there were a lot of copy-cats. The original fire came in the smaller square bags and had a red methadone bottle graphic on them. There were like 3 or 4 other varieties that weren't as good.

Doesn't mean the no-graphic bags are bad but just sayin everything's different.

name: Recession

color: Red

graphic: none

quanity: 4-5 (below avg to avg)

quality: 5/maybe 6 (decent only)


----------



## alteknj

jtbrick said:


> I saw Lacey's picture of the Wall Street bags from Paterson and they are different than the ones I was gettin in Newark. Newark ones had a dollar bill graphic. Today I got red stamped Recession which looked just like those no-graphic Wall Street bags. Same color, same writing/font, no graphics, etc. I remember people were getting good Recession bags with $$ graphics.
> 
> So what I'm gettin at is there seems to be some copy-cats goin around. This happens s lot. Dealers tryn to get in on the good name of some quality brand. I remember years ago when the METHADONE bags were smokin, there were a lot of copy-cats. The original fire came in the smaller square bags and had a red methadone bottle graphic on them. There were like 3 or 4 other varieties that weren't as good.
> 
> Doesn't mean the no-graphic bags are bad but just sayin everything's different.
> 
> name: Recession
> 
> 
> color: Red
> 
> graphic: none
> 
> quanity: 4-5 (below avg to avg)
> 
> quality: 6 (decent only)



My guy had those red inked "Methadone" bags for a while. Got a picture of the bottle like you said. Was pretty good as I remember. This was like months ago, last year.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

okterrific said:


> Tom and Jerry- multi colored stamp Red and blue- no graphic- pretty damn good rated a 7



I am about to do a bag of that in an hour.  I copped some off my man two days ago. Been saving it and what not for a snow day.  Glad to here it is good stuff.

I been normally getting this stuff called Triple X.  Its a blue stamp with XxX.  The bags vary though.  Sometimes they are pretty full, other times they on the light side.  Regardless the dope is good.  I would have to rate it average at best.  Gives a nice rush.   The thing that sucks is the bag it comes in.  Its like not normal, its a paper stamp bag, shit ain't wax so the dope sticks inside and its a pain in the ass to get it all out.


----------



## Carl Landrover

addictanon said:


> Jerzfire, man you should be f'd up if you usually only do one, and you did three of them, and than add the fact that its been three days since you used, what! Something isn't right with that picture bro, some one is skimping or something.



I remember one of the first times I went through WDs, I expected 1 bag to do me right since I was feeling so shitty. However it seemed like I needed more than the norm to get to where I wanted. 

After that first bag, I didn't feel 'sick', but I felt weird and it took a couple of them to feel right again. That was early on and one of my first WD experiences, so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## okterrific

*Stamp reccession*

Hey all, i copped last night and got red reccession bags, these bags are  diffrent from the other recessions going around and being described here, the just say reccession in red no $  bill graphic as others posted, Btw i have had both the red and green reccessions with the single $ graphic on  them and i feel that the red recession without the $ grapic was the best- rated- 8, 2nd best was the red recession with the $ grapic rated-6, 3rd was  the green recesion with $ graphic,rated-4 the green ones were weak and didnt get me high after the 2nd day of using them.


----------



## sayanything42

I'm new to this site and finally got my activation shit figured out. So I really wanna start posting my opinions of the bags I've been using; so that hopefully more people start doing so in return.  Hopefully it'll be helpful to someone and I hope youns can help me out too.


----------



## sayanything42

*name:* Interstate I-95

*color:* blue

*graphic:* interstate sign with the I-95 inside

*quantity:* 4

*quality:* 3

*other comments:* worst bags I did in a minute


----------



## sayanything42

*name:* ALLUMINOTY

*color:* red

*graphic:* pyramid-like triangle with an eye inside of it

*quantity:* 5

*quality:* 6 or 7

*other comments:* very hard to make out the bag name and graphic.. I struggled.. so I might not be entirely correct.  
Not a high quantity in the bag but the dope was that darker color so I knew it'd be good.. and it was!


----------



## Khadijah

sayanything42 said:


> *name:* ALLUMINOTY
> 
> *color:* red
> 
> *graphic:* pyramid-like triangle with an eye inside of it
> 
> *quantity:* 5
> 
> *quality:* 6 or 7
> 
> *other comments:* very hard to make out the bag name and graphic.. I struggled.. so I might not be entirely correct.
> Not a high quantity in the bag but the dope was that darker color so I knew it'd be good.. and it was!



lol i think they are trying to say illuminati

Anyways, new shit

Green light, green stamp with a traffic light graphic

Inauguration day, red stamp no pic

both very nice and decent count


----------



## opizombie714

Has anyone heard of the stamp "racta" from the bronx just wondering before i buy......thanks


----------



## NODstradamus

Nothing really good going around lately...

Ive been getting Rolex's, Green with the crown stamp, but nothing like the ones that were around with the Death Sentences....  The stamp is way sloppier and the fold is as well...  still some decent shit, I give it a 6...


----------



## NODstradamus

Chicago, blue writing with no graphic...  Decent as well... about a 6...  The only thing is that some are skimp as hell....


----------



## NODstradamus

jtbrick said:


> I saw Lacey's picture of the Wall Street bags from Paterson and they are different than the ones I was gettin in Newark. Newark ones had a dollar bill graphic. Today I got red stamped Recession which looked just like those no-graphic Wall Street bags. Same color, same writing/font, no graphics, etc. I remember people were getting good Recession bags with $$ graphics.
> 
> So what I'm gettin at is there seems to be some copy-cats goin around. This happens s lot. Dealers tryn to get in on the good name of some quality brand. I remember years ago when the METHADONE bags were smokin, there were a lot of copy-cats. The original fire came in the smaller square bags and had a red methadone bottle graphic on them. There were like 3 or 4 other varieties that weren't as good.
> 
> Doesn't mean the no-graphic bags are bad but just sayin everything's different.
> 
> name: Recession
> 
> color: Red
> 
> graphic: none
> 
> quanity: 4-5 (below avg to avg)
> 
> quality: 6 (decent only)



Yeah I wrote abt these a few weeks ago....  I was getting the ones with the dollar bill graphic, then got the ones w/o the graphic...  there was definitely a difference in quality...  copy cat fo sho...


----------



## sayanything42

*name:* 465

*color:* dark gray.. maybe even black

*graphic:* 3 dice showing 4, 6, n 5

*quantity:* 4

*quality:* 5 or 6

*other comments:* mixes up milky-like.. leaves that gooey residue.. yuck.  maybe it just needs cooked up


----------



## sayanything42

*name:* MAKE IT RAIN

*color:* red

*graphic:* none

*quantity:* 5

*quality:* 5-ish

*other comments:* nothing special at all


----------



## sayanything42

*name:* Special Forces

*color:* red

*graphic:* looks like a transformer head or power ranger head

*quantity:* 3 or 4

*quality:* 4

*other comments:* that real light-colored dope.. just postin this to let people know they suck.. they're real small bags too


----------



## sayanything42

Oh and I also heard that blue Presidents were around again.. now I never seen them be blue before ( I don't know if it's the writing or the bag that's blue) but I heard they're a decent size and that they're fiiire.
Haven't got to them yet though!


----------



## okterrific

Picked up some power horse bags again today. they are  good bags, you should definatly try to get these while there out there good high makes u nod like good dope should.

name: Power Horse

color: GREEN

graphic: Horse

quantity: 7

quality: 7


----------



## sayanything42

okterrific said:


> Picked up some power horse bags again today in paterson. they are  good bags, you should definatly try to get these while there out there good high makes u nod like good dope should.
> 
> name: Power Horse
> 
> color: GREEN
> 
> graphic: Horse
> 
> quantity: 7
> 
> quality: 7



wow those sound excellent.. i never find bags like thaat anymore. like u said "they make u nod like good dope should" damn straight. haha. thats how it should be but it's never like that anymore with this shitty dope i've been f-in with!


----------



## Khadijah

sayanything42 said:


> *name:* 465
> 
> *color:* dark gray.. maybe even black
> 
> *graphic:* 3 dice showing 4, 6, n 5
> 
> *quantity:* 4
> 
> *quality:* 5 or 6
> 
> *other comments:* mixes up milky-like.. leaves that gooey residue.. yuck.  maybe it just needs cooked up



Haha, 4-5-6 is the winning roll in C-low. if you know wat that is.

Anyways, I had those power horse bags from the same place as you okterrific and they were not that great IMO. BUT - I think it is becuz the dope I been getting lately is real good so that I am startin to have a twisted view on wat quality is. like if you keep getting good shit all the time , then you just think of it as average instead of fire, and then it takes somethin even BETTER to get you off, etc. It was def. the same power horse tho it was a few weeks ago and i wasnt that impressed. So i am sayin that I am the one whose fucked up, not that somethins wrong with the dope. However please stop posting the spot youre coppin from. I edited the name of the city out, we try to keep that shit on the low in here, ight? 

Anyways

FBI - two diff FBI's, one blue with Times new roman style font, one green with a Arial-style font like the one on here. only tried the blue one tho, fat as hell, good decent shit, solid bags. stanked up the whole car when you opened em.


----------



## sayanything42

lacey k said:


> Haha, 4-5-6 is the winning roll in C-low. if you know wat that is.
> 
> Anyways, I had those power horse bags from the same place as you okterrific and they were not that great IMO. BUT - I think it is becuz the dope I been getting lately is real good so that I am startin to have a twisted view on wat quality is. like if you keep getting good shit all the time , then you just think of it as average instead of fire, and then it takes somethin even BETTER to get you off, etc. It was def. the same power horse tho it was a few weeks ago and i wasnt that impressed. So i am sayin that I am the one whose fucked up, not that somethins wrong with the dope. However please stop posting the spot youre coppin from. I edited the name of the city out, we try to keep that shit on the low in here, ight?
> 
> Anyways
> 
> FBI - two diff FBI's, one blue with Times new roman style font, one green with a Arial-style font like the one on here. only tried the blue one tho, fat as hell, good decent shit, solid bags. stanked up the whole car when you opened em.



...


----------



## sayanything42

Whoa I'm confused..


----------



## sayanything42

laceyk- i just typed u a message, well a reply, cause u said stop saying what cities you're copping in. and i wanted to tell u that "i dont believe that i was saying the cities i cop in, what do u mean?"  well then i thought about it and that message wasnt even to me, huh?


----------



## sayanything42

oh and i did want to ask u what this means.. "4-5-6 is the winning roll in c-low".. i don't know what that means?


----------



## Khadijah

c low is a dice game where you roll 3 dice and the lowest score is 123 and highest is 456 you try and get the best combo when you roll, you can roll twice, and hit dice with the other dice to try and flip them and then other combos are lower ranks basically i aint gonna explain the whole game here but yea its a game alot of ppl play in th hood. so it was funy to me that there was 3 dice readin 4 5 6 on your dope stamp cuz its something that most people that cop it prolly got no idea wat the significance of it is.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

I decided to take a month off from my usual NYC delivery service, instead receiving my products from New Jersey.  After hearing many claims about relatively cheap NJ bundles and "fire Newark bags" and all sorts of other things, I figured I should do my own research and spend some time experimenting with what New Jersey has to offer.

Over the course of that month, I tried about a half dozen different stamps, sourced from multiple cities, some of which were pretty cheap and others which were quite expensive... I was impressed by some of the shit, and frankly underwhelmed by some of it, too.

About 4 or 5 nights ago, I decided to return to my NYC delivery stuff, and was _absolutely blown away._

For all of you who've been fortunate enough to try any of the good DEATH SENTENCE, POISON or DMX bags... The shit I get out of Manhattan is _at least as strong_ as the really good DMX shit, if not better... And the quantity of my Manhattan shit was definitely better, too.  Every single bag was at least as filled as the most filled bag you'd find in a good DMX bundle.

name: TARGET

color: blue

graphic: none

quantity: 8 or 9/10

quality: solid 9/10, perhaps 9.5/10 

other comments: Worth every dollar.  My last bundle lasted me 4 or 5 days (during which I was absolutely wrecked the entire time), whereas the last Jersey bundle I had (STREET KINGS, i think) lasted me no more than 18 hours.  And this is from someone who has been messing with dope for almost 8 years and has tried dozens of different stamps from all over the NYC and NJ region.  My main NYC delivery service has been carrying the same product for years (under 3 or 4 different stamps over the course of 4 years), and I guess the reason they've been around for as long as they have is that their product and service have consistently been top-notch in as competitive a market as New York City.  Oh, and one more thing...  I know I pay more for my NYC bundles than a lot of NJ people pay for their local products... But I've _never_ been comfortable with driving into Newark or Paterson in order to cop, and forget about actually getting out of my car and walking into the projects... Fuck that.  Part of the reason why I've been so willing to spend a little bit more for my NYC shit is because the meet-up and transaction has always been _exceptionally_ safe and secure and inconspicuous, wherein I never have to worry about whether there's a black Crown Victoria following me around, or if I'm going to look out-of-place as a white dude while driving or walking through a particular neighborhood.


----------



## McFly

lacey k said:


> c low is a dice game where you roll 3 dice and the lowest score is 123 and highest is 456 you try and get the best combo when you roll, you can roll twice, and hit dice with the other dice to try and flip them and then other combos are lower ranks basically i aint gonna explain the whole game here but yea its a game alot of ppl play in th hood. so it was funy to me that there was 3 dice readin 4 5 6 on your dope stamp cuz its something that most people that cop it prolly got no idea wat the significance of it is.



Lol, havent played that for ages after reading about in a BMX mag yonks ago :D


----------



## NODstradamus

lacey k said:


> c low is a dice game where you roll 3 dice and the lowest score is 123 and highest is 456 you try and get the best combo when you roll, you can roll twice, and hit dice with the other dice to try and flip them and then other combos are lower ranks basically i aint gonna explain the whole game here but yea its a game alot of ppl play in th hood. so it was funy to me that there was 3 dice readin 4 5 6 on your dope stamp cuz its something that most people that cop it prolly got no idea wat the significance of it is.



c low is da shit, along with bones and craps...  I love ghetto ass games like this...  shit u play in jail and rehab


----------



## okterrific

lacey k said:


> Haha, 4-5-6 is the winning roll in C-low. if you know wat that is.
> 
> Anyways, I had those power horse bags from the same place as you okterrific and they were not that great IMO. BUT - I think it is becuz the dope I been getting lately is real good so that I am startin to have a twisted view on wat quality is. like if you keep getting good shit all the time , then you just think of it as average instead of fire, and then it takes somethin even BETTER to get you off, etc. It was def. the same power horse tho it was a few weeks ago and i wasnt that impressed. So i am sayin that I am the one whose fucked up, not that somethins wrong with the dope. However please stop posting the spot youre coppin from. I edited the name of the city out, we try to keep that shit on the low in here, ight?
> 
> 
> No problem, Lacey K, No more posting where I copped at, The power horse i got are very fluffy and very white color dope, I feel that it comes from the same  source as the reccessions without the $ graphic, the texture and taste is exactly the same. Also I totally undersatnd what you mean about being spoiled with the good dope,than the other decent shit you get isnt as good, I was very spoiled over the summer, Was copping a brick every 2-3 days, but i honestly feel that the dope in the summer was more cut and weaker than it is now during  the winter, throughout the summer the bags i got on the regular didnt even have the dope vitamin smell like smell like it should, but latly the bags smell great and have been nodding more than i did in the summer when i was doing much more. I am happy with the bags i get as long as i catch a good nod that all im looking for each time i pick up.


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> Haha, 4-5-6 is the winning roll in C-low. if you know wat that is.
> .



Reminds me of that old school Biggie Smalls song _Me and My Bitch_:

_Midnight strolls with the hos, oh no, thats not my steelo
I wanna bitch that likes to play C-low....and craps
Packin gats, in her Coach bag steamin dime bags
A real bitch is all I want, all I ever had......_

Funny how one word can remind you of a song which you relate with a memory. Used to listen to _Ready to Die_ when I first started gettin high back in 94'

Sorry to get off topic...........now back to dope stamps......


----------



## jtbrick

*Yet another Recession.........*

Got yet another variation on the Recession bags.
This one has no graphic and bag says The Recession and the font is slightly different than the bag that just says Recession.

Shit is ridiculous. Mafuckers just tryn to confuse us dope feens with all these different variations. And as if we don't hear about the recession enough every time we turn on the TV we gotta be reminded every time we cop some dope now too?!? 8)

Name: The Recession

Color: Red

Graphic: None

Count: 3 - Poor

Quality: 5/maybe 6

Comments: Shit aint bad but bags are skimpy. Based on the weak count and the discount I got makes me think these are nickel bags.


----------



## jtbrick

okterrific said:


> , I was very spoiled over the summer, Was copping a brick every 2-3 days, but i honestly feel that the dope in the summer was more cut and weaker than it is now during  the winter, throughout the summer the bags i got on the regular didnt even have the dope vitamin smell like smell like it should, but latly the bags smell great .



Are you saying you like the vitamin smell/taste you get in certain bags? I hate that shit! IMO that's usually a sign they used too much cut and the vitamin smell/taste covers up that good dope smell/taste.


----------



## NODstradamus

^^  I hate that vitamin smell as well....  In pittsburgh, the east side dope always smells like this, I stay away....  Ive havent been that pleased with the quality lately...  I think Im going to take a break for a few days and let my tolerance reset a little....  I got some methadone, so I should be good....  Off topic, but they have this gay ass rule now in PA that u cant get take homes at the clinic on Sundays, u have to actually go to the clinic on Sundays...  so its been hard as hell to get methadone lately...  I think my habit is to bad bc suboxone doesnt work for me when Im sick...  only methadone... and I get prescribed subs, I prob have at least 100 at the crib, I never take em...


----------



## NODstradamus

jtbrick said:


> Reminds me of that old school Biggie Smalls song _Me and My Bitch_:
> 
> _Midnight strolls with the hos, oh no, thats not my steelo
> I wanna bitch that likes to play C-low....and craps
> Packin gats, in her Coach bag steamin dime bags
> A real bitch is all I want, all I ever had......_
> 
> Funny how one word can remind you of a song which you relate with a memory. Used to listen to _Ready to Die_ when I first started gettin high back in 94'
> 
> Sorry to get off topic...........now back to dope stamps......




Off topic again, but I have to comment, this shit happens to me all the time...  I here a phrase and makes me think of the era...  a little older, but Ice Cube 1993, from The Predator album...

_Went to $hort dogs house, they was watchin yo! mtv raps
Whats the haps on the craps
Shake em up, shake em up, shake em up, shake em
Roll em in a circle of niggaz and watch me break em
With the seven, seven-eleven, seven-eleven
Seven even back do joe
I picked up the cash flow
Then we played bones, 
And now I am yelling dominoes
Plus nobody I know got killed in south central l.a.
Today was a good day_

lacey gonna b trippin bc were off topic, but I had to comment...


----------



## sayanything42

got The Incredible Hulk's.. they are wack..  the new Purple City's are shit too aaaand umm 2009 NJT are the only ones worth buying right now. oh n i hear the 456's are shit now tooo.  so thats a little of whats goin on im my city


----------



## sayanything42

maan i just looked at every page on this thread for the "2009 NJT" stamped bags.  i could've swore i seen them rated in here! if anybody knows wat page they're on just let me know.. i wanted to see how they got rated... (if they even were!)

o yea, this is off topic, but i tried out some other threads other than this one and posted in one that i thought "club drugs are the scariest drugs to try n they make me think of date rape.. (cause i dont know much about them)" and someone flipped out on me tellin me not all club drugs are for rape blah bla bla! pist off at me! so i'll be spendin most of my time in this thread because heroin must be the only thing i know about, to talk about it. lol


----------



## jtbrick

NODstradamus said:


> Off topic again, but I have to comment, this shit happens to me all the time...  I here a phrase and makes me think of the era...  a little older, but Ice Cube 1993, from The Predator album...
> 
> _Went to $hort dogs house, they was watchin yo! mtv raps
> Whats the haps on the craps
> Shake em up, shake em up, shake em up, shake em
> Roll em in a circle of niggaz and watch me break em
> With the seven, seven-eleven, seven-eleven
> Seven even back do joe
> I picked up the cash flow
> Then we played bones,
> And now I am yelling dominoes
> Plus nobody I know got killed in south central l.a.
> Today was a good day_
> 
> lacey gonna b trippin bc were off topic, but I had to comment...



_even saw the lights of the Goodyear blimp
and it said NODstradamus is a pimp!

today I didn't even have to use my A-K
I gotta say it was a good day_


----------



## NODstradamus

^^ LOL, No doubt man, I love it, I actually used to have some pimp skills til I started doing dope, so I been out da pimp game for a minute...  Man jt, we need to chill some time, u sound just like me...  I travel for work, so its just a matter of time til Im out there...  Anyway, I tried those 2009 NJT's, decent dope, Me and my boy been tryin to figure out what the fuck the stamp means... anybody know??


----------



## okterrific

NODstradamus said:


> ^^ LOL, No doubt man, I love it, I actually used to have some pimp skills til I started doing dope, so I been out da pimp game for a minute...  Man jt, we need to chill some time, u sound just like me...  I travel for work, so its just a matter of time til Im out there...  Anyway, I tried those 2009 NJT's, decent dope, Me and my boy been tryin to figure out what the fuck the stamp means... anybody know??




My guess would be NJT 2009 stands for New Jersey Transit? Maybe they used the new jersey transit bus or train to transfer it to pittsburgh from jersey so thats why they called it that, it kinda makes sense, What you think??


----------



## NODstradamus

^  Yeah, that definitely sounds feasible...  These stamps are so deep sometimes, makes u think who comes up with them...


----------



## dieselbaby

Anyone copping "Nicky Barnes" in P-Town?  My boy called me up, says it's good.


----------



## jtbrick

Yeah NJT is short for NJ Transit. Its also used as acronym for NJ Turnpike although NJTP is also used. Could be either.....

Got a couple different stamps mixed in with The Recession. Dope was identical but came in 2 different stamps, ETHER and GO HARD

name: ETHER and GO HARD

stamp color: Green

graphic: none

quantity: 3

quality: 4/5

comments: Just average at best and count is weak. Not worth going back for.


----------



## SKL

Brooklyn, NY

name: *9 Lives*

stamp color: Purple

graphic: none; stylized text

quantity: 7/10

quality: 8/10

comments: some of the better shit i've gotten around NY lately


----------



## MCMG

Ive been out of the dope game for a while now, but it seems like its slacking. That's true? I wonder why, maybe their really cutting down on the cartels and shit.


----------



## NODstradamus

name: Legend
stamp color: Green
graphic: 5 pointed star
quantity: 6/10
quality: 7/10
comments: finally something worth buying, above avg in my opinion....

I think someone mentioned it earlier in this thread, but I think it would be helpful to know how long u have used and if u shoot, snort, or smoke...  cause bomb ass bags to a neophyte dope user could be bunk ass bags for someone like me that's been in the game for a minute...  no disrespect, that's just how it is...


----------



## sayanything42

okterrific said:


> My guess would be NJT 2009 stands for New Jersey Transit? Maybe they used the new jersey transit bus or train to transfer it to pittsburgh from jersey so thats why they called it that, it kinda makes sense, What you think??



no no wouldnt it be New Jersey Turnpike??


----------



## sayanything42

well anyhoo they weren't anything special. everything around here sucks right now. well i was reading days ago online that there was a bust (i dont even remember where at) but i think it was sumwhere between here and NJ... (and that's where alotta our shit comes from) and there were 4 ppl in the car that got arrested and they confiscated $700,000 in "street value" of heroin...
had anyone heard this in the news or anything?? i think it was a week ago. i might be wrong about some of the details.. ^^ but i tried


----------



## sayanything42

NODstradamus said:


> name: Legend
> stamp color: Green
> graphic: 5 pointed star
> quantity: 6/10
> quality: 7/10
> comments: finally something worth buying, above avg in my opinion....
> 
> I think someone mentioned it earlier in this thread, but I think it would be helpful to know how long u have used and if u shoot, snort, or smoke...  cause bomb ass bags to a neophyte dope user could be bunk ass bags for someone like me that's been in the game for a minute...  no disrespect, that's just how it is...



you're from around where i am so hopefully i'll find those Legend's too.  n i agree with u when u say it'd be helpful to know one's tolerance. cause we're all different and have different opinions .. and people say they might use some good shit for awhile so when they get something that might be rated average .. it could seem so shitty to them. ya know? the limit could be .. 1+ year experience or something.. lol


----------



## sayanything42

to be able to rate bags..


----------



## McFly

Just wondering but are these $10 bags or what? Can you get $40 bags or does it have a name like here you can £10 bag or "half teenth" for £40 for example.


----------



## Pengwin

McFly said:


> Just wondering but are these $10 bags or what? Can you get $40 bags or does it have a name like here you can £10 bag or "half teenth" for £40 for example.


pricing isnt allowed and im not from jersey but the way i understand it: stamp bags are supposed to be .1 and go for around the number you stated but even less (lucky bastards). You dont ask for  a "x" amount bag of the ">9000" stamp because the street dealers buy large amounts of these single stamp bags (multiple bricks, brick meaning 50 bags) from wholesalers who have already cut, bagged, and sealed the dope. So you go to your street dealer and you ask for a bundle which is 10 bags rather than asking for one bag with 10 bags worth for the price of whatever

obviously someone from jersey and wherever else stamps are common could explain it better. 

I thought my dope spot was gonna be close to starting up a stamp trade because a couple boys started selling it off in unmarked glassaline stamp bags but then they stopped a week or two later. I guess it wasnt worth the trouble of getting them but i thought itd be so cool for us to have our own localized stamp thing going on. Give me something to actually talk about in this thread besides curse you lucky bastards


----------



## NODstradamus

^ U summed it up perfect, that's how it goes, the stamp is like branding, it lets u know whats good and whats bad...


----------



## okterrific

Hey, I think the as soon as it comes in to the ports in NJ, the supplier gets the dope and bags it, cuts it and stamps it  right here in NJ and than they send it aboard to other states, The rest is prob broken up in ounces and sold to other small time suppliers and they do the bagging and stamping also and send it to the streets,I have heard but have not been able to prove that the color of stamp signifys quailty and how much its cut from what i heard red is the best and black the worst, but i cant prove that since ive gotten black bags that kicked ass and red ones that sucked. My guess is that most the stamping is done in Newark where it comes in at the ports than transfered to paterson and other cities to be sold on the streets, Even though paterson has a alot of dope, i doubt that there are too many heroin mills there, they have some for sure but not as much as we think, but my point is that most the bagging and cutting and stamping is done in newark than sent out from there.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

LOL ^^^ 

You NJ feens be watching the news and see they confiscated "700,00" in dope, your like "NOOO that was my shit!"

gagagaga


----------



## j3rzy d3vil

Name - "always good"
Color - Blue
Quality - 9
Quantity - 9
Fire


Name-"unbelievable"
Color - Blue
Quality - 8
Quantity - 7
Good Shit
BT


----------



## McFly

Pengwin said:


> pricing isnt allowed and im not from jersey but the way i understand it: stamp bags are supposed to be .1 and go for around the number you stated but even less (lucky bastards). You dont ask for  a "x" amount bag of the ">9000" stamp because the street dealers buy large amounts of these single stamp bags (multiple bricks, brick meaning 50 bags) from wholesalers who have already cut, bagged, and sealed the dope. So you go to your street dealer and you ask for a bundle which is 10 bags rather than asking for one bag with 10 bags worth for the price of whatever
> 
> obviously someone from jersey and wherever else stamps are common could explain it better.
> 
> I thought my dope spot was gonna be close to starting up a stamp trade because a couple boys started selling it off in unmarked glassaline stamp bags but then they stopped a week or two later. I guess it wasnt worth the trouble of getting them but i thought itd be so cool for us to have our own localized stamp thing going on. Give me something to actually talk about in this thread besides curse you lucky bastards



cheers man, i follow that.


----------



## NODstradamus

For real, for real, those Legends are fiyyahhh....  Got em again and they are official...  I heard there were some ones called Therapys that were pretty fire as well...


----------



## Khadijah

okterrific said:


> Hey, I think the as soon as it comes in to the ports in NJ, the supplier gets the dope and bags it, cuts it and stamps it  right here in NJ and than they send it aboard to other states, The rest is prob broken up in ounces and sold to other small time suppliers and they do the bagging and stamping also and send it to the streets,I have heard but have not been able to prove that the color of stamp signifys quailty and how much its cut from what i heard red is the best and black the worst, but i cant prove that since ive gotten black bags that kicked ass and red ones that sucked. My guess is that most the stamping is done in Newark where it comes in at the ports than transfered to paterson and other cities to be sold on the streets, Even though paterson has a alot of dope, i doubt that there are too many heroin mills there, they have some for sure but not as much as we think, but my point is that most the bagging and cutting and stamping is done in newark than sent out from there.



yo that shit about the stamps is retarded. i known people higher up on the dope chain than the ones that are buying their shit already stamped and they told me as a fact that the stamp color aint got shit to do with it just like th color of your jump offs (e pills for yall non NJ heads) aint relevant neither.

i hear wat youre sayin tho but theres def some shit goin on in ptown like you mentioned newark is just the first destination. however in my experience it seems like the better of dope gets shipped out to paterson. idk if its just in my head but pound for pound the ratio of good dope to bad dope ive copped in paterson is more than the shit ive got from newark .now keep in mind tho i aint never been a fulltime newark copper. ive got alot of shit from there but i aint a lifelong copper from that hood i am strickly paterson considerin that is my home base for alot of things not just drug related. so i do wat i know, i dont kno newark that good but paterson like the back of my hand , family, friends, watever it is i kno most of the city damn good so its better for me to be around there.

but anyways i think its cuz theres so much dope in newark that you get the whole assortment but it seems like the average and above average stamps are the only shit you ever really get in ptown. i cant REMEMBER the last time i got a shitty stamp from paterson

For the record since yall were talking about tolerance and how we rate shit n all that, I do 10-15 bags a day and IV it, the sad thing is i could easily do 2-2.5 bundles a day if i had the money but i try and keep it down. but at least it aint a brick a day. i can get by on 5 a day if i boot it all and do it later at night so i can sleep thru the night i will wake up sick arond 7 am but at least ill get some rest, but with some shit like 2 bags or watever it aint even gonna get me well if i am dopesick.

a good shot for me to kind of get high but not really is 5 in one shot. so that is a background of my use i am 21 now and been doing dope since i was 16 on and off but for the past 3 years solidly i been addicted to opiates mostly heroin with some pills in between to make up for no dope. Im a feen lol at least i aint like the old heads tho who can claim 30 years of use that makes me feel not so bad.


----------



## NODstradamus

^ no doubt, I feel ya on that...  stamp color dont mean shit...  I mean u might b able to make a generalization abt the color of the stamp based off of past experience, but nothing definitive...  Like for me, usually green stamps are fairly good, but this is not a hard and fast rule...  And the stats on me are:  28, being doing dope since 17, IV ~ 5 bags in a shot... ~20 - 25 bags a day, more if I got the $$$, put it this way, I never pick up less than a brick, I try to make it last, but u all know how that works out sometimes... again this is nothing to brag abt, just reality...


----------



## Khadijah

sux bein like us dont it


----------



## phr

Just going by my experience(in Philly, a lil'  different, I know), and from reading gov't reports, most stamping and cutting isn't done by the group doing the international smuggling. Like coke, you have one organization moving it into the country, then passing it on to a separate organization down the line that then cuts it and sells it or sells it to smaller operations for them to cut and sell. By the time the dope gets to your bottle cap or spoon, it has been passed through the hands of at least 2 organizations, usually more.


To put it in better perspective, back when I was using(and it's been like that for at least a decade before I started, that's when SA dope took over the market), there were two different types of organizations that distributed dope. The ones that cut and stamped their own bags, and the ones that distributed prepackaged stamps. Obviously the ones that made the most $$$, and put out the best product, were the ones that cut and stamped their own bags. But Philly is a unique market like that, it's my understanding that in NJ/NYC, you mostly deal with the prepackaged bags. It also seems like that's the case from this thread, since a lot of you people are getting the same bags. Either that or you all use the same dealers. (Here in Philly, it's not uncommon to run into 3 different stamps on the same corner, let alone the same street/area. There are a lot of people that cut and package their own stamp.)


----------



## okterrific

Ive been using for 5 years prob the past 3 years has been a everyday habit, I use around 15-18 bags a day, my habit has been making me almost go broke,I usually snort the dope or sometimes i find myself smoke the dope off tinfoil (chase the dragon) i have never IVed the dope in my life and dont have any plans to ever as of right now, i know alot of ppl will say that i waste the dope by  smoking it but i feel it is much more intense when you smoke good dope it just does not last as long as if you snort or IV. i feel that my tolerance is very high since I need at least 10 bags to catch a good nod  and to get a good nights sleep if not i will be freezing and unconfortable thourghout the day, For me it wierd I wont get sick and go thorugh withdrwal until at least 2 days after my last use, I dont ever wake up sick going through withdrawl i dont understand why that is ,As metioned before most the dope you get in P-is decent and good I also have not gotten any really shiity bags recently from p-town, the dope is usually white and flakey like it should be the bags have almost no bullshit powder texture in them


----------



## Khadijah

Man i had to sniff a bag the other day when i was sick as shit and had no set and it felt so disgusting. i felt so dirty sniffing a bag. it was such a waste. i could never go back to sniffing now that I been Iving for a long time. its weird.


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* PAPER CHASER

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* Yes, an unreadable bill

*Count:* Pretty good, 7.5

*Quality:* Quality, got soo high that night 8.12

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Slightly faded stamps, still readable and everything though.

*Other Comments:* Fat bags and good dope makes Johnny a something something


----------



## alteknj

phrozen said:


> Just going by my experience(in Philly, a lil'  different, I know), and from reading gov't reports, most stamping and cutting isn't done by the group doing the international smuggling. Like coke, you have one organization moving it into the country, then passing it on to a separate organization down the line that then cuts it and sells it or sells it to smaller operations for them to cut and sell. By the time the dope gets to your bottle cap or spoon, it has been passed through the hands of at least 2 organizations, usually more.
> 
> 
> To put it in better perspective, back when I was using(and it's been like that for at least a decade before I started, that's when SA dope took over the market), there were two different types of organizations that distributed dope. The ones that cut and stamped their own bags, and the ones that distributed prepackaged stamps. Obviously the ones that made the most $$$, and put out the best product, were the ones that cut and stamped their own bags. But Philly is a unique market like that, it's my understanding that in NJ/NYC, you mostly deal with the prepackaged bags. It also seems like that's the case from this thread, since a lot of you people are getting the same bags. Either that or you all use the same dealers. (Here in Philly, it's not uncommon to run into 3 different stamps on the same corner, let alone the same street/area. There are a lot of people that cut and package their own stamp.)



I'm 21, almost 22. Been doing opiates since I was 17, heroin for about 2 years. I been dealing in NJ dope so I know how it works around here. But I might be moving to Philly, so I was reading some articles about the dope scene and it's pretty much right on point as you put it. In NJ, there seems to be a lot of buying pre-bagged bricks/bundles and re-selling for more. Why? Because dudes can buy pre-bagged stuff really fucking cheap and re-sell it on the street for regular street value and still make a buck. At least 50% profit.
They don't need to re-cut it or package it. They buy cheap and sell for more, for what it's worth. It seems in Philly, there's a lot of ethnic backgrounds; Dominicans, blacks, hispanics. A lot of gang activity. There looks like there is an environment where small operations thrive. I read a lot of drug busts where they broke up rings. There was only like 2000-3000 grams in the house of dope. That is like 2-3 kilos. But they were milling it, cutting it and packing it up. Neighborhoods where these small operations thrive, like in North Philly (the badlands). Then you got tons of corner kids who are willing to work. Perfect place for something like this. Somewhere like Jersey, the quality really doesn't vary much, price doesn't vary much, packaging doesn't change. Somewhere like Philly, I'm sure price, quality and packaging can change in a blocks notice. 

Seems like Philly is a good dope scene. Lot's of open air markets, delivery services, areas to scope out and corner boys working all hours. Seems the quality and price can just be as good as Jersey if not better. Large scale operations tend to keep shit the same. And that is the way it works in Jersey on the whole. These smaller operations, could be run by rival gangs or whatever, seem like they switch things up.


----------



## phr

alteknj said:
			
		

> It seems in Philly, there's a lot of ethnic backgrounds; Dominicans, blacks, hispanics. A lot of gang activity.


There are different ethnicities, but they all interact with each other and don't advertise any ethnic pride/loyalty when they're selling. The territory is typically owned by a group of people, or by a person that lives nearby. The days of forcibly taking corners and protecting them are over. They realize that violence is bad business, and there's plenty of customers and corners to go around. There aren't gangs here, at least not in the LA, Chicago, New York sense. There's a lot of local organizations and cliques. Yeah some try to associate with a name they made up, but that's typically only done by younger African Americans. The serious dope dealers(which are the vast majority) are older, usually hispanic but also black, and aren't reppin' anything other than the stamp they have in their pocket. They're all about money, and not camaraderie or whatever is associated with joining a gang. Philly is actually unique in that sense, that gangs have never taken hold here...


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: Star Legend (same color as the DMX stamp.)

GRAPHIC: Star in block letters with a star covering the A, Legend in script. (not really a graphic, but not normal text)

Neatness: Stamp is sloppy as FUCK. You can only see "star" on one bag. Rest are smudged.

Count:  5 or 6/10 not great, but better than the shit Ive been getting.

Quality: 7/10, not bad. (Im pretty sure anyway. I also did a blue before. (30mg roxicodone)


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ Yeah, def 7 or 8/10. good stuff.


----------



## Khadijah

alteknj said:


> I'm 21, almost 22. Been doing opiates since I was 17, heroin for about 2 years. I been dealing in NJ dope so I know how it works around here. But I might be moving to Philly, so I was reading some articles about the dope scene and it's pretty much right on point as you put it. In NJ, there seems to be a lot of buying pre-bagged bricks/bundles and re-selling for more. Why? Because dudes can buy pre-bagged stuff really fucking cheap and re-sell it on the street for regular street value and still make a buck. At least 50% profit.
> They don't need to re-cut it or package it. They buy cheap and sell for more, for what it's worth. It seems in Philly, there's a lot of ethnic backgrounds; Dominicans, blacks, hispanics. A lot of gang activity. There looks like there is an environment where small operations thrive. I read a lot of drug busts where they broke up rings. There was only like 2000-3000 grams in the house of dope. That is like 2-3 kilos. But they were milling it, cutting it and packing it up. Neighborhoods where these small operations thrive, like in North Philly (the badlands). Then you got tons of corner kids who are willing to work. Perfect place for something like this. Somewhere like Jersey, the quality really doesn't vary much, price doesn't vary much, packaging doesn't change. Somewhere like Philly, I'm sure price, quality and packaging can change in a blocks notice.
> 
> Seems like Philly is a good dope scene. Lot's of open air markets, delivery services, areas to scope out and corner boys working all hours. Seems the quality and price can just be as good as Jersey if not better. Large scale operations tend to keep shit the same. And that is the way it works in Jersey on the whole. These smaller operations, could be run by rival gangs or whatever, seem like they switch things up.



newark is one of the largest ports on the east coast, there is definately without a doubt people buying cutting and bagging their own shit here man. you aint never heard of buying grams in NJ? youre right that alot of ppl selling esp. the last person that sells it before it gets to you, is gettin their shit bricked already but my point is that where do you think the dope comes from? It dont come to america bagged up already and it hits newark first so there is still plenty of people puttin it in bags theirselvs. I dont know Ive had good ass dope from philly but in general i think NJ dope is better market better prices and generally better quality....i kno id rather have a bundle of 10 for the price it goes for out here than a bun of 13 for XX more dollars, when those extra dollars on top of the price of the bun, would buy me 5 bags here, usually get 15 or 16 in NJ for the price u get 13 in philly for. its just my personal preference tho. if i lived by philly id still be goin to jersey to cop my dope thats the life i always been involved in so i sticks with wat i know.


----------



## okterrific

I got a new stamp today when i copped,  

STAMP: XXX- RED

GRAPHIC: NAKED LADY FINGERING HERSELF

Neatness: Stamp is  neat and clean, Packed nicely

Count: 6 got a decent amount in them but can be a lil more


Quality: 7/10, not bad.


----------



## yo_bot

recession
plainfield avenue
direct hit
stay high
body count
7-11
probably forgot a few
all decent
over the last few months


----------



## phr

> if i lived by philly id still be goin to jersey to cop my dope thats the life i always been involved in so i sticks with wat i know.


Trust me, you wouldn't. 


I know we don't discuss prices, but what's the average price for a 10 bag bundle in NJ? No hook up price or anything like that, just a random guy going to a random drug dealer he doesn't know and getting a bundle...


----------



## JerZfirE

60 bills


----------



## alteknj

lacey k said:


> newark is one of the largest ports on the east coast, there is definately without a doubt people buying cutting and bagging their own shit here man. you aint never heard of buying grams in NJ? youre right that alot of ppl selling esp. the last person that sells it before it gets to you, is gettin their shit bricked already but my point is that where do you think the dope comes from? It dont come to america bagged up already and it hits newark first so there is still plenty of people puttin it in bags theirselvs. I dont know Ive had good ass dope from philly but in general i think NJ dope is better market better prices and generally better quality....i kno id rather have a bundle of 10 for the price it goes for out here than a bun of 13 for XX more dollars, when those extra dollars on top of the price of the bun, would buy me 5 bags here, usually get 15 or 16 in NJ for the price u get 13 in philly for. its just my personal preference tho. if i lived by philly id still be goin to jersey to cop my dope thats the life i always been involved in so i sticks with wat i know.



Check it: Newark is a big port city. Along with Elizabeth. I know what you are saying, and I don't doubt it. My old man used to sell grams of dope, but you had to buy at least 10. That's a wholesale thing man. No dudes in Jersey; in the projects of Newark, Paterson, Jersey City, Camden, wherever are going to be selling grams or vials or anything like that in open air. Like I said, for that kind of thing you gotta know people high up on the chain and it's not like you can go to these guys and be like "Hey man, I need a gram" That's not how it flies. Everywhere in Jersey is stamp bags. Of course there is bagging and milling done in Jersey, I am sure the majority of it is done in Jersey.

But as Phrozen was trying to say is, the dope switches hands from the organizations in Jersey. One group smuggles it in, another group buys the keys and mills them/ bags/stamps and then the wholesalers buy from there. Then you got the corner/project kids buying from the wholesalers. I knew a wholesaler. He would sell me bricks for the price he sold to the corner kids and it's like 1/2 of what you would pay for a brick in P-town or Brick City or JC. It was awesome. But I am not here to brag. No dudes sell grams in Jersey. You gotta know people for that and like I said you can't be buying 1, you gotta be buying at least 10 or more and if your doing that, you are running your own operation. That isn't to say I know guys that would buy a few keys and mill up in the projects and stamp their own bags, but it's real risky, hard work, and some of the best dope I ever had in Jersey. It wasn't pre-packaged. Right off the key, cut up with oxy/morphine/lactose and into the bags straight for me. That was my main man. But he's locked up now. 95% of the dudes in Jersey are selling pre-bagged shit. Being the proximity of it so close to where it came in the country is why we have some of the highest quality dope. And cheap! I ain't complaining. I love Jersey dope!

I don't know how much bundles are in Philly. I heard they were 13 bags. But the dude below that said the AVERAGE bundles in Jersey for the AVERAGE person to be going to a DRUG DEALER they never seen before is not $60. A little higher than that. I'm not going to discuss prices. I mean there are spots in Jersey where you can get some cheap bags! Cheaper than $60. But It varies A LOT. I know dudes that are getting 5 bags for that amount in Jersey. Yet I know dudes getting 12 bags for that same amount. It's all about where you go, who you know and how good of a custy who you are. I am interested in how much Philly dope is compared to Jersey though. Sucks we can't discuss prices. But A lot of you guys are misinformed and have misconceptions on New Jersey as an AVERAGE WHOLE. $60 bundles are definitely around, but you will defintley be paying more 75% of time going somewhere else to a new guy. Stop using your current connects and start thinking on a whole. Because I can brag on here all day about how I used to get bundles for half that. But I ain't trying to be an asshole. I love Jersey to death. Born in NYC and raised. But stop dissing everyone and stop the bickering.


----------



## phr

Standard price is $110 for 13 in Philly.


----------



## alteknj

phrozen said:


> Standard price is $110 for 13 in Philly.



Now that's a bundle in Philly right? Is that standard average price for someone new going to a new place to cop without any kind of hook up or discounts? And also does it vary like in Jersey on the people? Some people might charge $60, $70, $80 a bundle. I've seen them as high as $100 and low as $50. And this is without hook ups. Just depends on the dealer.


----------



## NODstradamus

JerZfirE said:


> STAMP: Star Legend (same color as the DMX stamp.)
> 
> GRAPHIC: Star in block letters with a star covering the A, Legend in script. (not really a graphic, but not normal text)
> 
> Neatness: Stamp is sloppy as FUCK. You can only see "star" on one bag. Rest are smudged.
> 
> Count:  5 or 6/10 not great, but better than the shit Ive been getting.
> 
> Quality: 7/10, not bad. (Im pretty sure anyway. I also did a blue before. (30mg roxicodone)



Yea, these are the best ones Ive done in a while...  Better than anything else around right now IMO...


----------



## NODstradamus

STAMP: Therapy
GRAPHIC: None
Neatness: Stamp is extremely sloppy and smudged, it says Therapy in reddish letters
Count: 7/10, I got a brick and the majority of them were huge, only abt 5 were small, but they were tiny.
Quality: 7/10:  These are the same dope as the Star Legends IMO...  Definitely some good dope compared to what I have been getting lately...  I got em from the same dude that had the DMX, Wall Streets, and Poisons so I think the dope is similar to these...


----------



## Khadijah

phrozen said:


> Trust me, you wouldn't.
> 
> 
> I know we don't discuss prices, but what's the average price for a 10 bag bundle in NJ? No hook up price or anything like that, just a random guy going to a random drug dealer he doesn't know and getting a bundle...



50-70 bucks depending where you go to (wat city.) paterson and newark got 5 dollar spots and if you go somewhere else its gonna b 60 or 70. Philly dope never impressed me that much and I dont understand paying $110 for 13 bags when I would get 16-18 for that $110 in jersey ya feel me


----------



## sayanything42

*name:* Therapy

*color:* red

*graphic:* none

*count:* avg is a 6.... some i'd give a 7, and some are only a 4-5ish

*quality:* 7 or 8

*other comments:* i really liked them alot n they're the best shit i've done in awhile.. i get the pins and needles feeling everytime with my rush (in which i wasn't getting with other dope)
i've been doing these for the past couple of days so i haven't been on here to post about them.. they make me nod alot (which is rare for me), and they make me very forgetful.. this is all probably just because they make me so damn fucked up


----------



## sayanything42

NODstradamus said:


> STAMP: Therapy
> GRAPHIC: None
> Neatness: Stamp is extremely sloppy and smudged, it says Therapy in reddish letters
> Count: 7/10, I got a brick and the majority of them were huge, only abt 5 were small, but they were tiny.
> Quality: 7/10:  These are the same dope as the Star Legends IMO...  Definitely some good dope compared to what I have been getting lately...  I got em from the same dude that had the DMX, Wall Streets, and Poisons so I think the dope is similar to these...



yep i got those.. and still am gettin them.. i love em!!


----------



## sayanything42

i rated "therapy"'s on the other page


----------



## JerZfirE

NODstradamus said:


> These are the same dope as the Star Legends IMO...  Definitely some good dope compared to what I have been getting lately...  I got em from the same dude that had the DMX, Wall Streets, and Poisons so I think the dope is similar to these...



Yerp. Getting all those stamps from the same dude.

Paying like 30 bucks over the normal Jersey price though atm since my license is suspended and the dude has to drive 40-45 mins to meet me. 

Atleast he comes to meet me though. I guess it could be worse.


----------



## amblerg

scissors. black ink blue bag. decent

north motherfuckin philly


----------



## phr

alteknj said:


> Now that's a bundle in Philly right? Is that standard average price for someone new going to a new place to cop without any kind of hook up or discounts? And also does it vary like in Jersey on the people? Some people might charge $60, $70, $80 a bundle. I've seen them as high as $100 and low as $50. And this is without hook ups. Just depends on the dealer.


It's what a new person copping at a new place will most likely get charged. It certainly varies, you might be able to get a lower price by just asking, but you shouldn't be paying more than 110 for a 13 bag bundle.



lacey k said:


> 50-70 bucks depending where you go to (wat city.) paterson and newark got 5 dollar spots and if you go somewhere else its gonna b 60 or 70. Philly dope never impressed me that much and I dont understand paying $110 for 13 bags when I would get 16-18 for that $110 in jersey ya feel me


I feel you. I'm sure I'd be saying the same thing if I was in your shoes. Kinda like how you got love for the city you grew up in, same about the spots you cop...


----------



## alteknj

phrozen said:


> It's what a new person copping at a new place will most likely get charged. It certainly varies, you might be able to get a lower price by just asking, but you shouldn't be paying more than 110 for a 13 bag bundle.



How does it work when buying per bag in Philly?

Also, there are $5 spots in Jersey. But they are in the projects, the really bad ones. I used to get bundles for $40 from my man. I know guys that sell $5 bags, but on the whole it's exclusive. On the AVERAGE you will be paying $70 for an NJ bundle. I know spots and people that I've copped from for $50, $60, $70, $80 even up to $100 for a b! Dudes charging $10 a bag. Like I said on the whole though, Jersey dope it's pretty much who you know and where you go. Because dudes getting bundles for $50 and then there's guys selling bundles for $100. I could get double the amount! It's ridiculous. Just depends on your dude or spot. I know we don't discuss prices, but for the sake of what we are talking about that is a little crazy.

So how does it work in Philly? On a per bag basis?

Jersey it's easy since all spots and dudes set their own prices. Whether it be $5 a bag or $8 a bag. I don't mind paying the $8 a bag just so I don't got to go in the jects because they are always hot. But the times I roll into the projects, you got dudes trying to rip kids off for $10 bags. Give me a break. Sometimes you can't argue. Take what you can get at the time.

$110 for 13 bags ain't bad at all, considering I got dealers that sell $7 or $8 bags and that's around the same price. 15 for $120. I don't mind paying. But I am sure there are guys here that gonna argue they get 24 bags for $120.


----------



## okterrific

As stated prices in NJ are all based on what the dealer wants to sell them for, The spot i cop frrom sells bundles of fire  for 65 and even cheaper if your buying a brick, junkies in nj area are the lucky ones we pay cheaper than most other places in the usa. You dont have to go to the projects to get really cheap bags i use to know a dude that had $3.50 bags no matter how many you bought but the shit was crap and didnt get you high at all, but when it was mixed with sum fire desiel it was great and did the job well.


----------



## yeahyeaya

hey what's up..the whole stamp thing is cool...in my whole 2 year run i've never seen a singal stamp over hre in southern cali.  its always in just a piece of plastic or baggie or the ocasional balloon.

even powder is rare here (really rare actually)  it's all blck tar mexicn shit.   but there's def some screaming stuff that you can get on a reliable basis once ya find a decent connect (its been the same shit for a few months now and it cooks up BLACK and makes ya itch and tingle and change color and nod comfortably  when ya hit a good one (seriously haha & thats w/methadone) prce is good right now 120 gets between 1.8- 2g's which is a little cheaper than normal for around here.  to clarify "a good one" for me is usually .2-.4 roughly.  all an all i cant complain but this thread makes me wanna take a dope testin vacation ahaha


----------



## DubCity23

Green Notorious bags - count - 9 - quailty - 10 . best bags ive ever done so i can't complain.

Hey at least you guys aren't paying 5 for 100!!!!!!


----------



## alteknj

okterrific said:


> As stated prices in NJ are all based on what the dealer wants to sell them for, The spot i cop frrom sells bundles of fire  for 65 and even cheaper if your buying a brick, junkies in nj area are the lucky ones we pay cheaper than most other places in the usa. You dont have to go to the projects to get really cheap bags i use to know a dude that had $3.50 bags no matter how many you bought but the shit was crap and didnt get you high at all, but when it was mixed with sum fire desiel it was great and did the job well.



Exactly. $3.50 bags? Jesus Christ. I know you said it was shit, but was it at least heroin? God damn.

Anyway.. just got out of probation from Essex County (Newark) I jetted to the projects in Jersey City and caught my man. Been clean for a week so I'm nodding like a bitch now.

These bags are best I've had in months.

Stamp - (red ink) LMAO
Count- 8
Quality - 9

Serious this shit is awesome. I got a half bundle. And I am going back later to get more. LMAO bags. Try and find them!


----------



## okterrific

alteknj said:


> Exactly. $3.50 bags? Jesus Christ. I know you said it was shit, but was it at least heroin? God damn.
> 
> Hey, The $3.50 bags were definatly heroin plus a bunch of cut,The bags were called POWER BALL with a green stamp, Ive read about them power ball on one of these forums but i cant find the link for it the person that was describing them the person had bought a brick for really cheap and was reviewing them. but for users like us that have been using for years and years, lol. It was crap, but when i mixed it with some fire dope it got me good and nodding,I use to give them to my friend whose a newbie in the dope game and has only tried dope like 15 times max and he snorted them and he said they were good and he caught a nod from 2 of  them but the high didn not last long, but as i said those bags are not for novice users like us if you know what i mean. Us feens need the super fire shit to get us good let alone catch a nod.


----------



## okterrific

Lucky me, i picked up a brick of XXX yesterday, for sum reason 3 of the bundles had 11 bags instead of 10, getting those extra 3  made my day, i guess the dude packing them up were prob fucked up or drunk and wasnt able to count correctly, gettting extra bags like that has never happend to me before and i have bought lots of bricks in the past,With those extra 3 bags the price came out to around 5 bux and change for each bag, what a deal! hell yeah!!


----------



## jtbrick

Damn boys.......9s and 10s?!?.......really?

Reminds me of 50 cent:

_The rap critics say I can ryhme, the fiends say my dope is a nine
Any chick I fuck with is a dime._


----------



## jtbrick

My 2 cents on the quality & price discussion. I think its great that all us feens get pissed off  if you try to say dope in your city is better. Shit cracks me up.

I've been in this shitty/wonderful life for bout 13 years and have seen it change and evolve over the years. When I started out not many people had cell phones (and if they did they were the size of a fax machine ) so everything was on the street. There were so many open-air spots in Newark the dealers would literally stop your car by standing in the street. And once they knew your car, you'd have 6-8 ma'fuckers sprint up to you as soon as you stopped yellin out what they had and "how many man.....how many!!!"

You could also one-stop shop because almost every spot had diesel, raw coke & cookies. Back then it was $10 a bag but the bags tended to be a little bigger and fatter. You could get discounts if you bought more like $85 a bun and going rate for a brick was about $375.

Then slowly you started seeing prices drop and more and more dealers started selling diesel exclusively. Gradually, raw coke starting getting scarce and now it is dead on the streets of Newark. Crack/cookies are out but most dealers choose to sell D. The number of dealers switching from coke to D, the increase of suburban dope users from suburbs and the advent of cheap/powerful Colombian dope in the 90s are some of the main reasons for the price drop.

Nowadays there are fewer and fewer open-air markets in Newark. Almost every public housing complex still has em but the street dealers have largely gone underground choosing the safer call/meet route. This is due to the strong effort by law enforcement to close open-air markets and the advent of cell phones. Everyone in the world has access to a cell phone so it is easy to make arrangements and move away from hot areas.

As for quality/pricing, it varies from dealer to dealer. Some cities might have slightly better quality than others but I find it mostly all depends on who you are dealing with. In the Northeast whether its Philly, Newark, Irvington, Paterson, NYC, Brooklyn, etc there is top quality dope and shitty dope out there on any given day. If you have a reputable money makin dealer, he is always gonna get the ggod shit to sell you. If you are forced to use a sheisty, half-steppin punk to get your shit, your quality is going to vary greatly. Reason for this is this guy will get any crappy shit to sell you cause it makes him a few extra bucks in the short term. Also, b/c the wholesalers who carry good shit don't put up with their bullshit so they have trouble getting good stuff even when they want to.

Pricing is also all about your dealer and your relationship. IME it mostly varies now from 60-80 per bundle and anywhere from 300-400 per brick. On few occassions I could get it cheaper if I was short but that was from my best connect who I used daily for 5-6 yrs. But in general if you see guys selling consistently for pricers lower than 60 bun/300 brick they are probably selling shit that I wouldn't want anyway. If you are gettin quality stuff for less than God bless you but it is not common. Personally I'd rather pay 80/bun for consistent quality dope than 60/bun for mediocre shit.


----------



## alteknj

jtbrick said:


> My 2 cents on the quality & price discussion. I think its great that all us feens get pissed off  if you try to say dope in your city is better. Shit cracks me up.
> 
> I've been in this shitty/wonderful life for bout 13 years and have seen it change and evolve over the years. When I started out not many people had cell phones (and if they did they were the size of a fax machine ) so everything was on the street. There were so many open-air spots in Newark the dealers would literally stop your car by standing in the street. And once they knew your car, you'd have 6-8 ma'fuckers sprint up to you as soon as you stopped yellin out what they had and "how many man.....how many!!!"
> 
> You could also one-stop shop because almost every spot had diesel, raw coke & cookies. Back then it was $10 a bag but the bags tended to be a little bigger and fatter. You could get discounts if you bought more like $85 a bun and going rate for a brick was about $375.
> 
> Then slowly you started seeing prices drop and more and more dealers started selling diesel exclusively. Gradually, raw coke starting getting scarce and now it is dead on the streets of Newark. Crack/cookies are out but most dealers choose to sell D. The number of dealers switching from coke to D, the increase of suburban dope users from suburbs and the advent of cheap/powerful Colombian dope in the 90s are some of the main reasons for the price drop.
> 
> Nowadays there are fewer and fewer open-air markets in Newark. Almost every public housing complex still has em but the street dealers have largely gone underground choosing the safer call/meet route. This is due to the strong effort by law enforcement to close open-air markets and the advent of cell phones. Everyone in the world has access to a cell phone so it is easy to make arrangements and move away from hot areas.
> 
> As for quality/pricing, it varies from dealer to dealer. Some cities might have slightly better quality than others but I find it mostly all depends on who you are dealing with. In the Northeast whether its Philly, Newark, Irvington, Paterson, NYC, Brooklyn, etc there is top quality dope and shitty dope out there on any given day. If you have a reputable money makin dealer, he is always gonna get the ggod shit to sell you. If you are forced to use a sheisty, half-steppin punk to get your shit, your quality is going to vary greatly. Reason for this is this guy will get any crappy shit to sell you cause it makes him a few extra bucks in the short term. Also, b/c the wholesalers who carry good shit don't put up with their bullshit so they have trouble getting good stuff even when they want to.
> 
> Pricing is also all about your dealer and your relationship. IME it mostly varies now from 60-80 per bundle and anywhere from 300-400 per brick. On few occassions I could get it cheaper if I was short but that was from my best connect who I used daily for 5-6 yrs. But in general if you see guys selling consistently for pricers lower than 60 bun/300 brick they are probably selling shit that I wouldn't want anyway. If you are gettin quality stuff for less than God bless you but it is not common. Personally I'd rather pay 80/bun for consistent quality dope than 60/bun for mediocre shit.



This man is quoted for the motherfucking win.

Everything you said is true to the fullest. I was a lucky boy for a while because I knew the dude who supplied the guys in the projects and he would sell me bricks of that good stuff for $200. Sometimes a little more, but cheapest I'd get. $45 bundles. That man is in county now. But God Bless him when he was around. I deal now with a few guys I met from the jects, but I got their cellies. $80 a bundle might be expensive to some, but I know I'm getting good dope from a reputable source. Beats copping randomly. But you do what you gotta do sometimes. Sometimes a dude ain't around.

What you said about Newark is true. Same shit is happening in Irvington and Jersey City. Narcotics squads are cracking down. Usually all you can get is crack and dope at spots nowadays. But there is still spots in Newark you can get vials of raw cocaine for $10 - $20 to this day. Very rare though. But you hit the nail on the head man.


----------



## NNJprincess

DubCity23 said:


> Green Notorious bags - count - 9 - quailty - 10 . best bags ive ever done so i can't complain.
> 
> That notorious was fire!!!  My man sold out though :-(
> 
> I personally would not pay more then 250 for a brick unless it is real fire, usually i pay 200-225 a brick.   Have gotten it as cheap as 175 but that was only once.
> 
> Been getting
> Fire Up - red Stamp with flames on top
> Quality - 4 average
> Quantity 7 - Good


----------



## NNJprincess

jtbrick said:


> My 2 cents on the quality & price discussion. I think its great that all us feens get pissed off  if you try to say dope in your city is better. Shit cracks me up.
> 
> I've been in this shitty/wonderful life for bout 13 years and have seen it change and evolve over the years. When I started out not many people had cell phones (and if they did they were the size of a fax machine ) so everything was on the street. There were so many open-air spots in Newark the dealers would literally stop your car by standing in the street. And once they knew your car, you'd have 6-8 ma'fuckers sprint up to you as soon as you stopped yellin out what they had and "how many man.....how many!!!"
> 
> You could also one-stop shop because almost every spot had diesel, raw coke & cookies. Back then it was $10 a bag but the bags tended to be a little bigger and fatter. You could get discounts if you bought more like $85 a bun and going rate for a brick was about $375.
> 
> Then slowly you started seeing prices drop and more and more dealers started selling diesel exclusively. Gradually, raw coke starting getting scarce and now it is dead on the streets of Newark. Crack/cookies are out but most dealers choose to sell D. The number of dealers switching from coke to D, the increase of suburban dope users from suburbs and the advent of cheap/powerful Colombian dope in the 90s are some of the main reasons for the price drop.
> 
> Nowadays there are fewer and fewer open-air markets in Newark. Almost every public housing complex still has em but the street dealers have largely gone underground choosing the safer call/meet route. This is due to the strong effort by law enforcement to close open-air markets and the advent of cell phones. Everyone in the world has access to a cell phone so it is easy to make arrangements and move away from hot areas.
> 
> As for quality/pricing, it varies from dealer to dealer. Some cities might have slightly better quality than others but I find it mostly all depends on who you are dealing with. In the Northeast whether its Philly, Newark, Irvington, Paterson, NYC, Brooklyn, etc there is top quality dope and shitty dope out there on any given day. If you have a reputable money makin dealer, he is always gonna get the ggod shit to sell you. If you are forced to use a sheisty, half-steppin punk to get your shit, your quality is going to vary greatly. Reason for this is this guy will get any crappy shit to sell you cause it makes him a few extra bucks in the short term. Also, b/c the wholesalers who carry good shit don't put up with their bullshit so they have trouble getting good stuff even when they want to.
> 
> Pricing is also all about your dealer and your relationship. IME it mostly varies now from 60-80 per bundle and anywhere from 300-400 per brick. On few occassions I could get it cheaper if I was short but that was from my best connect who I used daily for 5-6 yrs. But in general if you see guys selling consistently for pricers lower than 60 bun/300 brick they are probably selling shit that I wouldn't want anyway. If you are gettin quality stuff for less than God bless you but it is not common. Personally I'd rather pay 80/bun for consistent quality dope than 60/bun for mediocre shit.





God I remember those days where you would drive down the street and have 20 guys run up on your car, crazy, yeah...I get my shit alittle less because I tend to buy a brick a day for me and my husband, plus I deal with the dealers who supply the other dealers.  But its taken me 10+ years to get to that point.   I usually get good dope but on occasion I pay 70/bundle to get the fire.


----------



## phr

Let's step away from discussing prices you get. That's why price discussion isn't allowed, it leads to dicksizing and sourcing. I don't have a problem with average price discussion, but let's not get into "I get bags for $3.50" type of thing.

Like others have said, your dope and your price is as good as your connection is. Period. But we're not talking about that, we're talking about average prices.


"Single bags in Philly."
They're $10. Most dealers prefer to sell by single bags, but in high quantity buys just below a bundle, ie. someone coming for 8 bags, being $30 shy of a bundle discount.


"Average price of single bags is less in NJ."
Yes, I know there are bags there available for under $10. But I was always under the impression that those suffer in quantity compared to Philly or regular $10 dollar bags. I've never bought those cheaper bags from Northern Jersey or NYC, but I've talked to users in Philly that have, and they agree that they're smaller. Take that for what it's worth though, anecdotal evidence from a local addict who bought from a different market and was most likely high at the time of discussion.


----------



## wuweezy

WHATUP cool site
ive dealt w/ both p-town and Brick city and would have to say Newark is killing shit with the thrapy, legend, poison and now the new president banger.. I have a question which prob doesnt belong here but if someone could answer id appreciate it. what would you compare one oxy 80 to like one bag of fire D 2 bags etc?


----------



## DubCity23

NNJprincess said:


> DubCity23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green Notorious bags - count - 9 - quailty - 10 . best bags ive ever done so i can't complain.
> 
> That notorious was fire!!!  My man sold out though :-(
> 
> I personally would not pay more then 250 for a brick unless it is real fire, usually i pay 200-225 a brick.   Have gotten it as cheap as 175 but that was only once.
> 
> Been getting
> Fire Up - red Stamp with flames on top
> Quality - 4 average
> Quantity 7 - Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking crazy you get those notorious bags in jersey and i live probably about 7 hours away.
Click to expand...


----------



## Khadijah

phrozen said:


> "Average price of single bags is less in NJ."
> Yes, I know there are bags there available for under $10. But I was always under the impression that those suffer in quantity compared to Philly or regular $10 dollar bags. I've never bought those cheaper bags from Northern Jersey or NYC, but I've talked to users in Philly that have, and they agree that they're smaller. Take that for what it's worth though, anecdotal evidence from a local addict who bought from a different market and was most likely high at the time of discussion.



Na man, it aint like that.  They are the same size. There is no "ten dollar bags" in jersey, there is only 5, 6 and 7 dollar bags being sold for 10  bucks. my cousin always used to piss me off with that shit. shed be like 'oh my dealer got the best shit, i pay 10 bucks and alwas get that fire, bla bla bla" and Id be like why are you paying ten? Shed say cuz i rather pay 10 a piece and know its correct than 7 and get some shit. She was buying the same bags as me some of the time. same stamp n all that. She just really believed that she was gettin something better for 10 when that aint the case at all. I always was on her like bitch, you aint getting no better shit, I am getting that same correct shit for 7 each, so why would you WILLINGLY pay more? she was like oh cuz i know its that good shit! 

LOL, the shit she got was never even fire so it was pretty funny to hear her bragging about how she pays more than me for the same dope but thinks its better cuz she pays more. 

 Anyways, there aint no difference between a  7 and 10 dollar bag other than price, in general the more you pay the quality does not go up. that shit is subjective. the people who charge 10 are the ones who cop the dope and bring it back to you in your suburb or watever, and then be like oh i usually charge you 8 but this shit is fire so its gonna be 10 each. r people that are just charging 10 all the time anyways regardless of how good. How ever I definately never had no corner dealer try and charge me 10 dollars a bag no way. If you go to cop in the hood you will pay 7 bucks a bag and it will be good or it will be fire or it may be shitty but you aint no more likely to get some good shit if you pay 10 is wat im tryina say. 7 is the magic number all around.

People on here get confused sometimes thinking that dope is sold in different sized units when they hear that dope can go for 5, 7, 10, 15, and 20 dollars a bag. not realizing that it is all the same size bags and people just jack up the prices and try and tax a mutha fucka. Dont be fooled by higher prices, it is the same bags. there aint no such thing as a 20 dollar bag of dope as if there is more product in there, no, its just that same 7 dollar bag with a fancier price tag. dont fuck around and get caught up paying somethin extra for when you could get the same thing down the block for less.


----------



## wuweezy

so theres no such thing as a 5$ bag of H?


----------



## xxkcxx

^ there is, it's just not as common.  you gotta know the spot.


----------



## Khadijah

wuweezy said:


> so theres no such thing as a 5$ bag of H?



read much?



			
				lacey k said:
			
		

> There is no "ten dollar bags" in jersey, there is only 5, 6 and 7 dollar bags being sold for 10 bucks


----------



## sinnomngrl

Wut lacey says here is  true^. By the by Lacey,I emailed you some time ago,did u receive it?

At any rate,back to the business at hand:

Stamp Name:SCARFACE
Color:RED
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):SILOUETTE OF THE FILM ICON
Count:VARIES A BIT ANYWHERE FROM 6-8
Quality:7.8-DAMN CLOSE TO THEM BEST BUYS,SLIGHTLY DIFFRENT IN TASTE &CONSISTENCY BUT NOT BY MUCH 
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stampRISTINE
Other Comments:


----------



## sinnomngrl

oh and another thing:If its seemed espicially hot in Newark, this may be part of the reason:They are filming a  cop-esque show in Newark called "DEA".Filming began in OCT.Season Premiere Feb 10th on SpikeTv. Read full article :

http://www.nj.com/entertainment/tv/index.ssf/2009/01/sepinwall_on_tv_dea_shooting_i.html


----------



## alteknj

Lacey is right. Jersey bags are generally all the same size, different prices. Just depends on how much the dealer sells them for. _We dont need to know wat u had written here._  But on the whole whether it be $5 bags or $8 bags, it's all the same shit.

Phrozen: On the subject of them Philly bags. It's so weird how close Philly is to Jersey markets yet they got their own thing going on. I'm guessing the rule of 13 in a bundle is a known all over Philly? So if I went to a spot and wanted a traditional Jersey bundle which is 10 bags I'd have to pay $10 x 10 bags = $100. $100 for 10 bags? When you said I could probably drop another $10 and get the bundle discount and get the extra 3. Is that how it generally works? Because buying 8 bags in Philly would be $80 and that is a traditional Jersey bundle right there. I guess the guys in Philly really keep it on lock. Such a weird number for a bundle 13. How does buying bricks work? Do guys even sell bricks? 5 bundles = 50 bags in Jersey term. Would it be 5 bundles of 13 bags in Philly? I'm not getting this Philly market.

_lacey_


----------



## phr

So you guys really get no bundle discount then. If you get 10 for $70... Ok, got it.


alteknj: Yeah, if you have $100, you're getting 10. (Unless you know the guy, obviously.) A bundle is understood to be 13 bags for 110, but it can vary since as mentioned earlier, there are tons of different people selling different stamps. It's best to ask how much and how many for a bundle, but if it's costing more than 110 for 13, you're getting ripped.

Bricks aren't normally sold by street level dealers, and most won't even know what they are. They typically get a set amount of bags for a set price, for example 14 bags for $90. If they sell them all for 10 each, they just made 50 dollars profit, etc. If you're trying to buy multiple bundles, i.e. bricks, you typically have more room to negotiate a price. Your best bet is to get a better connection than a street level dealer if you want to buy multiple bundles or even grams. (Grams aren't sold on the street, just glassine bags.)


----------



## alteknj

phrozen said:


> So you guys really get no bundle discount then. If you get 10 for $70... Ok, got it.
> 
> 
> alteknj: Yeah, if you have $100, you're getting 10. (Unless you know the guy, obviously.) A bundle is understood to be 13 bags for 110, but it can vary since as mentioned earlier, there are tons of different people selling different stamps. It's best to ask how much and how many for a bundle, but if it's costing more than 110 for 13, you're getting ripped.
> 
> Bricks aren't normally sold by street level dealers, and most won't even know what they are. They typically get a set amount of bags for a set price, for example 14 bags for $90. If they sell them all for 10 each, they just made 50 dollars profit, etc. If you're trying to buy multiple bundles, i.e. bricks, you typically have more room to negotiate a price. Your best bet is to get a better connection than a street level dealer if you want to buy multiple bundles or even grams. (Grams aren't sold on the street, just glassine bags.)




Seems like Philly markets, while being just as open air as Jersey, aren't good for random copping. At least in Jersey you know by the spots the price per bag. It's always set by dealer. Of course knowing dealers might yield you discounts when buying bricks and typical shit like that. But if your copping in Philly you really want to get some connects then. Such a weird market. I'm not dissing on Philly. Seems pretty cool how it works down there. The fact that you can get some better deals than Jersey works for me. And I would assume buying grams wouldn't be out of the question either if you know someone. That shit is virtually non-existant in NJ. I knew a guy but you had to buy 10. Other than that, never heard of anyone buying grams in Jersey.


----------



## phr

It's a little different, but not as unusual as Baltimore's market, them having "raw" and "scramble."


Everyone uses the same price, 10 per bag, but the bundle dis/count can vary sometimes.


----------



## xxkcxx

^ Chicago too, but cheaper.

$10/bag, or you get 13 for $100.  Some guys will do 14 for $110 or 15 for $120 though.  But the $100 is pretty standard for the jab here.

I actually have one dude who does the 13 for $110 and I always thought that was weird.  Maybe he's originally from Philly, lol.


----------



## wuweezy

i was asking if there were nickel bags bcuz some bags vary so much in quanity its ridic.. also my dealer said there were 5$ bags a min ago but he didnt know if they still sold them.. anyway copped a bun of therapy and it was on some diff shit tasted like medicine prob laced wit fent lol..  i keep failing my drug tests and running outta excuses prob gonna cool out for a min


----------



## DubCity23

wuweezy said:


> i was asking if there were nickel bags bcuz some bags vary so much in quanity its ridic.. also my dealer said there were 5$ bags a min ago but he didnt know if they still sold them.. anyway copped a bun of therapy and it was on some diff shit tasted like medicine prob laced wit fent lol..  i keep failing my drug tests and running outta excuses prob gonna cool out for a min



How do the notorious bags compare to other shit you get ? Just curious because those are the best we've ever had around here.


----------



## wuweezy

Never tried that peticular stamp sounds bangin tho... my copping history snd experience w/ diff diesel in the last year goes as follows: was going to alabama projects which got shut the fuck down so met this cat over the net that lived rite near the hood and had a semi decent connec so i was fuckin wit him getting buns delivered for a buck of ok stuff then i started working in newark and met this dude that worked close by and he always had ok but skimp and i still deal w him from time to time then one day when dude didnt have nothin i was sick as fuck and said fuck it im gonna ride around and find somefucking body which turned out to be a great thing cuz i met my current dealer which has straight fire for the loW


----------



## PureLife

^ Thats usually how it goes. Someone down there is always selling something better, and for a smaller price. Maybe thats why it took forever to get off  d? Its just too easy in NJ.


----------



## wuweezy

so i show my skimp guy how fat the other bags i get are and i guess he felt some kind of way and calls me a couple hours later like yo these death certificates are shittin on your therepys so im like bet got me 4 and there pretty fat well see..


----------



## mmmCHRISx

Everyone else said the death certificates were fucking banginnn, and maby theylll be fat too, so you will give him your buisness ^^^^^^^


----------



## jtbrick

Got that green PRESIDENT yesterday after not havin it for bout 2 weeks and its definitely good. Kills the other shit I've been gettin lately namely the no graphic Recessions, Ether, Greenlight, Inauguration Day, etc....

Also finally got some DEATH CERTIFICATE. Shit is also nice. I wouldn't say they are fat as the President bags are actually fatter. Quality-wise Death Certificate is good, like 7.5-8. Presidnt is also 7.5-8.

While Death Certificte is definitely official, it is not the same as Death Sentence from the summer.


----------



## alteknj

LMAO and AMAZING bags both red inked out of Jersey City are fire!!! The LMAOS are fatter and so good. The Amazings are right behind them. Best shit I have had in weeks.


----------



## Tech User

all summer, first the Hellboys prnted in dark red almost purple then printed in pink then those Rolexes in white bag/ w green writing and pic of lrg 5pt. crown
and the red Death Sentences were around then all the sudden they were gone! which were all better than average

After that the Vein Killers in white bag/ w purple writing and pic of syringe and then all the sudden came the fire: Step Brothers in whitebag wih red writing


----------



## DubCity23

Stamp - War Zone Red 

count - 9 almost full

quality - 9.5 fucking fire 

3 bags had me drooling on my computer then i snapped out of it.

I was gonnave save my next 2 for today but instead i did them with in the next 2 hours... completely blacked out. Went to nod out.. and wanted to wake up in about 15 and smoke a cig. Woke up at 8 this morning hahaha.


----------



## PureLife

Does anyone remember the Victoria Secret bags? They were pink bags with glitter letters? This was from Newark


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: "PUSH"

Quantity: 7/10.. Better than what Ive been seeing. Also from a diff. source.

Quality: Probably gotta give it about a 9. This shit is fire.



EDIT: THEY ARENT A 9, I WAS JUST SICK FOR A FEW DAYS HAHA.

I'LL GIVE EM A 7??


----------



## jtbrick

One of my guys has PUSH.......guess I gotta try it.

Had some two-tone shit other day called GOT TO HAVE IT


name : GOT TO HAVE IT
stamp color: red and green 2-tone
graphic: none
quantity: 5
quality: 5/6


----------



## Khadijah

alteknj said:


> LMAO and AMAZING bags both red inked out of Jersey City are fire!!! The LMAOS are fatter and so good. The Amazings are right behind them. Best shit I have had in weeks.



I was gettin green Amazings back in November n december. Definately fire shit. I broke thru 8mg of suboxone that I had took less than a hour before the shot, with a 2 bag shot. Damn! Funny to see that name again. dont kno if its the same but i kno the ones i had was fire aswell.

anybody seen 'groove'...Eh so-so shit....that was the most recent I seen..


----------



## woodandink

Got Top Secrets and Hello Brooklyns.  Have yet to try either. From what I read here though, Top Secret was either fucking trash or amazing. Don't know shit about Hello Brooklyn.

(From Jersey City btw)


----------



## woodandink

Top Secret bags have decent count but are of horrible quality.


----------



## wuweezy

sucking my fuckking dick off 4 star legend ssome potent ass shit highly roccomend


----------



## wuweezy

bout to go see whats good rite now... yo listen to what my dumb ass does yest cop a G of raw thinking its cook up im firing up dimes with little to no effect finally with one tiny bump left im like lemme try a line sure enough it was powder.. fire at that wow


----------



## McFly

You Jersey folks sound well lucky man.


----------



## okterrific

Hey i just copped some decent bags today in p-town, they are pretty good I was noddding off 2 bags. The funny thing is that the stamp was called shoprite, It is a pretty ironic name for a stamp i think. Its my favorite supermarket, but these bags are  not my favorite dope, the bags could be a lil bigger, but the quaility was alright!!

name: Shop Rite

color: multi color- red and purple stamp

graphic: shoprite logo with the shopping cart

quanity: 5-6 (avg)

quality: 6/7 (decent only)


----------



## woodandink

Actually I'm gonna change my opinion...Top Secret bags are decent in terms of quality.


----------



## woodandink

Hello Brooklyn bags = awesome. Nice count and potent.


----------



## MrSn0w

name: Gray Goose

color: Black stamp

graphic: Black googe stamp

quanity: 5-6 (avg)

quality: 5-6 (avg)


----------



## woodandink

MrSn0w said:


> name: Gray Goose
> 
> color: Black stamp
> 
> graphic: Black googe stamp
> 
> quanity: 5-6 (avg)
> 
> quality: 5-6 (avg)



What city in NJ do you cop in?


----------



## MrSn0w

is it ok to name town where i got the bags from?  There are two cities i go to and sometimes the stamps are the same but its diffrent stuff.  Dont want to brake any rules on my first day...


----------



## MrSn0w

those were from newark but i do go to ap i live down the shore


----------



## woodandink

Naming cities is fine, just no specifics.

And ah okay, I know people who have gotten those stamps in Newark, IIRC.


----------



## DubCity23

Jersey seems like junkie paradise damn. Do people usually start in highschool? Is it openly talked about and just like common ? shits crazy


----------



## woodandink

DubCity23 said:


> Jersey seems like junkie paradise damn. Do people usually start in highschool? Is it openly talked about and just like common ? shits crazy



Not really. In my town and old high school (of about 2,000 people total during my senior year) not one person I've ever spoken to had tried heroin. From my understanding the moderately wealthy suburbs of NJ have a ton of kids smoking pot and using psychedelics, like my hometown. Other, richer towns had kids using coke because they could afford it.

Obviously the poorer towns had more drug use but I can't really comment on the specifics.


----------



## saveyour

DubCity23 said:


> Jersey seems like junkie paradise damn. Do people usually start in highschool? Is it openly talked about and just like common ? shits crazy


it's not really openly talked about here, there's still a stigma attached to heroin (for better or worse) but most people choose to keep their usage private if they can. and everyone i know who iv'd dope in highschool dropped out asap heh

i don't use personally, but i have a few good friends who do and i can say where i live (in central jersey) i never heard of anyone selling heroin locally out here in suburbia until i was about 21. i know their are dealers out this way but it's not advertised commonly like pills, weed & coke is.

but yeah i'd say some cities are a junkie's dream lol alantic city, patterson, newark, etc.


----------



## JerZfirE

okterrific said:


> The funny thing is that the stamp was called shoprite




Haha I worked at Shoprite.

Anyway....

I finally copped some of those Death Certificates about a 1/2 hour ago.

Shit is definitely some good dope. Could be a little fatter tho IMO.

The stamp and tape job was perfect though I must say.


----------



## okterrific

Its a new day picked up a new stamp today in p-town, these bags were terrific you should definalty keep a eye out for these, get them while you can they are real good and you catch a good nod from a little bit of it it exactly makes you feel like you should from good dope. These good bags make it hard for me to stop using dope, everytime i say this is the last time some banging bags come around that i have to have.LOL

name: HEAVY HITTER


color: RED STAMP

graphic:none

quanity: 6-7

quality: 7-8


----------



## alteknj

DubCity23 said:


> Jersey seems like junkie paradise damn. Do people usually start in highschool? Is it openly talked about and just like common ? shits crazy



Didn't know one kid in my high school that did or even tried heroin. I knew one guy around town he was like 28 and the local town junkie. (This is a middle to upper class small New Jersey town). One friend I know (The one who got me into dope was like 17 when he started -- dropped out of high school). I was using oxys in HS, but nobody else really did. Everyone smoked pot and did mushrooms and ecstasy. And even the latters were big things.

After high school, not in college mind you, people I knew from high school started coming out of the wood work. I started using when I was 20. Everyone else I know (which consists of like 5-6 people from my high school) started a year later, mostly through me or other people. A lot of kids are very scared of copping in the hood or projects so they rely on me or others to do the copping for them. Typical NJ suburban shit. Met one kid in college (NJ college) who was an ex-addict and still uses time to time. Other than that maybe a handful of kids who have experimented. I get around and meet a lot of people and drug users. Heroin is very sheltered and not talked about openly in NJ. If people are using you got to be smart to figure it out yourself, nobody likes talking about it to strangers (that may or may not use). But when you find a new buddy that uses, everything is cool and sharing openly between each other can happen.


----------



## Carl Landrover

alteknj said:


> After high school, not in college mind you, people I knew from high school started coming out of the wood work. I started using when I was 20. Everyone else I know (which consists of like 5-6 people from my high school) started a year later, mostly through me or other people. A lot of kids are very scared of copping in the hood or projects so they rely on me or others to do the copping for them. Typical NJ suburban shit. Met one kid in college (NJ college) who was an ex-addict and still uses time to time. Other than that maybe a handful of kids who have experimented. I get around and meet a lot of people and drug users. Heroin is very sheltered and not talked about openly in NJ. If people are using you got to be smart to figure it out yourself, nobody likes talking about it to strangers (that may or may not use). But when you find a new buddy that uses, everything is cool and sharing openly between each other can happen.



Pretty much exact same way here in Connecticut. Maybe 1 person tries it in HS, come college though, everyone starts up, a lot of people you wouldn't even expect.

When you're in the scene, it's surprising finding out how many other people are in it as well. You just don't really know otherwise.

Unless someone is a close friend, they don't know I used H. I'm sure I've met a number of people who also like to get smacked out, but it's just not something you're openly going to talk about.


----------



## coastin

Stamp : Eso Ehh
Bag color, white
shape rectangular
product color: tan
Quality: 1-10   id rate it a 7

Location, Bronx NY


----------



## coastin

Stamp: Grand Slam
Bag color: white
bag shape: rectangular
product color: Brown
quality 1-10  id  rate it a 10, numerous people have od' on this so if you come by it, dont shoot it, snort it first and see how you like it

Location: Bronx


----------



## coastin

Stamp: Great White
Bag color: white
shape: square
Product color. white with a hint of tan
quality- 1- 10     4.5    cut up

Location: Bronx


----------



## coastin

Stamp: Full Count
bag color: blue
shape: square
product color: white with a bit of tan
quality:1 -  10      give it a 5.
location: Bronx


----------



## j3rzy d3vil

white bags, red stamp.  i think it said "percussion"
quality 4
quantity 3
newark


----------



## xxkcxx

DubCity23 said:


> Do people usually start in highschool? Is it openly talked about and just like common ? shits crazy



I think this would make a good thread on its own.

I'm in Chicago-area (suburbs) and when I was in high school I didn't even know people really did heroin.  I thought it was just for bums/people in movies.

Honestly, I still don't know anyone who does it except for friends of the guy who introduced me to it, but I don't really talk to anyone from high school.


----------



## NNJprincess

24/7 (Green Stamp)
Count -8
Quality - 6
Tastes nasty burns the shit out of my nose
Newark

Hot Dog (Green writing with a dog w/flames)
Count - 6
Quality -8
Newark

Passion (red Stamp)
Count -5
Quality -4
Newark


----------



## jtbrick

NNJprincess said:


> 24/7 (Green Stamp)
> 
> Hot Dog (Green writing with a dog w/flames)
> Count - 6
> Quality -8
> Newark



That stamp name made me laugh. When I first started coppin in Newark that was what all the look-outs yelled when cops where rollin.

HHHOT - DOG !!!

And everbody would fuckin scramble....

Still used now in Newark but not as much.


----------



## alteknj

Got some fire today in Jersey City.

Stamp - red inked "DIABLO" with a picture of a devil head or it might even be a loose graphic of the Diablo from the Blizzard series. With the horns and everything.

Count - 7
Quality - 8


----------



## NNJprincess

alteknj said:


> Got some fire today in Jersey City.
> 
> Stamp - red inked "DIABLO" with a picture of a devil head or it might even be a loose graphic of the Diablo from the Blizzard series. With the horns and everything.
> 
> Count - 7
> Quality - 8



Had that Diablo in the late summer in Newark it was fire.


----------



## JerZfirE

Got them STAR LEGENDS again from Brick City. Im pretty happy about it.


----------



## jtbrick

Still haven't seen the Star Legends.......got the green PRESIDENT again yesterday....its a solid 7.5/maybe 8.


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* NAH NAH

*Color:* White bag, purple stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* None

*Count:* Very good, fat bags, 8.8

*Quality:* Quality, nodded out quite a bit that night 8.1

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Nice tape job, nice bags, clear stamp. Only bought 3, one wasn't stamped at all.

*Other Comments:* Quality bags for sure. Very impressed for just getting it off some random guy in the street.


----------



## Molly2944

I was doing bags from Nj called Grey Goose. Has anyone heard anything about that and your rating on it. I would rate it 5/10.


----------



## JerZfirE

^^^^^^





MrSn0w said:


> name: Gray Goose
> 
> color: Black stamp
> 
> graphic: Black googe stamp
> 
> quanity: 5-6 (avg)
> 
> quality: 5-6 (avg)


----------



## Molly2944

Just did this stuff called soul food

quality 1

quantity 5


this stuff sucks stay away even if dope sick


----------



## JerZfirE

Got them THERAPY bags for the first time today. Pretty good shit.

Come to think of it, Ive been doin dope for six months now and Ive never had shitty stuff.

Thank God for New Jersey haha.


----------



## JerZfirE

Molly2944 said:


> Just did this stuff called soul food
> 
> quality 1
> 
> quantity 5
> 
> 
> this stuff sucks stay away even if dope sick




Damn thats rough..


----------



## njevad

JerZfirE said:


> Got them THERAPY bags for the first time today. Pretty good shit.
> 
> Come to think of it, Ive been doin dope for six months now and Ive never had shitty stuff.
> 
> Thank God for New Jersey haha.



Maybe your tolerance ain't up to par as everyone else's.

Although I've seen/ read the stamps you been gettin' and it seems like you are on the right track for the fire diesel.


----------



## alteknj

Two different stamps, two different cities. Hehe.

Today we have, introducing first weighing .1 gram, from Jersey City, New Jersey...

PLAYBOY (with the playboy bunny logo of course) 
Quality - 8
Quantity - 8

And in the other corner, weighing in at around .1 gram as well, from Newark, New Jersey...

NEW ERA (with a picture of something I can't make out, looks like a train or couch or something. No idea) 
Quality - 8
Quantity - 7

It's gonna be a hell of a fight, ladies and gentleman!

Both stamps are excellent. On the money New Jersey fire dope. Can't be disappointed like someone above said. Haven't got anything shitty in a long time.


----------



## the_ketaman

I wish we had stamps in Oz, we only have $50 0.1g caps here and you could get anything ranging from a cap that would kill 2 non tolerant users or a cap with a cig butt stuffed inside. 

At least with stamps, kinda like pills you can almost determine what you have and discuss it on here but its not like you can discuss caps coz theyre all the same.

Keep safe guys, glad to hear your getting some good stuff over there. Im not sure of the quality up here hopefully I will in a few days.


----------



## LiquidICE

Stamp: Morphine
Color: Purple
Graphic: Skull and Crossbones
Quality: Decent/Average
Neatness: Extremely easy to open and taped well and neatly folded.
Quantity: Fairly large, more than the average bag.
Overall: I was expecting something decent but was pleasantyly surprised when they turned out to be mutha f'ing FIRE. I only had to do a 2 bag shot to get my rocks off and i mean off.


----------



## Molly2944

All of our stuff come paterson but my bf would kill me if he found out I was on this site raiting stuff because he would be scared that heat could come from this list but I told him that know one says where or who they get things from so he can calm down. We get our stuff from P town in pretty good quantity but like I said I have been doing this stuff called Grey goose for awhile and then it has been black diamond which sucked, then it was blood sport that was better and now I got this horrible stuff calld soul food I am hoping later today We get something new.


----------



## okterrific

Hey Its a new day, Copped sum new decent stamps, from P-town,

Stamp:Mr  Morphine
Color: Purple
Graphic: Skull and Crossbones
Quality: Decent/Average* 8-9
Neatness: Very neatly packaged
Quantity: Very large, almost the largest seen recently*9-10
Overall: These stamps kick ass they are definalty FIRE ass dope, try to get your hands on these you will not be disappointed, THIS IS SOME OF THE BEST DOPE I HAVE HAD THIS WINTER!!! GET THEM WHILE THERE OUT THERE!!!

Stamp:GREEN LIGHT
Color: GREEN
Graphic: Traffic Light Signal
Quality: Decent Caught quite a decent NOD from 2 bags*6-7
Neatness: Some of them the tape job sucked, sum were extra neat
Quantity: Had a decent amount, happy about the count* 7-8
Overall: These are good and the dope is the right texture and color, if you come by these def get them you will be happy with what you get and it will be your moneys worth.


----------



## okterrific

LiquidICE said:


> Stamp: Morphine
> Color: Purple
> Graphic: Skull and Crossbones
> Quality: Decent/Average
> Neatness: Extremely easy to open and taped well and neatly folded.
> Quantity: Fairly large, more than the average bag.
> Overall: I was expecting something decent but was pleasantyly surprised when they turned out to be mutha f'ing FIRE. I only had to do a 2 bag shot to get my rocks off and i mean off.


Are you sure the stamp was not called MR Morphine?? or was it just plain morphine???


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ it was probably MR Morphine if both of you posted pretty much the same thing.


----------



## NNJprincess

JerZfirE said:


> ^^ it was probably MR Morphine if both of you posted pretty much the same thing.


 
Damn, wish I could get my hands on that

Geico (Green Stamp)
Quality: 4/5
Quantity: 4/5 Just decent

Ether (Green Stamp)
Quality: 7/8
Quantity: 7/8 
Real good 

Shop rite (Mulit colored stamp w/shopping cart)
Quality: 6/7
Quantity: 5/6 
Smaller bags but good dope.


----------



## okterrific

HEY, after getting thos terrific mr morphine bags earlier this morning, i decide to go back and try to cope some more of the same tonite, i didnt get the mr morphines agaain but i go the PUSH bags, they are the same shit just a difftrent stamp.

Stamp: PUSH
Color: Purple
Graphic: NO GRAHPIC
Quality: AMAZING -8-9
Neatness:VERY NICELY PACKAGED THEY DEF TOOK THEIR TIME TAPING THESE
Quantity: 9-10 VERY LARGE, HAS ALOT IN THEM, AND SMELLS AND TASTES EXCELLENT!!!
Overall: THESE BAGS ARE THE SAME AS THE MR MORPHINE BAGS I FEEL AND ASSUME, THE DOPE TEXTURE AND TASTE IS EXACTLY THE SAME, THESE BAGS ALSO KICK ASS, YOU SHOULD TRY TO GET ETHIER THE MR MORPHINE OR THE PUSH STAMP BAGS, THEY ARE FOR SURE THE BEST DOPE IVE HAD IN A WHILE AND PROB SOME OF THE BEST SHIT GOING AROUND P-TOWN AT THE MOMENT, DONT MISS OUT GET THIS AND STOCK UP WHILE YOU CAN


----------



## okterrific

NNJPRINCESS^^^^^^hey i had those multi color  shoprite bags also a few days ago, i felt they were good bags the count could be better but the dope was good and got me feeling nice like it should!!


----------



## DexterRX

what a great thread. born and raised in jersey so i'm glad i stumbled upon this site. hope to have some contributions to the board soon.


----------



## Molly2944

So which city is it in New Jersey?? Has anyone tried something called Silent Hill?? Are the Therapy, death Certificate, President, Mr Morphine, New Era bags from Brick City or P-Town.


----------



## okterrific

Hey I know that the President and Mr Morphine are both from P-Town. The other two could be also but not sure since havent come across those yet.


----------



## alteknj

Molly2944 said:


> So which city is it in New Jersey?? Has anyone tried something called Silent Hill?? Are the Therapy, death Certificate, President, Mr Morphine, New Era bags from Brick City or P-Town.



"And in the other corner, weighing in at around .1 gram as well, from Newark, New Jersey...

NEW ERA (with a picture of something I can't make out, looks like a train or couch or something. No idea)
Quality - 8
Quantity - 7"


----------



## alteknj

the_ketaman said:


> I wish we had stamps in Oz, we only have $50 0.1g caps here and you could get anything ranging from a cap that would kill 2 non tolerant users or a cap with a cig butt stuffed inside.
> 
> At least with stamps, kinda like pills you can almost determine what you have and discuss it on here but its not like you can discuss caps coz theyre all the same.
> 
> Keep safe guys, glad to hear your getting some good stuff over there. Im not sure of the quality up here hopefully I will in a few days.



Australia, wow... I always wondered how drug users on the streets survived there, let alone casual drug users. I know no price discussion. But the prices for heroin are like 10x and cocaine is like 5-7x for what it is worth in an average US market. I don't even know about methamphetamine, prescription pills, ketamine, ecstasy (I heard prices for ecstasy are outrageous as well). Does crack even exist there?

You would think you guys would have plenty of cheap, potent heroin being in CLOSE proximity to SE Asia and also not too far from SW Asia. What do you guys do over there? Are there things we Americans don't know about? Like if I casually wanted to party for a night, I'd be spending like $1000 where I can spend $100 in the US. What the fuck?


----------



## lilmafia4o1

dude i need some fire shit like that in prov. you dont come across stamped bags to much mostly just in little sandwhich baggies or w.e. the dope game fell off around here its fuckin wack i need a new connect my steady guy got garbage for the past 3months itz fuckin sicknenin


----------



## JerZfirE

alteknj said:


> NEW ERA (with a picture of something I can't make out, looks like a train or couch or something. No idea)



It probably the New Era logo on the side of a fitted hat.

Its like a waving American flag with an "n" where the stars go.

Its probably just a shitty stamp job.


----------



## alteknj

JerZfirE said:


> It probably the New Era logo on the side of a fitted hat.
> 
> Its like a waving American flag with an "n" where the stars go.
> 
> Its probably just a shitty stamp job.



Yea I was looking at my fitted today. Noticed the New Era logo and symbol and it was it. I was like holy fuck! Shitty job indeed.


----------



## sayanything42

got Power Ball's today (green) .. id rate them as average .. 5/10
id say the better bags that ive been gettin are blue Hustle n Flow's.. they're the only good things ive been gettin


----------



## jtbrick

Not to be a dick but i think people are throwing out 8s and 9s a little too freely in the quality department. I know its subjective  and we all have different  tolerances but this is the rating system I use. Y'all can give your feedback good or bad.

Once again, its all subjective but IMO this is how I rate diesel:

*0* Bunk shit, not even real
*1-2* shit is garbage, barely gets you off of Empty
*3-4* gets u off of E with just mild high
*5-6* average everyday dope....not bad, does the job but wouldn't get me hard thinking about it
*7-8* real good shit, definitely better than your average batch and ur happy to get it
*8.5-9* this shit is fire dope that don't come across everyday. gets you real fucked up every time
*9-9.5* Absolute smoker! This about equals the best shit you've ever had and you'll remember the name of this dope for yrs. You'd gladly pay extra for this shit.
*10* Mythical high you could never get unless u got it straight off the plane from Colombia


----------



## jtbrick

FINALLY got those Star Legends and that shit is OFFICIAL

Stamp Name: STAR LEGEND

Color: green stamp

Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): STAR in big block letters with a star thru the A and Legend written in script under it

Count: Varies from 4-7

Quality: legitimate 8

Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Folded & taped real sloppy......stamps are very smudged too

Other Comments: others have rated it high and I fully agree. Got that great dope taste and smell and after I did a couple hits my wooly dick got hard!


----------



## missyKO

does anyone know the deal with those textured bags? no matter the stamp, it's constantly shitty.


----------



## Mind-Melt

stamps are cool and stuff, but i'm happy getting grams in a plastic ziploc. I'd get annoyed working with such small amounts in a bunch of little glassine bags. 

think of the environment people!


----------



## Molly2944

Silent Hill

White bag red letters

quality 8

quantity 6

Real good has anyone else heard or tried this??


----------



## mmmCHRISx

I agree, 8 and 9'd are getting thrown around too much, and people that are snorting their dope at that.

Is there a stamp molly?


----------



## Too many doses

To a nontolerant person your 4 might be a 9 to them, that's why the people who said you should also say your tolerance as a gauge are right. I've never gotten stamps but here in Florida I've never gotten a 9.5 or 10 bag that would be strait noncut dope which unless you really know what's up is basically mytical. BTW I love this thread it's good to see good dope flooding the streets. On a side not how do you guys feel about the new DEA show, I'd be pissed seeing bricks of dope going into the pigs hands here.


----------



## DubCity23

If you were put in his position and could take a few oxys without causing any harm i bet you would do it. Now ... if his dad is strugglin at the end of the month then thats fucked up.


----------



## missyKO

Stamp Name: Therapy

Color: red

Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): none

Quantity: 7

Quality: 7.5(on high tolerance)

Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: not too sloppy, stamp thick and dark on most bags

Other Comments: at first i asked dude for more of star legend bc i was pretty happy with it and i didn't want therapy cause the quantity was low the last time. so far these are packed generously and less today is more for tomw! also, my guy told me that they're getting lots of calls for therapy over star legend so if you can get this give it a go

keep safe everyone


----------



## bobsaget123

*therapy pic*

hooray for pictures


----------



## phr

Keep it on topic, please.


----------



## Khadijah

....Now I am seeing a lot of stamps here getting rated at 6 and 7's meaning, good dope, a little above average, nice and solid, does the trick, happy to get em, not like you hit the jackpot but youd be satisfied to have them. And these stamps that most ppl are rating, 6 and 7, i personally feel is more like a 4.5-5 meaning they are only just OK to me. So my point is that I got slightly higher standards becuz of my tolerance (7-8 bags in one shot for a decent rush, not the "OMG im gonna nod out right here with my cigarette in my lap burning me and i dont even notice" kind of rush.)

Well these top 10's I got, man they are blowin my usual ish out the water. Like i said, i gotta do at least 7 for a actual 'high' not just a get well shot, well i did a 4 bag shot of these and DAMN i caught a serious rush! I was suprised as fuck, And these bags are fat as hell too.

I would say

Green stamp, TOP 10 in block letters all caps, with 2 hands holding up all 5 fingers
Quality - a solid 7.5
Quanity - 8

Look out for em dont miss they are very nice to find i m very happy with these. I was getting solid consistent shit but from the constant use it started to seem to be not enough like i just couldnt break thru and catch a great high with the dope i was getting. and those are bags that yall are rating 7's for example



> Stamp:GREEN LIGHT
> Color: GREEN
> Graphic: Traffic Light Signal
> Quality: Decent Caught quite a decent NOD from 2 bags*6-7
> Neatness: Some of them the tape job sucked, sum were extra neat
> Quantity: Had a decent amount, happy about the count* 7-8
> Overall: These are good and the dope is the right texture and color, if you come by these def get them you will be happy with what you get and it will be your moneys worth.



I was gettin them greenlights for a minute, I didnt like them i was real tired of em after a while. TO me I would rate these green lights a 5. So I am rating these top 10 bags as a 7.5, so take wat you want out of that, it means that if i think they are good and it takes alot to impress me, that if you get them you gonna be very happy cuz if im happy when dont nothing please me, then its mos definately gonna get you happy. if that makes sense. im half asleep n hung over as shit from a long night so hope that got my point across.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

DubCity23 said:


> If you were put in his position and could take a few oxys without causing any harm i bet you would do it. Now ... if his dad is strugglin at the end of the month then thats fucked up.



Exactly. Even if he has copious amounts, I never take too many, most i actually find in the carpet and couches!

Hes never ran out early, he actually has full bottles saved from previous scripts, haha.


----------



## Molly2944

It is just a bag with red letters that say silent hill. Yes I do to agree with the other members that the high numbers are being thrown around way to much. I do think that your tolerance has a lot to do with it as well. Also the amount of time you have been using. Like I only have been using for about 8 years so there are people that I know that have been using a lot longer than me and they tell me that 15-20 yrs ago that the dope was so much better and stronger like back in the days of American Gangster. Anyway if one bag gives me a good high then it is pretty good because it always takes me two so that is another one of my ways of testing it for quality.


----------



## Molly2944

Jt Brick,
Are the Star Legends and Therapy in Paterson??


----------



## missyKO

VIRUS

Green Stamp, 'Virus" under nuclear radiation symbol

Quality: 1

Quantity: 2

Such a waste, obviously cheap stock, no amount will give even slight relief. don't waste your money


----------



## amblerg

North philly, kensington, all over philly

All blue bags

we had 'WHITE MAGIC' black ink
just letters, no logo
was decent

this weird ass stamp that looked like a statue or monument
the d boy said it was a skeleton praying
little below average quality n count

Black guns, just a picture of a pistol, no words
shit was average


----------



## Khadijah

Guys please stop with the off topic shit. Some posts been removed. This thread is for discussion of dope stamps, it aint the NJ dopefeen social thread lol. Remember wat this thread is here for and lets not talk about other shit...for example, avoid anything that AINT about heroin stamps....


----------



## ToxicFerret

lacey k said:


> Guys please stop with the off topic shit. Some posts been removed. This thread is for discussion of dope stamps, it aint the NJ dopefeen social thread lol. Remember wat this thread is here for and lets not talk about other shit...for example, avoid anything that AINT about heroin stamps....



Definitely need that thread to exist then.

On topic though, I think it's a shame there's not really any way to identify bags in the rest of the country, since source discussion is not allowed.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Does anywhere out of the northeast even operate with stamps?

I'm talking primarily deal with stamps too, not the odd dealer or purchase where you actually get stamps.

I've never gotten anything except for the wax bags. Occassionally they'll just be the bags with no stamp on it, but never gotten it packaged any other way.




To stay on topic:

I never mentioned these from the second to last time I picked up, a couple weeks ago now.

*Stamp Name:* HEADBANGER

*Color:* White bag, green/black?

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* Weird picture of 2 heads smashing together

*Count:* 7.5

*Quality:* 8.7 (at least!) These were the best I'd seen in the last few months....probably since I had those "METH POWERS" over the summer. 

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Nice and neat packaging, clear stamp

*Other Comments:* This was the last time I picked up with Dope Boy. He was going to pick up another bun of it, so he sold me 2 of the bags he had and then was going to get me my other bags. He ended up getting much crappier bags and was a pissy little bitch until I traded him back one of the Headbanger bags for the crappier bags. 

This pissed me off so it kind of ruined the experience, which made it all the more frustrating because that one bag was sooo much more potent than the others.


----------



## xxkcxx

ToxicFerret said:


> On topic though, I think it's a shame there's not really any way to identify bags in the rest of the country, since source discussion is not allowed.





Carl Landrover said:


> ^
> Does anywhere out of the northeast even operate with stamps?



I too don't really get why this is all Jersey and stamp bags.  I mean, other people in other areas do a lot of dope and would like to know what people think of the shit they get.

Idk, I just wish I could hear what some people in chi-town think of their connections.


----------



## Molly2944

Ok Lacey I hope I am not one of the ones that you deleted the posts. My posts I thought did have to do with stamps. Is it ok to ask about certain stamps and if people have tried them and what area they are in without being too specific??


----------



## Molly2944

Carl Landrover said:


> ^
> Does anywhere out of the northeast even operate with stamps?
> 
> I'm talking primarily deal with stamps too, not the odd dealer or purchase where you actually get stamps.
> 
> I've never gotten anything except for the wax bags. Occassionally they'll just be the bags with no stamp on it, but never gotten it packaged any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl I always have gotten dope in stamp bags like you but one day last week I got the stuff loose that meausred out to a gram. It was fire too. I hope that this is not too off topic. I was just answering a stamp question sort of LOL!!


----------



## PureLife

stamp: WANTED

color: red

rate: I'd say a 5, it did the trick. 


for the pirice, which by the ways $5 a fold and $45 a bun. you cant fucking beat it,


----------



## alteknj

I've been getting these PLAYBOY bags the last week or so. It's got the playboy bunny logo on it obviously too. Absolutely amazing stuff. My guy never ever brags about the quality of his dope, but he did with this stamp and it's honestly very very good. Count is average NJ bag. Quality is amazing. Definitely above average. Worth it if you can find them! Jersey City, NJ!  (Been very hot too lately with the narcotics squads making busts, arrests and raiding again. Be careful out there!)


----------



## alteknj

On the subject of stamp bags packaging and packaging in different parts of the country. Some people are lucky to have their dope packaged more than one way. When you can only buy pre-packaged bags, bundles (10 bags) or bricks (50 bags) that's cool, especially if the price is right, but some of you guys that don't get stamp bags can buy grams or fingers (I think that's 10 grams?) and other ways which I think is cool. I would love to cop a gram of heroin, but that doesn't happen in New Jersey. Not at the low level dealing/copping. People that are able to get grams: is it pre-cut? or is it "raw"? I knew a dude from Chicago who said he used to get grams of raw heroin and cut it himself with some sleeping aid and make doses for himself like that. Seems interesting and cool. Anyone?


----------



## Khadijah

Man, you gotta stop sayin that ish that buying grams dont happen in jersey. It does, just not alot, and you aint got to be some high up super connected distributor to get it. unless in my life i was far higher up in the chain than i realized at the time, your statement aint exactly on point. Plus look at the poster Molly2499 that just posted right up there. Shes from jersey and she just posted about gettin a gram right here on this page, shit. sure she could be lyin any of us could. my only point is while that you dont just go up to a random spot and be able to cop a g, you definately can get ahold of one or some if you pay attention and talk to the right people...this is somethin that i aint got the ability to get now but all i am sayin is that in another life in the past i knew someone with access to that and he wasnt no crazy drug lord or nothin.


----------



## Molly2944

Lacey I live in upstate NY not Jersey. Someone actually that I know called me about this stuff that came loose I don't even know where it came from. But anyway I did not cop it on the street a friend called me and said they were testing out some new stuff and that is how I got it.


----------



## alteknj

lacey k said:


> Man, you gotta stop sayin that ish that buying grams dont happen in jersey. It does, just not alot, and you aint got to be some high up super connected distributor to get it. unless in my life i was far higher up in the chain than i realized at the time, your statement aint exactly on point. Plus look at the poster Molly2499 that just posted right up there. Shes from jersey and she just posted about gettin a gram right here on this page, shit. sure she could be lyin any of us could. my only point is while that you dont just go up to a random spot and be able to cop a g, you definately can get ahold of one or some if you pay attention and talk to the right people...this is somethin that i aint got the ability to get now but all i am sayin is that in another life in the past i knew someone with access to that and he wasnt no crazy drug lord or nothin.



If you re-read my post, I said it dosent happen at low level dealing and copping at spots. All you gonna find there are glassines. It's very rare, but yes you gotta know the right people for that. I've said it in the past I used to know a guy but you had to buy weight, he was up on the chain. The longer you do this shit the more people you meet the higher on the chain you get and you get to see how high it goes and it's crazy some of the shit I know now. I didn't mean to come off as you can't at all, because you can pretty much get anything anywhere you just gotta know the right people. I'm trying to say there are places in the US that you can buy grams on the street at spots and I think that's interesting and I'd like to hear some people who have experience with that. Can't buy them on the street in Jersey. All I was trying to say.


----------



## Molly2944

Hey Lacey sorry one more thing LOL. I just want to make sure I am posting correctly. Is it ok to ask if someone has tried a certain stamp and how they liked it. For example we have some stuff stamped methadone coming in tonight from your way. It will be new for me. I LOVE NEW STUFF. I was just wondering if anyone has tried it or heard anything about it??


----------



## Molly2944

Lacey is one hundred percent right about the loose gram and ways to get it. I am not some huge high level person in this game but I do know a lot of people and knowing the right people and being in the game long enough you come across things.


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: White Girl

GRAPHIC: Pic of a chick in green

COUNT: 7/10 pretty fat

Quality: SOLID 8. Good Brick City diesel


----------



## alteknj

Molly2944 said:


> Hey Lacey sorry one more thing LOL. I just want to make sure I am posting correctly. Is it ok to ask if someone has tried a certain stamp and how they liked it. For example we have some stuff stamped methadone coming in tonight from your way. It will be new for me. I LOVE NEW STUFF. I was just wondering if anyone has tried it or heard anything about it??



Do you know what the Methadone stamp looks like? I had a Methadone stamp a while bag, pretty good batch of them. It said Methadone and had a picture of a pill bottle. They were excellent. But this was months ago. Batches change. Quantity and quality change, but could be same distributor.


----------



## WindsurfingNation

I've drawn all the stamps I have used in the past 6 months in my moleskine, i should upload those pictures. I'll type em out in a bit.


----------



## missyKO

ok so i asked about this a few days ago, but i was wondering if anyone has come across the glassine bags with the design embedded in it(it almost looks like circles)? it's a "fancier" bag than the normal plain ones but the quality is usually shit. has anyone seen these?


----------



## WindsurfingNation

All in NJ:

The End
Recession
Gucci
Gustav
Yukon
Fast Life
On Time
Purple Rain
Oprah
Twenty One
Push
Wal-Mart
Blue Thunder
Blue Magic
Death
Crazy
Geico
Bentley
EZPass
Blue Wonder
Kings of New York

I don't have quality for most of them, (they were more good/great than mediocre/shitty, I have a really great connect.) though I can def. remember Oprah being the best I have ever had. Sometimes there'd be fat bags that were shitty, and some were amazing and were less than half than normally full. Sometimes I'd even buy a bundle and there bags would have different amounts in them, like maybe 1 or 2 would be noticeably lighter than the rest. In terms of the stamp itself, the only one really worth remembering was the Gucci one, it was multiple colors and had a shimmering quality to it.


----------



## JerZfirE

missyKO said:


> ok so i asked about this a few days ago, but i was wondering if anyone has come across the glassine bags with the design embedded in it(it almost looks like circles)? it's a "fancier" bag than the normal plain ones but the quality is usually shit. has anyone seen these?



Yeah my boy had some shit in bags like that called PRESIDENTIAL

The dope wasnt that bad I dont think. I believe I posted about it in November or something like that.


----------



## DubCity23

Stamp - Hot Sauce Read letters

Pretty neat overall ... big bags though like the actualy size of the stamp bag and they were pretty fat with dope also. Quality -7 pretty good


----------



## jtbrick

STAMP: IRONMAN

GRAPHIC: Picture of Ironman from the movie above word IRONMAN

COUNT: 4

Quality: 4

Comments: Nothin special about this shit. I'm soooo tired of this mediocre dope. I guess its just cause i have a beastly tolerance having used regularly for 13 yrs and also on methadone for 9, but the regular every day dope doesn't do shit for me.

I see stuff that people rate pretty high and when I do it I feel nothin. In the last 6 months the only stamps I've enjoyed have been Death Sentence, Rolex, Wall Street, DMX, Poison, President, Death Certificate, Target (nyc) & Star Legend


----------



## jtbrick

DubCity23 said:


> Stamp - Hot Sauce Read letters
> 
> Pretty neat overall ... big bags though like the actualy size of the stamp bag and they were pretty fat with dope also. Quality -7 pretty good



Wonder if its the same Hot Sauce around in July/August. it was damn good when I had in the summer.


----------



## jtbrick

missyKO said:


> ok so i asked about this a few days ago, but i was wondering if anyone has come across the glassine bags with the design embedded in it(it almost looks like circles)? it's a "fancier" bag than the normal plain ones but the quality is usually shit. has anyone seen these?



I assume you're talking about the "spider web" bags. They were pretty common in the late 90s but I seldom see them anymore. Its just anecdotal but I always thought the dope I got in those bags was weak too.


----------



## DubCity23

jtbrick said:


> Wonder if its the same Hot Sauce around in July/August. it was damn good when I had in the summer.



were they big sized bags and the stamp like raps around the whole thing on a lot of them like sauce on the back mayybe?


----------



## jtbrick

DubCity23 said:


> were they big sized bags and the stamp like raps around the whole thing on a lot of them like sauce on the back mayybe?



If I recall it said HOT SAUCE in really large red block letters and they were the larger bags.


----------



## nrgfiend

*Stamps*

So where I'm from it is few and far between that we get anything worth writing about but I ran across the Stamp thread and had to post this.

Color of the dope is light brown and leaves NO residue when mixed with cold water, no heat at all. The fingers, or wax bags, are packaged well with the exception of the last batch that someone was getting a little lazy on with the tape. As mentioned before, this mixes very well.


I am a VERY opiate tolerant user who is also on Suboxone. That being said, I have done *1bag in a shot roughly 6 hours after taking 8 mg of of Sub. and the rush was highly intense.*

This last note is for Harm Reduction so for the Mods, if I've posted out of linek please forgive me...I am only trying to help prevent someone else from going through this same experience.

I know of another extremely opiate tolerant user who IV'd 1 bag and had it not been for their sitter, this person would have either died or gone into a coma. I had recently read the OD discussion page on BL and I thank GOD for doing so because there was a 15 minute time period where I wasn't sure if this person was going to be ok or not. Finally, after doing CPR and Sternum Rubs, plus breathing for them, for 15 minutes, they finally came back and had no idea what had even happened.

Moral of this post, if you get your hands on any of these stamps, no matter how badass you are with H or any other opies, be careful and don't do so alone. I know that I am still not sleeping well from this experience so, have your fun but be SAFE! This dope is no joke, that's for sure. 

*Stamp Name*: NOTORIOUS
*Color*: White, finger bag, red/black writing
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): *None Visible
*Count*: 8
*Quality*:9 (Read comment above to make YOUR determination of quality)
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp*: 8.5
*Other Comments*: The only recent comparison right now is to the ACE stamps, however, Notorious blows the Ace out of the water.

_
Edited SWIM out. We dont say that on this forum. Its extremely annoying, everybody hates seeing it, and it offers you no legal protection, at all, even a little bit, its totally pointless so no SWIMming in Drug Culture ight?  Replaced with "i", hop you dont mind too much but seriously we hate that shit here lol.

lacey_


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ Thanks Lacey haha


----------



## Khadijah

I wish this was like Pillreports where you cant give your dope  a 9 or a 10 unless its tested and confirmed good quality . Oh well, til then we are gonna have alot of people thinkin they got the best dope ever. I noticed that the only people that are consistently handing out 8's and 9's are non tolerant users or users that dont got a lot of experience, or even if they are experienced they do not use a large amount. I never give a 8 or a 9 and i never see the people that been in the dope game for a long time handing them out either yet all the semi-new ppl are all on that shit. Just a observation I am noticing. Our scale is very subjective and I have got bags on here that people are sayin mad good things about and only feel it is average so we really should have some kind of more solid thing to base it on....


----------



## peachylike

My favorites, least favorites, and in-betweens in the past month:

Stamp Name: Zombie
Color: Black stamp, blue bag.
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): Supposed to be a zombie, I suppose. Looks more like Frankenstein to me.
Count: I've only been getting singles when I get bags lately, otherwise I just cop grams. But half of them were amazing, the other have were just decent.
Quality: Like I said, half were superb, the other half were just good.
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Some were stamped rather professionally while others were shoddily done. bags themselves were pretty neat. 
Other Comments: I won't say whereat, since that is "location," but I will say that I've changed where I cop in my city from the ghetto to under a specific elevated train. under there, the dope seems all the same- much better than anywhere else in this city. Lately in the ghetto, almost everything was cut with some really nasty shit. Not the case under this train.

Stamp: Smiley
Color: Red stamp, blue bag.
Graphic: A smiley face WITH a nose. I was told by the dealer that the smiley's with out a nose are very cut up and low grade "dummy" bags.
Quality: Once again, under the train, everything seems to be really superb. Bags are stuffed and the quality is like nothing i've ever had in the past two years of copping in this city. These smiley's were in the top five favorite bags i've ever gotten.
neatness: can't remember.

Stamp: Blank.
Color: large. not skinny Blue bag.
Graphic: n/a
Quality: seemed like a mistake, how amazing these were.
neatness: can't remember
Comments: I haven't thrown up in over 6 months before I got these bags. The had me puking for hours and thinking i was going to die. I also hadn't dipped out in months before these bags. I was dipping out every time I stopped talking. it was amazing.

Stamp: Black Label
Color: black on blue bags.
Graphic: Sometimes just the words, sometimes a black.. bottle or something.
Quality: These varied- everytime i got it off a certain person, they were very very good and stuffed. but when i got it from anyone else, they were sucky. and tiny.

Stamp: Coca Cola
Color: Red on blue bags.
Graphic: I can't remember. I think it might have been just the word, or the word and a bottle.
Quality: The first few times I got these bags, It was like doing a bundle of high quality shit in one bag. A bag would break out into a line almost as thick as my pinky and half the length. But then, they got smaller and smaller and lower grade. I guess he was just trying to lure me in.


Really bad-stay away!

Stamp: OK
Color: blue on blue bags
Graphic: OK in a circle.
Quality: UTTER SHIT! these bags were disgusting. They had some dope in them, sure, but the cut was that nasty crap that clogs your nose and makes you sneeze and is just, utterly disgusting. Also gives you a nasty reaction when shot. These were absolutely awful.
neatness: very neat.

Stamp: Heavy D
Color: Weirdly enough, not the typical blue bag in clear plastic. It was a blank blue bag in white plastic- the white plastic was printed, not stamped, with the words "heavy D"
Graphic: Heavy D and a picture of a Lady- a Lady similar that of a G.-Lady ecstasy pill.
Quality: I wouldn't even consider these bags of dope. Sure, it had a small bit of dope in them, but I'd say it was more soup than anything. They were nasty.
neatness: They were folded very weird. Firstly, they were folded backwards with the bottom seam facing up. Secondly, they were folding like five times instead of three or four. Thirdly, instead of being either trifold or folded in half and then in half again, the were sort of more so "rolled up."

Stamp: none, but they were called "wow" bags.
Color: blue bags, no stamp.
Quality: just awful. They weren't any kind of color they are supposed to be. They were DARK brown, and gritty. Tasted like cocoa mix or something. Still, had a tiny bit of dope in it, but they were ruined by gritty dark brown cocoa mix.
neatness: large flimsy shoddy bags.

^the OK, Heavy D, and Wow bags all came consecutively. That's why i stopped copping in the ghetto after almost two years of doing so and began copping under an elevated train where everything is just plain to die for, or maybe to die from. (chuckle chuckle.)

And lastly, A list of typical, alright, mediocre, good, or decent bags that don't fit into either list above.

rolex, white bag.

AK47, yellow bag. (brighter than that, didn't want to hurt your eyes. First time I ever got yellow bags. Glassine AND plastic were both yellow. seemed very home-made. Didn't get them from the city, but locally. the were ok though.)

bulldog, blue bag.

Gravedigger, blue bag.

playboy, blue bag.

Joker, blue bag.

Godfather, blue bag. These were better than just good, but not amazing.

Last Chance on blue bag.

CVS, white bag. Some were ok, some were shitty.


----------



## nrgfiend

*Thank You For the Heads Up!!*

Lacey-

Just a short thank you on editing my thread for me and not being how some people are on other boards; rude. I wrote this thread because, although if we are reporting on quality, qty, etc...obviously that isn't coming from a friend of a friend... MY intention of writing the thread was just as much to report the quality as it was for Harm Reduction. I have been in the scene a long time, whether it be the Rave scene or anything else, but, that 15 minutes was the scariest 15 minutes of my life. As mentioned in my post, I had previously read the OD section of BL and truthfully, had it not been for the sheer luck that I did so, I would have panicked more than I did and the love of my life may not be here this Valentines day. 

So again, thank you for not being rude but for just pointing out the basics to me and educating me even more. I don't have many posts on BL, however, I have been a guest to this board for almost 9 years now and a member since 2005. I have been so used to reading posts on other sites where people go SWIMing in every post which was was it was engrained in my head. 

To all, may your Valentines Day be SAFE and fun and with that, I will stop getting off topic!!




nrgfiend said:


> So where I'm from it is few and far between that we get anything worth writing about but I ran across the Stamp thread and had to post this.
> 
> Color of the dope is light brown and leaves NO residue when mixed with cold water, no heat at all. The fingers, or wax bags, are packaged well with the exception of the last batch that someone was getting a little lazy on with the tape. As mentioned before, this mixes very well.
> 
> 
> I am a VERY opiate tolerant user who is also on Suboxone. That being said, I have done *1bag in a shot roughly 6 hours after taking 8 mg of of Sub. and the rush was highly intense.*
> 
> This last note is for Harm Reduction so for the Mods, if I've posted out of linek please forgive me...I am only trying to help prevent someone else from going through this same experience.
> 
> I know of another extremely opiate tolerant user who IV'd 1 bag and had it not been for their sitter, this person would have either died or gone into a coma. I had recently read the OD discussion page on BL and I thank GOD for doing so because there was a 15 minute time period where I wasn't sure if this person was going to be ok or not. Finally, after doing CPR and Sternum Rubs, plus breathing for them, for 15 minutes, they finally came back and had no idea what had even happened.
> 
> Moral of this post, if you get your hands on any of these stamps, no matter how badass you are with H or any other opies, be careful and don't do so alone. I know that I am still not sleeping well from this experience so, have your fun but be SAFE! This dope is no joke, that's for sure.
> 
> *Stamp Name*: NOTORIOUS
> *Color*: White, finger bag, red/black writing
> *Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): *None Visible
> *Count*: 8
> *Quality*:9 (Read comment above to make YOUR determination of quality)
> *Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp*: 8.5
> *Other Comments*: The only recent comparison right now is to the ACE stamps, however, Notorious blows the Ace out of the water.
> 
> _
> Edited SWIM out. We dont say that on this forum. Its extremely annoying, everybody hates seeing it, and it offers you no legal protection, at all, even a little bit, its totally pointless so no SWIMming in Drug Culture ight?  Replaced with "i", hop you dont mind too much but seriously we hate that shit here lol.
> 
> lacey_


----------



## phr

jtbrick said:


> I assume you're talking about the "spider web" bags. They were pretty common in the late 90s but I seldom see them anymore. Its just anecdotal but I always thought the dope I got in those bags was weak too.


Spider web bags were common in Philly about 5 or so years ago. Some even had an actual Spiderman on them, along with the web. Haven't seen them in years though. There was no correlation between the bags and quality/quantity. Everyone was using them.


(These bags were embossed, had spiderwebs/spiderman pressed into the bags. They still had stamps on them.)


----------



## missyKO

phrozen said:


> Spider web bags were common in Philly about 5 or so years ago. Some even had an actual Spiderman on them, along with the web. Haven't seen them in years though. There was no correlation between the bags and quality/quantity. Everyone was using them.
> 
> 
> (These bags were embossed, had spiderwebs/spiderman pressed into the bags. They still had stamps on them.)




Over the past year, I've come across this type of bag about 4 times, each time buying 2 br of it. Every single time it had the same color, consistency, and chemical smell that did not resemble what should be in there... not even close. However, the stamps were always different so I gave it a try and hoped for the best. Last week I got the Virus bags I posted about earlier and I refuse to get anything else in those types, no matter how fire it's said to be. All I'm saying is be careful if someone tries to give you these kinds of bags and you haven't come across them before. Maybe they're great somewhere else but not here. Hopefully no one else wastes or wasted their money on this shit.


----------



## alteknj

lacey k said:


> I wish this was like Pillreports where you cant give your dope  a 9 or a 10 unless its tested and confirmed good quality . Oh well, til then we are gonna have alot of people thinkin they got the best dope ever. I noticed that the only people that are consistently handing out 8's and 9's are non tolerant users or users that dont got a lot of experience, or even if they are experienced they do not use a large amount. I never give a 8 or a 9 and i never see the people that been in the dope game for a long time handing them out either yet all the semi-new ppl are all on that shit. Just a observation I am noticing. Our scale is very subjective and I have got bags on here that people are sayin mad good things about and only feel it is average so we really should have some kind of more solid thing to base it on....



Hey Lacey that shit just ain't gonna happen. Sorry. But people are going to always get different forms of heroin, different quantity and different quality from all over the country/world. People are always going to be a little subjective, as nobody really on these boards has the experience of going around the world and testing out all types of dope from different sources. Everyone mainly stays within their own hoods and deal with the same people. You just can't judge correctly on this stuff. Like you, I and others have said, people gauge quality and quantity differently. Some people are more experienced than others. Some people's tolerances on here can blow others out of the water ten fold. It's just not fair. We can't lab test the shit we get on the street and get accurate measurements. Throwing out 8's and 9's isn't such a big deal. It's just heroin for god sake. Rating on a message board shouldn't matter. Because me and another dude can get the same shit from the same guy and there are tons of factors that will determine the differences between how we rate our shit in terms of quality and quantity. Shit ain't gonna happen. I've been rating my shit by comparing from the worst and best shit I've ever had in my life. Throwing out 8's and 9's simply mean (to me anyway) that it's above average dope, very good stuff. I ain't throwing out 10's, in fact haven't seen anyone throw out one. The way I'm rating is 1 - not even heroin, 3 - absolute worst shit I've ever had, 5 - mediocre shit, 6-7 = getting better/average/good, 8-9 = good, very good dope 10 = best I've had. Other people's systems might be different. Some might not agree with my rating system. But who cares? It's for me really to try and show others how I view the stuff I get. Everyone has their own systems. I highly doubt we will get a universal accurate way of rating. But the more important thing is to stay high!! %)


----------



## phr

^
Yes, that was one of my arguments when we discussed whether this thread should even exist. The rating really doesn't mean much, if anything, due to what it's being compared to, tolerance, other drugs people are taking, etc.


Personally, I'd say an average bag of dope is about a 7. And for reference, sniffing that bag would be equal to sniffing around 60mgs of oxycodone.


----------



## bobsaget123

i wish the average bag were equal to 60 mg oc haha i wanna be where you are damn. im gonna be posting more pics soon you guys should do that too with your ratings..just take one on your cell phone and upload it if you have to, star legends, therapys, mr morphines, push, hustle&flow are all relatively good quality and quantity right now even if u got a tolerance, theyre the best thats been around in a while in my area anyways, columbian coffee are average and just got these 'lil weezy' ones with a picture of the rapper in green and theyre not that good. at least some pretty good shit has been around recently.


----------



## missyKO

Stamp Name: ATM
Color: Green stamp
Graphic: no just ATM in caps
Count: 7
Quality: 5
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Pretty neat 
Other Comments: Not the best stuff out there, but it gets the job done... don't expect to see stars or anything


Stamp Name: 100%
Color: Blue stamp
Graphic: none
Count: 8- fat bags
Quality: solid 7- standard street dope
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: in good shape-- nothing out of the norm
Other Comments: this stuff is on the same level as therapy- chances are you'll be happy with it, but like most stamps lately, it won't make your top ten list


----------



## jtbrick

*Rating Scale 1-10*

Nobody died and left me in charge of the rating system but if we could agree on a basic rating system that would help. Tolerance, experience, geography and many other factors lead to largely different scores but we should at least standardize what each number should reflect.

For instance Phrozen and others are going on the notion that an average bag is a 7 is far different than what I perceive. You may be going by the scoring system used in schools where 70 is a C which is average and anything below a 60 is a F.

On a 1-10 scale, 5 should be average. If we all go by this and a few other notions, i think we'll be on the same page. Basically, can we all agree on the following basic parameters:

0 - is bunk shit, not even real, totally beat
1/2/3 - are your levels of below average
4/5/6 - are your levels of average
7/8/9 - are your levels of better than average
10 - would be the best shit in the world so 10s shouldn't be given out.

An average bag is what you generally get everyday in your particular city. A 5 in Newark might be much better than a 5 in Tennessee but it should typify what you get on a normal day where you live. So basically, most scores should be in the average range from 4-6.

A 7 is when you get something good, noticeably better quality than the average bags you usually get.
An 8 is for excellent qualitywhich is much much better than the average bag you get on a daily basis.
A 9 is an ABSOLUTE SMOKER which blows away the average bag you get on a daily basis and just about equals the best shit you've ever had.

So before you give out a 9 just think to yourself "is this about the best shit I've ever had?"


----------



## jtbrick

*Death Certificate*

Very happy to report that the Death Certificate is still around.

Stamp Name: DEATH CERTIFICATE
Color: Red stamp
Graphic: Grim reaper on top of wordS Death CERTIFICATE
Count: ranges from 4-7
Quality: Rock solid 8......Daddy likey

Other Comments: Very nice stuff as has been reported in the past. This is first time I got a sufficient amount of it and it is great. Nice fluffy white powder that clumps together.....has great smell and taste with no hint of cut taste/scent.

WHY CAN'T IT ALWAYS BE LIKE THIS?


----------



## dieselbaby

Anyone got any word on the newest batch of Top Secret in P-Town?

Also: Push, Shop-Rite & Non Stop?


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ I posted about PUSH recently and someone else about SHOP RITE.

Go back a page or two.


----------



## okterrific

Hey I had those push bags with the purple stamp they were mad big size, They were great bags, Also the shoprite bags with the multi color stamp was decent, but the count was pretty small on the them

I picked up some HIGH TIMES bags today with the multi color stamp red and purple, they are mad big but the quility is not that good i would rate them a 5, You should def try to  get the PUSH bags they were great some of the best i have had recently.


----------



## JerZfirE

The PUSH bags I got had a green stamp.


----------



## cbecker525

first post, been readin this shit for a minute and found it sweet. from p-burgh. shit i just copped today...

Stamp Name: PUSH
Color: Purple stamp
Graphic: just the word "PUSH" in caps
Count: they seem pretty small, but most around here are, so average
Quality: 6-7 pretty good stuff, average to above average...


----------



## peachylike

*Stamp Name*: Hardcore.

*Color*: Blue stamp on blue bags.

*Graphic*: It's unrecognizable. It's a mishmash of squiggly lines, it really makes no shape.

*Quality*: fire. Same as the Zombies i've been getting. These two bags are the best bags i can find right now, and i have a lot of connections. out of two years of copping everyday, meaning thousands of different stamps, these bags are in the top five i've ever done. So, having read jtbrick's post, I honestly do give these bags an 8-9. The quality is just plain outstanding. They are ridiculously fat, insanely pure (VERY strong vinegar smell) bags.

*neatness*: tiny, off-center sloppy stamp. plastic sealed professionally and bag sealed and folded professionally. bag is whispy and thin though.

*comments*: I'm pretty sure these are fentdope. It definitely is very pure dope, it has the VERY VERY strong vinegar smell of pure dope. But it has that taste like perfume smells, like fentanyl. they have a short duration of a strong kick like fent that wears off after about 20-25 minutes, but still lasts a good amount of time on a slightly less strong but still very strong kick with the dope. so there's definitely both fent and dope, I'd say primarily dope. looks and smells very pure.



> Nobody died and left me in charge of the rating system but if we could agree on a basic rating system that would help. Tolerance, experience, geography and many other factors lead to largely different scores but we should at least standardize what each number should reflect.
> 
> For instance Phrozen and others are going on the notion that an average bag is a 7 is far different than what I perceive. You may be going by the scoring system used in schools where 70 is a C which is average and anything below a 60 is a F.
> 
> On a 1-10 scale, 5 should be average. If we all go by this and a few other notions, i think we'll be on the same page. Basically, can we all agree on the following basic parameters:
> 
> 0 - is bunk shit, not even real, totally beat
> 1/2/3 - are your levels of below average
> 4/5/6 - are your levels of average
> 7/8/9 - are your levels of better than average
> 10 - would be the best shit in the world so 10s shouldn't be given out.
> 
> An average bag is what you generally get everyday in your particular city. A 5 in Newark might be much better than a 5 in Tennessee but it should typify what you get on a normal day where you live. So basically, most scores should be in the average range from 4-6.
> 
> A 7 is when you get something good, noticeably better quality than the average bags you usually get.
> An 8 is for excellent qualitywhich is much much better than the average bag you get on a daily basis.
> A 9 is an ABSOLUTE SMOKER which blows away the average bag you get on a daily basis and just about equals the best shit you've ever had.
> 
> So before you give out a 9 just think to yourself "is this about the best shit I've ever had?"



Wow, can't agree with you more, jtbrick. i think that should be put in the stickied first post-thing. I made sure to follow these guidelines while grading quality.


----------



## Molly2944

Methadone my tolerance is pretty high so maybe that is why because some people really liek them up here. I am going to try to get some of those death certificates when I get back down to P-town. We did get something up there called Blood Sport and Tom and Jerry that were pretty good. Anyway this Hardcore that was just rated sounds really good. You gave it between and 8-9 Wow!!
quantity - 6
quality   -6

These bags are ok


----------



## Molly2944

Whoever said something about Top Secret please post if you see them because they were really good.


----------



## JerZfirE

peachylike said:


> insanely pure (VERY strong vinegar smell) bags.



Smell has nothing to do with quality. If your dope has a strong vinegar smell, it just means that it wasnt washed thoroughly. 

Ive been doing some VERY good diesel that doesnt smell at all.







..just thought Id share that.


----------



## deaf eye

its been boggling my mind 

that someone thinks up these names and graphics 

do they stamp them on the glassine with like one of those custom made rubber stamps or is it like a big sheet of glassine that gets screen printed

sorry for sounding obtuse


but i am

8)


----------



## PureLife

Tango and cash ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Carl Landrover said:


> ^
> Does anywhere out of the northeast even operate with stamps?
> 
> I'm talking primarily deal with stamps too, not the odd dealer or purchase where you actually get stamps.
> 
> I've never gotten anything except for the wax bags. Occassionally they'll just be the bags with no stamp on it, but never gotten it packaged any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To stay on topic:
> 
> I never mentioned these from the second to last time I picked up, a couple weeks ago now.
> 
> *Stamp Name:* HEADBANGER
> 
> *Color:* White bag, green/black?
> 
> *Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* Weird picture of 2 heads smashing together
> 
> *Count:* 7.5
> 
> *Quality:* 8.7 (at least!) These were the best I'd seen in the last few months....probably since I had those "METH POWERS" over the summer.
> 
> *Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Nice and neat packaging, clear stamp
> 
> *Other Comments:* This was the last time I picked up with Dope Boy. He was going to pick up another bun of it, so he sold me 2 of the bags he had and then was going to get me my other bags. He ended up getting much crappier bags and was a pissy little bitch until I traded him back one of the Headbanger bags for the crappier bags.
> 
> This pissed me off so it kind of ruined the experience, which made it all the more frustrating because that one bag was sooo much more potent than the others.



Headbanger bags were FIRE.


----------



## rddante

They each get stamped. Individually. Anyone noticed the quality has gone done recently?


----------



## phr

jtbrick said:


> Nobody died and left me in charge of the rating system but if we could agree on a basic rating system that would help. Tolerance, experience, geography and many other factors lead to largely different scores but we should at least standardize what each number should reflect.
> 
> For instance Phrozen and others are going on the notion that an average bag is a 7 is far different than what I perceive. You may be going by the scoring system used in schools where 70 is a C which is average and anything below a 60 is a F.
> 
> On a 1-10 scale, 5 should be average. If we all go by this and a few other notions, i think we'll be on the same page. Basically, can we all agree on the following basic parameters:
> 
> 0 - is bunk shit, not even real, totally beat
> 1/2/3 - are your levels of below average
> 4/5/6 - are your levels of average
> 7/8/9 - are your levels of better than average
> 10 - would be the best shit in the world so 10s shouldn't be given out.
> 
> An average bag is what you generally get everyday in your particular city. A 5 in Newark might be much better than a 5 in Tennessee but it should typify what you get on a normal day where you live. So basically, most scores should be in the average range from 4-6.
> 
> A 7 is when you get something good, noticeably better quality than the average bags you usually get.
> An 8 is for excellent qualitywhich is much much better than the average bag you get on a daily basis.
> A 9 is an ABSOLUTE SMOKER which blows away the average bag you get on a daily basis and just about equals the best shit you've ever had.
> 
> So before you give out a 9 just think to yourself "is this about the best shit I've ever had?"


Maybe a letter grade would be better? A, B, C, D, and F?


----------



## Khadijah

Sorry man you cant get that specific on here. you might think its all good but if the boys were reading this they would know the spot too. not a good look to blow up your own spot like that. 

If you dont see a post above this its becuz that post been unapproved. the person that posted will know that I am referring to them tho, so disregard this if you aint that person.


----------



## okterrific

^^^ Understand what you mean, Tried to be as non specific as Could be, But thinking back your correct if the boys were reading that it would not be a good outcome, Sorry about the post next time will think before pressing submit, Is there anyplace specific to post about stuff like that? or it is not allowed at all? thanks


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

I generally agree with JTBrick's rating system...
My problem, however, is not with the rating system.. But with the *raters*.

Everyone wants to believe they've had lots of experience with dope and that the dope they've come across is an accurate representation of the full spectrum of product that is out there in the market.

Just because you've been buying dope in your area for 2 or 3 years doesn't necessarily mean you've been exposed to a diverse enough collection of dope to create an accurate mental rating system.

I don't want anyone to take offense... This is just a general observation.  You can have a 5-year habit, but if you've only been buying dope from a small number of people who all deal in the same small area, it's quite possible that you haven't tried all of the stuff that is out there on the market.  

If, however, you've been lucky enough to try product from multiple cities/regions, and have been able to sample a substantial amount of product from each of those cities over a long period of time, there's a much better chance that you've had a truly diverse, broad range of quality of dope and can accurately assign a representative relative "rating" to each sample you try.


----------



## dutchie3k

Wax paper packets folded many times over and taped on the sides.  The "perforated" opening and the package as a whole are made to look like a tiny brown paper bag.  Stamped with a dancing woman and the word "Lambada" (dance) in black ink.


----------



## Khadijah

okterrific said:


> ^^^ Understand what you mean, Tried to be as non specific as Could be, But thinking back your correct if the boys were reading that it would not be a good outcome, Sorry about the post next time will think before pressing submit, Is there anyplace specific to post about stuff like that? or it is not allowed at all? thanks




there may be somewhere but it aint on this site ill tell you that much. the rule of bein non specific applies to the whole site not just this thread or form.


----------



## jtbrick

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> I generally agree with JTBrick's rating system...
> My problem, however, is not with the rating system.. But with the *raters*.
> 
> Everyone wants to believe they've had lots of experience with dope and that the dope they've come across is an accurate representation of the full spectrum of product that is out there in the market.
> 
> Just because you've been buying dope in your area for 2 or 3 years doesn't necessarily mean you've been exposed to a diverse enough collection of dope to create an accurate mental rating system.
> 
> I don't want anyone to take offense... This is just a general observation.  You can have a 5-year habit, but if you've only been buying dope from a small number of people who all deal in the same small area, it's quite possible that you haven't tried all of the stuff that is out there on the market.
> 
> If, however, you've been lucky enough to try product from multiple cities/regions, and have been able to sample a substantial amount of product from each of those cities over a long period of time, there's a much better chance that you've had a truly diverse, broad range of quality of dope and can accurately assign a representative relative "rating" to each sample you try.



You make a real good point. I've used for 13 yrs in all different areas of 3 main NJ cities. I thought I had a very good grasp on different types of diesel. But recently, have gotten samples from NYC which is outside my normal area.

These samples were very different than what I was used to. My first impression based on the look, scent & taste was that it wasn't good quality because it was different than what I had previously associated with top quality. However, after doing it, it turned out to be pretty damn good. Better than my average NJ bag but just a tad below the fire bags in NJ. Problem is, it can be a crapshoot sometimes copping in NJ (or anywhere for that matter). You can get 8 or 9 quality shit from someone during the day, then go back at night to the same person/spot and get a 4 or 5 quality.

Guess my only point (if I even have one.....more just a statement) is I encourage people to search outside their normal areas to test other stuff to help better guage quality.

My ultimate 'goal' would be for everyone to know what top quality is and demand that of their dealers so they would stop selling mediocre or worse shit.


----------



## NNJprincess

UFO Red Letters with an alien picture 
Quantity - 3/4
Quality - 4/5
Got a rush but did not last overall I would say not great would not buy again

Green Light -Green writing with a stop light picture on it
Quantity - 3/4
Quality - 3/4 
Not good felt sick early the next morning would not buy again

Nine Pounds - Light red writing
Quantity - 4/5
Quality - 6/7
Good shit, nice taste, nice rush, lasts a while

Going to try some methadone tommorrow I had this back in the summer it was banging back then hope it is good again, also going to get some shit called PiggyBank Supposed to be good will report with the news tommorrow


----------



## NNJprincess

WindsurfingNation said:


> All in NJ:
> 
> The End
> Recession
> Gucci
> Gustav
> Yukon
> Fast Life
> On Time
> Purple Rain
> Oprah
> Twenty One
> Push
> Wal-Mart
> Blue Thunder
> Blue Magic
> Death
> Crazy
> Geico
> Bentley
> EZPass
> Blue Wonder
> Kings of New York
> 
> I don't have quality for most of them, (they were more good/great than mediocre/shitty, I have a really great connect.) though I can def. remember Oprah being the best I have ever had. Sometimes there'd be fat bags that were shitty, and some were amazing and were less than half than normally full. Sometimes I'd even buy a bundle and there bags would have different amounts in them, like maybe 1 or 2 would be noticeably lighter than the rest. In terms of the stamp itself, the only one really worth remembering was the Gucci one, it was multiple colors and had a shimmering quality to it.




The oprah I got was GARBAGE it was a yellow bag and it was horrible..  Had most of those stamps, thanks for the post brought back some memories.  Now If I only had a penny for every bag I did ;-)


----------



## xxkcxx

okterrific said:


> ^^^ Understand what you mean, Tried to be as non specific as Could be, But thinking back your correct if the boys were reading that it would not be a good outcome, Sorry about the post next time will think before pressing submit, Is there anyplace specific to post about stuff like that? or it is not allowed at all? thanks



no specifics at all.


----------



## Molly2944

Going to try some methadone tommorrow I had this back in the summer it was banging back then hope it is good again, also going to get some shit called PiggyBank Supposed to be good will report with the news tommorrow[/QUOTE]

I was reading that you were trying methadone tomorrow. I am interested to see what you gavie itl I have been doing that for the last few days. I did not get to try the methadone that was out before. We just got our hands of Tom and Jerry not bad. It is average!!

Tom and Jerry

Quantity 4-5

Quality    6-7


I am interestesd to see what you thought!!


----------



## okterrific

^^^^Hey, I had those tom and jerrys with the multi color red and blue stamp fancy lettering, a few weeks ago i felt it was also about a rate 5-6 i rember the count sucked though.


----------



## WindsurfingNation

NNJprincess said:


> The oprah I got was GARBAGE it was a yellow bag and it was horrible..  Had most of those stamps, thanks for the post brought back some memories.  Now If I only had a penny for every bag I did ;-)



My Oprahs were just the regular clear white bag. Out of all those names, I don't think any of them were anything but the regular clear/white bag.


----------



## micarlins

No sourcing. Read the BLUA. -phrozen


----------



## okterrific

Stamp Name: GREY GOOSE

Color: LONGER WHITE BAG, BLUE STAMP 

Graphic WITH A PICTURE OF A BIRD, BUT ITS DEFININATLY NOT A GOOSE.

Count: Good count,7/8

Quality: This stuff is really weak, 4/5

Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Everything looked extra neat and very nicely packaged,
Other Comments: Stay away these bags suck, i couldnt even catch a Nod from 5-6 bags,


----------



## jtbrick

Anyone heard of CHALLENGER?


----------



## DubCity23

Stamp Name - You got served.

Black stamp

darker dope ... i had these earlier couple weeks ago and the dope was light its darker now and defintley more potent. count - 7 quality - 7-7.5


----------



## Molly2944

I see that you Grey Goose was finally rated by this thread.  I was getting that up here forever and I thought it was really weak like you did or that my body was just getting used to it. Has anyone ever heard of anything called thank you or Notorious?? I will look back through the threads. There was a guy that got busted with 2500 bags on him up here and they said it was called thank you and notoroious in the paper. Anyway I guess that was off topic but I wanted to ask about those two stamps.


----------



## DubCity23

Molly2944 said:


> I see that you Grey Goose was finally rated by this thread.  I was getting that up here forever and I thought it was really weak like you did or that my body was just getting used to it. Has anyone ever heard of anything called thank you or Notorious?? I will look back through the threads. There was a guy that got busted with 2500 bags on him up here and they said it was called thank you and notoroious in the paper. Anyway I guess that was off topic but I wanted to ask about those two stamps.



I've got green NOTORIOUS stamps b4.


----------



## WindsurfingNation

Stamp Name: Gucci

Color: Long clear-white bag, green lettering. Light brown powder.

Graphic: Gucci name and logo

Quantity: Real full, I would def. give these a 8-9. This rating is based on all tickets I've ever gotten, and this is what I'd consider large.

Quality: I'd give it a 7, maybe an 8. I got these bags a few weeks ago and they were total shit (I remember because i def. called my guy to tell him that they were), I was shocked about the difference in quality. I did get these from a different dealer, who is now my main guy, so I figure my other connect was cutting/double taping, because not only were the guccis from a few weeks ago shitty, some if not most were light as hell (I bought a b).

Of course, all of this is based on personal experience.


----------



## NNJprincess

DubCity23 said:


> I've got green NOTORIOUS stamps b4.



Me too those Notorious were good :-(


----------



## okterrific

just picked up some Tom and Jerry -blue and red stamp fancy lettering. The count is really big, had these bags a few weeks back the count sucked, so Im not sure if its the same batch as before,  Will try it and post rating later tonite after I enjoy some. hope its good


----------



## Oxycontin160mg

Ive never had heroin with stamps on it lol so i guess ill just put the name or what we call it at least:

Stamp Name: Blue Tapes
Color: Foil wrapped in blue tape
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):no
Count: Fat
Quality: Flame
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: great packing
Other Comments:  love it


----------



## alteknj

NNJprincess said:


> Nine Pounds - Light red writing
> Quantity - 4/5
> Quality - 6/7
> Good shit, nice taste, nice rush, lasts a while
> 
> Going to try some methadone tommorrow I had this back in the summer it was banging back then hope it is good again, also going to get some shit called PiggyBank Supposed to be good will report with the news tommorrow




I've been getting the "NINE POUNDS" from Jersey City and HOLY FUCKING SHIT it is banging stuff. My usual man wasn't around the other day, so I went to Dealer #2. Dealer #2 has had the NINE POUNDS all week and I've been going to him ever since, skipping my main dude just to get these stamps. I don't know how your batch was, but the batch I've been getting is smoking. It usually takes 4 bag shot to get me ringing and buzzing, I shot 2 of these NINE POUNDS (mind you fat as hell quantity too) and my head was ringing, my eyes were going, I was buzzing, slurring, almost passed out driving on route 3. I just got some today, but I got probation Tuesday   So I am enjoying while I can.


----------



## missyKO

Drove up to cop in that crazy wind today...holy shit...

Stamp Name: NOTORIOUS
Color: white glassine, the wider short bag
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): cartoon of a "gangster" pointing a gun
Count: 4
Quality: 4/5
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: stamp is pretty close to perfect on all bags
Other Comments: soft powder,easy to break up

Stamp Name: MILLIONAIRE
Color: white glassine, the wider short bag
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): stack of money
Count: 5/6
Quality: 5
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: messy
Other Comments: pretty sure these two stamps were cut from the same batch cause they're very similar and in the same kind of bags. Both are not wonderful but enough will get the job done. There are plenty of other stamps around so don't settle with either of these if you don't HAVE to


my old connect got locked up and this new guy is giving me shit...this sucks. I need a new dude(jus sayin)

BE SAFE EVERYONE.


----------



## Carl Landrover

*Stamp Name:* JOHN DOE

*Color:* White bag, red stamp

*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No

*Count:* Low to average, 5.2

*Quality:* Pretty solid 7.1

*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Neatly taped and packaged

*Other Comments:* Got these in a different city than normal and was skeptical when looking at the amount in the bags. Good overall bags, could feel the warmth right away


----------



## NNJprincess

alteknj said:


> I've been getting the "NINE POUNDS" from Jersey City and HOLY FUCKING SHIT it is banging stuff. My usual man wasn't around the other day, so I went to Dealer #2. Dealer #2 has had the NINE POUNDS all week and I've been going to him ever since, skipping my main dude just to get these stamps. I don't know how your batch was, but the batch I've been getting is smoking. It usually takes 4 bag shot to get me ringing and buzzing, I shot 2 of these NINE POUNDS (mind you fat as hell quantity too) and my head was ringing, my eyes were going, I was buzzing, slurring, almost passed out driving on route 3. I just got some today, but I got probation Tuesday   So I am enjoying while I can.



Yeah they are good aren't they, I have a high tolerance but they are some good dope!


----------



## NNJprincess

missyKO said:


> Drove up to cop in that crazy wind today...holy shit...
> 
> Stamp Name: NOTORIOUS
> Color: white glassine, the wider short bag
> Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): cartoon of a "gangster" pointing a gun
> Count: 4
> Quality: 4/5
> Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: stamp is pretty close to perfect on all bags
> Other Comments: soft powder,easy to break up
> 
> Stamp Name: MILLIONAIRE
> Color: white glassine, the wider short bag
> Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): stack of money
> Count: 5/6
> Quality: 5
> Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: messy
> Other Comments: pretty sure these two stamps were cut from the same batch cause they're very similar and in the same kind of bags. Both are not wonderful but enough will get the job done. There are plenty of other stamps around so don't settle with either of these if you don't HAVE to
> 
> 
> my old connect got locked up and this new guy is giving me shit...this sucks. I need a new dude(jus sayin)
> 
> BE SAFE EVERYONE.



The notorious I was getting was green stamp and that shit was good.  Must have copied the name and put it on weak shit


----------



## NNJprincess

Piggy Bank green stamp with a pig on it
Quality - 5
Quantity - 4/5


----------



## peachylike

stamp: HARD CORE
Graphic: the word "HARD" and the word "CORE" underneath it in black.
quality: Better than the blue stamped hard core bags, because the other hard core's had fentanyl in them, meaning they wore off quicker. These bags are just plain amazing. I feel very awkward saying this so much, but that plain (and friggin awesome) fact is, all the dope i've been getting lately is the best shit i've ever gotten in years. In my city, the DEA has claimed one of the highest averaged heroin purity levels. "In 2000, [censored the city name.. i dont want to get in trouble with the mods.] recorded the DMP's highest heroin purity average of 74.0 percent. Over the last several years, [city censored again] has ranked consistently at or near the top in DMP retail heroin purity levels." Although in the ghetto, heroin is cut down and smaller, the area where I go is the purest, largest bags I've seen and I've copped in every state in the tristate area. this specific area of the city is claimed to have an average of 80% purity.  So when I give this bag an 8/10, i'm not embellishing, i'm not a noob, i'm not stupid or inexperienced.  The bags i've ben getting lately are just plain amazing!! a noob would either give them a 20 out of 10 or they'd give them nothing because they'd be either dead or in a hospital.
I can't remember any of the damn questions so i'll go right to comments: I love these bags, they're better than the zombie's and the other hardcore's because the zombies and other hardcores had some fentanyl in them, alongside the dope. And i'm just not that into fentdope.


----------



## MrSn0w

Stamp Name: BLUE MAGIC

Color:  BLUE STAMP 

Graphic: Large blue pring with stars on the to over the words blue magic

Count: Good count,7/8

Quality: pertty good 7.5-8.0


Stamp Name: The Carter

Color: Red Stamp

Graphic: Looks like appartment building skyline shot

Count: Good count,7/8

Quality: Same thing as the Blue Magic 7.0 - 8.0 (maybee a little weaker)


----------



## NNJprincess

Knock out red letters with a picture of boxing gloves
Quality - 6/7 really good
Quantity - 4/5 kinda small 

Overall good shit similar to the nine pounds


----------



## Molly2944

Just got something called Remy Martin

Quality 5

Quantity 6

This stuff is creeper dope it kind of creeps up on you.  I did not feel that much in the beginning and then a little while later maybe a half hour I started to feel it. It is just average. If anybody else gets this I am wondering what you thought of it as well


----------



## saveyour

is it weird that i don't do heroin but i read this thread all the time ?
something about every other stamp being from nj keeps me interested in my neighboring junkies drug drama =]


----------



## Mauricio

If anyone sees some blue "Polo" bags (has the word Polo, and logo), JUMP ON THEM! Pay extra even! At least the second best I've ever had, just did it so let's give it time, maybe it'll jump up.

I'll give number rating when im able to comprehend and type properly.


----------



## nrgfiend

NNJprincess said:


> Me too those Notorious were good :-(



These are still running around....just have to know the right person I guess!! I will say that I had some from one batch a week or two ago that was bomb on qty and then I had some from a batch this weekend and the qty was half of what it was before. Kinda frustratin but what can you do. Either way, it is good shit...


----------



## DubCity23

NNJprincess said:


> The notorious I was getting was green stamp and that shit was good.  Must have copied the name and put it on weak shit



Same here .. 3 stamps usually has me at my normal feeling .. not fucked up ya know jus chillen but the night i got a half bun of the green notorious i was like drooling after 3 and def blacked out after 5 and some valium they were bomb.


----------



## JerZfirE

Got them WHITE GIRLs again today and I LOVE them.

I would definitely suggest copping these if you have the chance.

The dope is bangin and the count isnt bad either.


----------



## redwizrd

Clear plastic bags here quality was great yesterday, today went down hill. Also some white wax bags going around. Bomb stuff! No stamp, really white powder turns dark redish, really good.


----------



## nrgfiend

DubCity23 said:


> Same here .. 3 stamps usually has me at my normal feeling .. not fucked up ya know jus chillen but the night i got a half bun of the green notorious i was like drooling after 3 and def blacked out after 5 and some valium they were bomb.




If you read my post a couple of pages back, it was regarding the Notorious. I had to bring someone back from a complete OD (blue lips, no breathing, slow heart, etc...) off of less than one bag of this shit. It is really good, that's for sure. 

I know of at least one other person who did less than one bag and was on the verge of a complete OD...they were close to going out completely but luckily they had good friends around to help them out and keep them from dropping into a full on overdose.  

Anyways, point of this was that they are still around and they are good; almost too good. I know that most people would say there is no such thing but after seeing the results of two seperate people using less than a full bag, these people both being seasoned opiate users, I say use and enjoy but do so with caution. Just my 2 cents...for what it's worth.


----------



## DubCity23

Thats pretty crazy stuff right there. I don't think i'd know what to do if someone was od'ing in front of me.


----------



## nrgfiend

DubCity23 said:


> Thats pretty crazy stuff right there. I don't think i'd know what to do if someone was od'ing in front of me.



You are not kidding when you say that it's crazy shit....as for what you do when someone starts to OD right in front of you?? Don't be selfish and leave them on the steps of the ER or anything like that...take care of them. In my particular instance, I ended up performing CPR, or a modified version of it, breathing air into them and watching their heart rate to make sure that it didn't drop. Had their heart stopped, I would have called 911 immediately. Since I knew that the person was going through the intense 15 minute rush that follows IV use, I stayed with them doing sternum rubs, slapping them in the face, checking their heart rate, and breathing for them until they snapped out of it.

This is not an experience that I ever want to go through again however all of us know that there is an inherit danger that comes along with shooting up good dope. I was very lucky because I had just recently been on BlueLight and had read a section about what to do if someone OD's on you. Even though I panicked like crazy, having read that Post about people overdosing, somehow I was able to recall the contents of that post and, in turn, saved my GF's life. She still has no idea what happened, no recollection of what happened during that 15 minute nightmare (for me anyway), and now she can't figure out why I won't help her shoot an entire bag anymore. I still have nightmares about it and I'm sure they won't stop anytime soon. As for her, she has no nightmares because she has no recollection of what happened. In fact, it took me almost two days to convince her that I really did have to perform CPR on her, and that was only after her breast-bone hurt where I did the compressions. 

I'll quit with the rambling because I know that OD's are not the topic of this thread, however, if it saves one person or helps someone bring a friend back, then it's worth it. 

Have fun but be safe and EDUCATE yourself. Knowledge is power when it comes to using and it proved to be true in this case. Same goes with knowing and trusting your source and their product. I'm glad that we still have the bit of freedom that we do when it comes to free-speech and a forum/website such as BL and Pillreports, because I truly think the knowledge that can be gained from these sites saves lives. I know it saved at least one...


----------



## Dragynfyr

Are all these notorious claims for the green stamp? Wondering if anyones seen these ones that have Notorious printed twice, one red the other black, stacked one on top of the other


----------



## nrgfiend

Dragynfyr said:


> Are all these notorious claims for the green stamp? Wondering if anyones seen these ones that have Notorious printed twice, one red the other black, stacked one on top of the other



The stamps I am talking about are the red and black, as you described. Not the green stamps. I apologize that I didn't specify earlier in the thread.


----------



## okterrific

Just picked up some Shop Tite bags again, they def are not the same as were going around a few weeks ago the quiality has gone down hill only thing that is different is the count is better now but the product absolutly sucks ass, stay away from them cop something else youll be beetter off and also you may get high unlike me that had 7 bags and felt very little. Where are those notorious  bags from are they out of p-town or brick city?


----------



## psychedelic nod

"Rat Poison"
red writing and a picture of a dead rat under it
very very nice bags, like perfectly folded and everything
HUGE count, like these are twice as fat as some other bags i get
GREAT quality, its pretty much like 1 1/2 bags crammed into one, i usually snort 3 to get pretty high, with these i do 2 and im in heaven


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

Just a quick update on the insular, rarified world of NYC delivery service dope..

For a brief moment, I was convinced that my dealer had completely lost his mind.  
Over the weekend, he had introduced a new stamp, without mentioning anything about it.  Upon taking my first good look at these new bags, I immediately noticed something was different.  Unlike the usual "TARGET" bags this dude normally carries, which would typically fill up 50-70% of the folded up bag when held up to a source of light, these new "HIGH END" bags were filled practically to the very top... Holding a bag between your thumb and index finger would confirm the suspicion that these bags were slightly thicker than the usual bags.
My first thought was, "Well, they might be fat... But it's possible that it's merely a case that they've used a lot more cutting agent, to make the bags appear more full."  Concerned about the fact that these were new, unfamiliar bags, I set up a single-bag shot, not willing to try more than a single bag for my first taste.  As soon as I tried it, I was overcome with a combination of heat and itchiness which took over my body.  The single bag felt more like a double- or triple-bag shot of my usual stuff, which is saying a lot, because my usual stuff is something I regularly rate a 7 or 7.5.

Stamp Name: HIGH END
Color: blue
Graphic: none
Count: 9 or 9.5 out of 10.  I don't think I've ever seen bags so stuffed.
Quality: Hard to say.  The bags were bigger than my usual bags, so it's hard to tell if they were stronger because the bags were so much bigger or because the dope itself was simply stronger itself.  I passed a bag along to a fellow BL'er who is *very* experienced in the dope game, and he confirmed that the bags tasted strong.  But again, it's hard to separate quantity from quality when dealing with such large bags.  I'm comfortable giving these bags a quality rating _range_ anywhere between 7.0 and 8.5, but would need to sample more of this particular stamp before settling on a definitive quality rating.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> Just a quick update on the insular, rarified world of NYC delivery service dope..
> 
> For a brief moment, I was convinced that my dealer had completely lost his mind.
> Over the weekend, he had introduced a new stamp, without mentioning anything about it.  Upon taking my first good look at these new bags, I immediately noticed something was different.  Unlike the usual "TARGET" bags this dude normally carries, which would typically fill up 50-70% of the folded up bag when held up to a source of light, these new "HIGH END" bags were filled practically to the very top... Holding a bag between your thumb and index finger would confirm the suspicion that these bags were slightly thicker than the usual bags.
> My first thought was, "Well, they might be fat... But it's possible that it's merely a case that they've used a lot more cutting agent, to make the bags appear more full."  Concerned about the fact that these were new, unfamiliar bags, I set up a single-bag shot, not willing to try more than a single bag for my first taste.  As soon as I tried it, I was overcome with a combination of heat and itchiness which took over my body.  The single bag felt more like a double- or triple-bag shot of my usual stuff, which is saying a lot, because my usual stuff is something I regularly rate a 7 or 7.5.
> 
> Stamp Name: HIGH END
> Color: blue
> Graphic: none
> Count: 9 or 9.5 out of 10.  I don't think I've ever seen bags so stuffed.
> Quality: Hard to say.  The bags were bigger than my usual bags, so it's hard to tell if they were stronger because the bags were so much bigger or because the dope itself was simply stronger itself.  I passed a bag along to a fellow BL'er who is *very* experienced in the dope game, and he confirmed that the bags tasted strong.  But again, it's hard to separate quantity from quality when dealing with such large bags.  I'm comfortable giving these bags a quality rating _range_ anywhere between 7.0 and 8.5, but would need to sample more of this particular stamp before settling on a definitive quality rating.




Speaking of which, I wanted to start another offshoot discussion about how the perceived quantity rating might affect one's perception of quality, or vice versa.  In the preceding example, I was so tempted to assign the dope a much higher quality rating merely because the quantity was so astounding.  Likewise, if the quantity was instead shamefully small, I might have be tempted to offer a lower quality rating.  This effect is experienced via two mechanisms, as far as I can tell.  The first mechanism is the obvious, that having a huge amount of dope results in getting you higher, so you can't exactly tell if it's above-average quality or merely an affect of there being a more-than-average amount of dope per bag.  The other mechanism is somewhat "fuzzier"... But let's say you get a bundle of super-fat bags of a new stamp you've never seen before... The satisfaction of having in your possession a bunch of really fat bags might make you happy enough to overlook the actual mediocrity of that bundle.  

I just figured I'd bring that up, as my experience over the weekend brought this phenomenon to light.


----------



## missyKO

do you remember what the graphic was on those notorious bags, if any?


----------



## DubCity23

No graphic on the bomb ones i got . Just NOTORIOUS in green writing .. i also got red WARZONES that were similar dope.


Has anyone got You got served bags?


----------



## nrgfiend

missyKO said:


> do you remember what the graphic was on those notorious bags, if any?



There is no graphic on the bag...just the writing in black and red. I know that there are other ones running around with a different logo on them but these are just a straight black and red writing and that's it.


----------



## hohov3

NNJprincess said:


> Piggy Bank green stamp with a pig on it
> Quality - 5
> Quantity - 4/5



Just picked up the same bags and "CSI"

Both seem to be the same dope, green writing, but the CSI bags are the bigger sized bags. We seem to be getting the same stuff because almost every stamp you posted I picked up at almost the same time.... weird....


----------



## PureLife

jackie brown

Naked girl spreading her legs.

quality: 6/10

quantity: 8/10 ( They were hella bigger than "average")

oh, the bag was yellow


----------



## Khadijah

Anybody seen green notorious'es? got sum and i dont wanna over do it if they are as good as the other ones....Then again i dont wana lowball it and use too little and then not be able to have a great rush. I do 7-8 in one, i got 7 now, so ima either do all 7 in one and OD, or do one or two to test it and be totally unimpressed, and then be like oh fuck cuz if i had did all 7 at once, at least i woulda caught a good rush. So fill me in peeps!!


----------



## okterrific

Molly2944 said:


> Just got something called Remy Martin
> 
> Quality 5
> 
> Quantity 6
> 
> This stuff is creeper dope it kind of creeps up on you.  I did not feel that much in the beginning and then a little while later maybe a half hour I started to feel it. It is just average. If anybody else gets this I am wondering what you thought of it as well




Hey just picked up the remy martin bags as you described with the red and green multi color stamp,

Stamp Name:Remy Martin

Color: multi color red and green
Graphic: bottle of wine/liquor

Count: Good count,7/8 some are smaller than others but most the size is good

Quality: pertty decent 6/7


----------



## missyKO

Just got some more STAR LEGENDS...i'm pretty happy with these and THERAPY


----------



## NODstradamus

^^ Yea both are def fire...


----------



## JerZfirE

NODstradamus said:


> ^^ Yea both are def fire...



Yeah they are. I think I like the S.L. better than the THERAPY though.

Still high as FUCK on them WHITE GIRLs atm.

Better than both of them stamps.


----------



## JerZfirE

dapahe25 said:


> any advice on where to go? Willing to drive philly, jersey... From wilkes-barre scranton area



ONCE AGAIN BRO


This isnt allowed on bluelight.

This site is not for finding out where you can go to get a fix.

Revealing locations is strictly prohibited.

This is the second thread you posted on about where to cop.

Read the rules like everybody else.

haha I sound like a mod.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

I've had the Hard Core bags that peachylike mentioned, I know exactly where you got them, I've been goin to the same area in Philly to get my shit instead of Jersey because the dope has been way doper out there. anyways, here's the recent cops.

Philly:

Stamp: DON KING
Color: Blue bags with darker blue ink letters in all capitals, the word DON on top of the word KING.
Quantity: 9/10, the whole bag is filled to the fold then you flip it over and theres some powder on the back side of the bag as well. Definetely a really good amount.
Quality: 9/10 if not 10/10. This is probably the best dope I've ever done, it's so strong and the bags are so fat dude.
Other: Look out for fake-ass imitations, if it isn't stamped exactly how I described it then I would be wary when purchasing. I got shit called Don King a couple months before I knew about the real DON KING and it was GARBAGE. But the real deal DON KING is 100% fire.

Stamp: Hard Core
Color: Blue bags with black ink, as peachylike described.
Quantity: I'd say a 7/10 or 8/10, definetely a good amount.
Quality: I'd say about a 7/10, not a great rush but a great lasting effect.

Stamp: Hard Core
Color: Blue bags with smaller red ink.
Quantity: About an 8/10.
Quality: This shit was definetely a 9/10, I spilled half my shot by accident and still got a huge rush from shooting just half a bag. This shit was definetely better than the Hard Core they have out now.

Stamp: Electric
Color: I forget the color of the bags, I think the lettering was in black ink.
Quantity: I'd say a 6 or 7/10.
Quality: Pretty fucking good, I'd say a 7 or 8/10.

Stamp: KING
Color: Blue bags with black ink lettering.
Quantity: 8 or 9/10.
Quality: 8 or 9/10 again.
Other: Pretty awesome shit. Very similar to DON KING.

Jersey:

Stamp: Tropicana
Color: White bags with green bubble lettering.
Quantity: Probably a 10/10. These bags were wide and the powder amount inside with big fat huge.
Quality: I'd say an 8 or 9/10.  I puked off of one bag, but I didn't really have a habit, I had some clean time under my belt at the time so it's hard to say.

Stamp: Recession
Color: White bags and I forget what color the ink lettering was, but it may have been green or black.
Quantity: 9/10.
Quality: Hard to say. It was extremely hard to mix these shots, it was like the dope was cut with sand, that's the best way I could describe it. I spilled a whole shot cause a cop almost pulled us over but I had like 5 units of solution left and I did that and did feel a slight rush, which is saying something. So I can't really say. I wouldn't reccoment that shit to anyone.


I've gotten way better shit in Jersey, like absoulte fire shit, specifically the area where I'm from, but it hasn't been all that recent so I'm not gonna bother mentioning them.


----------



## yo_bot

white bag with blue SUZUKI stamp

definitely good shit 8 or 9 out of 10

quanity is alright


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ I smell another rating dispute about to pop up again..


----------



## missyKO

the quality of bags are different depending on the method of use, right? someone brought this up earlier so maybe it would be beneficial to put your method in the review? just an idea...


----------



## JerZfirE

missyKO said:


> the quality of bags are different depending on the method of use, right? someone brought this up earlier so maybe it would be beneficial to put your method in the review? just an idea...




Of course ROA makes a difference, but you should still be able to determine quality regardless. And since shooting is most effective, anyone banging their dope will have enough experience not to give a quality rating that is higher than it should be. If anything, they would rate the dope lower IMO.



 Mods: Sorry about the off topic posts...


----------



## DubCity23

lacey k said:


> Anybody seen green notorious'es? got sum and i dont wanna over do it if they are as good as the other ones....Then again i dont wana lowball it and use too little and then not be able to have a great rush. I do 7-8 in one, i got 7 now, so ima either do all 7 in one and OD, or do one or two to test it and be totally unimpressed, and then be like oh fuck cuz if i had did all 7 at once, at least i woulda caught a good rush. So fill me in peeps!!



I got them i live in PA i dunno if they are same ones use got NOTORIOUS in big green letters. 

They were the bomb diggity and i only got them once and then got bags similar to them a few days later.

Let me know what you think of them ... if they're bomb they were probably the same. But you seem to get a lot of bomb bags so they might just be on par with those ... lemme know how they treated you.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

No..No..Notorious!


----------



## peachylike

ugh im so pissed. these red zombies are an imitation of the black zombies. THESE NEW ONES SUCK SO BAD. stamp: zombie graphic: cartoonish frankenstein with the word ZOMBIE under it. its exactly the same graphic as the real zombies, the only difference is color. quality: Awful! most of the bags were a 2 or 3 out of 10. one of the bags id say was a 1. it was way too cut. this is compared to the real zombies being around an 8/10. neatness of bag: instead of being small blue bags, they were gigantic and flimsy.


----------



## peachylike

JerseyJunkie said:


> I've had the Hard Core bags that peachylike mentioned, I know exactly where you got them, I've been goin to the same area in Philly to get my shit instead of Jersey because the dope has been way doper out there. anyways, here's the recent cops.
> 
> Philly:
> 
> Stamp: DON KING
> Color: Blue bags with darker blue ink letters in all capitals, the word DON on top of the word KING.
> Quantity: 9/10, the whole bag is filled to the fold then you flip it over and theres some powder on the back side of the bag as well. Definetely a really good amount.
> Quality: 9/10 if not 10/10. This is probably the best dope I've ever done, it's so strong and the bags are so fat dude.
> Other: Look out for fake-ass imitations, if it isn't stamped exactly how I described it then I would be wary when purchasing. I got shit called Don King a couple months before I knew about the real DON KING and it was GARBAGE. But the real deal DON KING is 100% fire.
> 
> Stamp: Hard Core
> Color: Blue bags with black ink, as peachylike described.
> Quantity: I'd say a 7/10 or 8/10, definetely a good amount.
> Quality: I'd say about a 7/10, not a great rush but a great lasting effect.
> 
> Stamp: Hard Core
> Color: Blue bags with smaller red ink.
> Quantity: About an 8/10.
> Quality: This shit was definetely a 9/10, I spilled half my shot by accident and still got a huge rush from shooting just half a bag. This shit was definetely better than the Hard Core they have out now.
> 
> Stamp: Electric
> Color: I forget the color of the bags, I think the lettering was in black ink.
> Quantity: I'd say a 6 or 7/10.
> Quality: Pretty fucking good, I'd say a 7 or 8/10.
> 
> Stamp: KING
> Color: Blue bags with black ink lettering.
> Quantity: 8 or 9/10.
> Quality: 8 or 9/10 again.
> Other: Pretty awesome shit. Very similar to DON KING.
> 
> Jersey:
> 
> Stamp: Tropicana
> Color: White bags with green bubble lettering.
> Quantity: Probably a 10/10. These bags were wide and the powder amount inside with big fat huge.
> Quality: I'd say an 8 or 9/10.  I puked off of one bag, but I didn't really have a habit, I had some clean time under my belt at the time so it's hard to say.
> 
> Stamp: Recession
> Color: White bags and I forget what color the ink lettering was, but it may have been green or black.
> Quantity: 9/10.
> Quality: Hard to say. It was extremely hard to mix these shots, it was like the dope was cut with sand, that's the best way I could describe it. I spilled a whole shot cause a cop almost pulled us over but I had like 5 units of solution left and I did that and did feel a slight rush, which is saying something. So I can't really say. I wouldn't reccoment that shit to anyone.
> 
> 
> I've gotten way better shit in Jersey, like absoulte fire shit, specifically the area where I'm from, but it hasn't been all that recent so I'm not gonna bother mentioning them.




the hardcores have fluctuated, there were 3 different stamps and each stamp had two slightly different batches. all were pretty damn good, but the very best were the first batch of black stamped hardcores. dunno which you got.
also, i had bags a few weeks ago with that sand effect when mixed as well. heating did near to nothing to make the sandy stuFf dissolve. it was strange. but the bags were bangin anyway.


----------



## deaf eye

the towns paper had in their crime report - some lady dropping some paper


Stamp: TT
Color: green
Quantity:  no idea
Quality:  no idea but musta not been all that good, since 5- 0 got called to their residence cuz of fighting


--- another stamp in the towns paper

stamp- instant nod
color   ?
quality  ? 
quantity   ?


----------



## okterrific

Just made a pick of some new bags today, After waiting for at least 45 min for my dude to arrive, I got some green stamped bags called stringray.

Stamp Name:STINGRAY

Color:  green

Graphic: Picture of a Car

Bag: the bags were the wider bags and very thin wax paper, they didnt take there time packing these up they were extremly sloppy.

Count: Very Good count,7/8 

Quality: the dope was white and very flaky the quility was just alright nothing to great but got the job done after 2 bags  and i was high for a good while, rate them 7/7.5

If you come by them you should get them cause they are alright and you'll def catch a nod, but me personally I would pass on them if i was offered them again and i would take my chances with something new and hope they are better than these.


----------



## missyKO

There's a new crappy batch of THERAPY going around. These have the exact same stamp, stamp color, and bag so its hard to tell the difference but I did notice that the tape on these are easier to rip than on the originals...its so minor but it's something.
The count is much less than the others and the cut is different. Its a disappointment especially after the originals were so bangin.

Quantity: 4
Quality: 4

Anyone else come across these?


----------



## JerZfirE

missyKO said:


> There's a new crappy batch of THERAPY going around. These have the exact same stamp, stamp color, and bag so its hard to tell the difference but I did notice that the tape on these are easier to rip than on the originals...its so minor but it's something.
> The count is much less than the others and the cut is different. Its a disappointment especially after the originals were so bangin.
> 
> Quantity: 4
> Quality: 4
> 
> Anyone else come across these?




I just picked up a bun of THERAPY. I havent copped it about a month until today. 

The quality didnt seem to be as good as usual, but it still wasnt "bad."

The count sucks too, but Ive never had  THERAPYs that were fat anyway.

Im not sure if these are the shitty bags youre talking about or if Im just so used to that bangin ass WHITE GIRL that Ive been gettin lately.


----------



## okterrific

Its a new day new bags of that dope , picked up a new stamp, today  I copped:

Stamp Name:MOB

Color: green

Graphic: Picture of a Gun

Bag:The bags were neatly stamped and taped, they took thier time packing these up.

Count: Very Good count has a lot in them i would say  that each bag is likea bag and half,8/8.5

Quality: the dope was white, Did 3 bags in half hour, they were okay nothing to great but after i had 6 bags i started nodding and feeling good. they would rate around A 6/6.5, Got these very very cheap, so if you come across them at a good price get them cause they'll do the job, but be aware dont pay full price since they arent worth it.


----------



## JerZfirE

What ever happened to the DUNKIN DONUTS stamps? I havent

seen them since the summer. Anybody come across these lately?


----------



## okterrific

i had them green dunkin dounuts in november/ december but I dont know if there around anymore when i got them it was off a random dude not from my usual dopeboy so i wouldn even know where to find them no more.


----------



## missyKO

So yesterday I got the not so great batch of THERAPY and today I got the "new" shitty STAR LEGEND. I could tell it was different the second I looked at it cause the stamp is more of a lime green than the dark green originals. The count is low and the quality is way over cut and more powdery...someone is trying to make some money off these names. And I got these from two different guys so I know its not someone fuckking with the bags. Just make sure if someone tells you they got these that you look before you buy cause they're nothing like the originals.

Anyway...


Stamp: SMOKING GUN(dark green)

Graphic: Picture of a Gun with smoke

Bag: Stamps are messy and hard pressed but the tape job is alright

Count: Pretty good. Bags are consistently full...8

Quality: The quality isn't terrible. I would give it a 6.5


Be safe everyone!


----------



## missyKO

oh and lacey k what ever happened with those green notorious??


----------



## DubCity23

Got red I-95 i can't really tell quality i'd say a 7.5 or 8 but they are full basically next to the lighcount -10 biggest ive seen


----------



## JerZfirE

Damn. First the THERAPY and now the STAR LEGEND? Thats some bullshit. Im just glad I got the THERAPY for cheap. Maybe thats why my dude charged me less cuz they aint the good shit that they should be with a respectable stamp.


----------



## jtbrick

missyKO said:


> So yesterday I got the not so great batch of THERAPY and today I got the "new" shitty STAR LEGEND. I could tell it was different the second I looked at it cause the stamp is more of a lime green than the dark green originals. The count is low and the quality is way over cut and more powdery...someone is trying to make some money off these names. And I got these from two different guys so I know its not someone fuckking with the bags. Just make sure if someone tells you they got these that you look before you buy cause they're nothing like the originals.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> Stamp: SMOKING GUN(dark green)
> 
> Graphic: Picture of a Gun with smoke
> 
> Bag: Stamps are messy and hard pressed but the tape job is alright
> 
> Count: Pretty good. Bags are consistently full...8
> 
> Quality: The quality isn't terrible. I would give it a 6.5
> 
> 
> Be safe everyone!



Don't say the prices but were the "imitation" bags cheaper or the same price as the legit Star Legends & Therapys?

Also, did the bad ones come from the same dude who gave you the good ones?


----------



## mmmCHRISx

just got some good tar, well it could be pretty shitty, cause my tolerance is pretty low, but im high!!

I cringe at the thought of people injecting this shit. Smells,tastes,looks nasty as shit!


----------



## cbecker525

just got some pretty good stuff today...

Name: King
Bag: regular bag with blue crown and blue writing of KING under it
Quantity: They are pretty small, not a lot in there, but most around here are small. so compared to the rest id say its a 5/10
Quality: These hit pretty good, and the feeling lasts longer than usual, 7/10
Overall: Pretty good find...


----------



## okterrific

Its Sunday again, Picked up ShopRite stamped bags again, I have been gettting these for more than 3 weeks already and its been more often than any other stamp ever,usually the stamps i get stay around for about a week give or take a few days than dissapper, i guess with these they packed up thousands and thousands of them and it dont look like there is a end in sight with these Shoprites cause they keep coming and coming, They are good and get you high but my tolerance has gotten so high off of these they don't work for me anymore. I need somthing new, I guess it time to look for a diffrent dopeboy so i can get some diffrent stamps to add to my collection. Anyone one else having this issue getting these same stamps almost everytime when copping??


----------



## mmmCHRISx

thats interesting ^^^^^

maby there flooding the market with a good product, to increase everyones tolerance. Watch the same people release a shitty bag soon, so you have to buy more (;


----------



## mvd

few years back i was getting blue law & orders for like 2 months straight, then fentanyl decided to come out of the closet and law & order wasn't shit anymore so it disappeared lol


----------



## JerseyJunkie

cbecker525 said:


> just got some pretty good stuff today...
> 
> Name: King
> Bag: regular bag with blue crown and blue writing of KING under it
> Quantity: They are pretty small, not a lot in there, but most around here are small. so compared to the rest id say its a 5/10
> Quality: These hit pretty good, and the feeling lasts longer than usual, 7/10
> Overall: Pretty good find...



yea ive been getting that same king shit, i actually wrote about it in one of my posts in this thread. it is pretty good shit and pretty consistent, but either the quality went down or i just got used to it cause i dont like it as much as when i first got it. i think its just cause ive been doing a lot more dope though because it seems the same. god i love that philly dope...


----------



## JerZfirE

I picked up some THERAPY again today from the same dude who had the low quality ones on Friday. I didnt really want to cop from him until he changed stamps, but the price was right.

The ones I copped today were good. They were what you expect from THERAPY. Maybe he re-upped since Friday and there just happened to be a bad batch going around. Someone else posted about shitty THERAPYs on Thursday as well..


----------



## wwindexx

I had the Therapys - they were bomb. I just got a Star Legend tonight but I did a subox earlier, so I have to wait til tomorrow to try it, dude said it was some of the best he had seen for a while. Anybody seen Wickeds?

EDIT: The Therapys were red just like everybody elses, but these Star Legends are Blue. Anybody had these?


----------



## DubCity23

wwindexx said:


> I had the Therapys - they were bomb. I just got a Star Legend tonight but I did a subox earlier, so I have to wait til tomorrow to try it, dude said it was some of the best he had seen for a while. Anybody seen Wickeds?
> 
> EDIT: The Therapys were red just like everybody elses, but these Star Legends are Blue. Anybody had these?



No, but have you got any of the you got served in the burgh? or i-95's , notorious , warzones anything liek that?


----------



## wwindexx

DubCity23 said:


> No, but have you got any of the you got served in the burgh? or i-95's , notorious , warzones anything liek that?



No I just started using pretty recently. I think the order I got them in was
Pins and Needles
Hustle and Flow
Rush
Therapy
Von Dutch
Wicked
Star Legend

Those are all the ones I've seen. The Wickeds and the Therapys were sweet. I have to wait until tomorrow to try out the Legend


----------



## JerZfirE

wwindexx said:


> EDIT: The Therapys were red just like everybody elses, but these Star Legends are Blue. Anybody had these?



Ive only seen the green STAR LEGEND. Theyre pretty bangin.


----------



## wwindexx

JerZfirE said:


> Ive only seen the green STAR LEGEND. Theyre pretty bangin.



Yeah my dude said he gets really high off of one - which is crazy because he normally bangs like 2+ bags.


----------



## mvd

drive safe to all the jersey cats who didn't stock up yesterday 

my porch is fucking buried under snow now i can't get out lol


----------



## amblerg

GAME OVER
red ink blue bag
best this year
havent seen potency or counts like this before
if u can decipher the graphic let me kno


----------



## mararies20

wow....MEGA THREAD HERE...i've tried very hard to read most of them and haven't seen anyone mention it..but I've gotten recession and another one called 

"SPEED LIMIT 55" its black ink I had it only like once or twice and now its just been plain bags, got em from dah boggie down bronx


----------



## jtbrick

^^^
Yeah there's been several mentions of Recession on here. There are also about 5 or 6 different variations of Recession floating around NJ/NY over the last 6 months or so. Some are decent ......some are crap


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Just got Hard Core last night with the blue stamps on blue bags...i think there was a picture too but im not sure..shit was pretty bangin

and yea the recession i got was garbage...it was like it was cut with sand or something. i spilled most of the shot cause of a cop but i was able to draw in like 5 or 10 units and i actually felt a little something from it, if it wasnt cut with whatever it was and would actually have drawn up into the needle i feel like it would have been really good shit..i dunno...they were white bags with a green stamp i think...camden


----------



## trychomes

*notorious*

has anybody seen the notorious stamps in red and black letters with an actual sticker with a white dude and a black dude on the sticker?

STAMP: notorious
GRAPHIC : notorious in black letters with a mirror image below it in red.
COUNT : 4/5
QUALITY: 4/5  I am very high and puking after 1.5 bags.  I usually snort 2 and dont get as high as I am right now.

The sticker is there instead of tape .  Pretty neat folding on almost all of the 9 bags i got.  One or two are sloppy but even those are just a tad crooked.  smells like dog food to me which is usually a good sign in my experience.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

haha..dog food huh? the very first time i snorted dope i remember saying "it tastes like dry macaroni"


----------



## JerZfirE

JerseyJunkie said:


> it was like it was cut with sand or something



I had some shit like that once. It was like little pebbles and pretty dark brown powder. It stunk like a motherfucker too. It was almost unsnortable because you almost puked when that nasty shit hit your nose.  The shit was bangin though haha.

It was the only shit Ive ever had in a blank bag.


----------



## wwindexx

Tom and Jerry (red and blue letters)
Count: 8
Quality: 6.5-7

These are pretty decent. I was told I was gonna be getting Wickeds or Therapys. I'm not too dissapointed though. My dude said he saw those i-95s said they were poop.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:


> *Stamp Name:* JOHN DOE
> 
> *Color:* White bag, red stamp
> 
> *Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* No
> 
> *Count:* Low to average, 5.2
> 
> *Quality:* Pretty solid 7.1
> 
> *Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Neatly taped and packaged
> 
> *Other Comments:* Got these in a different city than normal and was skeptical when looking at the amount in the bags. Good overall bags, could feel the warmth right away




I've been thinking about this last post, since this is the third time I've gotten this stamp. I definitely over-scored these on the quantity part, the first time especially.

I'd say they were really more of a 3.5 the first time and have been 4.0-4.5 (depending on the bag) the last few times.

Considering how small the count is, I definitely under-scored the quality. These bags are quite good. I've gotten a similar consistent up-beat, happy high, followed by a solid nod everytime I've had them. Definitely at least an 8. %)


I keep getting these in a city that's about 30 minutes away from my normal city. The dope in the JOHN DOE bags has been darker than the majority of the stuff I get in the other city. The only other time I picked up in city #2, and got unstamped bags from a different dude, the dope was also brown. It's a lot lighter in the other city. Can't tell which I like more.


----------



## peachylike

hardcore got busted... i could cry. of all of the bags in that very specific location of which i will not name, those were the best (and im not talking about the stamp 'the best' cuz those werent as good as hardcore, hehe.) anyway, the whole hardcore line got busted and now the real zombies are gone, replaced by imitation red ones. anyway, heres the a new one ive been getting, not too great. 
stamp: much better 
graphic: just words. 
quantity: small compared to what im used to. but im spoiled. idk, 5/10. 
quality: 4/10. long time ago, these bags were the norm for me, coppin in the ghetto, but in the new location, these SUCK. im used to 8/10 or 9/10 shit the past month, so these bags are very beat for me.. 
neatness: neat enough, but in nic bags, not sealed plastic. pisses me off and makes me think theyre fucked with, but idk he has them in these nics now and again, sometimes good sometimes bad. 
comments: these are not "much better" theyre "much worse." 

oh, and my boyfriend says the cowboys are the shit, but i never got a chance to try them, he said the girls corner is always lined down the block like the fuckin dmv with people waiting for her to re up, so shes always sold out. anyway, anyone ever get these?


----------



## hohov3

Stamp: Ed Hardy
Color: Green
Graphic: Some ed hardy graphic
Quantity: 5
Quality: 4 (below average)

Got this on the northside of nwk ( i can say this, right?). 

Stamp: Sin City
Color: Red
Graphic: None
Quantity: 4/5
Quality: 4 (below average)

Also got this in nwk.

Stamp: CSI
Color: Green
Graphic: None
Quantity: 4 (Came in the bigger bags I tend to get in patterson)
Quality: 4


Stamp: Piggy Bank
Color: Green
Graphic: None
Quantity: 4/5
Quality: 4/5

Weird thing with this is the brick came with both the small nwk bags and the bigger patterson bags.

Stamp: CIA
Color: Red
Graphic: None
Quantity: 5
Quality: 5/6
Other: I picked up a few batches of this and the dope varied time to time. Some times it was better than others. 

Stamp: Geico
Color: Green
Graphic: None. Just Geico in capital letters
Quantity: 4/5
Quality: 4/5


The reason why i'm rating everything a 5 is because that's average. I'm comparing them to bags like therapy and star legend which I would rate a 7. A 5 isn't bad but it's not fire or anything. I pick up sets when i pick up my d in case anyone wants to know if I shoot it or snort it.


----------



## hohov3

Stamp: Concrete
Color: Red
Graphic: None
Quantity: 5
Quality: 5
Other: I picked this up about 2 weeks ago so I don't remember much but I wrote on the back of the bag that I kept that it was decent. I here that it's still floating around nwk so that's why i'm posting it.

Stamp: Mad Money
Color: Green:
Graphic: Looks like a bill of some sorts
Quantity: 5/6
Quality: 5/6
Other: I here this is still around so im posting my opinion.

Stamp: Tiffany
Color: Blue
Graphic: Picture of a car
Quantity: 5/6
Quality: 
Other: I don't understand what a picture of a car has to do with the name "Tiffany" but whatever. 

Stamp: Money Train
Color: Green
Graphic: Picture of a train
Quantity: 5
Quality: 5
Other: My guy has had this on and off for the past year or so. I try to get the better stuff like 'Therapy' and the like. 

Stamp: Fugitive
Color: Green
Graphic: None
Quantity: 5/6
Quality: 5/6
Other: Better than all of the other green stamps that i've had recently but this dope has varied. Some times i've gotten bricks that were better than others.


----------



## hohov3

Some of these stamps started circulating a few weeks ago (maybe a month) but my guy occasionally calls me and tells me he has these. I guess when he can't get better d he'll get that stuff instead. Most of the better stuff that's been posted here i've picked up as well but they've been posted so many times now it's not worth re-posting. I have more stamps that I've picked up in the past week or two but I can't find my collection book.

I keep 1 stamp of everything i've ever picked up for the past 4 years so my collection has hundreds and hundreds of stamps. I want to post a pic but I don't know if that's allowed...


----------



## JerseyJunkie

peachylike said:


> hardcore got busted... i could cry. of all of the bags in that very specific location of which i will not name, those were the best (and im not talking about the stamp 'the best' cuz those werent as good as hardcore, hehe.) anyway, the whole hardcore line got busted and now the real zombies are gone, replaced by imitation red ones. anyway, heres the a new one ive been getting, not too great.
> stamp: much better
> graphic: just words.
> quantity: small compared to what im used to. but im spoiled. idk, 5/10.
> quality: 4/10. long time ago, these bags were the norm for me, coppin in the ghetto, but in the new location, these SUCK. im used to 8/10 or 9/10 shit the past month, so these bags are very beat for me..
> neatness: neat enough, but in nic bags, not sealed plastic. pisses me off and makes me think theyre fucked with, but idk he has them in these nics now and again, sometimes good sometimes bad.
> comments: these are not "much better" theyre "much worse."
> 
> oh, and my boyfriend says the cowboys are the shit, but i never got a chance to try them, he said the girls corner is always lined down the block like the fuckin dmv with people waiting for her to re up, so shes always sold out. anyway, anyone ever get these?



Damn, you know what that's crazy, I just woke up from a long ass dream that me and my friend were both living on the streets out there in that very specific location, but we kind of had it mde cause we knew people who lived there and it was much...better??? hahahaha. it was like really nice and lots of upper class people around but still lots of drugs and junkies too but ANYWAY....we drove to cop at the hard core set (in my dream) and no one was out at all and im like Wtf and then we saw cops everywhere and i was like shit....i hope they didnt get busted for reals cause i know the cops like to sit at that corner a lot but whentheres no cops around they're usually open for business...and the past few days the hard core has been BANGIN!!! i am so dope sick, its only 8am and i can't sleep, im waiting for my friend to pick me up in an hour or two, trying to hustle up somemoney before that cause i already owe her 2 or 3 bags and she will only spot me 1 if i dont have money...maybe ill go cop that King shit if Hard core aint out...


----------



## BlueMagic1992

anyone heard of the stamp New Years 2009 ?, called my dealer he says hes got those.. buying four of them.. hope there alright? lol, also I've had

Rolex-white bag-Very big-Awesome quality
Ecko/with a Rhino-Smallish bag-bangin dope
CVS OPEN 24/7-decent sized-pretty good dope
Microscopes-Big bags- 10/10 quality=5th n york went down the tubes though =\
Deat Centence-BOMB-BOMB-BOMB
The Best-AWESOME-AWESOME-AWEOSME

ive had hundreds more but those are my favorit jawns. some not so good to shoot, others alright.


----------



## benniboi

ya know what people, i'm from London and it's so surreal reading these posts because we have nothing like that here- no logo's, badges or colours, just 'wraps' of plastic of balloons, the most exciting change is when they use a different fukin' colour plastic lol. the dope is always afghan brown no4 as well- 'always' maybe the odd change in colour- possibly some darker brown (which is generally stronger) or maybe pinkish' stuff occasionally- a few months ago there was a serious drought, never seen shit like that 4 years! but our scene seems pretty damn boring in comparison. hit me back people, let me know that u think!

Ben


----------



## okterrific

Had those SIN CITY bags a few weekes ago with the black stamp, the dope was brown and like sand, It was the worst dope I have had in a while, I def got beat, It got me so pissed cause I copped a brick of it, I did them all in 2 days cause I felt if i do them at least i may feel something. I felt nothing just a lil dizzy and sick, stay away if you see these they are crap the stuff inside is not even dope its fake!!!!!


----------



## JerseyJunkie

okterrific said:


> Had those SIN CITY bags a few weekes ago with the black stamp, the dope was brown and like sand, It was the worst dope I have had in a while, I def got beat, It got me so pissed cause I copped a brick of it, I did them all in 2 days cause I felt if i do them at least i may feel something. I felt nothing just a lil dizzy and sick, stay away if you see these they are crap the stuff inside is not even dope its fake!!!!!



why would you even bother doing it if it's fake?


----------



## wwindexx

JerseyJunkie said:


> why would you even bother doing it if it's fake?



See if it does anything...I've gotten weird fakes before - unstamped bags and I ended up doing em all just to see if I'd get anything. My friend got a headache, and our pupils were fucking huge. Weird shit.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

JerZfirE said:


> Yeah they are. I think I like the S.L. better than the THERAPY though.
> 
> Still high as FUCK on them WHITE GIRLs atm.
> 
> Better than both of them stamps.



White girls are the shit 

Just had the therapys as well


----------



## okterrific

Been getthing these REMY MARTIN stamps for a week now, thye are pretty good nothing to special but gets me high and nodding, %)Anyone else getting these?? what you think of them?


----------



## mvd

SUGAR HILL
Stamp: A hill, presumed to be... sugar.
Quality: Decent.*
Quantity: Slightly less than average.*
From: Newark.

* It's been like 2-3 years since I've used junk -- since I've used much of anything besides alcohol, really -- so I can't make an accurate judgment regarding quality and quantity in comparison to what's going around now; or even to what was going around back then because I can't even rememebr.  From what I do remember, the weight looks just a little bit below average.  As to the quality... well, I sniffed one about 7 hours ago, but I was feeling a bit sick so I didn't get too high; the ambient buzz stuck around the rest of the day.  I just did half of another and that amped things up a bit.  So, I'd say it's sufficient.

Yes, I swallowed my dignity and paranoia and went through with my relapse.  I'm not too pleased with my decision.  I'm surprised at this, actually; I rather expected to feel very apathetic about the whole situation, especially once I did the bags.  I like feeling high... I guess.  Not as much as I thought I would.  Nonetheless, I don't think it was worth the risk, time and money I wasted, and in retrospect I probably made a bad decision.  But I'm rather glad to find out that I'm not definitely not missing junk as much as I was beginning to think I was.  I suppose the sickness from not taking my Subs for a few days encouraged me to revert to old habits.

The game seems so fucked up nowadays, too.  Scoring was a totally fucked up odyssey, and talking to a few junkys on the street about what's been going on was a very sobering and lamentable conversation.

I still live at home, and I'm sure I've been acting a little suspect in front of my folks; hopefully they don't peepee test me or stumble onto the dope before I flush it, because I really don't think I want to be doing this ever again.  Hopefully it's the final nail in the coffin, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## JerZfirE

Just picked up somethin new..

MERCEDES BENZ

Green Mercedes Logo

Count Is Kinda Low

Ill rate these about a 6.

Def. nothing special. The chick was sayin

that they were supposed to be real good.. 



.


----------



## peachylike

JerseyJunkie said:


> Damn, you know what that's crazy, I just woke up from a long ass dream that me and my friend were both living on the streets out there in that very specific location, but we kind of had it mde cause we knew people who lived there and it was much...better??? hahahaha. it was like really nice and lots of upper class people around but still lots of drugs and junkies too but ANYWAY....we drove to cop at the hard core set (in my dream) and no one was out at all and im like Wtf and then we saw cops everywhere and i was like shit....i hope they didnt get busted for reals cause i know the cops like to sit at that corner a lot but whentheres no cops around they're usually open for business...and the past few days the hard core has been BANGIN!!! i am so dope sick, its only 8am and i can't sleep, im waiting for my friend to pick me up in an hour or two, trying to hustle up somemoney before that cause i already owe her 2 or 3 bags and she will only spot me 1 if i dont have money...maybe ill go cop that King shit if Hard core aint out...



thats crazy. for your info, the hardcore corners i guess are doing "strike" now, only a few remaining guys that didnt get busted i guess. i dont find them at all as good as hardcore. right now godfather and zombie have been what ive been getting, and i hear cowboys are comparible, but i havent done them because that girl is always out with people waiting to drain her stash the second she re ups. gotta take a number and wait in line, and i have no time.

stamp: strike
graphic: bowling pin and word "strike"
quantity: eh, ok not great 6/10, some better than that.
quality: 6 or so /10. for jerseyjunkies sake, id say in comparison to hardcore, its a little better than half as good.
neatness: i dont remember, and i scrape my bags so i dont have any to look at.

and jerseyjunkie, im still a greenlighter, cant reply to your pm. you can aim instant message me if you like, pm me your sn if you have one and ill hit ya up. sorry to the mods about this part of my post, but i have no way to say this otherwise =/


----------



## hohov3

okterrific said:


> Had those SIN CITY bags a few weekes ago with the black stamp, the dope was brown and like sand, It was the worst dope I have had in a while, I def got beat, It got me so pissed cause I copped a brick of it, I did them all in 2 days cause I felt if i do them at least i may feel something. I felt nothing just a lil dizzy and sick, stay away if you see these they are crap the stuff inside is not even dope its fake!!!!!



The ones I had were red and were def. real dope. Not the greatest stuff in the world which is why I posted about it. I'm only posting the stamps that I didn't like. Pretty much all of the stamps that i've gotten in the past few months that were good have been posted multiple times so I'm not going to bother. 

Sorry to hear about your bad sin city. I'd be pissed at my dealer...


----------



## cbecker525

got something i havent seen mentioned recently in this thread tonight...

name: power horse
bag: green horse logo, with power horse written under it
the bag was folded neatly, but this guy usually does a good job with that
quantity: the bags were average size for here, no big changes with that, hardly ever is even with various different guys
quality: got a weird "after-taste" must be mixed a little differently, but it hits just as hard as any ive had recently, id say 7/10.

overall these are good, and if you can get ur hands on em, def worth a try...


----------



## okterrific

^^^^I had those Green Power Horse About a month ago, I posted about them a few pages back, They def were good bags and got me real high, I was getting them for a while but after a few days of copping them, my dopeboy he  got locked up, I was dealing with him for 4 years straight, he had a great run but its gotta end sometime, after that  I wasnt able to get them no more got me mad, but i felt that your tolerece builds up very  quickly to them and they don't get you as high anymore as the 1st few times, About the aftertaste I didnt think it had a bad taste it was like dope to me was very happy with it, I remeber the dope was very white, and it was mostly all flaky when you poured it out both are good signs for good dope,  they were very very neatly packaged I also felt, they def took their time packing them up. The amount in each bag varied on the ones I had some bags were skimped and some were packed real nice. I would rate them a 6.5/7. They def are a good find get them while you can, they do the job and do it well


----------



## Khadijah

Yo stay far the fuck away from this Stingray garbage. Green stamp of a car n says stingray. Bullshit, total garbage waste of money and time. it was those really flimsy wide thin weird bags that aint even like wax paper. the super thin tissue paper kind of bags that are all floppy and shit. Im sure yall know wat i mean. i have never got good dope in those bags now that i think o fit. i hate to judge but word is bond any d i ever got in those bags was total bunk bullshit. I didint cop for a day i just said fuck it just becuz i could not spend my mone on that trash. Im glad with them red ETHER's tho, good solid ish.


----------



## JerZfirE

lacey k said:


> Yo stay far the fuck away from this Stingray garbage. Green stamp of a car n says stingray. Bullshit, total garbage waste of money and time.




Okterrific rated them a 7.5 a few pages back..

Possibly a tolerance discrepancy..


----------



## Khadijah

No. They were complete fucking garbage.The shit was cut with fucking FLOUR. It made a paste in the cotton when it got sucked up and the cottons were hard as a rock and the shot was cloudy as fuck in the set even after filtering. it looked like diluted really light yoohoo. Ugh nazzzty shit.

jerzfire,  I may have a huge ass tolerance and shoot 8 bags at a time but that dont mean i cant tell the difference between good and bad dope. And I am used to getting fire (prefect 10, ether, ready to die, notorious, etc) so i may be a lil bit biased considerin that wat most ppl see as very good is a normal bag to me, BUT na copping 3 bun nys of this stingray shit, well that was the breaks homie. My dope boy even aplogized and was like yo i told my peoples that shit was bullshit son, i got it but i aint even gonna serve you cuz you my peoples and i rather not take your money cuz i know it is some bunk ass diesel. i aint gonna serve you til i get a new stamp i cant even sell this garbage." it had to of been different batches that okterrific talks about, becuz no one in their right mind would rate those stamps a 7.5 even a beginner with no tolerance. did he mention the type of bag it was in. Maybe there was good ones in the regular bags and these wide bag ones was the bootleg versions.


plus , its impossible to tell good dope by the type of bag its in, but i noticed that in my whole life i aint NEVER got a stamp that was even half way decent, in one of those really flimsy thin wide short bags. (I aint talking like jersey vs philly, where jersey looks wider than philly style bags. I mean the jersey vs jersey - some of the bags are narrower and stiffer, and some of them are those really wide, big as fuck, super thin paper that hardly even got any wax on it and feels more like a slightly wax coated rolling paper than a diesel bag. Yall junkies kno wat im talkin about. .)

 but my point is whenever you come across these superwide n short ones, they usually almost without exception suck. Ill see if i can get a pic up for yall to compare. Id like to post a photo of a philly bag next to a regular jersey bag, the small thin stiff waxy type ones, and then another one of the jersey bags that is still the same as the second one but usually its slightly wider by like a 16th or 8th of a inch, and then the really big wide nasty ones that I am bitchin about. I seen 4 distinct types of bags in NJ so I want to get a visual thing up there so ppl can kno exactly wat were talkin about when we mention these different bags.


----------



## JerZfirE

I was referring to his tolerance. I know you know your diesel.

It is quite possible that he did have different shit than you.

I know what your sayin bout those flimsy bags. Ive gotten

shit in those a few times and it was garbage. Kinda weird.


----------



## amblerg

this shit called "dos"
all capitals, red letter ink
classic color philly bag, BLUE
so rare to see a stamp bag in philly other than blue these days
I would say 7.5/10 quality. was a strong taste, no burn.
I rate the counts high, but didnt get to view up close as they were done on the car ride home

found somewhere in _please do not post location_, when main dude doesnt answer his phone we had to go scouting for a new buddy. Didnt get the intersection tho  
we got so lost... nobody was at any of the regular spots. it was so unusuall. Must have been something up, maybe a bust, shortage or they thought the block was too hot. 

Glad someone pulled through.

was also offered this shit called "flatline" but the guy with the 'dos' got to us first. I wonder how the flatline is.


----------



## wwindexx

got these Hustle and Flows - there was tan shit in it that looked like sand. When I snorted it, I got a weird rush and my pupils got all big. What could this be? My buddy also got a KING and when he shot it, he got a weird bump and a really painful rash. Avoid both of these if you see em.


----------



## wwindexx

cbecker525 said:


> first post, been readin this shit for a minute and found it sweet. from p-burgh. shit i just copped today...
> 
> Stamp Name: PUSH
> Color: Purple stamp
> Graphic: just the word "PUSH" in caps
> Count: they seem pretty small, but most around here are, so average
> Quality: 6-7 pretty good stuff, average to above average...



Just got these in p too.


----------



## missyKO

jtbrick said:


> Don't say the prices but were the "imitation" bags cheaper or the same price as the legit Star Legends & Therapys?
> 
> Also, did the bad ones come from the same dude who gave you the good ones?



They were the same price as usual from my main dude but I get really good deals from this guy so I don't pay much regardless of the stamp. I also got the same bum bags from another guy at normal price.


----------



## missyKO

wwindexx said:


> I had the Therapys - they were bomb. I just got a Star Legend tonight but I did a subox earlier, so I have to wait til tomorrow to try it, dude said it was some of the best he had seen for a while. Anybody seen Wickeds?
> 
> EDIT: The Therapys were red just like everybody elses, but these Star Legends are Blue. Anybody had these?




How was the blue Star Legend? I've only seen lime green and dark green.


----------



## cbecker525

just got some new ones that i know have been talked about on here before.

name: 7 lbs
bag: neatly taped, just 7 pounds written in red
quantity: average sized bag
quality: fire, these things burned more than anything i had in awhile, the high was good too, id go as high as 8/10 for these

good stuff, if ur in pburgh and get a chance, these wont let u down.


----------



## missyKO

lacey k said:


> Anybody seen green notorious'es? got sum and i dont wanna over do it if they are as good as the other ones....Then again i dont wana lowball it and use too little and then not be able to have a great rush. I do 7-8 in one, i got 7 now, so ima either do all 7 in one and OD, or do one or two to test it and be totally unimpressed, and then be like oh fuck cuz if i had did all 7 at once, at least i woulda caught a good rush. So fill me in peeps!!




how were these? this dude told me he has some so i was curious what happened when you got 'em.


----------



## missyKO

lacey k said:


> it was those really flimsy wide thin weird bags that aint even like wax paper. the super thin tissue paper kind of bags that are all floppy and shit. Im sure yall know wat i mean. i have never got good dope in those bags now that i think o fit. i hate to judge but word is bond any d i ever got in those bags was total bunk bullshit. I didint cop for a day i just said fuck it just becuz i could not spend my mone on that trash. Im glad with them red ETHER's tho, good solid ish.





I forgot to include this in the last post, but I know exactly what you mean about the low quality in the larger flimsy bags...I've had the same experience with those kinds of bags and also those "spiderweb" bags I posted about a few weeks back. Just be careful if anyone sees either of these out of the blue cause chances are they're garbage.BE SAFE EVERYONE!!


----------



## yo_bot

green PLAY BALL stamps on white bag sizes is about half fat
quality is ok, powder is a little brown after it is in water

blue G.I. Joe stamps on white bag less powder than the play ball. quality is better too, much lights brown in water


----------



## saveyour

lacey k said:


> Id like to post a photo of a philly bag next to a regular jersey bag, the small thin stiff waxy type ones, and then another one of the jersey bags that is still the same as the second one but usually its slightly wider by like a 16th or 8th of a inch, and then the really big wide nasty ones that I am bitchin about. I seen 4 distinct types of bags in NJ so I want to get a visual thing up there so ppl can kno exactly wat were talkin about when we mention these different bags.


suprisingly this wasn't tl;dr and i got all the way though :D but neway i agree get some pics up there laceyk. i dont do junk myself but i'm curious what my fellow jersey degenerates be getting there hands on aronud my neck of the interstate. matterfact my boys give mesome wild ass stares when they hear me talking bout stamps i been keeping up to date on in this thread, they like "how the fuck you know, where'd you see those" haha i always give em the 'dont worry bout me, worry bout yourself bro' line and it shuts em up =] post pixs or it didnt happen


----------



## don85

Hey everyone, been lookin at this forum for quite a while now and thought I would share some info my friend gave me
Stamp Name: Royal Flush
Color: Red stamp
Graphic: Yes, picture of 5cards making a flush
Count: they seem pretty average to fat... I would say 6.5- 7
Quality: 7-8
Location: Newark

100%
Count: Average
Quality:7, good
Location: Brick City

The North Face
Count: Small maybe 3.5/10
Quality:7, Good
Location: Brick City
very small bags


Methadone
Just bold letter with bottle on the M
Count: Small to Average
Quality:7, Good
Location:Brick City

Note, fixed as you asked JerzfirE. I apoligize, pretty new here


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ Just hit edit instead of making multiple posts bro.

Picked up a few of those MERCEDES BENZ bags to hold me over till my dude comes thru later.

Count is better than what it was a few days ago..

Just thought Id share that little update.


----------



## wwindexx

missyKO said:


> How was the blue Star Legend? I've only seen lime green and dark green.



it was average. The greens were the good ones. I did one and got high, but then again, it was my first dose after being on suboxone like 24 hours before.


----------



## zekethemusicman

burrberry stamped wax bags.  Fat count n really strong.  All buns are nice n neat...havent been steped on or anything.


----------



## PureLife

^ Oh man, you get heroin individually bagged out 100mg folds of pure heroin!?!?!?!?


----------



## JerZfirE

I actually got something DECENT in the wide, thin bags.

STAMP: No name on the bag.

GRAPHIC: (blue) Dude with a hat with a blunt in his mouth grabbing
                his nuts and giving the finger. Printed a few times on the bag.

COUNT: 5/10 (varies better and worse)

QUALITY: 5/10

Anybody ever seen these before? Theyre out of Brick City.


----------



## don85

Hot Sauce
Graphics: Pepper
Count: 8.5-9, FAT
Quality: 8.2-8.5, Great
Someone I know just copped a breezey of this from his man who always gets him good shit and the ratings seem to show how much he likes it!! He thinks its best he's had considering count and quality. To put it into perspective, he tol me he copped a bun of Methadone earlier which were good but skimp and he ended up doing 6 of those in a row to get a nod but he got a decent nod out of just one bag of this stuff! Fire Fire Fire! One unique thing about the breezy was that it wasnt in the typical porno but in a cheesy looking plastic bag and when he saw the count he automatically thought bad stuff but wow! be careful to anyone who shoots!


----------



## JerZfirE

Breezy? What is that a brick?


----------



## don85

Ya, i usually call it a brick but all my dealers seem to call it a breezy and it eventually stuck to me


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ You should use brick here. Im sure nobody knows "breezy."


----------



## jtbrick

Brick, breezy , bird, full boat, all good


----------



## okterrific

I got to start copping from a new dude, its another day another week I still been getting those SHOPRITE bags, I have been getting them for already over a month now, dont get me wrong they are good bags and get me high and nodding but i want somting new so i can add the stamp to my collection. It seems like the count on these has gotten better tahn they were when I 1st started copping them but the dope has remained the same, It taste great and has a off white color Hopefully tommorow I will get some new stamps and be one happy dope feen cause i will finnally be able to add a new stamp to my booklet of stamps ive gotten, peace all and be safe.


----------



## JerZfirE

^^If its good dope with good count, why would you want to get new shit?

Fuck a stamp collection. Id rather have a steady flow of good diesel all day.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

got some moar tar, better then last time.

Its less goey and harder, but smells stronger and stings worse.


----------



## okterrific

JerZfire, It def is good dope and a good count, But im sure you know how it is after  you have had the same dope for a good while everyday, your body becomes use to it and it don't get you as high anymore, so i end up using 3 times as more as i did before to catch a nod. I guess it more in my head that I would like a new stamp, I think and convinced myself that a new stamp means that dope will be better, but who knows i may be wrong and when i do get a new stamp the quaility is not gonna be as good and im gonna wish i stayed with them SHOPRITE. Ill report back tommorow about ahat i pick up, 

Also has any1 relized that the price of dope has gone way down in P-town and it has become way cheaper than  it was during the summer and last year at this time or is this just me???


----------



## JerZfirE

mmmCHRISx said:


> got some moar tar, better then last time.
> 
> Its less goey and harder, but smells stronger and stings worse.



Do you guys get powder heroin in Californ i.a.?


----------



## don85

okterrific said:


> JerZfire, It def is good dope and a good count, But im sure you know how it is after  you have had the same dope for a good while everyday, your body becomes use to it and it don't get you as high anymore, so i end up using 3 times as more as i did before to catch a nod. I guess it more in my head that I would like a new stamp, I think and convinced myself that a new stamp means that dope will be better, but who knows i may be wrong and when i do get a new stamp the quaility is not gonna be as good and im gonna wish i stayed with them SHOPRITE. Ill report back tommorow about ahat i pick up,
> 
> Also has any1 relized that the price of dope has gone way down in P-town and it has become way cheaper than  it was during the summer and last year at this time or is this just me???



I agree with you okterrific. Someone I know had gottem The North Face bags two times(bricks both time) and although they were good he said hereally wanted to mix some other stuff into the mix. It was actually even worse back a month or two ago when he had gotten Presidents for like 4 bricks in a row but those were so good! He didnt mind too much but I know definitely know what you mean and it might be just what I hear but after doing same thing for so long, other bags seem to be better if that makes sense.
Price has been down compared to last year? Its always consistent in jersey(wont mention the pricing to respect the forum rules)


----------



## okterrific

Im thinkibng about copping a brick tommorow but i am not sure i should and have been avoiding getting one ever since after that bad experice I had with those black SINCITY bags with the crapy brown sand bullshit in them I got a few weeks ago. I got to see and search my connects to see if i can find me those notorius bags with all the dope i do daily and weekly  i still  havent had those yet and according to the posts it seems to be fire dope!!!


----------



## don85

Copping a brick is definitely something you can only do with a trustworthy dealer. It might be the worst idea if your connects arent reliable. Before anyone finds their dude, this one dealer of a friend for example would divide like 2-3 bundles into a brick when he tried to cop one, one day. More than anything else I guess always be careful and


----------



## missyKO

okterrific said:


> Im thinkibng about copping a brick tommorow but i am not sure i should and have been avoiding getting one ever since after that bad experice I had with those black SINCITY bags with the crapy brown sand bullshit in them I got a few weeks ago. I got to see and search my connects to see if i can find me those notorius bags with all the dope i do daily and weekly  i still  havent had those yet and according to the posts it seems to be fire dope!!!



Just be careful you get the right NOTORIOUS bags cause the ones I had sucked big time. I'm pretty sure the good ones don't have a graphic on them, but double check


----------



## yo_bot

i heard about those hot sauce bags but i missed them.

i got some gucci bags that sucked yesterday


----------



## DubCity23

i've had hot sauces same as you describe they were just ok. I had the 7 lbs thursday and guccis yesterday.


7 lbs = bomb

gucci = aight


----------



## jtbrick

Gotta say I've been pretty disappointed in what I've gotten from Newark lately. Not that its bad but haven't had anything I could rate over a 6 in quite a while. Although I must admit I have been going to NYC more often than Newark lately, paying a good deal more for TARGET but the quality is consistently better than the average Newark bags.

For a while I was getting great stuff regularly but now it seems like almost every Nwk dealer just wants to sell the cheaper shit because its easier to move and they don't have to lay out the extra money to get it. Even when I'm willing to pay extra for it, they all claim it costs them too much to get.

The last few NJ stamps I've gotten have been CHALLENGER, TIME OUT & POISON (not the great red Poison). All are OK and pretty cheap, I'd say they're all in the 5/10 range for quality which is average. 

While I appreciate the cheap prices, gimme that Death Sentence, Wall St, President, DMX, Star Legend, Death Certificate shit which were all top quality for extra 40-50 a brick any day of the week!

Maybe it has something to do with the economy? I remember in the mid 90s when times were tough, all the crack dealers were selling 2 for $5 vials. Stuff is easier to move the cheaper it is.


----------



## don85

DubCity23 said:


> i've had hot sauces same as you describe they were just ok. I had the 7 lbs thursday and guccis yesterday.
> 
> 
> 7 lbs = bomb
> 
> gucci = aight



I guess it may be more than one type going around or dealers playing around with the merchandise but the one someone I know got are better than any bags this year including death cert, wall st, poison, etc


----------



## Khadijah

JerZfirE said:


> I actually got something GOOD in the wide, thin bags.
> 
> STAMP: No name on the bag.
> 
> GRAPHIC: (blue) Dude with a hat with a blunt in his mouth grabbing
> his nuts and giving the finger. Printed a few times on the bag.
> 
> COUNT: 6/10
> 
> QUALITY: 7/10
> 
> Anybody ever seen these before? Theyre out of Brick City.



Sounds like Redman to me yo. Thats wat I'd call em if i got those stamps. Plus he from Brick city. So it just seems right. Yo you got them redmans yo? :D



> ^ Oh man, you get heroin individually bagged out 100mg folds of pure heroin!?!?!?!?


LOL purelife. I  u 



> Also has any1 relized that the price of dope has gone way down in P-town and it has become way cheaper than it was during the summer and last year at this time or is this just me???



Yea without getting specific it seems like there is a lil bit more flexibility. It aint that the flat rate changed, like the usual price for your usual amount aint no different, its more like if you aint got it they more willing to work with you lately. I mean shit i had different peoples over the summer but still, I remember during that time - 'Yo, Im comin thru but i only got ___, I can get a ___?" "Naaa boo, I cant do dat...I can give u ___ tho" "Aiiight" *proceed to roll to the block to cop enough bullshit-ass looseys to make barely one shot*


Now:

'Ayo wats good im comin thru but i only got (something waaaay too low to even be considered enough for the amount im tryina cop) I be comin thru everyday you know Ima come back tomorrow, wats good you can look me out?" "'Yeaaa shawty i got chu come thru"

So i feel u on that.

Man, I got Green light for like 10 bricks in a row yo, no fuckin joke. Durin that time i got some inauguration day, and also FBI which was deff some real nice shit. But man i got so sick of them greenlights lol. I been straight with the Ether, but last night i got some ish called Unibomber. it wasnt so hot, when i called he had ether so i was disappointed when i got this other ish. it wasnt BAD but it wasnt great. i dont really like when dope is super light. IME the best dope is white or light in the bag, and then goes dark as fuck once it hits water but thats just me.

my dude be mad consistent, i think i can remember the order of all the stamps hes had since i started goin to him cuz real talk he stay on point. 

When i first started goin I had just got out of jail that night. I was mad pissed and I was feelin some type of way. I went and i went in my house and i took all my shit and i told my mom i loved her and I had to leave. There was alot of shit goin on at the time other than me just gettin arrested and I didnt want her to get in trouble related to the trouble I was in by havin me in the house so I bounced.

I was so desperate that night i didnt give a fuck so I went to the block i got busted on, the first time I caught a charge cuz they was always serving there.*  I just didnt care. (They dont trap there no more. That building got rto raided to fuck a ways back, so that location aint worth a shit to anyone on here. the only thing over there is narcs keeping the area straight, the whole crew that did dirt out that building is a wrap AFAIK everytime i go by there the blocks empty.) * Alot of Blers used to cop there so I bet alot of yall know wat one I mean. 

Well no one was out. I used to post up and sell boost minutes on a certain corner by a certain bodega so i headed right over to there and I found somebody who was servin. I took his number and he helped me out that night. i told him i just got locked up and out of jail and I needed that ish and he looked me out. 

Ever since that night he has always helped me. I was on the run for a lil while living in my car and he helped me thru those times when i barely had shit to my name so its weird but my dope guy is really the shit. And i still thank fate for that night that i just randomly happened to find him from goin down to the corner at 11 30 at night and it just ended up bein the best most reliable connect i ever had out of such fucked up circimstances.

Anyways, that first night he had green Amazing's and then once i seen he fucked with wall st i never turned back. Im definately goin off topic here but fuckit. Id love to hear how other peeps met their dope connect, but if that was a thread stupid noobs would use it as a guide on how to get a connect, so i guess that aint gonna happen.



MissyKO those green notoriouses ended up bein just good OK shit but i am spoiled.....


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

been getting the blue stamped notorious, Wasnt to impressed


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

hey so my guys got shop rites and sugar hill, What yall think I should go with ?


----------



## JerZfirE

REDMAN is the official new name Lacey haha. Even though it looks like a whiteboy.

Now they just gotta use red ink instead of blue.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

so no one has had the sugar hills or shop rites recently ?


----------



## okterrific

^^^I have been getting those those shoprites for over a month now, they are good shit and get you high and you catch a nod, the count on the SHOPRITES has gotten much bigger than they were when they 1st started coming around a month ago, but the quility has remained the same, You will not be dissapoited if you get the shoprites you def will get a high,  As for the SUGARHILL i havnt had those or heard of them yet. if you do get them let us know how they are.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

lacey still in the game ? I hope shit gets better for you girl


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

> Id love to hear how other peeps met their dope connect, but if that was a thread stupid noobs would use it as a guide on how to get a connect, so i guess that aint gonna happen.




Considering the fact that my story could in no way aid new jacks in locating their own connects, I'm going to share it... (It's brief, anyway, so I might as well spend the five minutes and type it out)

After leaving college in 2001, I stopped using for a couple of years.  I sorta felt like it was the best option for me, sorta like leaving behind my "childish proclivities" in the past where they belonged.

Fast forward to the summer of 2003... I was working in NYC and spending much of my free time hanging out there with my city-dwelling friends.  We all fucked around with weed and coke and shit, basically as party enhancers, but never really had access to anything else.  One of my city friends, "Tom," knew of my experience with dope, and had inquired into what the experience was like, and I think it piqued his interest in the drug.  At some point that summer, he approached me and was like, "Yo, I got some dope... You want some."  Naturally, I couldn't decline the offer.  I asked him where he had found the drug, and he explained that one of his acquaintances sorta suggested to him that he might be able to find some dope for him, and as it turns out, it was that very acquaintance who was a pretty hardcore junkie himself and would eventually become our dealer for the next year or so.  (You never know -- the people around you could be drug users, and you might never know it!)  From that point on, "Tom" and I continually used, and eventually, "Tom" was able to convince his acquaintance to give us the name and phone number of his home delivery service.  (I still use the same primary delivery service, from the Summer of 2004)

As time went on, and after I moved to NYC shortly thereafter, we would simply "network," at parties, bars, various social events, art openings and gallery events.. In short, anywhere and with anyone.... Slowly growing our little Dope Circle into an impressive list of fellow junkies, all sharing our connect contact information and sharing our experiences with the different dope being peddled by the different delivery services (at one point, I had FIVE different phone numbers for five different deliver services).  Needless to say, in short time, we would all figure out who was selling the best (or cheapest, or best value) dope amongst the various dealers, thereby maintaining a system where we could automatically ensure that we were always getting the "best" dope available at a particular time.  (in other words, look out for one another!  it pays out in the long run!)


----------



## jtbrick

Anyone tried Soulja Boy?


----------



## missyKO

AlreadyOnTheNod said:


> so no one has had the sugar hills or shop rites recently ?



Sugar Hill- Post #687...Let us know what you get!


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

I got the royal flush, Red staam.... Awesome bags nodding hard I usually do 5 bags a shot this time I did three just cuz Ive never heard of them and good thing I only did 3


----------



## Molly2944

Hi Everyone!!! 
Well I this is off topic a bit but I will turn it around to rating the newest stamp I did. My B/F is in jail after being caught with a large sum of different things anyway also my connect. I have been so depressed I can always find stuff that is not the problem but just sad that this happened I think the last post I did was the night he was caught.  Anyway now to rating bags. Since his arrest I have been getting this stuff with no stamp but in blue bags and it is awesome. It is a light blue glassine bag with no stamp. The stuff is really good. Suprisinglingly better than anything I have had with a stamp in a while.  Then I did something with a stamp and I will rate them below

Mob- white bag with a revolver on it and green lettering

Quanity- 6

Quality-  6.5

Plain light blue bags- no stamp

Quanity 8

Quality  8

Very surpising because I am used to doing stuff with stamps and I was leary to try it without the stamp but was pleasantly surprised.

Anyway Everyone be careful out there I live in Upstate NY and things are so hot up here it is on fire. Actually for this area it is almost like a little dry spell and peolple won't deal with you unless they know you so I guess these things happen in waves.

Glad to be posting again!!!


----------



## Molly2944

Notorious is two different stamps from what I am noticing. There was a huge bust up here and the bags had written on them notorious and Thank you I think it was 25,000 bags so I am sure some people were not too thrilled. Anyway they showed the bags in the paper and the bags were white with the blue lettering.  The Thank you bags were white with orange lettering.


----------



## missyKO

I just copped those ROYAL FLUSH bags too...

Quantity: 7- most bags are pretty fat
Quality: 6- as others have said, the quality is good, but not great. Seems to be the best stamp I've gotten since the legit Star Legends.

Dude said that these and SMOKING GUN are from the same place so if you can get either of these, go for it(although between the two, I would choose Smoking Gun)


----------



## JerZfirE

Anybody seen DMX, FIREBALL, DUNKIN DONUTS, DEATH CERTIFICATE, or POISON around lately?

I miss these.


----------



## okterrific

Molly2944 said:


> Mob- white bag with a revolver on it and green lettering
> 
> Quanity- 6
> 
> Quality-  6.5



^^^^ I picked up a couple of the MOB bags in p-town about a week agao they were alright, the packing was vey sloppy from what I rember and the count could of been better, But the dope was decent and got me and my girl high like it should,Now im about the head down to get me some more bags from what i heard my dude has SHOPRITE again. Im getting so tired of these shoprites,I got to go looking for a new connect but the streets have been hot recently so i have avoided it, Peace


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp Name:eNTERPRISE
Color:GREEN STAMP W ENTERPRISE LOGO
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):
Count:VARIES FROM 4-7
Quality:7
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:VERY NEAT TOUGH TAPE THO
Other Comments:GOT THE FIRST BATCH SOME TIME AGO AND WAS GARBAGE,EVERY BATCH OF THIS STAMP HAS BEEN MUCH  BETTER SINCE-FLUFFY AND WHITE


----------



## sinnomngrl

So whats the best stamp in nj presently


----------



## DubCity23

Stamp - Strictyl Business 
Color - blue

count - 5-6 

quality -7-8 shit was nice 7 had me black the fuck out


----------



## Deez1234

Stamp Name: Gravedigga
Color: Blue bag
Graphic : I think it has a tombstone on it that says R.I.P or some shit. Also says Gravedigga on it
Count: Definetely about a 9!
Quality: 6-8 it varies
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Supa Neat
Other Comments: The only stuff i've done lately, so if i keep going back, that must mean something...Right?


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Party till you pass out, drink till you're dead! Dance all night till you can't feel your legs!


----------



## NNJprincess

Pain Killer Red writing with a pic of a syringe
bags are long and writing is clear
Quantity - 5 (average)
Quality - 6/7

Good shit, I have been getting really decent shit at a great price lately.  I think it has alot to do with the economy.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Heading down ill be back later to post my findings and hey anyone up near flanders nj ?


----------



## Khadijah

Oh lord got some blue suzuki's and that shit is just disgustingly good. God damn. I usually do 8 in a shot to get a good nod, I mean if I want that "hit with a ton of bricks" feeling. i did *5* of these bitches and I thought i was gonna just bust a nut right there it was so good lol. Then i did 6 bags in one shot later on that night and that was a WRAP for me. lights OUT. the kind of "I just shot up at 3 am and 5 minutes later it is 7 am" rush. 

my whole body was like i was knocked back in my seat like i got hit by a fuckin mack truck or somethin. Definately recommend these. i aint had some fire like this in a minute. i wasnt expectin much but for some reason i decided to do 5. good thing i tested em out first, if i had did 8 i definately woulda OD'd for sure. catch em if ya can. blue suzuki. Plain white bag, regular width not the weird bags, with a small blue stamp that says suzuki in all caps, no graphic or nothin else just the letters. They were  neatly taped and stamped and the count was pretty decent, nothin special or huge, but better than a 5 id say a good 6 and the quality is off the mutha fuckin chain so get em while they hot peeps.


----------



## yo_bot

^ya, those where purty good eh lacey?

had them out my way last week

got me totally slizzled


----------



## Khadijah

where you at? I thought you was in philly. If so then i doubt they was the same bags cuz these def wasnt the long skinny tall double sealed bags that yall get out there. If i am wrong tho correct me im curious now if u had the same or just the same stamp on 2 diff bags and both happened to be fire


----------



## yo_bot

i'm sort of between harrisburg, pa and frederick, md.

the source of the bags has fam in the jerz so i assumes they are the same? shit was fire as you said and description was similar as well.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Got those smoking guns, Green stamp amazing bags fat ass hell and put my ass on the nod


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

hey lacey im still greenlighter so I cant answer pms hit me up on aim dorbsisnumbaone im always on


----------



## JerZfirE

^ Just post 4 more times and you will be a Bluelighter bro.


----------



## okterrific

After getting them SHOPRITE bags for almost a month every time I copped i went looking for a new conncet today considering It was a nice day hope there would be alot of peeps out today, and i was right the streets were flooded with dudes trying to push thier product. Found myself a new conncet, i got me some SECRET WINDOW stamp bags, The stamp is purple with a picture of a small window, The count was great and the dope was super fluffy and white, i rate them 7/8 I was very happy with these hopefully i can get me some more tommorow morning when I cop again, These secret windows have been around during the summer months but i guess its back again, be on the lookout for them they are a good find if you come across them on your dope trek.


----------



## okterrific

My guess is its really HOT with the narcs recently in the city i copped in today, it took me at least 3-4 tries to get a dude to sell to me. They all were scared to serve me they thought I was the popo,After asking me like 5 times if I am, and after telling them no im not, finanly the dude took out his stash and served me. They sure love the white folks down there when they see white dude driving through they see $$$ signs and sometimes there is a group of dudes arguing adn attempting  to sell and  serve you.They all got to make some $$$ somehow. LOL


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

It seems like alot of old ass stamps are coming around, I was wondering if anyone had a chance to try the 730 virus stamps maybe about 2 years ago...Best fawking bags I ever had were amazing


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

how many posts do you need to get bluelighter status


----------



## JerZfirE

AlreadyOnTheNod said:


> how many posts do you need to get bluelighter status



I thought it was 50. Youre past that but it still says Greenlighter. Maybe it switches the next time you sign in. X out Bluelight, then get back on the internet and check it out.


----------



## cbecker525

someone was talkin about these, just got em tonight.

name: MOB
Bag: green revolver over the word mob, all in green
-the bag is fairly neat and stamp itself is bigger than the folded size
quantity: pretty average
quality: pretty solid, id say 6.5-7/10


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Hmm well it is letting me send pm's now so maybe it just takes a lil bit to update


----------



## Bomboclat

_**lets try and keep this on topic.**_


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Sorry bout thizz, on topic those smoking guns still have me on the nod


----------



## okterrific

cbecker525 said:


> someone was talkin about these, just got em tonight.
> 
> name: MOB
> Bag: green revolver over the word mob, all in green
> -the bag is fairly neat and stamp itself is bigger than the folded size
> quantity: pretty average
> quality: pretty solid, id say 6.5-7/10




^^^^I had these MOB bags last week they were alright, But I felt that the count could of been a lil better but was averge.The ones I had were white and fluffy dope, after I was done with the 7 bags i had gotten, I went looking for them the next day but I wasnt able to find them again.


----------



## MrSn0w

**update**

I posted on these two stamps about a week ago and still getting them I just wanted to update the field onto how they were (both sort of fell off)


Stamp Name:Blue Magic
Color: Blue Stamp
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): Blue stars
Count:VARIES FROM 5-7
Quality:5-6

Stamp Name: Yukon
Color: Green
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): none
Count:VARIES FROM 6-7
Quality:5-6


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

MrSn0w said:


> **update**
> 
> I posted on these two stamps about a week ago and still getting them I just wanted to update the field onto how they were (both sort of fell off)
> 
> 
> Stamp Name:Blue Magic
> Color: Blue Stamp
> Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): Blue stars
> Count:VARIES FROM 5-7
> Quality:5-6
> 
> Stamp Name: Yukon
> Color: Green
> Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): none
> Count:VARIES FROM 6-7
> Quality:5-6




Damn I remember those stamps from like 8-9 months ago


----------



## okterrific

Stamp Name: RICKY ROSS
Color: BLACK
Graphic (NONE)
Count:VARIES FROM 4-5
Quality:4.5/5

Picked up these bags this afternoon, Boy do they suck ass, The dope is super white, but from what i relized is that the cut is asprin or some medicine type shit, that explains the super white color it almost too white to be true, it is so white you would think it is 100% pure dope, but it not the case It taste like a a pill when it melts in your mouth, when you taste a bit of it on your finger, These bags the count sucks and the quility sucks also what a waste of money I didnt even get high. Goood thing i only picked up 5 bags, my boy bought 2 bundles and boy was he pissed!!


----------



## rddante

hah anyone catch that DEA newark show


----------



## peachylike

daamn there's super fake zombies going around. the first zombies were crazy amazing, then the 2nd ones were iight, and now theres zombies that look nothing like the first two stamps and theyre faaake. i havent seen fake shit in my area in months, i dunno whatsup with this.

stamp: zombie
graphic: the word in tiny black letters, no frankenstein guy like the other two.
quantity: 5/10
quality: 0/10
neatness: fairly neat.
comments: it wasnt even from the zombie corner.


----------



## okterrific

Went down today, Picked up some PUSH bags witht he purple stamp, It taste medciney like asprin again just like the RUSH, AND RICKY ROSS bags i had gotten the paast week, has anyone else been experince this weird taste cut recently in the bags theyve been getting???? I had the PUSH bags about A  month ago and they were some of the best I have had, but these are not the same batch a b4, the cut is diffrent, They are all from the same distributor and same guy, My guess is that the distrubutor has switched cutting agents since i have never had this taste b4 I stated getting these bags as stated above. hope they swicth back soon since this recent shit taste like shit and I cant stand it. Didnt have a chance to do alot of the PUSH bags will post rating later tonite. Anyone have any response or anyhting to add on this topic???


----------



## elbroski

saw the 777 posts, felt the sudden need to post in the diesel paradise once again.  been clean for about two months, thinkin bout jumpin back into the fray.  buddy says these 7lbs been round the burgh (where im from), anyone see em, taste em? gonna call the man and see what the flav is gents, ill report back with the findings


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

got hot sauce today fucking impressed


----------



## JerseyJunkie

peachylike said:


> daamn there's super fake zombies going around. the first zombies were crazy amazing, then the 2nd ones were iight, and now theres zombies that look nothing like the first two stamps and theyre faaake. i havent seen fake shit in my area in months, i dunno whatsup with this.
> 
> stamp: zombie
> graphic: the word in tiny black letters, no frankenstein guy like the other two.
> quantity: 5/10
> quality: 0/10
> neatness: fairly neat.
> comments: it wasnt even from the zombie corner.



Yeah dude, I've been hearing that alot. my good friend i usually cop with was telling me about the frankenstein picture on the stamps, and the first time I went down after about 5 months clean I got a zombie bag only it had the letters in black and no picture, and even tho i ahd no tolerance, it was bangin dope, i was puking off like half a bag...and the fact that it was fake makes me really nervous, ive gotten fake shit every now and then from camden but philly has always been legit for me...damn. yo peachylike, hit me up on aim, i think i sent my aim adress in a PM to you.


----------



## bubbbble

aren't ya kinda curious where these distributors get their various stamps from..?....Imagining a burly ass gangsta squatting down in an art supply store trying to pick his next stamp and what color ink pad is kinda a silly image......hmm..

anyways, got some real vitaminey shit, unmarked glassine bag, no stamp, Bushwick.  Good count, low as shit quality.  BOO....  FUCK YOU, SIR <----says my crying nostrils.

also, *OBAMA* bags..they were tasty, average count, give it a 6/10 quality.  Fairly tidy pack job, but sloppy stamping, with smudging for sure. 

& *18th avenue* bags.... 7/10 quality, 7/10 count, neat pack job, overall satisfied customer


----------



## okterrific

The ideas and names from the stamps usully pretain to upcoming movies or events in the media, Or famous figures, Also the the distrubutor may choose to name the stamp whatever they may find intresting or a word they think would work as a stamp name, But as i said alot of the stamps Ive gotten in the past pretain to movies, figures and media. For example Today i got PUSH stamp, PUSH being a new movie that was in not long ago theaters. My point being stamp names usully keep up with the times


----------



## deaf eye

sorry this is off topic
but
be careful jersey bluelighters
it seems whenever i run into my old friends
i hear of another friend from back in the day
found dead from an overdose

4 friends i used to run around with
dead in 2009

be safe          

sorry for lecture
im off the paper
but this thread 
makes me feel like a mosquito to a buglight


----------



## rddante

^word on that, jus lost someone recently
OBAMAs back out?  last i heard, the DEA busted the main distributors of the OBAMA bags, just blue words on the stamp
and 18th Avenue?  that shit still slightly off white with a normal count?  never thought that would come through again... shit was bangin


----------



## DubCity23

elbroski said:


> saw the 777 posts, felt the sudden need to post in the diesel paradise once again.  been clean for about two months, thinkin bout jumpin back into the fray.  buddy says these 7lbs been round the burgh (where im from), anyone see em, taste em? gonna call the man and see what the flav is gents, ill report back with the findings



I live about an hour and a half away from the burgh 7 lbs = fat and good.


----------



## chrisinabox

can someone tell me the general quality/quantity of the "NOTORIOUS" stamp bags in the NYC/New Jersey area?? i heard there are several different ones. are any of them good quality?


----------



## bubbbble

rddante said:


> ^word on that, jus lost someone recently
> OBAMAs back out?  last i heard, the DEA busted the main distributors of the OBAMA bags, just blue words on the stamp
> and 18th Avenue?  that shit still slightly off white with a normal count?  never thought that would come through again... shit was bangin




Yea dude, sorta outdated eh?
Dunno why, but that's what I got....but motherfucking expensive. 

_took out price

lacey_


----------



## Khadijah

bubbbble said:


> aren't ya kinda curious where these distributors get their various stamps from..?....Imagining a burly ass gangsta squatting down in an art supply store trying to pick his next stamp and what color ink pad is kinda a silly image......hmm..
> 
> anyways, got some real vitaminey shit, unmarked glassine bag, no stamp, Bushwick.  Good count, low as shit quality.  BOO....  FUCK YOU, SIR <----says my crying nostrils.
> 
> also, *OBAMA* bags..they were tasty, average count, give it a 6/10 quality.  Fairly tidy pack job, but sloppy stamping, with smudging for sure.
> 
> & *18th avenue* bags.... 7/10 quality, 7/10 count, neat pack job, overall satisfied customer




Hahaha, I got 18th ave bags in newark once lol. I aint 100% sure that is wat they are referring to, but im pretty damn positive that those stamps originated outta da Bricks (newark) cuz well, Its kind of hard to say without saying too much. But lets just say, that those bags are titled after a very well known location in newark so its kind of funny to me cuz anybody from the area recognizes the spot.

By the way dude u dont get those stamps in art stores lol. there is little stores in the hood that makes up the stamps for you. you go in there n they put the ish together make up watever stamp u want. 

Anyways, yea I had them purple PUSH bags, shit was fire. i gotta say that any purple stamp Ive ever fucked with has been bomb. Now i believe that the color of a stamp is bullshit just like the color of a e pill. That shit is arbitrary it aint liek good stamps are a certain color or nothing. But for watever reason, anytime i get a stamp with that bright violet-purple color, its usually bangin. I can think of Now And Later, Push, And Purple Mother Fucker as examples....all 3 very good....

Anyways, got some Kings Of New York, good shit, used the shiney scotch tape instead of the usual kind it was really weird but other than that they were good. my man said they was the same as the blue suzukis just different stamp. And id b inclined to agree w/him considering i only did 4! 4 yes only 4 in one shot and got a rush like wat! I did 5 of the suzukis and caught the same type rush so Ima say these are street approved. Its a green stamp with a crown above the words kings of new york in all caps.

Notorious - chrisinabox, i had the green ones, they were good n all but at that point i had a fuckt tolerance so idk, everyone here said they was flame but i was just like eh but if you aint got much tolerance and dont have to boot almost a whole bundle in one shot just to get off right, then you should enjoy em just fine. Quanity was a lil skimp on em but shit was def. aiight. I couldnt tell ya about the other ones tho. ud have to look back a couple pages there is 2 or 3 diff kinds of notorious reviewed in here.

Bubbbbble, dont post prices. That shit aint allowed in here. please read the rules before posting. Ima edit your post to take the price out.


----------



## rddante

haha yea lacey i know what you mean but i thought the stamp was dead... know someone that used to get bricks of it on the regular


----------



## Khadijah

oh yea i had them shits in july aint seen em since (18th ave)


----------



## okterrific

lacey k;6928272

Anyways said:
			
		

> ^^^^Those purple PUSH bags were def fire but that was a old batch from a month or so agao, I had the new ones yesterday they werent good, the cut taste mad mecidiney, Lacey have you had the PUSH bags recently and also did you check to see if it taste off?? Also from my experience any purple bag i got was fire shit, but those PUSH from yesterday was dissappointing, i didnt even catch a nod.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Stamp Name:Star Ledger
Color:Green
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):I cant remember 
Count:6/10
Quality:7/10
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:Awesome packing just that shitty tape that is hard to rip
Other Comments: Pretty overall good bags, Just have a weird cut. ButIm on the nod so ya


----------



## bubbbble

> Bubbbbble, dont post prices. That shit aint allowed in here. please read the rules before posting. Ima edit your post to take the price out.



oopsy, saawy....


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Has anyone tryed these star ledger bags yet, The cut is very interesting its very think and hard to mix but still gets you very very lit  Im most def noddin


----------



## DubCity23

NNJprincess said:


> Piggy Bank green stamp with a pig on it
> Quality - 5
> Quantity - 4/5



Mine don't have a pig just PIGGY BANK in big light green letters anyone get these?


----------



## JerseyJunkie

just got some shit, the stamp was hard to read but i think it said Bomb, it was in blue ink and had some kind of picture, again I couldn't really see it too well. i only got 1 bag, i havent done shit in 4 days prior, the cut was kinda weird, i thought it was fake for a minute but its definetely real...just hard to tell how good it is since i only shot 1 bag. id say the count is average, quality just a tad below average. illadelph bags.


----------



## JerZfirE

Just copped something new out of Brick City.

Stamp: ULTIMATE

Graphic: Three Stars

Count: varies 4/10 - 6/10

Quality: SOLID 7

Comments: Overall good Brick City diesel. Slightly strong smell. Fluffy, off white shit. It definitely gets my approval. I would recommend copping these bags if you happen to come across them.

Shits got me chain smoking haha.


----------



## okterrific

*Weird cutting agent*

^^^^ To the people that describe a weird cut in the dope theyve gotten, Does the cut have a medicine type taste, best way i would describe it would be it taste like when you are taking a asprin or pill and it melts a bit in your mouth before you swallow that nasty taste???????? Please reply,Since that is what I have experinced on the last 3 pick ups ive made all 3 diffrent stamps but all had the same pill tasteing cut added into it,Luckliy today i picked up some diffrent bags that are pretty decent without the nasty cut, They are stamp multi color purplelish and blue color, and they read FOR SALE. Will post a rating in a bit when i do a bit more and can make a more accurate rating, but from what I see so far they are def close to fire shit, already have done 5 and am nodding hard.


----------



## saveyour

^ could be cut w/ fentanyl ? i am the wrong person to answer this hehs


----------



## bubbbble

> ^ could be cut w/ fentanyl ? i am the wrong person to answer this hehs



Wouldn't that be a fucking treat and a half for any cautious newcomer.......as well as a recipe for disaster and almost certain death to anyone who pushes multiple packs into their veins.  That shit is waaay potent, and will fuck you up real good in tiny quantity.  It's more likely that it's baby aspirin or some shit.

The vitamin taste I got was more like the whiff you get when you open a jar of multivitamins, rather than the taste on your tongue you get when you can't swallow aspirin or other meds fast enough......but it was from brooklyn, so it doesn't exactly apply here.


----------



## JerZfirE

bubbbble said:


> The vitamin taste I got was more like the whiff you get when you open a jar of multivitamins.



Thats pretty normal.


----------



## okterrific

^^^Yea the vitamin smell is pretty normal for dope you get in jersey.


----------



## saveyour

lol atleast the dealers are keeping their clients healthy aye


----------



## bubbbble

this was overwhelmingly vitaminey...something I've def never experienced in all my jersey dope.. though nowadays I cop in nyc somewhereabouts.  it was grosssss....


----------



## LiquidICE

STAMP: Cloud
COLOR: Blue 
GRAPHIC: Blue Cloud
COUNT: Very, Very Small
QUALITY: The quality made up for the count. The powder was almost pure white, which I usually associcate with a fent cut, but the high has last longer than a fent high so i would have to think that the quality was just really really good. Maybe a 8/10
OVERALL NEATNESS: The bags were folded and taped very well. They seperated very easily, not like some of the folds that the tape is incredibly hard to cut through. 
OVERALL: The quality was very very good and the only complaint was that the count was really small. If I had gotten fat bags with this quality it would have been amazing, but there is nothing bad that I can really say about these bags.


----------



## ATLchinawhite

Here in GA where I am at. Dope comes in little clear plastic weed bags with no stamps. My dawg from NYC gets those kinds of bags though. I tried one called the Daily news. It was alright, but it was that brown dope. I like white dope personally!


----------



## okterrific

^^^Pure dope is extremly white and taste bitter, When its brown its a sign it has been cut and diluted with substances, But don't get me wrong,when you do get White dope it is also cut its just the subsatnce they used to cut it was also white so it didnt change color of the dope. There is no such thing as pure dope in the united states or anyplace, all dope you get is cut to a certain extent. But from a article I read a few years ago it stated the pureset dope you can buy worldwide in NJ,Since NJ is usully the first destiantion the dope comes into from the countys of origin, hence it goes through less hands before it gets packed up and spread to the streets to be sold. i doubt that NJ dope is still purest now  since that was a few years back.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Are you sure about that as far as a color issue?

I thought there could be pure of either white, tan, or brown . I also thought that if one color was more pure, it would be the tan. I could be way off and very well may be, but do you know where you read/heard that?


----------



## okterrific

STAMP: FOR SALE- VERY SMALL FONT
COLOR: MULTI COLOR BLUE AND PURPLISH STAMP
GRAPHIC: NON
COUNT: Avrage 6/7
QUALITY: The quality was really good and the dope smelled great and was white, i was impressed got me feeling good and nodding all night long, rate them a 7/7.5
OVERALL NEATNESS:They were packed sloppy, the tape job sucked and it looked like they packed them up really quickly

These bags are def some good bags and get you feeling great, if you happen to come across them or your man has them you should pick them up you wont be dissapointed.be safe and  good luck yall


----------



## okterrific

Carl Landrover said:


> ^
> Are you sure about that as far as a color issue?
> 
> I thought there could be pure of either white, tan, or brown . I also thought that if one color was more pure, it would be the tan. I could be way off and very well may be, but do you know where you read/heard that?



If i am not mistaken i read about White dope being purest on erowid and on goverment state drug sites about the diffrent drugs in the diffrent states. here is a link that states the info about it.

http://www.streetdrugs.org/heroin.htm


----------



## rddante

yea sure, white dope may be pure but its much more likely that its cut with fentanyl.  if the dealer doesn't know what they're doin, it'll kill even an experienced user _real_ quick. that white dope was responsible for a huge jump in ODs about a year ago, under the stamp DEATH SENTENCE or some shit if i'm not mistaken.  fentanyl is much more potent in smaller doses and pharmaceutical grade can kill in the micrograms, absorbed through the skin.  you better pray someone doesnt steal that lookin to cut dope and serve it to get paid


----------



## amblerg

scarface 2 is legit, decent, average

I hear flatline and youtube are good, maybe fent cut

Also hear bently is back and 

philly


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Those flatlines were around awhile ago as well too if I am not mistaken.


----------



## NODstradamus

rddante said:


> hah anyone catch that DEA newark show



I watch that shit all the time, that show is good/bad however you want to look at it.  Its good bc u get to see how they operate, bad bc peeps get busted all the time, with some MAJOR weight.


----------



## NODstradamus

okterrific said:


> ^^^Yea the vitamin smell is pretty normal for dope you get in jersey.



Not hatin', but u guys must be newbies cuz that vitamin smell is par for the course, doesnt mean anything good or bad, just the cut...  some dope has it and some dope doesnt...


----------



## okterrific

^^^Not a newbie been doing dope for 5 years+ And never said the vitamin smell signifiys good dope. Just was saying most the dope you get in jersey does have the vitaimin smell.


----------



## ATLchinawhite

rddante said:


> yea sure, white dope may be pure but its much more likely that its cut with fentanyl.  if the dealer doesn't know what they're doin, it'll kill even an experienced user _real_ quick. that white dope was responsible for a huge jump in ODs about a year ago, under the stamp DEATH SENTENCE or some shit if i'm not mistaken.  fentanyl is much more potent in smaller doses and pharmaceutical grade can kill in the micrograms, absorbed through the skin.  you better pray someone doesnt steal that lookin to cut dope and serve it to get paid


Fentanyl is what makes you itch and nod. Me personally I love it!


----------



## ATLchinawhite

OK, Cool!


----------



## ATLchinawhite

What is your favorite kind of dope Jersey Junkie


----------



## phr

Please take off-topic conversation to the Heroin thread.


----------



## ATLchinawhite

phrozen said:


> Please take off-topic conversation to the Heroin thread.



Sorry, Will do


----------



## NODstradamus

okterrific said:


> ^^^Not a newbie been doing dope for 5 years+ And never said the vitamin smell signifiys good dope. Just was saying most the dope you get in jersey does have the vitaimin smell.




bro -- relax, I was agreeing with u, referring to everyone else...   I quoted ur statement to accentuate that dope USUALLY DOES have the vitamin smell


----------



## JerseyJunkie

ATLchinawhite said:


> What is your favorite kind of dope Jersey Junkie




china white. haha. anyways.

Stamp: Electric

forget the color, it was in the regular blue wax paper bags. i think blue ink saying electric, possibly with a pic of a lightning bolt.

pretty good dope


----------



## JerZfirE

Picked up them ULTIMATE bags again today. Im fuckin LOVING these. Bags were fat too.

Nodding HARD.


----------



## yo_bot

anybody heard anything about DURACELL bags?

i'm slamm'n 80's this weekend!


----------



## okterrific

just picked up a bunch of the FOR SALE bags so I can have myself a wonderful weekend, These bags are def some good bags and get you nodding hard, just letting you people know to get them if you come across them they are some good dope for a good price!


----------



## JerZfirE

Finally got those ROYAL FLUSH bags Ive been hearing about.

Shit is fire and the bags are fat too. This is what the fuck Im talkin about. The chick 

Ive been fuckin with lately has been getting some bangin dope from Brick City. The

best part is, I work with her so I just put in my order before I go to work. 

I dont mind paying a little extra. The convenience and safety is well worth it.

Now Im watching DEA while enjoying the dope that theyre looking for.


----------



## missyKO

^^^ Haha hell yeah, JerZfire! I got the same bags and I'm watchin the same thing! These ROYAL FLUSH are good, but I've been getting mixed batches of that and the new STAR LEGEND so I'm having a good night  Have fun!


----------



## jtbrick

missyKO said:


> ^^^ Haha hell yeah, JerZfire! I got the same bags and I'm watchin the same thing! These ROYAL FLUSH are good, but I've been getting mixed batches of that and the new STAR LEGEND so I'm having a good night  Have fun!



Missy - How are the new Star Legends? My man texted me and said he had em but I dont really trust this guy. I LOVED the original Star Legends. How do these differ? Is it the same quality? Are the bags and graphics and everything the same?


----------



## jtbrick

Actually just read your last post about the Star Legends.......I want to thank you very much. You saved me a lot of money because when I heard Star Legend I was ready to grab a brick but I remembered you posting about the new ones.

That is exactly how this board should work. Passing on info about crummy quality bags is just as, if not more important than posting about the fire bags you're getting.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

> That is exactly how this board should work. Passing on info about crummy quality bags is just as, if not more important than posting about the fire bags you're getting.





Word to mommy.

Not enough people share information about bad batches/stamps... It's almost as if they fear being perceived as "foolish" or "noobs" if they report something negative about a recent purchase, as if only the foolish or ignorant ever end up with shitty product in their hands.  The truth is, it's a fact of life when buying in _please do not post location_(or any locale where the stamps change regularly) that you sometimes get fire shit, and sometimes get bunk bullshit, and usually get something in the middle.  The key is to stand up to your dealer, let them know that you can tell the difference between bullshit and quality dope, inform them that you have other sources from which to obtain your products (even if you don't), and lastly, but certainly not least, share your experiences with others in the community.  If we're all honest with each other and share our personal experiences and genuine ratings amongst our small little "community," then it can only serve to help us all in the end, and who knows, it might even lead to increased availability of better product (or at least we'll know what to look for and what to avoid).

_please do not post location or ask people to PM you about where to buy their drugs. I urge you to re-read the guidelines before you post again. -Thizzer_


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

I got Star Ledger bags the other day there were fire, If not better then the royal flushes


----------



## Khadijah

word up on them for sales, there is somethin in them shits that is like mega long lasting super strenth dope or some shit, becuz i banged a 4-bagger at like 2pm and i was high til like 10 o clock last night. now yall know me. I aint some newjack with no tolerance, or a casual user. Im a bitch who needs constant diesel power. if I aint got a fresh fuel injection I crash real easy. so for a shot to not only HOLD me that long, but to keep me HIGH, and on HALF of my normal dose....Well that shit just aint nothign short of a miracle. so if you can find em def copp em. For Sale - Street Approved.


----------



## okterrific

^^^^^ Def , those FOR SALES bags are kick ass quaility product, I have picked up 7 bundles already since I discovered them a few days ago,I posted a rating onm the a few pages back, They are def some goood shit, Get your hands on them while you can and there around, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## addictanon

Stamp: Superbad

graphic: None

color: Purple

quanity: 6.5

quality: 7.5

other comments: Pretty good compared to other shit i been getting.

__________________________________________

stamp: True story

graphic: None

color: Red

quanity: 6

quality: 6

other comments: Pretty decent, average or maybe just a touch abovce

_______________________________________________

stamp: X man

graphic: None

color: Purple

quanity: 6

quality: 3

other comments: Garbage ass shit, it was in those long flimsy ass bags. Didn't feel like traveling so had somebody i knew bring 'em to me, i shouldv'e got off my lazy ass.

___________________________________________________


----------



## Khadijah

I am unapproving some of the bickering posts in here. For the record I titled the thread the name that it is now. if anybody feels like that is a problem please send me a PM.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

All I'm asking is that the _same_ standards of discretion be expected of _all_ members.

There was absolutely nothing that I typed which directly violated any of the forum rules.  I've been posting long enough to know what is expressly against the rules and what isn't.  

There is NO difference between what I posted and posting "The Brick" to refer to that city we all know and love.  Euphemisms and suggestive language and insinuation and heavy-handed hinting ABOUND in this forum.  How do you know that I wasn't going to offer harm reduction advice via a private message correspondence?  People get caught up in very difficult situations and routines when it comes to obtaining their drug of choice... And sometimes they don't feel comfortable asking certain types of questions in open forums, and would prefer to engage in a more private, one-on-one discussion where they have the captive attention of someone willing to engage them and offer advice specific to their situation. 

Let us go forward with open hearts in the pursuit of harm reduction and risk mitigation.

Love thy neighbor.

Drink windex.

(just kidding.)

Signed,

Gino Felino


----------



## chrisinabox

ok i am acquiring about the "notorious" stamp bags again from _my dope scoring_ area. i looked a few pages back and only read about ones with green print on them i believe. the ones that i am asking about say "notorious" twice, one on top of the other, with one in RED/PINK ink and the other in BLACK ink. has anyone seen these around??

_please do not post location -thizzer_


----------



## JerZfirE

chrisinabox said:


> ok i am acquiring about the "notorious" stamp bags again from the new york/new jersey area. i looked a few pages back and only read about ones with green print on them i believe. the ones that i am asking about say "notorious" twice, one on top of the other, with one in RED/PINK ink and the other in BLACK ink. has anyone seen these around??



They are mentioned as well not far from the green bag posts. Look around.


----------



## Bomboclat

GenericMind said:


> *This thread is for reviews of Heroin Brands and Stamps. You may NOT post your location or any other information. This isn't a thread to socialize in. ​*



Please guys, if you dont follow the rules the thread will have to be shut down and thats the last thing i want  to see happen here.

*If this continues to happen i will also start to give out infractoins*

so,
DO NOT POST YOUR LOCATION
and DO NOT USE THIS THREAD FOR SOCIALIZING

we have a DC Social thread for that, or a basic heroin culture thread.
Post wisely or dont post at all people!

Much Love
-Thizzer


----------



## okterrific

Picked up some REMY MARTIN stamps today, they are multi color with green and red stamp with a picture of a bottle of liquor, They are good bags and get the job done, if you happen to come across them or your dude has got themin hand get them they are a good buy which will get you feeling good, These were around about a week ago also but i think this batch is a new batch as the bags have much more in them this time around than before and the dope has a diffrent color i rate tghese a 6.5/7. get them while there out there!!!


----------



## bubbbble

FUCK YES.  FOR SALE is some tasty ass shit....After ya'lls jabbering about it, I eloped in an ambitious treasure hunt, and.... jesus tittyfucking christ was it worth it.  If every other bag could be this good, I'd probably quit my day job.


----------



## JerZfirE

Shit man, I really need to get my hands on those FOR SALE bags.

They sound scrumdidilyumptious!!


----------



## Molly2944

Hi Guys,
It has been a little bit since I have posted and my b/f was arrested . Anyway but on a better note I got some awesome bags. The are dougle bagged which I dont get very often. I took a picture of the bags but I have not read if we are allowed to post picures so I won't do that unitl I know. 

Stamp- Plenty and Good

Quantity- 8

Quality- 8.5

This stuff is really really good. If anyone else comes across it let me know or post about it. I have not seen anything on this stamp yet. It is also double bagged. The outside is plastic and the wax bag is inside the sealed plastic. I have only come across that one other time. Has anyone else ever gotten bags bagged like that and if you have I was just wondering if there was a reason they are bagged like that or if it meant something.


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ I think the people packaging this shit were shooting for "GOOD AND PLENTY" HAHA!


----------



## peachylike

stamp: payback
graphic: word payback and like, an I with an M over it that twist around it.
quantity: pretty decent, 6 or 7 out of ten
quality: good, like a 7 out of 10.
neatness: idk, theyre the wide wispy bags, i was surprised how good they were. they were kinda overly glued too.
comments: theyre from the zombie people, i guess zombie is no more.


----------



## NODstradamus

Still been getting those Therapys, which are fire...  Im starting to get taxed pretty hard, so I think they are running low...

Also picked up some Warzones that were pretty good, not as good as the Therapys, but the count somewhat made up for that...  Give it a 6, and the Therapys a 7...

I believe there are ones called Milks too that are the same as the Warzones...  Its that real light colored dope, but decent...


----------



## CaseFace

okterrific said:


> Stamp Name: RICKY ROSS
> Color: BLACK
> Graphic (NONE)
> Count:VARIES FROM 4-5
> Quality:4.5/5
> 
> Picked up these bags this afternoon, Boy do they suck ass, The dope is super white, but from what i relized is that the cut is asprin or some medicine type shit, that explains the super white color it almost too white to be true, it is so white you would think it is 100% pure dope, but it not the case It taste like a a pill when it melts in your mouth, when you taste a bit of it on your finger, These bags the count sucks and the quility sucks also what a waste of money I didnt even get high. Goood thing i only picked up 5 bags, my boy bought 2 bundles and boy was he pissed!!



I got some of these as well, they do suck quite a bit. and make made a few friends of my MUCH sicker then they should have for how much actual dope was in them. They made me feel more sick and shitty then high.

For Sale and Snickers are good, been getting those aswell.

Haven't seen it in a week or so but speed racer is bangin to.


----------



## Khadijah

Yep yep i peeped them remy martins and am a satisfied dopefeen right about now....2 thumbs up. it aint like the ultimate fire or watever but the bags are good size and the dope is bangin. My BF almost OD'd off these shits today. I booted up my shot then left him 5 bags to do his and went in the store for like 10 minutes. when i got back he was sittin in the front seat with a set on his lap and the dope in his hand, ASSED OUT cold, i yelled his name and started smacking his face and his hands had a blue tint to them, after about a minute straight of slappin him and yellin at him he woke up like wat why you took me out of my nod lol. So they are definatly official. he has a decent tolerance aswell so it aint just some noob shit.


----------



## Molly2944

Jerzfire you crack me up you are too funny!!! 




JerZfirE said:


> ^^ I think the people packaging this shit were shooting for "GOOD AND PLENTY" HAHA!


----------



## Molly2944

Lacey Are we allowed to post pictures of the stamps on here because I got remy martins a few weeks back and I actually took a picture of it with my phone. I wanted to see if the ones I got were the ones you got. Mine were just average. I have only been using a few years so I would say I am a newbie of sorts so Maybe I got some stepped on stuff. Anyway I have a picure let me know if I can post it. 





lacey k said:


> Yep yep i peeped them remy martins and am a satisfied dopefeen right about now....2 thumbs up. it aint like the ultimate fire or watever but the bags are good size and the dope is bangin. My BF almost OD'd off these shits today. I booted up my shot then left him 5 bags to do his and went in the store for like 10 minutes. when i got back he was sittin in the front seat with a set on his lap and the dope in his hand, ASSED OUT cold, i yelled his name and started smacking his face and his hands had a blue tint to them, after about a minute straight of slappin him and yellin at him he woke up like wat why you took me out of my nod lol. So they are definatly official. he has a decent tolerance aswell so it aint just some noob shit.


----------



## okterrific

^^^You are permitted to post pictures of the stamps, there is no rule agaist posting picture of the stamps. I got them REMY MARTIN with the multicolor green and red stamp and they were awesome had me nodding and drooling all over myself all night long after 6 bags, Molly i also had the REMY MARTIN a week or two back and they were not a good as the ones going around now, i feel this batch out there now is different and a much better product.


----------



## sayanything42

i got the Therapy's again and i was happpy to find out that they're still really fire dope. 
i also got these bags the other night.. they were black with gold hearts on them.. it was weird, like gift wrap paper or something. anyone else get those?


----------



## GingaNinja420

You guys *actually* get diesel in stamped bags? That's crazy. Here most of the time it comes in tin foil balls..a lot of shitty Mexican dope is prevalent here though.


----------



## Khadijah

Actually? Wat do you mean we "actually" get stamped bags? You sound like we just told you we got a million dollars or somethin lol. Theyre only stamp bags. It aint nothing that crazy. But ill take our dope over your tar anyday tho, i kno that much we lucky out here in the dirtty jerz


----------



## yo_bot

T Mobile (red stamp)
kinda small bags
not real great
it was barely brown when i put it in to cook, very light. i was worried it may be fentanyl, but i'm ok 45 mintutes later.
i did three and didn't even get a good rush, barely a rush. i did an 80 earlier and it jus kind of boosted me from tha a little.

you aren't missing anything here

but has anyone else had these?


----------



## sinnomngrl

YO EVERYONE- not to be an insufferable cunt but lets stay on topic bc if this threads shut down ill be VERY disappointed.
Stamp Name:UNRATED
Color:contents of fold- grey/red stamp
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):the word UNRATED in red block letters with 3 XXX s above it
Count:varies from 4-6
Quality:6  -in a word,EH
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:very neat although on some bags the stamp is very pale
Other Comments: dope was Nothin special,although I noticed an influx of sellers in the area ,most likely due to the nice weather...


----------



## Bomboclat

^ i like the cut of your jib


----------



## JerZfirE

sinnomngrl said:


> YO EVERYONE- not to be an insufferable cunt but lets stay on topic bc if this threads shut down ill be VERY disappointed



Everything seems to be on topic here.

But thanks for the tip there GREENLIGHTER.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ woah there, no need ot be rude. ive had to edit a lot of the posts up recently to get rid of the socializing, so she was right about what she said. Whether you're a bluelighter or greenlighter makes no difference really, as she was right and only a wittle greenlighter lol. 8)


If you have any questions or want to discuss this any further feel free to PM me, otherwise lets get back to the thread and leave the off topic discussion elsewhere.


----------



## bkdoubles

Stamp Name: Get Low
Color: Blue
Quality: Absolute shit
As soon as I mixed it I knew it was shit, dirt particles floating around and it turned a deep red and was thick as shit, gummed up the works.  
Stay away from Get Low

Stamp Name: Godfather
Color: Blue
Quality: 5-6

Stamp Name: Die Hard
Color: Blue
Quality: 3-4
Not sure what they cut this with but it gives me wicked sweats for 3 days after using.

Stamp Name: Don King
Color: Blue
Quality: 3-4
Same as Die Hard, makes me sweat like mad

Stamp Name: Blue Magic
Color: Yellow
Quality: 7-8
Wicked shit, best I've had in a long time in town.

Stamp Name: Escalade
Color: Yellow
Quality: 7-8
Same as Blue Magic from same crowd

Stamp Name: X (no stamp on bag)
Color: White
Quality: Absolute shit
Same as Get Low, from same hood.  Absolute garbage.


----------



## nrgfiend

trychomes said:


> has anybody seen the notorious stamps in red and black letters with an actual sticker with a white dude and a black dude on the sticker?
> 
> STAMP: notorious
> GRAPHIC : notorious in black letters with a mirror image below it in red.
> COUNT : 4/5
> QUALITY: 4/5  I am very high and puking after 1.5 bags.  I usually snort 2 and dont get as high as I am right now.
> 
> The sticker is there instead of tape .  Pretty neat folding on almost all of the 9 bags i got.  One or two are sloppy but even those are just a tad crooked.  smells like dog food to me which is usually a good sign in my experience.




A brick of the Notorious with the stickers instead of the tape rolled through my area a couple of weeks ago and I would agree with you on the quality and count. The quality is there for sure, however the count could be a bit better. Either way this is good shit and hopefully it stays around for awhile.


----------



## GingaNinja420

lacey k said:


> Actually? Wat do you mean we "actually" get stamped bags? You sound like we just told you we got a million dollars or somethin lol. Theyre only stamp bags. It aint nothing that crazy. But ill take our dope over your tar anyday tho, i kno that much we lucky out here in the dirtty jerz




I mean...people around here been talking about "brands" of dope forever, but it doesn't come around here like that. Guess Jersey got it on lock with the diesel.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

bkdoubles said:


> Stamp Name: Get Low
> Color: Blue
> Quality: Absolute shit
> As soon as I mixed it I knew it was shit, dirt particles floating around and it turned a deep red and was thick as shit, gummed up the works.
> Stay away from Get Low
> 
> Stamp Name: Godfather
> Color: Blue
> Quality: 5-6
> 
> Stamp Name: Die Hard
> Color: Blue
> Quality: 3-4
> Not sure what they cut this with but it gives me wicked sweats for 3 days after using.
> 
> Stamp Name: Don King
> Color: Blue
> Quality: 3-4
> Same as Die Hard, makes me sweat like mad
> 
> Stamp Name: Blue Magic
> Color: Yellow
> Quality: 7-8
> Wicked shit, best I've had in a long time in town.
> 
> Stamp Name: Escalade
> Color: Yellow
> Quality: 7-8
> Same as Blue Magic from same crowd
> 
> Stamp Name: X (no stamp on bag)
> Color: White
> Quality: Absolute shit
> Same as Get Low, from same hood.  Absolute garbage.




my boy was just tellin me about escalade, i didnt get a chance to try it yet tho. I dont know if you're coppin in philly or not but i have been and the Don King used to be really good and it kinda fell off lately.
my boy's also been tellin me about this V-Tech shit and some other shit called Cowboy which apparently is amazing, same dope from the same corner i think.
anyways.

Stamp: Time Bomb
Picture of a bomb, everything in dark blue ink on regular blue wax paper bag
Quantity - 7/10
Quality - 6/10 - not bad, not that great
 decent i guess, really easy to cop considering its RIGHT THERE


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Just picked up a brick of this new shit called Jet Blue, Blue stamp pretty fat bags, Quality is about the same as the royal flushes I think. Ill post later when i know for sure, me and my friend picked up a 10 bag of raw just to try speed balling and the raw sucks but the jet blue bags are def fire.


----------



## Khadijah

From wat I read on here, it seems like philly dope really varies in quality alot more than out here in jersey. Now i could be totally wrong cuz i only copped in philly a couple times but, readin posts on here, its like i see alot of them reviewing questionable, shitty cut, weird side effects dope, or even totally bunk shit that aint even diesel. Man I aint tryna jinx myself but, that type shit unheard of out here. it aint like nobody ever gets a beat bag i posted myself not too long ago about some booty dope i got man, that was just some bootleg-ass garbage excuse for some diesel. But thats one of the only times i ever got dope that wasnt worth a shit. But it was definately dope just hardly any of it mixed in with that cut. But bags that aint dope??? Just a random ass powder? WTF?? I heard of whiteboys gettin robbed when they was new to it all and didnt know wat was wat, but for a regular copper with experience buyin and usin, to just get some straight flour or coco powder? 

So somebody fill me in here becuz I dont want to be biased especially if I am wrong. It just seems like phillys culture of copping is alot diff than jersey style and that includes the general overall odds of copping a beat/bunk bag seem to be higher in philly. Like if you went to go cop 10 times in philly and 10 times in NJ, it seems like more of those times in philly you get some booty dope that aint even worth puttin money on might as well just be dopesick for all the good it do ya. 

I aint like some kind of super copper or some shit lol. I aint tryna say that i always got tha bomb or that i never get beat or only do fire or watever, becuz anybody can get beat its the nature of the game. and your dope is only as good as your connects is. This really aint about me personally. But i am just suprised to see so many people on here coppin in philly, consistently come back here posting 4's and 5's all the time. Id be coppin somewhere else if i was in that position, shit we all know new jerseys famous supposedly "most dangerous city in the us" is right across the river from illadelphia.....And shit it aint like NJ aint got a whole mess of hoods all up n down the state to choose from if u havin trouble coppin in one just take the tour, there is at least 10 cities where u can cop in off the street in this state. I would not be satisfied to keep spending my money on over priced 13 bag bundles if they was coming back with some bullshit quality and i def woulddnt be buyin no damn bricks of that ish...


----------



## wwindexx

just copped some KNOCKOUTs. Anybody seen these? dude said they were bomb as fuck, but I did suboxone yesterday evening so I'm a little hesitant to review it yet.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

lacey k said:


> From wat I read on here, it seems like philly dope really varies in quality alot more than out here in jersey. Now i could be totally wrong cuz i only copped in philly a couple times but, readin posts on here, its like i see alot of them reviewing questionable, shitty cut, weird side effects dope, or even totally bunk shit that aint even diesel. Man I aint tryna jinx myself but, that type shit unheard of out here. it aint like nobody ever gets a beat bag i posted myself not too long ago about some booty dope i got man, that was just some bootleg-ass garbage excuse for some diesel. But thats one of the only times i ever got dope that wasnt worth a shit. But it was definately dope just hardly any of it mixed in with that cut. But bags that aint dope??? Just a random ass powder? WTF?? I heard of whiteboys gettin robbed when they was new to it all and didnt know wat was wat, but for a regular copper with experience buyin and usin, to just get some straight flour or coco powder?
> 
> So somebody fill me in here becuz I dont want to be biased especially if I am wrong. It just seems like phillys culture of copping is alot diff than jersey style and that includes the general overall odds of copping a beat/bunk bag seem to be higher in philly. Like if you went to go cop 10 times in philly and 10 times in NJ, it seems like more of those times in philly you get some booty dope that aint even worth puttin money on might as well just be dopesick for all the good it do ya.
> 
> I aint like some kind of super copper or some shit lol. I aint tryna say that i always got tha bomb or that i never get beat or only do fire or watever, becuz anybody can get beat its the nature of the game. and your dope is only as good as your connects is. This really aint about me personally. But i am just suprised to see so many people on here coppin in philly, consistently come back here posting 4's and 5's all the time. Id be coppin somewhere else if i was in that position, shit we all know new jerseys famous supposedly "most dangerous city in the us" is right across the river from illadelphia.....And shit it aint like NJ aint got a whole mess of hoods all up n down the state to choose from if u havin trouble coppin in one just take the tour, there is at least 10 cities where u can cop in off the street in this state. I would not be satisfied to keep spending my money on over priced 13 bag bundles if they was coming back with some bullshit quality and i def woulddnt be buyin no damn bricks of that ish...




I absolutely love reading your posts lacey.


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: XXX UNRATED

Graphic: XXX movie logo

Count: 7/10

Quality: 6/10

Shits ok. Doesnt deserve balloons or anything lol, but it gets the job done.

Bags had a pretty nice count.


----------



## wwindexx

sayanything42 said:


> i got the Therapy's again and i was happpy to find out that they're still really fire dope.
> i also got these bags the other night.. they were black with gold hearts on them.. it was weird, like gift wrap paper or something. anyone else get those?



I'm really happy to hear that Therapys are still around. I got em a few times and I loved em. I'm gonna look for em again. 

Name: Knockout
Picture: Silouette of man throwing a punch
Count: 8/10 - these were big
Quality: 8/10 - awesome. I did suboxone last night around this time, and I just did one of these, and I'm high. These are sweet as fuck.


----------



## okterrific

Went down to the Dope man today picked up some FOR SALE bags again, But these are a difrent color stamp they are red and purple and read FOR SALE, These bags are extremly packed the count is one of the best I have seen. But i don't think these are as good as the other ones that were blue and purple stamp that was around a few days ago. But this can be because i took a subutex this morning and copped in the afternoon so it can be why i did'nt get that high. Hopefully tommorow will have a better understaniding and ratying for this new batch of bags that are out there now.I rate these  quility a 5/6, and the count i rate 8/9 they are extremly super fat. Will post a new rating tommorow when i do them again. Has anyone else picked up these new batch of FOR SALE with the red and purple stamp, post your findings Peace


----------



## JerseyJunkie

lacey k said:


> From wat I read on here, it seems like philly dope really varies in quality alot more than out here in jersey. Now i could be totally wrong cuz i only copped in philly a couple times but, readin posts on here, its like i see alot of them reviewing questionable, shitty cut, weird side effects dope, or even totally bunk shit that aint even diesel. Man I aint tryna jinx myself but, that type shit unheard of out here. it aint like nobody ever gets a beat bag i posted myself not too long ago about some booty dope i got man, that was just some bootleg-ass garbage excuse for some diesel. But thats one of the only times i ever got dope that wasnt worth a shit. But it was definately dope just hardly any of it mixed in with that cut. But bags that aint dope??? Just a random ass powder? WTF?? I heard of whiteboys gettin robbed when they was new to it all and didnt know wat was wat, but for a regular copper with experience buyin and usin, to just get some straight flour or coco powder?
> 
> So somebody fill me in here becuz I dont want to be biased especially if I am wrong. It just seems like phillys culture of copping is alot diff than jersey style and that includes the general overall odds of copping a beat/bunk bag seem to be higher in philly. Like if you went to go cop 10 times in philly and 10 times in NJ, it seems like more of those times in philly you get some booty dope that aint even worth puttin money on might as well just be dopesick for all the good it do ya.
> 
> I aint like some kind of super copper or some shit lol. I aint tryna say that i always got tha bomb or that i never get beat or only do fire or watever, becuz anybody can get beat its the nature of the game. and your dope is only as good as your connects is. This really aint about me personally. But i am just suprised to see so many people on here coppin in philly, consistently come back here posting 4's and 5's all the time. Id be coppin somewhere else if i was in that position, shit we all know new jerseys famous supposedly "most dangerous city in the us" is right across the river from illadelphia.....And shit it aint like NJ aint got a whole mess of hoods all up n down the state to choose from if u havin trouble coppin in one just take the tour, there is at least 10 cities where u can cop in off the street in this state. I would not be satisfied to keep spending my money on over priced 13 bag bundles if they was coming back with some bullshit quality and i def woulddnt be buyin no damn bricks of that ish...



i hear what you're sayin lace...it seems like that to mean on this forum too. but i live about 4 minutes from "america's most dangerous city" and used to cop there constantly, i know every street inside and out. they have some really bangin shit out there but it's really hit or miss, like the bags get copied a lot and the shit is garbage, and i've gotten fake shit a ton of times out there, like it looks real till you open the bag and your like...wtf is this shit.  

so i started goin to philly to cop, the diesel is usually top notch and i have never been beat once out there since i started going, and i like the atmosphere there much better because (im not racist) theres a lot of white people out there, mostly doing what im doing but it just makes it easier to get away with shit.  i really prefer going to philly over camden anyday.


----------



## Khadijah

I dont know, I dont cop in south jersey, it seems like in general shit is more organized in north jerz.


----------



## addictanon

Has anyone ever heard of a stamp called Hi Def?


----------



## NNJprincess

Hot sauce
Red Letters 
Quality - 7/8
Quanity - 5

HD - Red letters with a TV on it 
Quality - 7
Quanity - 6

Pain Killer - Red Letters with a syringe on it
Quality - 7
Quantity - 5

Chase - Green letters with the bank logo
Quality - 3
Quantity - 4
Stay away from this shit.


----------



## phr

lacey k said:


> From wat I read on here, it seems like philly dope really varies in quality alot more than out here in jersey. Now i could be totally wrong cuz i only copped in philly a couple times but, readin posts on here, its like i see alot of them reviewing questionable, shitty cut, weird side effects dope, or even totally bunk shit that aint even diesel. Man I aint tryna jinx myself but, that type shit unheard of out here. it aint like nobody ever gets a beat bag i posted myself not too long ago about some booty dope i got man, that was just some bootleg-ass garbage excuse for some diesel. But thats one of the only times i ever got dope that wasnt worth a shit. But it was definately dope just hardly any of it mixed in with that cut. But bags that aint dope??? Just a random ass powder? WTF?? I heard of whiteboys gettin robbed when they was new to it all and didnt know wat was wat, but for a regular copper with experience buyin and usin, to just get some straight flour or coco powder?
> 
> So somebody fill me in here becuz I dont want to be biased especially if I am wrong. It just seems like phillys culture of copping is alot diff than jersey style and that includes the general overall odds of copping a beat/bunk bag seem to be higher in philly. Like if you went to go cop 10 times in philly and 10 times in NJ, it seems like more of those times in philly you get some booty dope that aint even worth puttin money on might as well just be dopesick for all the good it do ya.
> 
> I aint like some kind of super copper or some shit lol. I aint tryna say that i always got tha bomb or that i never get beat or only do fire or watever, becuz anybody can get beat its the nature of the game. and your dope is only as good as your connects is. This really aint about me personally. But i am just suprised to see so many people on here coppin in philly, consistently come back here posting 4's and 5's all the time. Id be coppin somewhere else if i was in that position, shit we all know new jerseys famous supposedly "most dangerous city in the us" is right across the river from illadelphia.....And shit it aint like NJ aint got a whole mess of hoods all up n down the state to choose from if u havin trouble coppin in one just take the tour, there is at least 10 cities where u can cop in off the street in this state. I would not be satisfied to keep spending my money on over priced 13 bag bundles if they was coming back with some bullshit quality and i def woulddnt be buyin no damn bricks of that ish...


It certainly varies. I can't compare it with other cities though. But I wouldn't shoot down your variety comment. It's mostly small crews in Philly cutting and stamping their own bags. So it's not uncommon to have 3 or so different stamps on a given corner. So yeah, it varies.
I've copped some unusual dope, some weak and some with other active cuts(usually sedatives, but also with coke or with fent during the outbreak). But I've never copped a bag with no dope at all.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Just got some Mrs Jacksons, I thought it was going to be complete garbage, It was gritty very mirky and milky colored when mixed with water and then I banged it. Bags are awesome, Im feeling great and did a quarter of my normal dose.


----------



## amblerg

i think it was red ink
"The Best"
blue bags

they were decent quality and real fat quantity


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Stamp: NIGHTMARE - regular blue bag with black ink
Quantity: 5/6 out of 10
Quality: 9 - Absolute fire

Copped it in Camden for a change. Only copped 1 bag, I didn't even think I was gonna get a buzz, I usually do 2 bags in a shot, and it takes about 6 or so to get me noddin.  Well this shit is absolute fire, as you can probably tell seeing as how I can't shut the hell up. Send me a PM if you wanna know more.


----------



## wwindexx

i saw a post on page 18 or so talking about "Vein Killers." Anybody seen these? My buds about to cop a brick and he told me to ask around and find out if they're as fire as the dude says they are. Anybody had these?


----------



## DubCity23

wwindexx said:


> I'm really happy to hear that Therapys are still around. I got em a few times and I loved em. I'm gonna look for em again.
> 
> Name: Knockout
> Picture: Silouette of man throwing a punch
> Count: 8/10 - these were big
> Quality: 8/10 - awesome. I did suboxone last night around this time, and I just did one of these, and I'm high. These are sweet as fuck.



I got the green knockouts today and they were fire fo sho.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

I went back with my buddy, he had x amount of money and I asked the dude if I could get one for free and he said yeah, I told him if they don't cut his bags that I'll keep comin back, and he said he'll keep hookin me up if I do. I shot the other bag at like 8:30 or 9, it's now 1:12 in the a.m. and I'm still feeling great. If anyone is in the Camden area I would highly reccomend sniffin out this Nightmare shit. its incredible.


----------



## Sin City Bags

*report*

Good shit right now around New Brumfus. Sin City, 18th Ave, Bentley, Ultimate, The One

Now the bad shit: Humaside (complete garbage! I can sniff one and feel great, had to sniff three to even feel anything) Major League, Edddie something (it's green script and I couldn't make out the second word.


----------



## wwindexx

Name: Vein Killers
Picture: Syringe
Color: Dark purple letters with a dark purple picture
Count:  6/10 bags were all sized pretty evenly, a few of them were definitely on the smaller side though.
Quality: 8/10 definitely on the better side average. They were just as good as the knockouts and I might say Therapys as well. 

Definitely give these a try if you get the chance.


----------



## JerZfirE

Sin City Bags said:


> Good shit right now around  Brumfus



Oh yeah? Thats whats up!! Good to know.. Thanks.  

I havent seen much action around there.

Copped DUNKIN DONUTS and R1 bags from the area.




MODS: Hopefully this post is ok since "Brumfus" isnt even a real name.

           Most probably dont even know wtf we're talking about haha.


----------



## DubCity23

wwindexx said:


> Name: Vein Killers
> Picture: Syringe
> Color: Dark purple letters with a dark purple picture
> Count:  6/10 bags were all sized pretty evenly, a few of them were definitely on the smaller side though.
> Quality: 8/10 definitely on the better side average. They were just as good as the knockouts and I might say Therapys as well.
> 
> Definitely give these a try if you get the chance.



Haven't seen these yet. I got fat ass Hot sauces though yesterday. I had hot sauces probably two months ago but they were in Huge RED these ones are smaller size bags but they are full and say Hot Sauce in Pink with a lil chilli pepper on them.

Quality - 7/10
Count - 9.5/10 Every bag in the bun i got was almost fulll cant even see through it when you put it up to the light so the size i would say makes them about as good as the knock outs.


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: Black diamond

graphic: Diamond

count: 7/10 some 8 and 9/10

quality: 7/10

Bags are pretty damn fat.




I dont know what these bags are cut with, but they have a slight burn when snorted.

Good dope either way.


----------



## missyKO

JerZfirE said:


> I dont know what these bags are cut with, but they have a slight burn when snorted.
> 
> Good dope either way.




I love the burn! In my experience, the worse the burn or taste, the better the diesel!

Anyway, I got those KNOCKOUTS today for the first time. I thought I was picking up SMOKING GUNs so I was a bit disappointed when I saw these, but not for long...these bags are FAT. They're doing the job so far so I have to agree for the most part with the others who got em. 

Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 6/10- Good but not great(others gave higher scores though! I'm just very picky)

I feel like I haven't come across anything great since those Wall Streets...


----------



## jtbrick

missyKO said:


> I love the burn! In my experience, the worse the burn or taste, the better the diesel!
> 
> Anyway, I got those KNOCKOUTS today for the first time. I thought I was picking up SMOKING GUNs so I was a bit disappointed when I saw these, but not for long...these bags are FAT. They're doing the job so far so I have to agree for the most part with the others who got em.
> 
> Quantity: 8/10
> Quality: 6/10- Good but not great(others gave higher scores though! I'm just very picky)
> 
> I feel like I haven't come across anything great since those Wall Streets...



Missy - Seems we think alike on things. I also haven't been wowed by anything from my old area in quite a while. IMO, a lot of just run of the mill average stuff. Haven't found anything worth rating more than a 5 or 6. Definitely nothing that I would equate with the Wall St, DMX, President, Death Certificates, original StarLegends, etc. that were so prevalent from Sept-Jan.

No. -phrozen


----------



## sinnomngrl

> Hopefully this post is ok since "Brumfus" isnt even a real name.
> 
> Most probably dont even know wtf we're talking about haha.



hahaaaha small world  I know all about the brumfus-lived in hub city for quite some time...at any rate:

STAMP:The words  NINE POUNDS in green

COUNT:varied from 3-7...hate that 

QUALITY: a modest 7...powder is grey

Comments:The stamp is somewhat smudgy


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Stamp: Picture of a Lightbulb
Quantity: 6/10 - average
Quality: 6/10 - average

Copped from same spot as "Nightmare", not quite as good as the Nightmare shit.


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> Oh yeah? Thats whats up!! Good to know.. Thanks.
> 
> I havent seen much action around there.
> 
> Copped DUNKIN DONUTS and R1 bags from the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODS: Hopefully this post is ok since "Brumfus" isnt even a real name.
> 
> Most probably dont even know wtf we're talking about haha.



Haha, yeah. If you grew up around Brumfus though you know the deal! I don't personally go, but my buddy does. I'm pretty recreational now. I'm only doing it on weekends. If you can get the real Sin City bags, they're awesome. But there are some shitty ones going around too. The good ones have a red stamp that just says SIN CITY, the count is nice and one bag has a lightweight like me nodding (I sniff).


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> Stamp: Black diamond
> 
> graphic: Diamond
> 
> count: 7/10
> 
> quaility: 7/10 some 8 and 9/10
> 
> Bags are pretty damn fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what these bags are cut with, but they have a slight burn when snorted.
> 
> Good dope either way.



Yo, I can't believe you just copped Black Diamonds! I had those like 5 months ago. I remembered them being decent, but I had a higher tolerance. I actually was rippin them while snowboarding!!!


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: For Sale

Graphic: Guy holding a bag

Count: 6-7/10

Quality: 6/10

**********

Stamp: SIN CITY

Graphic: none, just says SIN CITY in all caps

Count: 9/10

Quality: 9/10


----------



## Sin City Bags

wwindexx said:


> Name: Vein Killers
> Picture: Syringe
> Color: Dark purple letters with a dark purple picture
> Count:  6/10 bags were all sized pretty evenly, a few of them were definitely on the smaller side though.
> Quality: 8/10 definitely on the better side average. They were just as good as the knockouts and I might say Therapys as well.
> 
> Definitely give these a try if you get the chance.



I got these bags with a purple syringe one time but they were called Mr. Morphine. I wonder if it's the same guy. I thought Mr. Morphine sucked though.


----------



## MrSn0w

Name: Star Bucks
Picture: Starbucks logo
Color: Just a green starbucks logo
Count: 6/10 bags were all sized pretty evenly, (pretty decent size)
Quality 6/10 decent i had better tho but it did the job


----------



## Khadijah

JerZfirE said:


> Stamp: Black diamond
> 
> graphic: Diamond
> 
> count: 7/10
> 
> quaility: 7/10 some 8 and 9/10



Weird, the only black diamonds ive ever got was shitty. and ive got them like 5 times from 5 different places in 2 different states and 5 different dealers and all months somtimes years apart from eachother. I dont know its like the curse of the black diamond lol but good for you that u got some good ones.



			
				jtbrick said:
			
		

> Missy - Seems we think alike on things. I also haven't been wowed by anything from my old area in quite a while. IMO, a lot of just run of the mill average stuff. Haven't found anything worth rating more than a 5 or 6. Definitely nothing that I would equate with the Wall St, DMX, President, Death Certificates, original StarLegends, etc. that were so prevalent from Sept-Jan.



i feel ya brother. Other than the little run i had in the last few weeks with the For Sale, Remy Martin, Suzuki (OMFG) and the Kings of NY(to a less extent, but still was bangin) i really dont get whose throwing these 8-9 ratings around. I think that its mostly ppl with lower tolerances than us. becuz some blaze, fire-ass bags just dont come around that goddamn often, and according to this thread , "often" means "every single fucking time these people cop" 

by the way, about this Brumfus nonsense. Hey yall - We aint 'tarded. I know wat the fuck Brumfus is. And I am sure others do too. So, dont think that its some kind of obscure-ass name. Shit, i never even heard it referred to as that before, but i knew immediately exactly wat city yall were talking about. And BTW, I am LOL'ing right now at the idea of copping there, I been all thru that city and its so nice, there must be like a 2 by 3 block area of "hood" or something :D But Ill leave yall to your talking about that IN PRIVATE MESSAGES NOT IN THIS THREAD PLEASE



			
				Sin City Bags said:
			
		

> Stamp: For Sale
> 
> Graphic: Guy holding a bag
> 
> Count: 6-7/10
> 
> Quality: 6/10



worth posting that the For Sales I got that was total fire, had no graphic and was just the words FOR SALE in all caps stamped in a red and blue two tone stamp. In my experience, two tone stamps is always the best. I know thats stupid and that we have had the discussion about bag style/stamp color being 99% irrelevant a few times in here before, but i can honestly say that every two tone stamp I ever got was never a bad bag and usually it was better than average if not fire.

Also I wanted to say that every time I see your name sin city bags i always get it wrong and think it says Silk City Bags. becuz paterson used to be called Silk City cuz of all the mills they had back in the day. Your username would be so much cooler if it said silk city bags lol. Anyways tho back on topic....Stamps!


----------



## Jim Snot

Just picked up for the first time in almost a month. Was taking subs. NEeded a break.

Stamp: AK 47

Graphic: a gun

Count: 6

Quality:6 (although I may not be an accurate judge since I took 2mg sub the day b4)

Color:green

THe cut they used was this kind where it almost seems like baby powder and it doesn't all fall out the bag. YOu have to tap it alot to get it all to fall out. Not too bad but not easy to get out like that paint chip shit you get sometimes. ANyway, dissolved clean with no weird residue. Was pretty dark, like a strong cup of tea, in color. Did 2 my first shot. Hit me pretty good. Stronger than expected. Like I said, I haven't done any in a few weeks. Was taking subs but not on a real high dose. just 2 mgs a day for the past week (coming down from 3mg the week b4 etc). this obviously messes up my ability to gauge the strength accurately. BUt Its pretty good, I've had a lot worse and I'm realizing as I write this that Im pretty high.So, go for it. L.A.M.F.


----------



## JerZfirE

Sin City Bags said:


> Yo, I can't believe you just copped Black Diamonds! I had those like 5 months ago. I remembered them being decent, but I had a higher tolerance.



My bad..I fucked up on my post.  Quality is 7 on the Black Diamonds.

Count is 7-10/10.


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> Weird, the only black diamonds ive ever got was shitty. and ive got them like 5 times from 5 different places in 2 different states and 5 different dealers and all months somtimes years apart from eachother. I dont know its like the curse of the black diamond lol but good for you that u got some good ones.
> 
> 
> 
> i feel ya brother. Other than the little run i had in the last few weeks with the For Sale, Remy Martin, Suzuki (OMFG) and the Kings of NY(to a less extent, but still was bangin) i really dont get whose throwing these 8-9 ratings around. I think that its mostly ppl with lower tolerances than us. becuz some blaze, fire-ass bags just dont come around that goddamn often, and according to this thread , "often" means "every single fucking time these people cop"
> 
> by the way, about this Brumfus nonsense. Hey yall - We aint 'tarded. I know wat the fuck Brumfus is. And I am sure others do too. So, dont think that its some kind of obscure-ass name. Shit, i never even heard it referred to as that before, but i knew immediately exactly wat city yall were talking about. And BTW, I am LOL'ing right now at the idea of copping there, I been all thru that city and its so nice, there must be like a 2 by 3 block area of "hood" or something :D But Ill leave yall to your talking about that IN PRIVATE MESSAGES NOT IN THIS THREAD PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> worth posting that the For Sales I got that was total fire, had no graphic and was just the words FOR SALE in all caps stamped in a red and blue two tone stamp. In my experience, two tone stamps is always the best. I know thats stupid and that we have had the discussion about bag style/stamp color being 99% irrelevant a few times in here before, but i can honestly say that every two tone stamp I ever got was never a bad bag and usually it was better than average if not fire.
> 
> Also I wanted to say that every time I see your name sin city bags i always get it wrong and think it says Silk City Bags. becuz paterson used to be called Silk City cuz of all the mills they had back in the day. Your username would be so much cooler if it said silk city bags lol. Anyways tho back on topic....Stamps!



Hey Lacey,

I completely fucked up. The bags aren't called "For Sale" they're called Fast Money. I got confused reading all the posts lol. Have you had the Sin City? It's fire. Everyone up North and Central are copping them. I've seen a few different people with the SIN CITY!!! Anyway, my bad on the mistake everyone. HEre goes the correction

Stamp: Fast Money

Graphic: Fat guy with a police officer hat on holding like a money bag

Count: 6/10

Quality: 6/10

Color: Peanut colored Tanish color.

Hey everyone...Do you guys think we should put the color in the description. I definitely think it helps when spotting knock offs of fire bags!!


----------



## JerZfirE

Sin City Bags said:


> Hey everyone...Do you guys think we should put the color in the description. I definitely think it helps when spotting knock offs of fire bags!!



You said youve been reading alot of posts, and you havent noticed people putting colors in?? Almost everyone just does it like this when they type the stamp name.


----------



## Khadijah

Post #900! Damn yo...this thread goin by mad quick. I been clean for 3 days eatin them methadones but Im still watchin yall! Ill be back dont worry lol.


----------



## Drizzle

Stamp: NOTORIOUS

Count: 6/10

Quality: 9/10 *fire*

Color: Off-White


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> You said youve been reading alot of posts, and you havent noticed people putting colors in?? Almost everyone just does it like this when they type the stamp name.



my bad lol. I'm usually not in the best frame of mind when I'm in the forum. Sorry!!!!


----------



## Khadijah

Sin City Bags said:


> Hey Lacey,
> 
> I completely fucked up. The bags aren't called "For Sale" they're called Fast Money. I got confused reading all the posts lol. Have you had the Sin City? It's fire. Everyone up North and Central are copping them. I've seen a few different people with the SIN CITY!!! Anyway, my bad on the mistake everyone. HEre goes the correction
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...Do you guys think we should put the color in the description. I definitely think it helps when spotting knock offs of fire bags!!



Nope I dont cop in that city that you cop in so I would not know wats goin on in north____ and central____. 

Anyways, I think yuo meant color of the dope not the stamp. But most people do post the color of the dope.

People should specify tho. Put Stamp color: watever and then dope color/texture: watever. so that people dont see "Color:tan" and think the stamp is tan or some shit, you know ppl is easily confused.


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> Nope I dont cop in that city that you cop in so I would not know wats goin on in north____ and central____.
> 
> Anyways, I think yuo meant color of the dope not the stamp. But most people do post the color of the dope.
> 
> People should specify tho. Put Stamp color: watever and then dope color/texture: watever. so that people dont see "Color:tan" and think the stamp is tan or some shit, you know ppl is easily confused.



YEah, I meant the color of the dope. I guess it might be good to put the color of the dope and the color of the stamp. Of course, one should specify each. Sorry for the confusion everyone.

Stamp: 570

Graphic: None, just the numbers 570

Stamp color: black

Count: 9/10

Quality: 7/10

Dope color: off white tan.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

*Stamp:* MONEY BAGS

*Graphic*: a money bag beneath the words "MONEY BAGS", with a dollar sign printed on the bag

*Stamp color: *green

*Count*: 4 or 5/10

*Quality*: 3/10

*Dope color:* very pale, closer to white than my usual NYC delivery stuff.  and it remained very pale and nearly completely transparent when mixed with water.

*Comments:*  The price was completely average for the area in which it was purchased ("da brikk"), and considerably less expensive than my usual NYC stuff... _Despite this, however,_ I was quite disappointed.  I did a 3-bag shot, and it felt about a strong as a 1-bag shot of my usual NYC "TARGET" bags.  I did another 2 bags, and the sum total of those 5 "Money Bags" made me feel possibly as good as just _two _of my "TARGET" bags would make me feel.  I don't understand why and how people justify buying bundles of this quality over and over again, when they could spend a little more and get a product which is clearly superior and contains more in each bag.   I hear people say shit like, "Yeah, that NYC shit is definitely better, but I like having more of the cheaper shit.. It makes me feel like I have so much more and can get higher, _even if I know I end up having to do twice as much of the cheaper shit._"  It's like, they actually recognize the fact that they have to do twice as much of the cheaper, shittier product, and in the process spend more money.... Rather than just spending a little more money from the outset for an unquestionably better product/experience.  This is what I think of when I think of the "Junkie quicker/cheaper/easier Syndrome."


----------



## Drizzle

Stamp: Eagle

Graphic: Just the poorly stamped and smudged word "eagle", sealed with clear tape

Count: 6

Quality: 7

Dope color: little more tan than usual


----------



## wwindexx

so thats why the other P town is so dry. there's only like 3-4 different bags going around that I've seen and only 2 are any decent. I have a feeling its going to get worse. My buddy got robbed like 3 times in the past week, once, for a brick. Avoid the "Welfares", They're shitty.



missyKO said:


> I love the burn! In my experience, the worse the burn or taste, the better the diesel!
> 
> Anyway, I got those KNOCKOUTS today for the first time. I thought I was picking up SMOKING GUNs so I was a bit disappointed when I saw these, but not for long...these bags are FAT. They're doing the job so far so I have to agree for the most part with the others who got em.
> 
> Quantity: 8/10
> Quality: 6/10- Good but not great(others gave higher scores though! I'm just very picky)
> 
> I feel like I haven't come across anything great since those Wall Streets...



I really wish I could find these again (knockouts). The last one I got was HUGE. it was packed in there.


----------



## Sin City Bags

About those posts about the police and shit being hot. Everyone here should know their rights. Anyone who has legal issues feel free to contact me. I would be willing to share my knowledge of the system. I have a legal education. It is important that all of you know what to do to protect yourself, god forbid any of you get busted. I'll spare you guys a 25 page disertation in why drugs laws are bullshit, but if anyone needs advice, I can help!!! Now back to the reports!!!

Stamp: Sin City (I got a knock off)

Graphic: None, but the logo is in the same font that the movie Sin City uses on the cover

Count: 7/10

Quality: 6/10

Color: tan

****I loved the original ones, that's why I chose the name Sin City Bags. These weren't bad, but not as good as originals. 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## JerZfirE

Came across them POISONs again today.

Pretty damn happy about that. Shits are bangin.


----------



## okterrific

Made a pick up today from p-town, even though its been so hot out there lately, I have been abstaining the past few days due to the situation, but i finnally gave in and made the trip, i picked up some RED ALERT bags today.

Stamp: RED ALERT

Graphic: WARNING TRIANGLE WITH EXCLAMATION "!" IN IT

Stamp color: RED, Neatly packed But the stamp were a bit smuged and not neatly stamped on the same place on each bag. 

Count: 8/10 the count was mad big very happy with the size, Some of the biggest ive seen.

Quality: 7/10- The dope quility was just averge nothing to specail but good enough to get me high and nodding off of 4 bags. 

If you happen to come across them get these you won't be dissapointted the size is so big and packed i havnt seen bags so packed in a while.The dope is white and flaky. Also had some of those REMY MARTIN'S my boy picked up yesterday its still the same batch that was around last week cause  they are still awesome and excellent product i was real glad to hear they are still around they were up there in quility just like the FOR SALE bags were. Hopefully Can get me some REMY bags next time i cop if they still around only complaint I had about them the count was small but the great product makes up for it. later people and be safe!!


----------



## peachylike

lacey k said:


> Bump!!
> 
> Major pain, blue stamp, weird graphic that i couldnt tell wat it was, looked like a closed fist or sumthin, better than the green one, almost fire, stamp was messy and the count was kinda small but in general a good value for ur money, 2 in one shot had me FUCKED up
> 
> Major league, red stamp , no picture, not very good, i did one bag of major pain and one of the major league in one shot and barely felt shit and i hadnt dosed yet that day so i shoulda been feelin goood



i had major leagues about 2 years ago that were serious fire, but they had... i think a green stamp, im pretty damn sure, because ive only gotten a few green stamps in my life, and if i recall correctly, i think they may have been the first green stamps i had ever gotten. i remember for the longest time that those were the best bags i had ever gotten. im glad i read this, cuz if i had seem some major leagues around, i probably would have gotten all kinds of excited. now ill know better.


----------



## LiquidICE

NAME: Meth Powder
COLOR: Black Letters
GRAPIC: NONE, Just black lettering
COUNT: Decent/average
QUALITY: 7/10, Nothing too special
OVERALL NEATNESS: The bags were very nicely packaged and easily ippped off.
COMMENTS: The dope is average, the opening of the bags is very easy, not those god damn bags where it seems like the tape is from another planet.


----------



## Sin City Bags

peachylike said:


> i had major leagues about 2 years ago that were serious fire, but they had... i think a green stamp, im pretty damn sure, because ive only gotten a few green stamps in my life, and if i recall correctly, i think they may have been the first green stamps i had ever gotten. i remember for the longest time that those were the best bags i had ever gotten. im glad i read this, cuz if i had seem some major leagues around, i probably would have gotten all kinds of excited. now ill know better.



The latest version of Major League that's going around is garbage


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Stamp: BLOCK PARTY
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 7/10

It was really good, hit me hard and fast, and I was nodding for an hour or two then I got up and took a shower, and it seemed to wear off kinda fast, so I was wondering if it was a fent cut maybe? I highly doubt it though. I got the dude's number and today is payday so I'm probably gonna pick these bags up again today, I'll let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## bubbbble

Ain't got much to report, but aside from living off of those For Sale bags for as long as I could I've been getting these purple DELISH bags. (ptown)

They're pretty good, maybs 6.5/10, and they've got a pretty straight count 7/10 I would say.  If you see em, go for em!

Other comments: very tidy pack job, straight stamping with a lil smudging, and that sorta shiny, but thin tape.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

I've never gotten bags from the hood that were "taped" they are always sealed in the blue wax paper inside of clear baggies that are also somehow sealed without tape. if i got bags with tape on them, it would make me think that they were tampered with after they already got bagged up. that just seems so strange to me.

p.s. copped a bundle of that Don King heroin, I'm startin to nod hard. And I'm goin to see Les Claypool at the Electric Factory in Philly tonight, and supposedly he's closing the show with his touring band playing the entire Pink Floyd "Animals" cd. FUCK YES!


----------



## Sin City Bags

WARNING WARNING BEAT SHIT 

Stamp: Lethal Injection

Graphic: none, just the words Lethal Injection in red ink

It was fake. My buddy's arm swelled up and he thought he was going to have to go to the hospital. 

Copped it in da brick


----------



## Sin City Bags

Has anyone else copped beat shit in da brick city lately? My boy pulled up and the guy served him two, he even wanted more money than my buddy offered. Anyway, he shot up and said his arm was on fire. He started to swell up but then he was alright. Check my post above for the stamp and description. It was brown powder but def not diesel.


----------



## yo_bot

out here in the country these little bags get sold for _Stop posting prices_, sometimes _You know not to so dont do it_ but not usually

any how
PLAY BALL with the letters in PLAY circled
green stamp
tan grayish powder
nice and half fat
decent shit too

BOTTOM OF THE NINTH with a baseball bat above the words
green stamp
tan powder
normal amount of powder
tan
nice sedative effects

i'm nice and high, and wanting to bang the last 4 but thinking i should save them for tomorrow

:cross eyed:

can i post a picture or fuck it?
_
Post watever pics you want, but dont post the damn prices. you post shit that we have rules against and ask if you can do shit thats allowed...you got it backwards homie lol_


----------



## jtbrick

Sin City Bags said:


> Has anyone else copped beat shit in da brick city lately? My boy pulled up and the guy served him two, he even wanted more money than my buddy offered. Anyway, he shot up and said his arm was on fire. He started to swell up but then he was alright. Check my post above for the stamp and description. It was brown powder but def not diesel.



Haven't heard of much blatantly beat shit but IME quality is down across the board over the last few months in that city.


----------



## Sin City Bags

yo_bot said:


> out here in the country these little bags get sold for 20, sometimes 15 but not usually
> 
> any how
> PLAY BALL with the letters in PLAY circled
> green stamp
> tan grayish powder
> nice and half fat
> decent shit too
> 
> BOTTOM OF THE NINTH with a baseball bat above the words
> green stamp
> tan powder
> normal amount of powder
> tan
> nice sedative effects
> 
> i'm nice and high, and wanting to bang the last 4 but thinking i should save them for tomorrow
> 
> :cross eyed:
> 
> can i post a picture or fuck it?



There is a post in here that says there are no rules against posting pictures.


----------



## Sin City Bags

jtbrick said:


> Haven't heard of much blatantly beat shit but IME quality is down across the board over the last few months in that city.




Yeah man, unfortunately it was completely fake shit. It makes me so mad when people sell beat shit. It'd be one thing if it was just weak diesel, but it wasn't diesel at all.


----------



## DubCity23

Stamp - Playboy

Logo - playboy bunny

Color - *Black Thin Writing* 

Quanity - 8-10 Huge bags cant even see through some when held to light

Quality - 7.5 out of ten not as good as the Knockouts but the size of them so legit.

Copped a couple buns but i hate going to work faded and goign sick will be even worst so i might just take sub tomorrow and save them till next weekend .. but thats such a task lol.


----------



## woodandink

sinnomngrl said:


> hahaaaha small world  I know all about the brumfus-lived in hub city for quite some time...at any rate:
> 
> STAMP:The words  NINE POUNDS in green
> 
> COUNT:varied from 3-7...hate that
> 
> QUALITY: a modest 7...powder is grey
> 
> Comments:The stamp is somewhat smudgy




The nine pounds bags I got were in red ink and were fucking awesome. Potent and fat. What city did you get em in?

Anyway I picked up some "HD"s (red ink) with a pic of a TV on em. Didn't try them yet but I will soon


----------



## LiquidICE

Stamp Name: Hypodermic
Color: Green
Graphic: A syringe
Count:Excellent lots of powder
Quality: 8/10
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Very neat and very well packaged
Other Comments: Its about time that some "REAL" fire came out of paterson


----------



## JerZfirE

^Thats a NO NO. 



Stamp: HARD WORK (black)

Graphic: Think its supposed to be a hard hat. Looks more like a Fireman's helmet.

Count: 5/10

Quality: Didnt do much, but seems like a good 7 atleast.

Off white, flaky dope. Some good shit out the bricks.


----------



## cbecker525

yo i got some of them knockouts you ppl were talkin bout before.

stamp: knockout written in green with a pic of a dude pointing a gun
appearance: the folding as kinda sloppy and the stamp was kinda faded
bag: these are pretty good sized, bigger than the norm, id give em a 7/10
quality: these hit good, id say a 7.5/10 for quality

id buy these fuckers again anytime


----------



## wwindexx

Name: JUNKIE LOVE
Stamp: Arm with a needle going in it
Count: 8/10 - the smallest one I got was still a good size. some were enormous.
Quality: 7/10 - they're just as good as the Knockouts and Vein Killers

I think I reviewed these a while back, and I just found them again, and they're MUCH WORSE so in the name of harm reduction, I'm going to review the new ones. I really don't want anybody going through the bullshit me and my buddy did when we got these:

Name:Hustle and Flow
Graphic: Bag with a dollar sign on it
Count: 4/10 These were all very tiny.
Quality: 4/10 the first batch, 1/10 for whats going around now.

The first time I got these they got me high but they weren't that good at all. I had to do like 3 of them to get high - and this was around the time I started doing dope, so one normal bag got me high. I found these again pretty recently. I don't know what was in em, but when I blew one, my pupils got huge like I was on acid. I was at work too, so this didn't look good. My buddy shot one, and he said he got a tiny buzz, but his arm swelled up and got a very painful rash. Avoid these at all costs.


----------



## Sin City Bags

wwindexx said:


> Name: JUNKIE LOVE
> Stamp: Arm with a needle going in it
> Count: 8/10 - the smallest one I got was still a good size. some were enormous.
> Quality: 7/10 - they're just as good as the Knockouts and Vein Killers
> 
> I think I reviewed these a while back, and I just found them again, and they're MUCH WORSE so in the name of harm reduction, I'm going to review the new ones. I really don't want anybody going through the bullshit me and my buddy did when we got these:
> 
> Name:Hustle and Flow
> Graphic: Bag with a dollar sign on it
> Count: 4/10 These were all very tiny.
> Quality: 4/10 the first batch, 1/10 for whats going around now.
> 
> The first time I got these they got me high but they weren't that good at all. I had to do like 3 of them to get high - and this was around the time I started doing dope, so one normal bag got me high. I found these again pretty recently. I don't know what was in em, but when I blew one, my pupils got huge like I was on acid. I was at work too, so this didn't look good. My buddy shot one, and he said he got a tiny buzz, but his arm swelled up and got a very painful rash. Avoid these at all costs.



Hey, if you look back a few posts, my buddy got some bad shit too. Did your shit come out of brick city? Don't name the actual location because the rules don't allow the cities to be named. Although, it seems like slang is okay. My buddy got this shit called lethal injection on Friday. He shot 5 bags and didn't get high. His arm got really swollen and burned like a motherfucker. Whatever it was, it wasn't dope. Sounds like the shit you snorted wasn't dope if your pupils got bigger. Obviously, we all know dope pins your pupils. It just seems like there's a lot of garbage and even completely beat shit going around. I wish I could get some prime dope. I'm ready to just detox and give up. I almost like oxy better because at least it's pure. I'm so sick of these shit dealers slinging beat as shit. I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we'd pay extra for you not to step on our shit!! Anyway, good luck everyone!


----------



## sinnomngrl

WOODANDINK :





> The nine pounds bags I got were in red ink and were fucking awesome. Potent and fat. What city did you get em in?


In da bricks.and you?http://petswhowanttokillthemselves.com/


----------



## PureLife

Knockouts in blue writing are still going strong.


----------



## JerZfirE

Them WHITE GIRL bags popped up again in the bricks.


----------



## LiquidICE

Stamp: Kings
Color: BLUE
Graphic: A Crown
County: Average  
Quality: Very Very good.(Tried to go and see "Watchme" but nodded out through the whole thing.....Maybe it was just that bad of a flick i dont know(
Overall neatness: very neat


----------



## wwindexx

LiquidICE said:


> Stamp: Kings
> Color: BLUE
> Graphic: A Crown
> County: Average
> Quality: Very Very good.(Tried to go and see "Watchme" but nodded out through the whole thing.....Maybe it was just that bad of a flick i dont know(
> Overall neatness: very neat



did they say "Kings" or "KING"? My dude had a KING a while back that fucked up his arm, so I threw away the one I had and didn't even bother doing it.


----------



## PureLife

Bentley in turquoise green. Fucking 9/10 quality. One bag made me puke and nod off for 3-4 hours. I usually boot 3 bags at once. I sniffed ONE of these and got way to high. uh oh.


----------



## Carl Landrover

JerseyJunkie said:


> I've never gotten bags from the hood that were "taped" they are always sealed in the blue wax paper inside of clear baggies that are also somehow sealed without tape. if i got bags with tape on them, it would make me think that they were tampered with after they already got bagged up. that just seems so strange to me.



That's how they are in Hartford, but in Bridgeport and New Haven I've always just gotten wax bags with tape.


----------



## wwindexx

LiquidICE said:


> Stamp: Kings
> Color: BLUE
> Graphic: A Crown
> County: Average
> Quality: Very Very good.(Tried to go and see "Watchme" but nodded out through the whole thing.....Maybe it was just that bad of a flick i dont know(
> Overall neatness: very neat



Just got these goodies. Sweet shit.


----------



## JerZfirE

These were mentioned a few months back, but not in detail..

Stamp: METHODONE (Yes, with an "O")

Graphic: Bottle

Count: 8/10 Nice fat bags.

Quality: A good 7.5 


Off white, very flaky dope.

Product of lovely Brick City.


----------



## Sin City Bags

PureLife said:


> Bentley in turquoise green. Fucking 9/10 quality. One bag made me puke and nod off for 3-4 hours. I usually boot 3 bags at once. I sniffed ONE of these and got way to high. uh oh.



Hey, I had the Bentley's two weeks ago and wasn't impressed. I thought they were alright. Sounds like there's a good new batch going around from what you wrote though! Good to hear! You cop in North Jerz or South Jerz?


----------



## wwindexx

Name: purple mother fucker
Picture: none
Count: 5/10
Quality: 8/10 

really flakey completely white stuff. Tastes like real strong shit. Anybody else seen this shit?

EDIT: Okay I got higher than I thought.


----------



## PureLife

stamp: Bentley (turquoise green) 

quantity:4-7

quality: 7.5

location: bricks



stamp: knockout (blue)

quantity: 6

quality: 7


stamp:  Guns and roses (red)

quantity: 7

quality: 6

location : bricks


comments: All the junk I've gotten is all in the same quality range. It's all different dope, its not like its the same d in different stamps. I've been going to the same spot since november. It's always quality down at this spot, although I've seen some crap stamps, but theres always a selection of at least 3-5 different stamps at this spot, and at different prices. The new guy I've been seeing has ALWAYS provided consistent quality. He knows what I like, and serves me so. We gots a good relationship going.


----------



## wwindexx

those purple mother fuckers were sweet. anybody seen True Religions? I might try those out.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

DON KINGS in philly are still fire.


----------



## njsurf121

MrSn0w said:


> is it ok to name town where i got the bags from?  There are two cities i go to and sometimes the stamps are the same but its diffrent stuff.  Dont want to brake any rules on my first day...




You prob get from newark and paterson.. just my little guess haha


----------



## njsurf121

NEW JERSEY 

Recently from best to worst:
Remy Martin
Wrong Turn
Pressure
Rat Poison
U Will Die


----------



## JerZfirE

njsurf121 said:


> You prob get from newark and paterson.. just my little guess haha



DONT post the cities you cop in. READ THE RULES.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

JerZfirE said:


> Them WHITE GIRL bags popped up again in the bricks.





white girls are such garbage been copping frank lucas green bags,damm good


----------



## JerZfirE

AlreadyOnTheNod said:


> white girls are such garbage been copping frank lucas green bags,damm good




Yeah the WHITE GIRL bags I got the other day werent shit compared to

 the ones Ive had In the past. I was definitley disappointed with them this time.

I didnt even realize that the graphic was slightly different then the ones I used to get.

The METHODONE bags I copped last night are bangin though.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

jerzfire, lacey k told me you can list the city you cop in, just not specific areas in that city.


----------



## missfeelgood

Hey everyone. Long time no post. 

Here's what I've gotten lately that I felt needed a mention:

Been getting those *Knockout* bags the past week and I absolutely LOVE them. Amazing stuff.

*Medusa*
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 4 or 5/10 
I only did 2 of these, so my 4 or 5/10 could be off a little, but I can usually feel SOMETHING after smoking them, but with these I didn't, so I was pretty disappointed. And my 2 friends who IV didn't get their normal head rush after their shots and they only slightly felt it afterward. So, personally, I'd stay away from these.

I can't seem to remember the other stamp I got a few days ago. But it was a black stamp and it wasn't good, at all. If I remember the name, I'll edit this post and rate it.


----------



## sinnomngrl

*Stamp Name:BLACK DIAMOND

Graphic :A DIAMOND,IN GREEN
Count:6
Quality:SOLID 7
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:VERY NEAT
Other Comments: very white powder,nice CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN taste.Shits on point.
*


----------



## JerZfirE

JerseyJunkie said:


> jerzfire, lacey k told me you can list the city you cop in, just not specific areas in that city.



Yeah it used to be cool, but the other mods were sayin not to post it.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: 18th Ave
Graphic: None
Color of Dope: Tanish/white
Count: 4/10
Quality: 3/10

This is not as good as the last batch. In fact, it's fucking dog shit. Fuck you to whoever is hawking this pig vomit.


----------



## wwindexx

missfeelgood said:


> Hey everyone. Long time no post.
> 
> Here's what I've gotten lately that I felt needed a mention:
> 
> Been getting those *Knockout* bags the past week and I absolutely LOVE them. Amazing stuff.
> 
> *Medusa*
> Quantity: 5/10
> Quality: 4 or 5/10
> I only did 2 of these, so my 4 or 5/10 could be off a little, but I can usually feel SOMETHING after smoking them, but with these I didn't, so I was pretty disappointed. And my 2 friends who IV didn't get their normal head rush after their shots and they only slightly felt it afterward. So, personally, I'd stay away from these.
> 
> I can't seem to remember the other stamp I got a few days ago. But it was a black stamp and it wasn't good, at all. If I remember the name, I'll edit this post and rate it.



I've been getting those knockouts too, they are bomb shit. I just picked up those Medusas today, and I didnt think they were THAT bad. 4-5/10 is pretty shit quality IMO. I'd rate em maybe a 6 or 7. They remind me of the PUSHs. I'm jacked tho haha, I missed ranking those Medusas by like 3 posts. The quantity/count was definitely shitty though. Copped a half bun and they were all pretty small.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

if u get a chance get frank lucas baggggggs are fire so are the methodones but franks r just fire


----------



## Bomboclat

JerZfirE said:


> Yeah it used to be cool, but the other mods were sayin not to post it.



nahh you can post the city, just dont get into any more detail


----------



## Georgie25

MURDER

This is from Philly.
Copped 2 of these to test the waters yesterday. Emptied the bag out and there was literally like a bump of whiteish powder in it, some of it sparkling? Anyway, I could smell the H a teeny tiny bit, but obviously it was stomped on hard and the quality was shit.


----------



## missfeelgood

wwindexx said:


> I've been getting those knockouts too, they are bomb shit. I just picked up those Medusas today, and I didnt think they were THAT bad. 4-5/10 is pretty shit quality IMO. I'd rate em maybe a 6 or 7. They remind me of the PUSHs. I'm jacked tho haha, I missed ranking those Medusas by like 3 posts. The quantity/count was definitely shitty though. Copped a half bun and they were all pretty small.



Well, 5 is average. So they were a little below average. I definitely wouldn't rate them a 6 or 7. I rate the Knockouts a 7, though


----------



## JerZfirE

Of course weve heard of Oxymorphone.. Heroin ALLL day for me.

ANYWAY..

Stamp: JACKPOT

Graphic: None

Count: 6/10

Quality: 5/10

Whitish, flaky dope from Brick City. Looks like really good shit.

Its not HORRIBLE, but Im usually so spoiled with fire shit.


----------



## PureLife

> Stamp: 18th Ave
> Graphic: None
> Color of Dope: Tanish/white
> Count: 4/10
> Quality: 3/10



Had these over the summer, they were absolute fire. But stamps flip over quality practically over night.

knockout (green)

quality-7

quantity- 6

comments: I've had it in green and in blue.  Two of the greens in a shot had me ballin. Very enjoyable.

No Hope In Dope ( black writing with a graphic I didn't bother to look at

quality: 5.5

quantity: 4

comments: Shit was just your average dope. Not bad at all, but not awesome. I'd put them one step down from the knockouts.


----------



## missfeelgood

I remembered that black stamp I mentioned in my last post.

*Grand Slam*
Black stamp with a picture of a baseball player holding a bat.
Quantity: about 5/10. 
Quality: 3/10.

I got this stamp some months ago, and I don't remember how it was. But this stuff really wasn't good. At all. If it used to be good, then it was completely flipped because it's complete bunk shit.


----------



## DubCity23

JerZfirE said:


> Of course weve heard of Oxymorphone.. Heroin ALLL day for me.
> 
> ANYWAY..
> 
> Stamp: JACKPOT
> 
> Graphic: None
> 
> Count: 6/10
> 
> Quality: 5/10
> 
> Whitish, flaky dope from Brick City. Looks like really good shit.
> 
> Its not HORRIBLE, but Im usually so spoiled with fire shit.



Yeah, but have you ever booted oxymorphone? If you could get it cheap like heroin maybe we'd all like it better .. ive heard its so bomb never tryed it though..


anyways

Got some Notiours\Knockoffs today not bad pretty good dope but not as bomb as ones i got first time they were different print to, first ones were huge bold letters.

Stamp - Notorious
Quanity - 5-10
quailty- 6-10


----------



## okterrific

Its a new day picked up a new stamp today from paterson.

Stamp: KING
Graphic: CROWN
Stamp Color: Blue
Color of Dope: white
Count: 4/10
Quality: 5/10

These bags are dissappointing, They are really small and the cut on them is a weird tasting cut it almost taste like asprin or sumthing. The dope is white and flakey like it should be but you need to do a lot of bags to get high and catch a decent nod, After doing a total of 8 bags i finnaly started nodding, Dont bother with these, but if you do come across them and have no other choice but them make sure you try to get them for cheap price cause they are not worth full price.


----------



## chrisinabox

ok got a question about a stamp, a new one i believe. the logo is an EAGLE in red ink, the actual logo/bird, not the word eagle. in red ink. not sure exactly what city this is in, prolly new jersey area, maybe philly since the logo is an eagle. if anyone knows anything about this stamp, please post.


----------



## wza

STAMP:  Tom & Jerry
Color:  Blue & Red
Count: 5 (kinda skimp, some bags were bigger)
Color:  pretty off white with a hint of light brown
Texture:  Mostly crumbly powder with some flakeage here and there
Quality:  6.5-7 (decent dope just wish count was bigger)

Anybody coppin in Paterson lately has likely run across these.  They are worth buying for the usual market price unlike a lot of stamps coming out of Ptown lately.  

Can someone who cops in Ptown a lot PLEASE tell me what the top stamp is right now?  I saw someone said Hypodermic is fire, along with the Blue and Purple "For Sale" bags.  Please Lacey or somebody spit some knowledge here cuz I've been running through all the dealers I know looking for the top shit but haven't found that fire yet.


----------



## wza

chrisinabox said:


> ok got a question about a stamp, a new one i believe. the logo is an EAGLE in red ink, the actual logo/bird, not the word eagle. in red ink. not sure exactly what city this is in, prolly new jersey area, maybe philly since the logo is an eagle. if anyone knows anything about this stamp, please post.



Hey that stamp is called TOP SECRET.  That stamp was used about 1.5 years ago in Paterson and at the time that and the stamp Black Diamond were the best dope out back then.  It was basically the same dope in the two different stamps and it was fire at the time.

Fast forward to now and I copped those bags, shot all 20 of the ones I bought and didn't get that high over the course of 2 days.  Don't buy them, they are pretty weak imo.


----------



## chrisinabox

^ hmm why would it say eagle on the stamp if its top secret?? so the new stuff isnt any good?


----------



## JerZfirE

chrisinabox said:


> ^ hmm why would it say eagle on the stamp if its top secret?? so the new stuff isnt any good?



I thought you said that it didnt actually SAY eagle..

If it says eagle, its eagle. If not, its not. I would

have to say its probably not top secret either if

it doesnt say top secret on the bag. Ive gotten

dope a few times with just a graphic and no name.

Try the shit out, if you dont like it, pay for the one bag,

and then go cop something else. That what I would do.




wza said:


> Black Diamond were the best dope out back then.
> 
> Fast forward to now and I copped those bags, shot all 20 of the ones I bought and didn't get that high over the course of 2 days.  Don't buy them, they are pretty weak imo.



Which BLACK DIAMOND was it? I think I saw someone post

about green ones that werent that good, but last week I

copped black ones and they were pretty bangin. I think the

black ones came out of Brick City, not P-Town. Idk bout the green.


----------



## chrisinabox

ok i found out is says the actual word EAGLE


----------



## Sin City Bags

DubCity23 said:


> Yeah, but have you ever booted oxymorphone? If you could get it cheap like heroin maybe we'd all like it better .. ive heard its so bomb never tryed it though..
> 
> 
> anyways
> 
> Got some Notiours\Knockoffs today not bad pretty good dope but not as bomb as ones i got first time they were different print to, first ones were huge bold letters.
> 
> Stamp - Notorious
> Quanity - 5-10
> quailty- 6-10



Hey, I don't boot it, just sniff it but put it this way. I did 20mg of oxymorphone and was more fucked up then after doing a bundle of dope the other night. I know it's off topic but I'm saying if any of you guys run into it, go for it. It's way better than OC and it's reasonable to pay _$$_ a milligram for oxymorphone. It's the only thing I like better than diesel. But, from what I can tell I'm getting garbage diesel lately. Anyway, sorry to throw everyone off topic but if it helps someone have a fuckin party night then it was worth it right? Haha, I love this thread!


----------



## wwindexx

Sin City Bags said:


> Anyone ever get into Opana? It's a painkiller. It's actually oxymorphone but the brand name is Opana. If you can get your hands on it try it. I prefer it over diesel.



I LOVE opanas!!! they get me wrecked...

Just so everybody knows: there's ripoff Therapys going around. I just blew 3 bags in a row, and didn't get shit. The bags have a tanish powder that looks exactly like real dope in it. The way you can tell them from the good therapys, are the stamp itself. The original ones said "therapy" in wavy text. These just have "therapy" printed on them in normal print. anybody else seen these? goddamn it i blew a whole paycheck on them, found out they were fake, and then got fired yesterday. bad day :-( knockouts r still good though!


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

i had therapys in regular text and they were fire sounds like you got beat


----------



## wza

Yo Jerzey, 

In my post I meant to say that I did the Top Secrets like 3 days ago, the ones with the red stamp and the eagle graphic above the lettering from Paterson and they were weak as shit.  I haven't tried the new Black Diamonds yet.  I think you prolly misunderstood what I was writing cuz it was taken out of context.

Anyways from what I've heard dope down in newark is in general better and a lot cheaper than in Paterson.  The thing is I have no connects down in newark and I heard there aren't many people doing open air transactions, or at least I don't know what blocks they are operating on.  Plus ptown is only 15min from my house


----------



## adio67830

*Stamp Name:* Strong Diesel
*Color:* Green
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):* A Man on a tractor 
*Count:* Average
*Quality:* 7
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:*neat
*Other Comments:*


----------



## adio67830

*Stamp Name:* Easy Money
*Color:*Green
*Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe):*NO
*Count:* Great
*Quality:*FIRE
*Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp:* Perfect
*Other Comments:* Honestly the best dope i have ever done in my entire life, just picked it up from newark holy shit its amazing if anyone gets this be careful and be happy!


----------



## adio67830

Those were some of the ones i just recently got in jersey, here in providence, ri though its the same all the time from any dealer. We call them ocean staters, but they are very flimsy blue glassine bags, never stamped, never sealed with tape or anything. When you get a bundle it is just 10 bags folded into eachother and rubber banded wit a black rubber band. It is pretty much always the same product and the size of the glassine i would say is a lot bigger than that of newark, very wide. The product is always good, but i really miss getting stamps they always put a smile on my face. Apparently the dealers "dont have time for that kid shit" around here haha. But i actually did get a bundle once with a stamp over here it was stamped with an anchor and under it it said "HOPE" which is like the rhode island seal.


----------



## phr

JerseyJunkie said:


> I've never gotten bags from the hood that were "taped" they are always sealed in the blue wax paper inside of clear baggies that are also somehow sealed without tape. if i got bags with tape on them, it would make me think that they were tampered with after they already got bagged up. that just seems so strange to me.
> 
> p.s. copped a bundle of that Don King heroin, I'm startin to nod hard. And I'm goin to see Les Claypool at the Electric Factory in Philly tonight, and supposedly he's closing the show with his touring band playing the entire Pink Floyd "Animals" cd. FUCK YES!


Double bagged, meaning the glassine sealed in a clear plastic bag is the standard operating procedure in Philly and Camden. The clear baggie is heat sealed; basically partially melted. You could do that a number of ways, with the edge of a partially heated iron being what I have seen.


----------



## DubCity23

Stamp = MOB

Logo - A pistol

Quanity - 8/10 

Quality - /7/10 

mot as good as knockouts but there doin the job and its nioce


----------



## wza

Yo can someone please post what the best stamp out of Paterson is right now?  I've been searching far and wide through many dealers and bags for the fire in Ptown and I have yet to find it.  If anyone knows please post tyvm


----------



## yo_bot

Die Another Day
with a picture of a gun
green stamp
white powder
decent size and quality

i shot 5 and i feel pretty nice even though i took suboxone all week and a subutex after i woke up this morning.

laceyk sorry about my last post i was wasted.


----------



## okterrific

^^^^ Recently the bags in p-town have all been weak shit, The best i have had the past 2 weeks would prob be the green MOB bags-MOB=Money Over Bitches  they are prob some of the best floating around right now and the size is mad big compared to other bags,  I just picked up some Tom & Jerry, havnt tried much yet but will rate it later when i do a good amount, i remember the batch of these Tom and jerry that were out a month or so ago were pretty fire stuff but I dont think this batch is the same we will find out later, Be careful in P-town its still Hot as hell down there but has cooled a lil bit since the last week,


----------



## yo_bot

mob = member of bloods

i thought it was a gang thing


----------



## velvet973

AlreadyOnTheNod said:


> Heading down ill be back later to post my findings and hey anyone up near flanders nj ?



stanhope baby!


----------



## velvet973

i've been getting ...

My bloody valentine
it was prob a 6 out of 10...but prob was better since i was a idiot and took suboxone the day before..ugh

or push in green letters...avg quality


----------



## Sin City Bags

wwindexx said:


> I LOVE opanas!!! they get me wrecked...
> 
> Just so everybody knows: there's ripoff Therapys going around. I just blew 3 bags in a row, and didn't get shit. The bags have a tanish powder that looks exactly like real dope in it. The way you can tell them from the good therapys, are the stamp itself. The original ones said "therapy" in wavy text. These just have "therapy" printed on them in normal print. anybody else seen these? goddamn it i blew a whole paycheck on them, found out they were fake, and then got fired yesterday. bad day :-( knockouts r still good though!



hey, i got beat last ffriday in newark. Stamop was lethal injection in red. Haha, do you boot the Opana? I sniff it. I've never had dope that fucks me up as much as opana. I'm kinda new though still. Only been using for 8 months.


----------



## wwindexx

okterrific said:


> Its a new day picked up a new stamp today from paterson.
> 
> Stamp: KING
> Graphic: CROWN
> Stamp Color: Blue
> Color of Dope: white
> Count: 4/10
> Quality: 5/10
> 
> These bags are dissappointing, They are really small and the cut on them is a weird tasting cut it almost taste like asprin or sumthing. The dope is white and flakey like it should be but you need to do a lot of bags to get high and catch a decent nod, After doing a total of 8 bags i finnaly started nodding, Dont bother with these, but if you do come across them and have no other choice but them make sure you try to get them for cheap price cause they are not worth full price.



Ok....I have the same bags, I'd rate em 7-8/10. They're bomb as fuck. Maybe if you're in Jersey, theres shit ones goin around but where I'm at, ALL the kings I've been getting were bomb. I got some bunk ones about a month back, but all the ones Ive been getting were good. I'd say they're almost as good as the knockouts.

I hate seeing conflicting reviews on here. Use the "search this thread" feature before you review a bag. Ive been seeing the same bags reviewed over and over.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

5 bags of ELECTRIC's got me on the nodddd. 

p.s. I had to resort to rolling a cigarette with a piece of a grocery store receipt and it made me puke all over my front lawn after smoking half of it. I threw up half-digested scrapple. It wasn't as bad as it sounds though. hah.

pps. I was getting KING's from Philly the past couple months, haven't seem 'em in a few weeks though, but they were consistently pretty bomb.


----------



## JokerJoker

Stamp Name: BATMAN
Color: Yellow/Black Background
Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): Batman Logo
Count: ~ .1 in a dime
Quality: 8.5/10
Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Watersealed, double-bagged 
Other Comments: Very proffessional looking, _please do not post price, read the rules man  -thizzer_


----------



## JerZfirE

Were those THERAPY bags fake shit or just garbage?

I remember copping some shitty bags once, but not fake.


----------



## Georgie25

JerseyJunkie said:


> 5 bags of ELECTRIC's got me on the nodddd.
> 
> p.s. I had to resort to rolling a cigarette with a piece of a grocery store receipt and it made me puke all over my front lawn after smoking half of it. I threw up half-digested scrapple. It wasn't as bad as it sounds though. hah.
> 
> pps. I was getting KING's from Philly the past couple months, haven't seem 'em in a few weeks though, but they were consistently pretty bomb.



I got electrics from philly about 3 or so months ago.. shit was banging then havnt seen em recently. Did they have a little lightning logo on it?


----------



## Sin City Bags

wwindexx said:


> Ok....I have the same bags, I'd rate em 7-8/10. They're bomb as fuck. Maybe if you're in Jersey, theres shit ones goin around but where I'm at, ALL the kings I've been getting were bomb. I got some bunk ones about a month back, but all the ones Ive been getting were good. I'd say they're almost as good as the knockouts.
> 
> I hate seeing conflicting reviews on here. Use the "search this thread" feature before you review a bag. Ive been seeing the same bags reviewed over and over.



But it's good to keep reviewing the same stamps. That way if the stamp goes from good to bad people know to stay away. I was doing 18th ave for a while it was always good. Just had it wednesday and now it sucks. Stamps get copied so much ya know? All these fire bags will get copied and filled with garbage before long. It sucks. The same thing appens with ecstasy. You get a great pill for a while and then some asshole copies it with garbage. Anyway, does anyone know how the situation is in Brick City? Can you just cop on the street with a stranger? Haven't been up there for a while and I got no connects. Thinking of heading over to the Ave. that starts with F. Anyone been over there lately?


----------



## chrisinabox

has anybody seen the EAGLE bags going around lately? just curious if they are any good or not.


----------



## untaMe

LACOSTE green print, picture of the alligator, really good bags around here.


----------



## cbecker525

yo those knockouts, with like the guy throwing a punch on the bag, in green, are still bomb as hell. just got more yesterday and damn, maybe even better than last week when i had em before. my girl said shes been gettin them for like 2 weeks and they have been the shit every time. i was way more fucked up than usual on same amount. and i heard wwindexx talk about them kings, and those are also bomb here too...


----------



## Carl Landrover

missfeelgood said:


> Hey everyone. Long time no post.
> 
> Here's what I've gotten lately that I felt needed a mention:
> 
> Been getting those *Knockout* bags the past week and I absolutely LOVE them. Amazing stuff.
> 
> *Medusa*
> Quantity: 5/10
> Quality: 4 or 5/10
> I only did 2 of these, so my 4 or 5/10 could be off a little, but I can usually feel SOMETHING after smoking them, but with these I didn't, so I was pretty disappointed. And my 2 friends who IV didn't get their normal head rush after their shots and they only slightly felt it afterward. So, personally, I'd stay away from these.
> 
> I can't seem to remember the other stamp I got a few days ago. But it was a black stamp and it wasn't good, at all. If I remember the name, I'll edit this post and rate it.




You smoke the northeast powder? How is it? Do you like it more than snorting?


Dope boy was just talking about how he tried smoking it and it was pretty good. I can't snort it anymore, so I think I'm going to give smoking a try or just say fuck it and have him boot me up.


----------



## okterrific

^^^ Smoking the dope it will hit you much faster than snorting, But the high does not last as long, also it is quite hard to master smoking chasing the dragon cause you got to hold all the accessories in your hand light the lighter and inhale at the same time, But once you master smoking dope you will find that the rush is instant and you may perfer it over snorting. With a little practice you can become a pro.Also when you smoke the dope you only get the dope into your system all the cutting agents are left out  of your body so that may be a good thing. Also be aware tinfoil fumes can be bad for your heath so be careful and try to burn off the coating on the tinfoil before using it to chase the dragon.:D


----------



## missfeelgood

Carl Landrover said:


> You smoke the northeast powder? How is it? Do you like it more than snorting?
> 
> 
> Dope boy was just talking about how he tried smoking it and it was pretty good. I can't snort it anymore, so I think I'm going to give smoking a try or just say fuck it and have him boot me up.



Yea I smoke it. It's much better than snorting it. It hits you instantly and (for me, anyway) lasts longer than snorting it. 

It isn't hard. If you wanna PM me, I'll tell you the easiest and most effective way to do it.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Georgie25 said:


> I got electrics from philly about 3 or so months ago.. shit was banging then havnt seen em recently. Did they have a little lightning logo on it?



yep those are the ones. it was a red logo i believe. but yea, be careful if you go to the electric set, i copped and then i was walking back to the car, and a cop drove down the electric street really slow, then i got in the car and the cops pulled up right behind us before we even had a chance to pull away, but i had my shit way stashed so they didnt find anything thank god. i said i was there to cop but didnt cop yet, and we got away. just be careful dude.


----------



## Khadijah

wza said:


> Yo can someone please post what the best stamp out of Paterson is right now?  I've been searching far and wide through many dealers and bags for the fire in Ptown and I have yet to find it.  If anyone knows please post tyvm



The best stamp right now is Hot Sauce but you aint gonna fucking get them  bags if you cop in p town off the street. The stamp actually says Hot Souce (spelling is wrong) and got a chili pepper on it. its stamped in red, and they are fucking FIRE. Like, Holy shit Ima Overdose Fire. 

ya girl did FOUR....just four in a shot....And it was NOD CITY....Fuckin, Burn the blanket 9 times, burn the keyboard while nodding, and wake up 5 hours later like WTF HAPPENED. 

They are without a doubt the best shit in P town right now how ever....My peoples dont be on the street like that and i can guarantee that not one person on this entire site has ever been to my dude, as a 100% fact I know this, so i guess it kind of dick of me to post that stamp knowing that none of yall will have access to it, but god damn I had to post about these becuz they are stupid good, the only dope ive had lately that i woudl tell people to be careful of.

Other than that, MOB was good, that was the last stamp I got off my usual street dude, I had the Tom and Jerrys and they were decent, the For Sales was off the fuckin chain, I am tryin to remember the other stamp i got lately that was the same dope as the for sales but a different stamp, but i cant remember wtf it was......

I dont know whose talkin shit that newark got better dope lately tho, becuz ime newark shit been down lately and paterson been gettin better. People who talk about paterson having all the shit bags are copping on the wrong fuckin blocks. My man always deals with fire, if not fire at the least 7's and up, so if you complaining you prolly copping in the area of paterson where all the people go who dont know wats up with the dope game. If you are goin into hood-ass blocks and buildings and copping in the areas that is real ghetto n run down, then youre more likely to get beat or arrested. You gotta know where the gettins good and if you aint got no knowledge of paterson outside of copping there, you aint never gonna find it.


----------

